# Hope, Healing and Conceiving Again ***March***



## heatherh

*******************
This thread is for women who wish to conceive after a loss, are trying to figure out what is going on with their cycle after a loss, or just need some support, hope and healing.
*******************

Check out our new wiki!

In Our Thoughts

Baby Makes 4 :
cagnew :
Carley
ChesapeakeBorn :
Countrybound
Curlyfry7
Eliseatthebeach
jaclyn7
Kayda's Mom
labortrials
League_mama
Lizzylou
mamaterra
Mamato2
mamatowill
Megan_in_Holland :
mel_rak
Meshell
Momof2monkeys
mountainmummy
normajean
plaidpineapple
Parker'sMommy
PrayinFor12 :
Rosie_Kate :
Sara_Jane

Waiting to O

A Mother's Love : CD16
Amydoula CD14
2happymammas : CD3








apmama2myboo CD21
barose : CD31
BlissfullyLoving








Boobs4Milk : CD13
Chel : CD14
Chic_Mama
famille_huggins
HeatherH : CD15
kellihope : CD18
Lindsey608 : CD12
Matilda_z
momoftworedheads CD28
mumster
Olerica : CD14
politys : CD15
sarah2881 : CD8
veganmama719 : CD8
xakana : CD7

Waiting to Know

apmama2myboo
dani76
DreamWeaver
fallriverfox : BFP at 15DPO!!!
hazeleyes : BFP at 11DPO!!!
i0lanthe :
Kgrands : BFP at 16DPO!!!
moodyred01 : BFP at 10DPO!!!
namaste_mom
punkrawkmama27 BFP!!!
ScootchsMom : 2DPO
Sioko : BFP!!!
skybluepink02 8DPO
TayTaysMama : 11DPO








:







: BFPS!!!







:







:

May 2008
Alegna
Faithsmommy
Nimbus :BFP at 18DPO
12 - Alycia04
18 - Happyfrog

June 2008
Starlightsound
Odilemarie
2 - ChristyM26
29 - christinespurlock :BFP at 9DPO

July 2008
AnnieMarie BFP at 11DPO
Mysticlotus
8 - MollyKenzie
15 - Sunshine4004 :BFP at 11DPO
18 - Apecaut :BFP at 15DPO
20 - Whittliz BFP at 10DPO
31 - BakerALM

August 2008
JulieK : BFP at 9DPO
Mamatotwo
mysunflowerboys : BFP at 10DPO
naturegirl
zoie2013
8 - Forsythia
11 - Zonapellucida
11 - Megan73
23 - Rach03 : BFP at 9DPO
25 - meredyth0315 :BFP at 15DPO

September 2008
alyssatuininga
Chels_C2000
21 - joshs_girl : BFP at 13DPO

October 2008
Sam05 : BFP at 15DPO
Illaria : BFP

November 2008
3 - hannybanany : BFP at 10DPO
4 - Bella Catalina : BFP at 9DPO

Our Sweet Baby Angels
birthangeldoula















cagnew








ChesapeakeBorn








countrybound








JMO






















Labortrials















momoftworedheads








Parker'sMommy








PrayinFor12








Rach03









Here is how to add a chart link to your signature (thanks, i0lanthe!): Copy this line, but remove the "*"s and change the "http://blahblah/4aeb3" to your own chart's address (go to FF, click on "Home Page Setup, and copy the address in the box under "Your Charting Home Page Web Address").
[*url=http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4aeb3]







:[/url]


----------



## punkrawkmama27

Hi, I was on this thread a couple months ago, but wasnt really ready. Now we are, March is going to be our month to TTC, so could you please put me in the waiting to O list. Thanks!


----------



## Eliseatthebeach

Is there a waiting for AF after MC list? Is that the "In Our Thoughts" list?
Please add me where I belong, thanks!


----------



## i0lanthe

I like the thread title.







Please move me to Waiting To Know (yay!)


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eliseatthebeach* 
Is there a waiting for AF after MC list? Is that the "In Our Thoughts" list?
Please add me where I belong, thanks!









Yes, that's "In Our Thoughts"

now, bringing over baggage from the last thread...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgrands* 
You're too funny! I actually spoke to my computer after reading your post. I said "Ok, I'll do that." Got up and checked...it's crazy soft and high with watery CM.

And now that I think about it, I have been feeling more _amorous_ towards DH. You know the times when all it takes is a good kiss and your ready-to-go?!









ROFL!!! Yeah, go jump him already. He'll like it, you'll like it and if you're lucky, you'll catch that egg!

*apmama*--I see you went with simple, too (as opposed to ornate)! Yours looks good ^_^ As for charting. Yes, you're all alone. No one else in the world would go it au natural! What are you thinking?! *teasing*--of course you're not alone, but I'm all over the chart--gives me something to do... I conceived Lilly by noticing I had CM one day, tossed everyone out, jumped dh and 10 months later, a beautiful bouncing girl was born--so I didn't USED to be a chart-addict... but fertiliy friend gave me this free trial, see, and I liked it so much that I just haven't wanted to give it up. And yes, I laughed at your cervical cap story... though I do sympathize with embarrassment!

*fox*--

Quote:

You know...I've always assumed my cervix was right where I left it.
Well that'll teach you to assume. Don't you know, you have to watch out or it will up and leave on you? Then, when it comes back, it just might be backwards like mine







;p

Personally, I won't touch my cervix--it bleeds on me when I do and cramps up, so I'm never sure what it's doing. Plus, I can't find it. I know it's about 6 1/2 inches in (don't ask) or at least used to be, and backwards and directly lined up with my entrance/exit but when I've tried to find it, I just can't do it. Possibly because penetration hurts me--always has (another reason I may have endometriosis) and yes, it hurts then, too, but only initially, and yeah, I can't figure out how ANYONE got their whole hand up in there to do checks when I was pregnant. DH can't, either. I insist I'm not meant to stretch like that  I suppose I could check AFTER sex, but eww... my cervix would just spit on me!


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i0lanthe* 
I like the thread title.







Please move me to Waiting To Know (yay!)

Ooh, I love the thread title, too! So much more positive!!


----------



## barose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Ooh, I love the thread title, too! So much more positive!!


I agree!


----------



## zonapellucida

Wow look at all the BFPs! congrats mamas!!!!!


----------



## Amydoula

Love the new thread title! and Yay for March!


----------



## heatherh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
I suppose I could check AFTER sex, but eww... my cervix would just spit on me!

OMG. You are killing. me.









Glad you guys like the thread title


----------



## fallriverfox

I'm so disoriented. I don't know where to post. Should I stick with the date and post on the Feb thread, or pretend I'm living in the future and post in the March thread. I'm going futuristic. Where are the flying cars?


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

I love the title of this thread too! It is great.

I am not on the list. I am waiting for my first ppaf or waiting to know (actually both). I have been having really strong feelings that I am pregnant. One of my very intuitive friends asked me if I was pregnant because she said she could feel it around me. DS was talking about having a baby in the house a few days ago too. I do not have sore breasts or nipples, so I am not sure.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*me*: I'd like to go a day without a migraine. Technically, I did yesterday, but my head hurt from getting smacked upside it by toddler head (head butting is her new thing) and a toddler Transformer. Now my head hurts in my ear. I'm tired of it! And I had awful pain last night and this morning in my ovary-areas. Which could very well mean the endo is back to its old tricks



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
am i the only one who is not charting or temping, but just dtd as much as possible and hoping to have a reason to pee on a stick? just wondering...

I do not chart my temperatures. I note the start of my cycle and intercourse. I was always able to tell exactly when I ovulated because of cervical mucous and ovary pain.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
Anyways, my nurse went out and asked my dh to come in, who was told what was going on and managed to get it out. I did get the cap in the long run, and it worked for a while, and i never had a hard time getting it on or off once i had one that was the proper size. but THAT is how I learned the exact location of my cervix and how it can change position depending on where you're at in the cycle. I'd much rather have learned from a book.....hope i got someone to laugh here

















This is such a funny story...too bad it is true. Who would she have gotten if your DH was not there?


----------



## 2happymamas

*Can I be moved to waiting to o?*

AF came this evening, but that is okay. I knew in my heart that this month was a wash. I just knew it. We went out tonight and I had two beers, a medium rare steak, bleu cheese dressing on my salad, and a large coffee from Dunkin Donuts for dessert. All the things I love and cannot have while in the tww! It was great. I freaking love bleu cheese dressing!







It makes me very happy.

We also went out tonight and got registered for a Mind and Body pass from the YMCA. For the next six weeks, I have unlimited access to yoga and pilates classes at the Y. They offer the pilates 4x per week and yoga is offered 5x per week. I think that will be good for me. My MW actually *strongly* recommended yoga before the miscarriage. She said she suggests all pregnant mamas take yoga. I have never done it before and am pathetically out of shape, but we'll see what happens.

I start Clomid on Sunday, ultrasound to check follicle size on the 11th, hcg trigger that night, and IUI on March 13th! I think this is going to be the month!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
We went out tonight and I had two beers, a medium rare steak, bleu cheese dressing on my salad, and a large coffee from Dunkin Donuts for dessert. All the things I love and cannot have while in the tww! It was great. I freaking love bleu cheese dressing!







It makes me very happy.

We also went out tonight and got registered for a Mind and Body pass from the YMCA. For the next six weeks, I have unlimited access to yoga and pilates classes at the Y. They offer the pilates 4x per week and yoga is offered 5x per week. I think that will be good for me. My MW actually *strongly* recommended yoga before the miscarriage. She said she suggests all pregnant mamas take yoga. I have never done it before and am pathetically out of shape, but we'll see what happens.

This sounds like a great night. I love yoga. I am out of shape, and it is the only physical class I enjoy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
I start Clomid on Sunday, ultrasound to check follicle size on the 11th, hcg trigger that night, and IUI on March 13th! I think this is going to be the month!









:


----------



## dani76

I am joining in early as I'm still spotting from my miscarriage on 2/20. But I have a question for you all. How long did it take you to get a negative pregnancy test, or your hcg down to zero after your m/c? It was a natural miscarriage at 10w 2d. The baby stopped growing at 6w 3d. I've had ultrasounds, and was told that I had passed everything. Just curious, as my pregnancy tests are still coming up blaringly positive. Which stings a bit.


----------



## Julia Rose

I love the new title!

I got a BBT thermometer last month but haven't used it yet. In fact, I'm so low -tech in general that I am resisting using it. And I'm so overwhelmed with my life (DS, graduate school, adunct teaching, etc.) that my head reels when I contemplate doing more to TTC than charting CM according to the Creighton method.

But according to my CM chart, my peak (O day or day before O) should have been three days ago (2/26). And then today, I have had massive O pain. I tested using an OPK (another thing I don't regularly do), and sure enough, there are two dark blue lines. WTF?! I BD'd on 2/25 and 2/26. I suppose I should haul my tired a** to bed to do it again. I just wonder if it's too late? Are you supposed to BD before O? Sigh.


----------



## dani76

It's good to BD before O so that the sperm is waiting for the egg.







Good luck!


----------



## veganmama719

Yay for a new thread! I cannot tell you how glad I am that February is (almost) over. I am sure many of you can relate.

Dani76, I m/c the day after you. My spotting stopped Wednesday. However, I was only 7w1d with a blighted ovum.
I wish I could answer your question about HCG returning to normal (below 5). I had a beta this morning but the results didn't come in before my GPs office closed. Last Thursday it was 7813, so I am hoping it is coming down _fast_.
I do know that if it doesn't come down (or comes down and plateaus) there may be some "retained products of conception" (and isn't that a lovely name?) remaining in the uterus.

I love all the BFPs in the header.








Can I be added to *Waiting to O*? Please and thanks.


----------



## apmama2myboo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 








This is such a funny story...too bad it is true. Who would she have gotten if your DH was not there?









Well, she had mentioned going to the ER to get it removed, which was not a road I wanted to go down honestly! LMAO. I'm just glad my dh was there. LOL.

(yikes, sorry about the double post guys!)


----------



## apmama2myboo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 








This is such a funny story...too bad it is true. Who would she have gotten if your DH was not there?









Well, she had mentioned going to the ER to get it removed, which was not a road I wanted to go down honestly! LMAO. I'm just glad my dh was there. LOL.

as for flying cars, sign me up. i'm all about the future, baby! LOL


----------



## dani76

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
Dani76, I m/c the day after you. My spotting stopped Wednesday. However, I was only 7w1d with a blighted ovum.
I wish I could answer your question about HCG returning to normal (below 5). I had a beta this morning but the results didn't come in before my GPs office closed. Last Thursday it was 7813, so I am hoping it is coming down _fast_.
I do know that if it doesn't come down (or comes down and plateaus) there may be some "retained products of conception" (and isn't that a lovely name?) remaining in the uterus.

I'm so sorry for your loss. My hcg was 10075 on 2/15. They didn't order any follow up bloodwork for me after the ultrasound. I was just going to take a pg test every week to see when I got a negative. With my previous m/c (at 5 weeks), my cycle was just a few days off. If I am still getting a positive test next week, I will call for some bloodwork. And I think I will look into seeing an RE for some more detailed testing.

I didn't like having the baby and placenta being called grey matter, or tissue.









I am also waiting to O please. Thanks!


----------



## Julia Rose

Oh, forgot to sub on to this thread.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
*Can I be moved to waiting to o?*

AF came this evening, but that is okay. I knew in my heart that this month was a wash.

My MW actually *strongly* recommended yoga before the miscarriage. She said she suggests all pregnant mamas take yoga. I have never done it before and am pathetically out of shape, but we'll see what happens.









Good luck this month! At least it's on the house! As for yoga--that's what put me into active labor with Lilly after 4 weeks of prodomal labor (labor without progress, feels just like active, only no baby) at 42 weeks--that, followed by a big mexican dinner and bam, I was in labor the next morning, at the EXACT minute I knew I'd go into labor (I'd had everything happening at that time for 4 weeks after all). I'd never done Yoga before, but I intend to do more of it with my next pregnancy... maybe I won't go 2 weeks over then.

*dani*--I didn't test after, but I joined the list while I was still bleeding from my m/c--I'm sorry to welcome you, but glad you found us!

*Julia*--I hope you BDed because it sounds like perfect timing!

Sub the thread? Eh, I just bookmark the page where I last read/posted and it brings me right to my last post, I catch up, fuuuun times.

Oh, I found my libido. I'm not sure, but I think my toddler hid it. So here's hoping that's a good sign for this month! I usually am SO not interested this early in the cycle...


----------



## fallriverfox

Morning everyone! Happy March!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dani76* 
I am joining in early as I'm still spotting from my miscarriage on 2/20. But I have a question for you all. How long did it take you to get a negative pregnancy test, or your hcg down to zero after your m/c? It was a natural miscarriage at 10w 2d. The baby stopped growing at 6w 3d. I've had ultrasounds, and was told that I had passed everything. Just curious, as my pregnancy tests are still coming up blaringly positive. Which stings a bit.

















I am sorry for your loss.

I took a test about three to four weeks after the start of the miscarriage, and it was negative. It was the first time I tested, so I am not sure exactly when it the hcg dropped below detectable levels.


----------



## Julia Rose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
:
Oh, I found my libido. I'm not sure, but I think my toddler hid it. So here's hoping that's a good sign for this month! I usually am SO not interested this early in the cycle...

*xak,* ROTFLMAO! We *did* dtd last night, but my libido is still missing after two years . . .


----------



## boobs4milk

subbing


----------



## Julia Rose

*apmama,* I only chart CM according to the Creighton Method. I don't temp or do the cervix thing. I just have a big mental block about those things. We BD as much as possible when I think I'm fertile.


----------



## hazeleyes

OOOhh!! A nice new thread. I'm more than ready for new beginnings.

CD 4 here. Still waiting for AF to leave so we can get on the road to TTC again. I'm more than ready. I see all those lovely pregnant women showing off there bellies and I start to miss my little one that we just lost.


----------



## jmo

LOVE the new title!!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dani76* 
I am joining in early as I'm still spotting from my miscarriage on 2/20. But I have a question for you all. How long did it take you to get a negative pregnancy test, or your hcg down to zero after your m/c? It was a natural miscarriage at 10w 2d. The baby stopped growing at 6w 3d. I've had ultrasounds, and was told that I had passed everything. Just curious, as my pregnancy tests are still coming up blaringly positive. Which stings a bit.









I took an hpt about 10 days after the m/c and it was neg. My m/c was also in the 10 wk range. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bella Catalina

I won't really be posting here, just lurking and folowing you mamas.... Wishing you all the best this month!







: for







!!!!


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dani76* 
I am joining in early as I'm still spotting from my miscarriage on 2/20. But I have a question for you all. How long did it take you to get a negative pregnancy test, or your hcg down to zero after your m/c? It was a natural miscarriage at 10w 2d. The baby stopped growing at 6w 3d. I've had ultrasounds, and was told that I had passed everything. Just curious, as my pregnancy tests are still coming up blaringly positive. Which stings a bit.









I'm sorry that you are joining the group, but it's a great group to be a part of. I was 9 weeks and it took 4 weeks to get the 'all clear' on my HPT.

I LOVE the new title too!


----------



## namaste_mom

Not feeling chatty this weekend.

Thanks for the new thread Heather, I guess I am waiting to know now. Love the title.

Red Jen - how's the wait going?

frf - what is the latest news?


----------



## heatherh

Welcome, *dani76*! May your stay be short and sweet.

*Julia Rose*, usually you'll O within a few days of a + OPK, so get at it! Get as many spermies waiting in line as possible.









*boobs4milk* - How're you doing?

*namaste_mom* -







:

OK, the first post should be updated through here. If anyone wants to be moved, charts added, etc just let me know!


----------



## TayTaysMama

Hi everybody. I haven't posted much on the other thread (maybe I didn't at all, oops). I had my MC on Jan 29 and my MW said told me that I could TTC again before I even got my 1st cycle back so that is what we have been doing. I just wish I had a camera on my insides so I knew what they were doing. I really thought that I had OV on 2/14 ish because of what I thought was OV cramps and EWCM but I have been having OV cramps again for the past 3 days and no EWCM but really wet feeling as well. I have no idea! LOL At almost 5 weeks post miscarriage I just wish SOMETHING would happen.

I hope to be hanging out more this month!


----------



## i0lanthe

TayTaysMama - welcome, I'm sorry for your loss. I have two thoughts, one is that maybe your body didn't O and is trying again to ovulate, and the other is that maybe you did O and (is the timing right?) caught the egg and in this case those would be early pregnancy cramps and that pg kind of "doesn't feel like AF is on the way" CM. I think this would be the right time for that "I feel unusually non-dry for this time of the cycle







" feeling. I like temping because it usually clarifies the "did I O, or not" question.

My kids are both sick: one with the nastiest cold in the world, where even his eyes are snotty as if his nose plumbing had backed up (and red, starting from the rapid onset of the cold, so I think conjunctivitis.. of course this happens at the start of the weekend so I am reading all the threads at mdc about letting pinkeye run its course and trying to feel less irresponsible); and the other kid is sick at the other end (we won't go there). I expect I have caught something co-sleeping as I am a little tired ("don't want to leave the house and wrap my car around a tree" tired) and had a low-grade fever this morning just in case my chart doesn't look holey enough already.







I am so happy to feel "pretty sure I O'd already", because right this minute I am just not up for any more pre-O activity or obsessively wondering whether what my temp would do if it were normal. Also, apparently can't type sentences that make sense.


----------



## Julia Rose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
Welcome,
*Julia Rose*, usually you'll O within a few days of a + OPK, so get at it! Get as many spermies waiting in line as possible.










OK, so OPK + doesn't mean O that day? And my peak CM day (four days ago) doesn't mean O either? I'm all confused. I wonder if I will have to get past my block and start temping to figure this out. I am having nursing pain, which is often a sign of O for me, but not always.

I went to an acupuncturist today for the first time. I really liked her. She told me that I had a lot of stress + anxiety (no kidding?







), and that high levels of stress make your blood too acidic and kill off sperm!


----------



## heatherh

Welcome, *TayTaysMama*! Let me know if you want to be added to the first post, and which section.

*i0lanthe* - Yuck. Hope everybody's feeling better ASAP.

*Julia Rose* - OPKs check for a LH (luteinizing hormone) surge, which happens before O - see http://www.peeonastick.com/opks.html. For me, I usually get a day or two of EW, followed by a + OPK, followed by a temp spike. You have to BD before that temp spike because by the time you get a temp spike, you've already O'd.


----------



## momoftworedheads

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
Not feeling chatty this weekend.

Thanks for the new thread Heather, I guess I am waiting to know now. Love the title.

Red Jen - how's the wait going?



D-The wait is ok, I just do not "feel" pregnant this month. We'll see! I want to be hopeful but at the same time, I am grieving a baby that was due in 26 days.

How are you doing?

Heather-Love the new title-so uplifting!








s to all that need them!

Welcome to all the newbies-I hope your stay here is exactly as long as you need!

Jen-(B4M) How are you doing?????

*heather-can you please move me to waiting to know? I am now either 10-12 DPO depending on when I O'd.*








and








Jen


----------



## barose

Hi Ladies!

Can you move me to *waiting to O*? AF arrived today.


----------



## fallriverfox

barose.

i0lanthe, I hope everone gets well soon!

momoftworedheads, are you going to test soon?

Me: I continued to spot yesterday, but it was much lighter. I also was pretty crampy so I think I'll be seeing AF within a day or so.

Top of the page sheep!


----------



## namaste_mom

Sorry barose

frf - I hope she fools you

Red Jen ((HUGS)) - I know it is tough

Me - I still have so long before I'm 16 dpo that I really haven't been thinking about it. It has really helped me to NOT think in terms of dpo but to choose a day that I want to test and only think about how many days until that day. 10 more days, so somehow that helps me, I'm definitely not obsessing. I don't know what the difference is.

I learned on the last cycle that my boobs are going to feel heavy and tingle like I'm breast feeding from from O to AF. Its a little trippy and reminds me of what I lost. I definitely don't like this new development.


----------



## Olerica

*TayTaysMama -* Welcome here, though I'm sorry for your loss. My first thought on the ovulation thing is that you caught it, but I don't want to raise your hope as I could definately be wrong. I know that iOlanthe asked if you'd been temping, it really does make it easier to tell, but if you have not, it's really a moot point this cycle. Hope you caught it though.

*i0lanthe -* I'm so sorry for the kiddos and your illness. Hope you all are able to get the rest you need to get over it!

*barose -* Oh no! Hugs to you, mama.

*namaste -* I like the count down method too. I think I don't obsess because I have a plan to do something at a perscribed time rather than waiting for something to happen.

*FallRiverFox -* Aint over till she comes.... 'course you do know your body.

*Me -* Not too much to report. I think I ovulated yesterday, but only time and temps will bear that out.


----------



## xakana

*TayTaysMama*--Welcome!

*Barose*--









*Fox*--









*Me*: I'm still crampy and spotting, at 8DPO. Last month, I had flow 3 days, spotting 3 days, which is pretty normal for me. This month is awful. Either the endo or that wasn't a false positive







There certainly was a LOT of clots, but I wouldn't think I'd get a BFN that fast. *sigh* Either way, it's a mark against me conceiving and I feel grumpy now.


----------



## 2happymamas

I have a question. How many of you continue to lurk in your DDC? It always gets me upset, but I check in there usually about once per week. I am immediately drawn to the thread with belly pics....I should be due in June and keep imagining with my belly should look like right now.

Anyone else?


----------



## fallriverfox

xak, sorry it's going so badly







There is nothing like an unwanted guest who won't leave.


----------



## momoftworedheads

FRF- didn't test yet, going to wait and see if AF shows up. Hoping that AF doesn't come to visit!

Namaste_







s! How's it going? These next 10 days will fly!

Xak-I had a cycle like that (lots and lots of clots) and it was just a heavy period. Sending







s to you.








to all who need it.

2happymamas-I do not usually check into DDC from our losses, especially not now, I am 26 days away from my daughter's due date.

love and prayers,
Jen


----------



## dani76

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
I have a question. How many of you continue to lurk in your DDC? It always gets me upset, but I check in there usually about once per week. I am immediately drawn to the thread with belly pics....I should be due in June and keep imagining with my belly should look like right now.

Anyone else?

I do. Although I now check here first. But I will still click on my DDC (September), and I find myself looking at their growing bellies. I check less and less though. With the previous miscarriage, I was in the January DDC. So, it was tough when I would click on new posts, and see that mamas from there were having their babies.









I am hoping that I will be pregnant by September, so I will have yet another DDC to go to.


----------



## dani76

Any dream interpreters out there? I had a dream last night that I had an u/s to check for retained tissue. They saw a tiny alligator crawling out of me. wtf does that mean??


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
I have a question. How many of you continue to lurk in your DDC? It always gets me upset, but I check in there usually about once per week. I am immediately drawn to the thread with belly pics....I should be due in June and keep imagining with my belly should look like right now.

Anyone else?

I do. Not as much as I used to b/c I'm mentally trying to gear up to ttc again this month.


----------



## 2happymamas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 

I am 26 days away from my daughter's due date.

Jen


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
Can you move me to *waiting to O*? AF arrived today.









I'm sorry, barose.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
I have a question. How many of you continue to lurk in your DDC? It always gets me upset, but I check in there usually about once per week. I am immediately drawn to the thread with belly pics....I should be due in June and keep imagining with my belly should look like right now.
Anyone else?

I did this a few times and it only causes heartbreak. You gotta stop! It only makes you feel sad. I'm 4 days from my first m/c due date and I absolutely can not see those big bellies with losing it.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

*TayTaysMama* Welcome. I am sorry for your loss.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i0lanthe* 
My kids are both sick

I hope everyone is feeling better soon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
AF arrived today.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Me*: I'm still crampy and spotting, at 8DPO. Last month, I had flow 3 days, spotting 3 days, which is pretty normal for me. This month is awful. Either the endo or that wasn't a false positive







There certainly was a LOT of clots, but I wouldn't think I'd get a BFN that fast. *sigh* Either way, it's a mark against me conceiving and I feel grumpy now.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
I have a question. How many of you continue to lurk in your DDC? It always gets me upset, but I check in there usually about once per week. I am immediately drawn to the thread with belly pics....I should be due in June and keep imagining with my belly should look like right now.

Anyone else?









I looked a lot in the beginning. It was so upsetting. I have not gone in a while. I just feel horrible after I look at what should have been my experience.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
I'm 4 days from my first m/c due date and I absolutely can not see those big bellies with losing it.


----------



## jaclyn7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
I have a question. How many of you continue to lurk in your DDC? It always gets me upset, but I check in there usually about once per week. I am immediately drawn to the thread with belly pics....I should be due in June and keep imagining with my belly should look like right now.

Anyone else?

I do about once a week, I posted very early on in my due date club (September) but then I go really sick and didn't post until my miscarriage, so its a very odd feeling when I am there. My pregnancy never felt real to me, but I wonder what September will be like for me this year? I always loved September.

I'm really going back and forth about when to try again, I still haven't gotten a period yet but I think one is coming... I couldn't handle a January or February baby for so many reasons, but my heart aches and just within the last day or so I've admitted to myself that I will definitely try to get pregnant again, so I'm feeling the pull and DH is supportive of whatever I need to do.

I loved this: Welcome to all the newbies-I hope your stay here is exactly as long as you need!

Thank you.


----------



## Amydoula

barose


----------



## heatherh

*2happymamas* - HELL no I don't lurk in my DDC. I tortured myself with that for a bit, but I just had to get out for the sake of my sanity. It was horrible.

*jmo* -


----------



## veganmama719

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
I have a question. How many of you continue to lurk in your DDC? It always gets me upset, but I check in there usually about once per week. I am immediately drawn to the thread with belly pics....I should be due in June and keep imagining with my belly should look like right now.

Anyone else?

I've still been checking in with the Oct DDC. It's only been 3 weeks (tomorrow) since I started bleeding and 2 since I knew I was going to m/c.
Part of it is the pain I can't stay away from, I am sure. But I am also checking in on some mamas who were also having bleeding and hoping they are OK.

I didn't get my beta resulta on Friday. My docs office closed before the lab called them in. So no DTD with DH tonight before his 3 day business trip. I am CD 12, which is when I conceived this last cycle. It's funny, in all the time I've been temping I have only ever o'd on CD 12 twice and I got PG (2 of my 3 PGs) both times.
I realize I will probably O later this cycle, the first since the m/c.
Part of me hopes it happens while DH is away. That way I don't have to make a decision about TTC.
But given my very high pre-O temps, I don't think that will be happening.

*Barose*, I am sorry about AF.


----------



## TayTaysMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
Welcome, *TayTaysMama*! Let me know if you want to be added to the first post, and which section.

Yes please. Not sure where I need to go since...

Well it looks like I started AF today! Darn it! So far I am doing ok with it. I am going to start temping again tomorrow. AF is really light so far. Is that normal for a 1st AF after a MC?? I was totally expecting it to be horrible!

I don't lurk in my DDC. Just can't do it. It's bad enough to go to our weekly playdate and see the lady that is due 2 days after my EDD.


----------



## momoftworedheads

Welcome to Taytaysmama! I hope you find some comfort here. Please take care and







s to you!

barose-







s to you too!

Take care!
love and prayers,
Jen


----------



## i0lanthe

Due date club: I didn't visit the pregnancy-and-birth side of MDC until after my loss, so I haven't looked at them here (ok, maybe I sneaked a peek at November 2008 this weekend just to get a "vibe" of how they are here.) I was in a June due date _thread_ at thebabywearer where I sort of knew everyone already, all nice people, so I checked back on them when they were all having their ultrasounds, but mostly I feel like I'd just be torturing myself for no reason; they are all ok, if someone needed positive thoughts it would likely be a new thread and I'd see it. Pregnancy-and-birth (and a few TTC threads) are all one forum there so, hm, I will see all the "June" birth stories unless I take a vacation. Haven't thought about that until right this minute, so I am not sure whether I feel anything about it. Numb probably. I do want to congratulate them all (I congratulate everyone as long as it's a good day) so it would be good if "numb" lasts (maybe some Pink Floyd might help with that.)

me update: we are all getting over our respective viruses, slowly, but in the meantime my temps are still garbage. I let today's temp stand just to see a dot on the chart though. Heh. I had a thought today (this makes two thoughts in one day. In one post even!) that I'll "know" halfway through the 2WW on this Weds. or Thurs., based on whether I get implantation spotting (getting it twice was coincidence but having had it 3/3 times is a conspiracy... in my book.) If I get spotting at the right time I will buy a digital test, if I don't I'll buy chocolate, probably.









*Julia Rose* to me OPKs and CM are a little like a weather forecast saying "a huge O-storm is on its way here! go buy all the bread and milk!" and temps are like looking out the window a couple of days later and seeing whether there are snow drifts and ice and tree limbs down, or same old same old. I think I'm a little ready for winter to be over.

*momof2rh* fingers crossed for you in this difficult month

*barose* I'm sorry about AF.

*fallriverfox*









*jmo* big









*xakana* yuck - I hope AF stops bugging you like that.

*jaclyn7* it's such a personal decision. I think waiting a little while helped me emotionally but also drove me up the wall some days. Roller coaster. I'm glad your DH is supportive









*TayTaysMama*







Sorry about AF. Mine was a d&c (missed m/c) so I don't know much about post-m/c proper but we have all had differing experiences so I am sure someone will know.

kids are asleep and I can crash







hugs to anyone I missed.


----------



## famille_huggins

dani76 and veganmama719 -- I'm so sorry for your losses. I'm sure I missed other ladies, and I'm sorry for that. Trying to get caught up. Trying to get my mind into the game.

As for my HCg levels, mine dropped pretty quickly every time. After my third and fourth loss, I had blood draws every 3-5 days and my levels dropped rapidly. I couldn't bring myself to POAS.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
I have a question. How many of you continue to lurk in your DDC? It always gets me upset, but I check in there usually about once per week. I am immediately drawn to the thread with belly pics....I should be due in June and keep imagining with my belly should look like right now.

Anyone else?

2happymamas -- I did that for a while, but I was miserable. It was more because I was in denial about my own loss... maybe not denial, but rather more about not wanting to own my circumstances. I knew my circumstances were what they were (so I wasn't in denial), I just didn't want them to be as they were (is that still denial?). After a few times of looking back, I stopped. At least in that regard...

UPDATE on me: I have no idea where I fall right now. Cycle-wise, I should still be waiting to O, but I had EWCM very early, along with ferning on my microscope. We took advantage of all of that, despite the fact that it was all really early, and I'm sick with a fever and horrible coughing, and have had no sleep whatsoever. The possible early O is good, but couple it with the sickness, and us conceiving Feb/March will be an absolute miracle.

Leave me on Waiting to O until I'm sure I have. I'm waiting to sleep through the night (not up and down taking meds) to trust the morning microscope results. Should know within the few days.

Good luck everyone! And especially to me, who seems to have fallen at the top of the page!!








:














:














:














:


----------



## punkrawkmama27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 







I'm sorry, barose.

I did this a few times and it only causes heartbreak. You gotta stop! It only makes you feel sad. I'm 4 days from my first m/c due date and I absolutely can not see those big bellies with losing it.









. I am so sorry, I always think about what I am going to do/feel the days before my due date with this last m/c. I will be thinking about you this week.


----------



## punkrawkmama27

Good morning everyone. I have a question, is there anyone else on here who has or is using red raspberry tea to help heal their uterus? I have read and heard a lot about it, and wanted to see if anyone on here has had any experience with it. It tastes really good, and I have even heard from the NP I had during the pregnancy and m/c that it helps tone the uterus during pregnancy, anyone else heard that?


----------



## meredyth0315

Wanted to pop in and send some love & hugs to those of you who need them. March is a tough one for me as the baby I lost in July/August would be due. And now I'm due in August when the m/c happened, so both will be tough. Those anniversaries always are, but we'll never forget those angels









*punkrawkmama* I was told to start drinking the RRL tea, it is wonderful for the uterus. It helps with really heavy cycles, too. It does work as a toner.

As far as HCG levels dropping, it took me 7 weeks to get a - HPT. I told DH it sucked that I was taking it "hoping" it was negative


----------



## Olerica

Welcome to FamilleHuggins, Dani and VeganMama.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *famille_huggins* 
UPDATE on me: I have no idea where I fall right now. Cycle-wise, I should still be waiting to O, but I had EWCM very early, along with ferning on my microscope. We took advantage of all of that, despite the fact that it was all really early, and I'm sick with a fever and horrible coughing, and have had no sleep whatsoever. The possible early O is good, but couple it with the sickness, and us conceiving Feb/March will be an absolute miracle.

Leave me on Waiting to O until I'm sure I have. I'm waiting to sleep through the night (not up and down taking meds) to trust the morning microscope results. Should know within the few days.

Good luck everyone! And especially to me, who seems to have fallen at the top of the page!!








:














:














:














:









Glad you got the top of the page luck. Hope the sickness abates quickly for you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrawkmama27* 
Good morning everyone. I have a question, is there anyone else on here who has or is using red raspberry tea to help heal their uterus? I have read and heard a lot about it, and wanted to see if anyone on here has had any experience with it. It tastes really good, and I have even heard from the NP I had during the pregnancy and m/c that it helps tone the uterus during pregnancy, anyone else heard that?

I have used RRL tea. I was drinking it daily through out my 10 week pregnancy and really liked it. I felt it helped with MS symptoms, and helped ease my MC too (you can read my story on the "knowing what to expect" thread if you have the heart).
I stopped drinking it in January as one mama or another mentioned that it could lead to MC during the first trimester, but I'm thinking of bringing it back until I get my BFP and then stopping again until the after the first trimester.

I don't know if it helps with hormones, but it is an excellent uterine conditioner. I have read that it eases the impact of contractions while in labor.


----------



## apmama2myboo

2happymamas, i haven't gone back once to my old ddc, but wish them all well. i just can't look back, i'm trying to focus on the future. it's hard but i'm managing.

it would be much easier if i could STOP GETTING FREAKING SICK! my dd had the world's nastiest cough/cold, then dh caught it, and even though I was sleeping with her and with her 24/7 I didn't catch it for well over a week. I think it mutated in my dh and then caught me. it's terrible. this morning though, when i woke up in my dd's bed (i slept w/her because the vaporizer was already going in her room and seemed to help), my sweet little four year old girl brushed the hair from my face and said, "Mama wake up." I was awake but wanted to sleep more, and told her, "Mama's so sick honey, I don't feel good, I got your cold." she said, "You'll be better soon, little chicky." I laughed so hard at that i had a coughing fit.







:

seems i'm on a 25 day cycle. waiting now. of course, it might actually happen this month because now my dh is making mead and i won't be able to drink any! LMAO

hope you all get bfp's!


----------



## Olerica

Oh - I definately didn't ovulate yet, so I'm still waiting on that. BDing has been exceptionally fun this round. I honestly wonder if spring is helping or if it's the vitex or what.


----------



## veganmama719

Hi everyone. This thread moves much faster than I am used to, I feel a little intimidated and overwhelmed, even though you are all so nice. On the TTC board I post on the Over 40 thread and the vegan thread. There some days there are only 1-2 posts, LOL!

Anyway, for now I seem to be just be able to pick out something I know about and respond to that, I hope that's OK.

I drink red raspberry leaf tea AF-O. it is wnderful for building the uterine lining and toning the uterus. It can cause uterine contractions though so it is not recommended during early PG. I have a friend due next month who was drinking it in the 2nd trimester and definitely felt contractions. At first she thought it was from nursing her 2 year old. Then she ran out of the RRL tea and noticed that it stopped.

That said, I know som women use it throughout PG. For myself, I feel better just drinking it AF-O.

My beta was 189 on Friday morning (down from 7813 the day of the m/c, 8 days earlier). I wonder if this means I won't O soon or just that I should not TTC until it is under 5? DH is away until Wednesday, late. So I guess I will get another on on Tuesday afternoon and hope it is under 5.

*TayTaysmom*, I haven't gotten AF yet so I can't answer your question. Mine was a non-surgical m/c as well as only 7w1d. So I am assuming AF will be normal-ish but who knows? Hugs!


----------



## namaste_mom

Olerica - hope you Ovulate soon

xak ((hugs))

2happymamas - I never check DDCs, everyone is so innocent and opinionated that I don't really like the atmosphere.

Red Jen - I'm just waiting and checking on you, that makes the days pass quicker







I hope that you can do something special for Avery's due date...something that will help you heal.

dani76 - your dream probably means that you are scared of what could happen next, are you scared of alligators? Alligators are intimidating and unpredictable and so is concieving and pg

Jenna - stick little one!!

apmama- sending you healing vibes (I couldn't find the vibe smiling but you get the jist)

veganmama - yes, it moves fast, I like it....keeps me interested

Me - just waiting (drum fingers)....9 more days to testing


----------



## xakana

*DDC*--no, I won't go back and look. I have, however, pulled up the lafemmebonita ticker for when I was due and it has a lovely little picture of what the baby would look like that is like a kick in the gut.

*RRL*--used it during both pregnancies. Didn't use it until the third trimester of the first, but it was suggested it would be important after a cesarean to help heal my uterus, so I used it during my last pregnancy and definitely had a contraction and we all know how that pregnancy ended, so I'm not touching it again until the third trimester. And I'm using supplements this time, I hated that tea so much I'd go without eating or drinking to avoid drinking it (well, that happened more when I switched to the pregnancy tea). Even when I made it iced tea so it wasn't as gross, I just got sick of it. I don't like drinking tea very often and if I have to, I can only really take black tea.

*Me*: Yesterday, my spotting turned from brown to bright red, but I think it's gone now. I hope so. I'm so sick of AF. Hopefully, dtd when it seemed clear gave her the idea that she wasn't welcome anymore.


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
it would be much easier if i could STOP GETTING FREAKING SICK! my dd had the world's nastiest cough/cold, then dh caught it, and even though I was sleeping with her and with her 24/7 I didn't catch it for well over a week. I think it mutated in my dh and then caught me. it's terrible. this morning though, when i woke up in my dd's bed (i slept w/her because the vaporizer was already going in her room and seemed to help), my sweet little four year old girl brushed the hair from my face and said, "Mama wake up." I was awake but wanted to sleep more, and told her, "Mama's so sick honey, I don't feel good, I got your cold." she said, "You'll be better soon, little chicky." I laughed so hard at that i had a coughing fit.







:

seems i'm on a 25 day cycle. waiting now. of course, it might actually happen this month because now my dh is making mead and i won't be able to drink any! LMAO

hope you all get bfp's!

I couldn't help but laugh at this - and then the laughter caught in my throat a little... I SO desire this type of a relationship with my own child...someday (Someday SOON please). Those of you who are already mamas are so blessed.







(BTW: I am in no way saying that you should be happy with what you have. If you think about it, we all should.)


----------



## apmama2myboo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
I couldn't help but laugh at this - and then the laughter caught in my throat a little... I SO desire this type of a relationship with my own child...someday (Someday SOON please). Those of you who are already mamas are so blessed.







(BTW: I am in no way saying that you should be happy with what you have. If you think about it, we all should.)

Olerica,








and you make a very good point







i hope you get the baby you're waiting for.


----------



## hannybanany

Barose, and everybody else expecting or dealing with AF.

apmama, cute story! Kids are so funny.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
I have a question. How many of you continue to lurk in your DDC? It always gets me upset, but I check in there usually about once per week. I am immediately drawn to the thread with belly pics....I should be due in June and keep imagining with my belly should look like right now.

Anyone else?

Never. I only posted a handful of times in mine, but I didn't even go back to say that I miscarried. Too hard to see the pregnancy conversation.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
I'm 4 days from my first m/c due date and I absolutely can not see those big bellies with losing it.











namaste, I hope the next 9 days pass quickly!


----------



## barose

*Olerica* - I hope you get that BFP and baby real soon.









*Xak* - sorry AF stuck around so long. Hopefully this will be your last for a LONG time.

*Namaste_mom* - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!

*Veganmama* - I have heard so many contrasting information about red raspberry leaf tea. I heard it was good for ttc and during the whole pregnancy, I heard it was only good for the third trimester. I'm drinking until I O.

*Apmama* - I hope this is it!

*Amanda* - I hope you O soon (if you haven't already)

*i0lanthe* - Good luck!

*Jaclyn* -









*I'm sorry if I left anyone out.*

*Me* - CD3, nothing new. I'm feeling nervous about the next couple weeks because we will be traveling around the time when I'm supposed to O. The good news is, I will be so busy that at least I won't obsess about ttc. Also, we'll be together (not spending any nights apart). The bad news is, we will be very busy (business trip). We will have a trip for pleasure the following week so if I O late we will be more relaxed at least.

Thank you for your







s and support!


----------



## punkrawkmama27

Thank you for all the RRL suggestions. I will probably continue to use it until I get a BFP, then I will wait until after I get to either my 2nd or 3rd trimester.

Veganmama- I had to go in for beta tests every week for 4 weeks. Each time it kept getting lower, but I was told to wait until I got before under 5 until I could ttc.

apmama- I hope you feel better

Namastemama- Hugs for the next 9 days.

I would answer more, but, I am still getting the hang of this. It is nice though, to feel like I am surronded by people who understand right now!


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 
Yes please. Not sure where I need to go since...

Well it looks like I started AF today! Darn it! So far I am doing ok with it. I am going to start temping again tomorrow. AF is really light so far. Is that normal for a 1st AF after a MC?? I was totally expecting it to be horrible!

I don't lurk in my DDC. Just can't do it. It's bad enough to go to our weekly playdate and see the lady that is due 2 days after my EDD.

Welcome! I lost my baby at a day shy of 12 weeks as well. It's really tough.


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quick check in on the new thread, I have to go back and read the end of last month. We were in PA with only dial-up and no way was I getting on here, lol. I'm still having trouble sometimes getting on with my cable modem at home.

*Can I be added to waiting to O? Should be today or tomorrow.

Also, can someone tell me hoe to link my chart in my siggy?*

I'll be back with personals later!

Liz


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrawkmama27* 
Good morning everyone. I have a question, is there anyone else on here who has or is using red raspberry tea to help heal their uterus?

Susan Weed (a very well known herbalist) recommends it through all your childbearing years (including early pregnancy) and writes: _~ Increasing fertility in both men and women. Raspberry leaf is an excellent fertility herb when combined with Red Clover.

~ Preventing miscarriage and hemorrhage. Raspberry leaf tones the uterus and helps prevent miscarriage and postpartum hemorrhage from a relaxed or atonic uterus.

~ Easing of morning sickness. Many attest to raspberry leaves' gentle relief of nausea and stomach distress throughout pregnancy._
and more here http://www.susunweed.com/Article_Pregnancy_Problems.htm[/url

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meredyth0315* 
Wanted to pop in and send some love & hugs to those of you who need them. March is a tough one for me as the baby I lost in July/August would be due. And now I'm due in August when the m/c happened, so both will be tough. Those anniversaries always are, but we'll never forget those angels



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
it would be much easier if i could STOP GETTING FREAKING SICK!

Sorry your sick. Hopefully you feel better soon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
Oh - I definately didn't ovulate yet, so I'm still waiting on that. BDing has been exceptionally fun this round. I honestly wonder if spring is helping or if it's the vitex or what.

I noticed with vitex that my CM is more abundant, and my libido is increased. I have only been on for a little more then a month now.

*me*: I still have no idea what is going on. I was feeling like I was pregnant coupled with a few comments, but I took another test today. It was negative. I am sure if I was pregnant it would have shown up (since the only time I felt like I might have ovulated was a month ago), so I am down and out about that. Now I am back to being annoyed and frustrated about what the hell is going on with this cycle. Hopefully I will have an idea soon.


----------



## i0lanthe

For ScootchsMom and anyone else,
How to link to a chart in a siggy:

Copy this line, but remove the "*" and change the "http://blahblah/4aeb3" to your own chart's address (go to FF, click on "Home Page Setup, and copy the address in the box under "Your Charting Home Page Web Address").
[*url=http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4aeb3]







:[/url]


----------



## happylemon

OK, I tired to keep up with this thread last month, but boy! I had a hard time. I wasn't really ready then anyway. We will be TTC with month and right now I am waiting to O if you wouldn't mind adding me to the list. I will try to keep up with the thread this month! I am already behind though...


----------



## happylemon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
* I freaking love bleu cheese dressing!







It makes me very happy.

*
*
*
*
I love it too, I have not had it in months because I am afraid I will miss it even more.*


----------



## veganmama719

I am such a doofus. Can someone please explain to me how to copy a line in someone else's post (so I can do what i0lanthe says above).










I just figiued out how to do smilies today.


----------



## momoftworedheads

namaste-sending lots of bfp dust your way! I truly hope this is your month. Hoping these next few days go QUICK!

Jen-B4M-Hope you're ok! You've been really quiet....

barose-hugs to you too!

Welcome to anyone new-hope you find comfort in your stay here.








to anyone who needs one

Me-13dpo, waiting until after 3/6 to test. Hoping, wishing and praying for a BFP.

Take care!

Jen


----------



## dani76

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
I am such a doofus. Can someone please explain to me how to copy a line in someone else's post (so I can do what i0lanthe says above).










I just figiued out how to do smilies today.

To quote one person, just click quote below what they wrote. To quote multiple people, click the "+ box under each of their messages. When you hit reply, all of their quotes will show up.


----------



## i0lanthe

copying text to paste into a signature:

Highlight it with the mouse (click at the start of the line and hold down the mouse button while you drag to the end of the line), then type control-C (hold down the Ctrl key while you type "c") to copy, then go to "edit signature" in the "User CP" ( http://www.mothering.com/discussions...=editsignature ), click in the box that is for typing your signature, and type control-V. I think that should do it on windows. (On a mac it will be the "cloverleaf key" instead of the control key.) Apologies if I am misunderstanding the question (or got something mixed up







: still a little wonky from this flu-like-virus.)


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dani76* 
To quote one person, just click quote below what they wrote. To quote multiple people, click the "+ box under each of their messages. When you hit reply, all of their quotes will show up.









Thank you! I never understood how to multiquote









Quote:


Originally Posted by *i0lanthe* 
Apologies if I am misunderstanding the question (or got something mixed up







: still a little wonky from this flu-like-virus.)

We just FINALLY got over the same thing, took about 3 weeks to get it out of the house and for us all to stop feeling like crud. Feel better soon!

Me - I think I got my chart added to my signature. Other than that, all is quiet.

Liz


----------



## fallriverfox

Morning all!

I have a quick question: Does anyone know which is more important for predicting when AF will show: DPO or CD? I O'd rather early this month so my DPOs are getting rather high for me, but for CD I'm still low.


----------



## boobs4milk

hi everyone!

thank you to those wodering about me and welcome to the new ones!

frf, usually, your dpo only varies by 1-3 days, but after a m/c, i am finding that anything is possible. could you have o'ed later than you thought????

jen- good luck on testing!








s everyone!

eta: natalie hasn't nursed in 8 days. i am sad, but mostly happy and finished!!!


----------



## fallriverfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
frf, usually, your dpo only varies by 1-3 days, but after a m/c, i am finding that anything is possible. could you have o'ed later than you thought????

I don't think I o'd late, the ear thermometer and the OPKs were in agreement. And my m/c was a year ago. I'm still a little random, but the for the last 5-6 cycles AF has shown 13 dpo and CD30 give or take a day.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
I have a quick question: Does anyone know which is more important for predicting when AF will show: DPO or CD? I O'd rather early this month so my DPOs are getting rather high for me, but for CD I'm still low.

Everything I have read says AF is predictable by when you O. It is O that can be unpredictable.


----------



## Funny Face

Hi everyone! I guess I'm finally ready to join the group. March is our first month ttc and I can hardly believe it. I've waited so long for this!

We lost our son last April and it was so hard to wait to be pregnant again but I realize now how important it was- I finally feel that I am healing and I have learned so much by waiting.

So add me to the Waiting to O list, please!

My cycles are all over the place as far as my fertility signs but I'm praying for a little miracle just the same!

Hoping to see lots of BFP for you ladies this month!


----------



## i0lanthe

Agreed, O is normally the most useful thing to count from to anticipate AF since luteal phase length is supposed to be always about the same for a person. (warning: random anecdote ahead!) If circumstances are really unusual it might be anyone's guess though: weirdly, when my cycles came back (after a year) while breastfeeding, the luteal phase was pretty horked because prolactin kind of screws me up (too short for implantation), but the overall cycle length was still the same. *boggle* As the luteal phase headed back towards normal length, O also moved from later in the cycle to its more normal place in the cycle. If I had been ttc without charting, it would have been pretty frustrating (ok, it was still frustrating







but differently.)


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
Morning all!

I have a quick question: Does anyone know which is more important for predicting when AF will show: DPO or CD? I O'd rather early this month so my DPOs are getting rather high for me, but for CD I'm still low.

I just read about this in TCOYF. She says that your DPO tend to stay in the same range so that if you normally have a 14 day luteal phase if you have not had your period by day 18 you can assume you are pregnant. Personally, I don't know I'd assume that (but DH LOVES the idea of not testing. Ug)

Do you have a chart for us to pour over? What are your temps like?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moodyred01* 
Hi everyone! I guess I'm finally ready to join the group. March is our first month ttc and I can hardly believe it. I've waited so long for this!

We lost our son last April and it was so hard to wait to be pregnant again but I realize now how important it was- I finally feel that I am healing and I have learned so much by waiting.

So add me to the Waiting to O list, please!

My cycles are all over the place as far as my fertility signs but I'm praying for a little miracle just the same!

Hoping to see lots of BFP for you ladies this month!

Welcome MoodyRed. I'm glad that you are finally able to try again! (BTW: I love your signature!)


----------



## DreamWeaver

Hi everyone!
for those who remember me, I am back from our trip back to Asia to visit family and Ferdinand's ashes. It was a good trip for the girls but I realized I had so much sadness and tears still!







did not have the chance to get online while in Asia but thinking of you all lots! Only able to get online now and I am overwhelmed by emails and all the new threads. First week we really struggled with jetlag and this second week seems everyone is having a cold of some sort!

Enough about me.... big hugs to everyone







and good vibes for all those waiting to know!!







and congratulations on those who are preggie!

Won't be able to post much yet but I will be reading. And thinking of you all lots and sending good thoughts!

And, please, can I be added to Waiting to O? Thanks!


----------



## heatherh

Hi, *Dreamweaver*! Welcome back!


----------



## fallriverfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
I just read about this in TCOYF. She says that your DPO tend to stay in the same range so that if you normally have a 14 day luteal phase if you have not had your period by day 18 you can assume you are pregnant. Personally, I don't know I'd assume that (but DH LOVES the idea of not testing. Ug)

Do you have a chart for us to pour over? What are your temps like?

Thanks everyone for the advice! This is my chart. Remember, for this month, I've been using an ear thermometer. I promise better data next month.
http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1f86ef

Hi DreamWeaver! Welcome moodyred!


----------



## xakana

Welcome to the new people, I'm sorry for your losses, but glad you found this wonderful group.

Welcome back, DreamWeaver!

*Me*: okay... so maybe TMI, but... after orgasm, I've been spotting. Should I be worried? It was bright red. Is it just my cervix being irritable? There's a chance it was bumped, but I didn't feel it if it was... sorry if that's TMI! And in case you're wondering what my cervix... I bleed after every check, every time, except the one at 19 weeks pregnant after my car accident (I think there was a check, I don't recall anymore, but it makes sense that there would have been). But I'm not used to bleeding after orgasm like this and it's happened twice now... was it just residual AF?


----------



## veganmama719

Thanks *i0lanthe*, I was able to put the chart icon in my siggy.

Here is my victory for yesterday: for the first time I _did not_ stalk my DDC!
Not sure if I will be able to hold out today but so far so good.

I am having a tiny bit of rust spotting and some mild cramping today, 6 days after I finished (or so I thought) bleeding from the m/c.
_Is this normal?_
I have a call into my GPs office but they are still on lunch.
My beta was 189 on Friday (down from 7813 the previous Thursday- the day of the m/c).

Fingers crossed for everyone in the 2WW!


----------



## xakana

*Fox*, why haven't you tested? Seriously, girl? I mean, sure, it's okay to wait another couple days, but really... Are you still worried about that spotting? I TOLD you I spotted just like that last time I was pregnant. Frickin pee on a stick already. If not for you, then I just want to know at this point







And if ANYthing is going to bring AF, it's a BFN. And if AF's going to be staying away, then you'll have a good idea when you get that BFP


----------



## namaste_mom

*veganmama* - lots of things are possible after a m/c; I would say spotting is within the range of normal

*xak* - I dunno about cervixes (or cervi or whatever the plural is)

*frf* - I don't temp but the ear thermometer thing cracks me up

*DreamWeaver* - so glad your back, I've been thinking about you. I'd like to read about Ferdinand's trip back to Asia. Did you post it on your blog?

Welcome *moody,* I hope you get what you need here.

*Booby Jen* - I'm glad you posted, I've been wondering. Yippee on finishing nursing, sniff.
*
Red Jen -* a couple of more days, I'm going to be stalking you. You stated that you didn't feel it this month...are you still feeling that way?

*Me* - reading along, waiting...


----------



## heatherh

*xakana*, you're such a stick-pusher! lol!

*fallriverfox* - don't let 'em pressure you! It sure is looking good though. FF is definitely right, even w/ the ear thermometer!


----------



## boobs4milk

welcome back, sarah and dreamweaver!

d-thank you for thinking of me! i am sad about weaning, but i am ready to move on to potty learning!!!

frf-i don't know much about ear therms, but if your lp is within 1-3 days of where it has been, i think that is considered normal. i would suggest watching your chart and if lp is off by 3+ days for 3 months, then consult your dr. good luck!

big







s everyone...today is DEFINITELY o day for me. i got two of the darkest, most beautiful opk lines yesterday, and today i got the mother of all temp dips and a barely there second line on the opk. we bd yesterday a.m., this a.m., and will continue tomorrow and thur. a.m. at the least.


----------



## chel

*heather* can you take away my CD count. I'm calling this cycle a bust (mid-cycle bleeding-that FF insisted on restarting my cycle







, Dh often gone for work







, etc. etc)

Anyone here have anything to say about the clearblue monitor? I'm thinking of going all out next cycle.


----------



## happylemon

OK, so I am just finishing up my first AF since the m/c. Today is day 9 I think? It has been so long. This is normal though right? I really want to TTC this month, but not if anything seems unusual. DH is itching to get back in the saddle! So I think we will give it a try tonight. I did not ovulate after the m/c so I am really not sure what will happen this cycle. After having DD though (full term) I returned to my regular cycle after 8 weeks even though I was exclusively BFing! I am hoping the same will be true now.


----------



## DreamWeaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
*DreamWeaver* - so glad your back, I've been thinking about you. I'd like to read about Ferdinand's trip back to Asia. Did you post it on your blog?

Thanks for asking... I have been wanting to write. I have so much in my bed but little time to write! Barely finding my feet... but yes, I am going to post about it on my blog... hopefully by next week...
Keeping fingers crossed for you....


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
OK, so I am just finishing up my first AF since the m/c. Today is day 9 I think? It has been so long. This is normal though right? I really want to TTC this month, but not if anything seems unusual. DH is itching to get back in the saddle! So I think we will give it a try tonight. I did not ovulate after the m/c so I am really not sure what will happen this cycle. After having DD though (full term) I returned to my regular cycle after 8 weeks even though I was exclusively BFing! I am hoping the same will be true now.

My first AF was weird and long. It kept starting and then stopping for a day, then starting again the next day. About 7 days total, which is long for me. But it seems normal to have a weird one the first time.

Good luck!

Hey, can someone look at my chart and tell me if it looks normal? I just want to make sure I'm doing this right, lol. I'm pretty sure I o'd yesterday, cramping, huge amounts of cm and I was ready to jump . But I don't know what the temps mean.









Liz


----------



## xakana

*Heather*--yeah, I had to push it this time. Her chart just looks so GOOD! I wanna see some green!!!

*Liz*--yeah, your temps are confusing, but that may be from Oing so close to the end of AF, so your temps barely had a chance to drop before the post-O jump. If they stay elevated, I'd say CD10 looks really good for ovulation.


----------



## jmo

oohhh....*foxy*.....nice chart......I'll be stalking!

Welcome back, *Dreamweaver*!


----------



## heatherh

Any BFPs that are still in Waiting To Know that I can move to BFPs?


----------



## heatherh

Ugg. I am just having a day. Love you guys, but I have been on this thread for too.long. Can I just move on with life already? @#$%#[email protected] It's just so frustrating and I know I just need figure out how to deal/cope/get through/whatever.

I miss the BDing without the B-making part. I want to count the days and weeks again.

Sigh.

Please please PLEASE let this be the month.


----------



## momoftworedheads

Heather-
Can you put me back to waiting to O? AF started full force today so I am at CD1 again......so much for being pg by Avery's due date.

Just sad and having killer cramps. I am not sure about how much more I am going to do this (TTC). We've being actively trying for so long which we NEVER did before. I may just go back to my old plan of whatever happens happens. I do not even trust my body anymore!

Take care all. Anyone who is testing-BFP vibes to you.

love and prayers,
Jen


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
Thanks everyone for the advice! This is my chart. Remember, for this month, I've been using an ear thermometer. I promise better data next month.
http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1f86ef

OMG! What a very, very pretty chart!

*DreamWeaver:* Welcome back! Hope you are recovering from your trip. I'm glad you had a bit of catharsis.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Me*: okay... so maybe TMI, but... after orgasm, I've been spotting. Should I be worried? It was bright red. Is it just my cervix being irritable? There's a chance it was bumped, but I didn't feel it if it was... sorry if that's TMI! And in case you're wondering what my cervix... I bleed after every check, every time, except the one at 19 weeks pregnant after my car accident (I think there was a check, I don't recall anymore, but it makes sense that there would have been). But I'm not used to bleeding after orgasm like this and it's happened twice now... was it just residual AF?

Um, I think you should get thee to a urologist/gyno. I've provided a link that I think might be helpful, if not a little disconcerting. On this link, it's the 7th q&a down. http://www.wdxcyber.com/msex.htm and the last q&a on this link http://www.allayurveda.com/faq-sex.htm#q13 Clearly I'm not a doc, and clearly this is just a google search but it sounds like something that should get some help.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Fox*, why haven't you tested? Seriously, girl? I mean, sure, it's okay to wait another couple days, but really... Are you still worried about that spotting? I TOLD you I spotted just like that last time I was pregnant. Frickin pee on a stick already. If not for you, then I just want to know at this point







And if ANYthing is going to bring AF, it's a BFN. And if AF's going to be staying away, then you'll have a good idea when you get that BFP









Dude, you are SUCH a stick pusher. It's why we love you.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Hey, can someone look at my chart and tell me if it looks normal? I just want to make sure I'm doing this right, lol. I'm pretty sure I o'd yesterday, cramping, huge amounts of cm and I was ready to jump . But I don't know what the temps mean.








Liz

Looks like you ovulated! Your temps look good. FF has a charting course, but I have really had a lot of great insight from the book, "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" by Toni Welsher. It's pretty cool.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
Ugg. I am just having a day. Love you guys, but I have been on this thread for too.long. Can I just move on with life already? @#$%#[email protected] It's just so frustrating and I know I just need figure out how to deal/cope/get through/whatever.
I miss the BDing without the B-making part. I want to count the days and weeks again.

Sigh.

Please please PLEASE let this be the month.

Amen (and I mean, amen like agreement) I hope this for you (and me - and all of us) too. I'm sorry you are having a tough time right now.


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Heather-
Can you put me back to waiting to O? AF started full forse today so I am at CD1 again......so much for being pg by Avery's due date.

Just sad and having killer cramps. I am not sure about how much more I am going to do this (TTC). We've being actively trying for so long which we NEVER did before. I may just go back to my old plan of whatever happens happens. I do not even trust my body anymore!

Take care all. Anyone who is testing-BFP vibes to you.

love and prayers,
Jen

I'm sorry. It's so hard.


----------



## namaste_mom

*Jen* - I'm so sorry girl, I hate that the witch showed up. I totally feel your hurt through the computer.

*heather* - I have one of those just about every other day. I so hope that this is your month.

*DreamWeaver* - I'll look for your blog about Ferdinand's journey

*Booby Jen* - may your girl be like my DS, he just decided one day that he would use the potty, it was great.

DS learned to burp on purpose tonight...ick


----------



## fallriverfox

Oh momoftworedheads







I'm so sorry.

Heather







s for you too.

Hope you're having fun boobs4milk!









Me: I have obtained pregnancy tests and will be peeing on that fateful stick in the morning.


----------



## Amydoula

for Heather and Jen


----------



## chel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Heather-
Can you put me back to waiting to O? AF started full forse today so I am at CD1 again......so much for being pg by Avery's due date.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
Me: I have obtained pregnancy tests and will be peeing on that fateful stick in the morning.









:


----------



## heatherh

*fallriverfox* -







: (toes, too!)


----------



## punkrawkmama27

Good evening everyone. I should be in bed, but had to finish up my last minute studying and wanted to pop by.

Heatherh and Jen,







I am thinking of you both

frf,







:

And hello to everyone else

Also..could someone please (and I apologize if this has been on here before) tell me what bding is? I keep trying to figure it out and am feeling soooooo stupid.


----------



## fallriverfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrawkmama27* 
Also..could someone please (and I apologize if this has been on here before) tell me what bding is? I keep trying to figure it out and am feeling soooooo stupid.


Baby Dancing. It's our euphemism for sex for making a baby. It took me a while too.


----------



## momoftworedheads

Olerica and Xak-







s to you both!

frf-sending lots of BFP







: and fingersx: Hope this is your month!

D-Thanks for all of your support! I'll hang out and pray that you get a BFP this month. One of us has to-I swear.







s to you!

Jen-have lots of fun BDing.







:







and








s

dreamweaver-great to "see" you, hope your trip was a wonderful experience!

Heather-I have the same feelings. Especially after last month. BDed from day8 on every other day. Got a + OPK at CD 13 and BDed that day, and the next 2 days. Got another + OPK on CD15 and CD17. I did one every day until I got a - on CD19 and 20. FRUSTRATED!








to all! There are so many here that I would love to be able to hang out with IRL! Take care!








and







:


----------



## momoftworedheads

Dp


----------



## momoftworedheads

punkrawk mama-







s. What are you going to school for?








and







s


----------



## fallriverfox

Ok, FINE!

__
https://flic.kr/p/2311683449

It was so implantation bleeding.


----------



## kgrands

*Fallriverfox*

CONGRATULATIONS!!!







:





















:





















:







:







:







:







:


----------



## punkrawkmama27

momoftworedheads: I am finishing up my pre-reqs for nursing school. I hope to one day be a CNM, but it is taking forever. Thanks for asking









frf: YAY!! Congratulations







:








(I always wanted to use those guys..now I get to!)

I also wanted to say thank you to everyone on here, for making me feel so welcome here, and talking to me. It has made me feel so much better about everything!


----------



## kgrands

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrawkmama27* 
momoftworedheads: I am finishing up my pre-reqs for nursing school. I hope to one day be a CNM, but it is taking forever.

I just finished nursing school in August and started my first job in December. It took me forever too!







I had 2 full years of taking pre-reqs before heading to school. It's worth it though. Good luck!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*FRF*: CONGRATS!!!!!







:







:







:

And along the same lines.... I went in for a blood test yesterday just to confirm that I am not pregnant so that I can stop progesterone and, well..... it was _positive_.







Totally shocked. I didn't feel implantation like I did with the last two, nor did I have any spotting, but it is probably because I had a better lining built up from the progesterone! I had a temp dip on Sunday, at 12 DPO and lots of cramping on Monday. I thought for sure that my body was trying to let AF come (but in retrospect, it was probably late implantation); I mean with my last two I implanted at 7DPO!!! So the blood test I had yesterday was only a day or two after implantation! The hCG was 6.5 or something - super early. Either that or it is already on its way down. Prayers please!


----------



## fallriverfox

Chesa!!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## namaste_mom

*frf:* YIPPEE!!!







: I had a good feeling for you this month!!

*Chesa:* that is so sneaky! I didn't even know you were close to testing, YIPPEE!!!







:


----------



## meredyth0315

*Foxy & Chesa* OMG!!!! I'm crying happy tears for you both







:

Chesa, I'm thinking the best thoughts possible for you mama









*Jen Red* Big hugs to you









*Dreamweaver* I'm so glad you guys are back here safely. I hope your visit with Ferdinand was all you were hoping for and more









Just wanted to drop in and see how everyone was doing and send some hugs out


----------



## boobs4milk

FRF AND CHESA: wooohooo, congrats!









sarah: i had a few weird af's right after my miscarriage. HUGS!

d: i can only hope natalie will be that easy. we are doing child led potty learning, which basically means we are not pushing, but we discuss the subject daily.

jen: hugs, i'm sorry af found you.









heather: i would like to get off of this thread, too. i'm tired of being here!!!!

hiya, meredyth!!!

me: well, i o'ed yesterday. please let this be it. please. please. PLEASE!!!








s and have a great day, ladies!


----------



## jaclyn7

Congratulations Foxy & Chesa!

Sorry I'm still new to this thread, but could I get added to in your thoughts since I'm still waiting for my first period after my miscarriage.


----------



## i0lanthe

boobs4milk - hope it was a good O day









chel - sorry about the bust cycle







I haven't tried the clearblue monitor.

sarah2881 - yeah, I think anything goes, after a m/c. Good luck!

DreamWeaver - welcome back









ScootchsMom - I agree with xakana about the chart









heatherh -









momof2rh - I'm so sorry about AF









frf: congratulations!!!














:









Chesa: congratulations!!!







:














:

(dig the dancing produce!) good luck to everyone else!

I'm feeling 100% better (or basically like I only have a slight cold now.) Whatever this was (could be flu even though we had the shot) it sure sucked, heh. I felt extra-differently-sick yesterday but I think that could have been for other reasons?, and that part was for less than 24 hours (DS woke me up very early this morning because he urped from coughing. So weird to feel ick for every meal that day, and then a-ok and energized in front of urp.







)


----------



## apmama2myboo

holy smokes!
FRF and Chesa, Way to go ladies! You both give me hope!

hope everyone is feeling better and doing better than I am. My art is starting to go well but my health is bad with this cold and this cold weather is kicking my behind!







:

i hope my ovulation was successful, because after the supposed ovulation days, i've been too sick to bd!


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
Ok, FINE!

__
https://flic.kr/p/2311683449

It was so implantation bleeding.

Congratulations!


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn;10697889it was [I*
positive[/I].









Congratulations!


----------



## jmo

OMG!!!!! *Foxy and Chesa*!!!!! Congrats, mamas!!!!!!!














:



































:


----------



## heatherh

WOOHOO *fallriverfox* and *ChesapeakeBorn*!!























Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
me: well, i o'ed yesterday. please let this be it. please. please. PLEASE!!!

Right there with ya', *boobs4milk*! I O'd Monday. Fingers and toes and legs and arms crossed that we both "graduate" this month! Thinking happy, strong, healthy blastocyst thoughts









Welcome, *jaclyn7*!

*i0lanthe* - glad things are healthier for you.


----------



## kgrands

*Chesa* - What a wonderful surprise!!! Awesome that you didn't stop the progesterone until you got a blood test. Good thinking there.

Congrats!!!







:







:







:







:

What a great way to start off March!


----------



## Olerica

FallRiverFox and Chessa: Woo-HOOOOO!!!

































































:














:














:














:














:














:














:














:














:














:



















































Me: Just hanging out... waiting to O. Rrrrr.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
I miss the BDing without the B-making part. I want to count the days and weeks again.

I know exactly what you were saying with ALL of that.














:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Heather-
Can you put me back to waiting to O? AF started full force today so I am at CD1 again......so much for being pg by Avery's due date.









Oh, hon, I'm so sorry!!!

*Fox*--I couldn't wait to read anyone else's replies, I had to look at your chart first thing after that and OMG, I knew it!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!! I'm so happy for you! I squealed when I saw that green!!







:







:



































:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
And along the same lines.... I went in for a blood test yesterday just to confirm that I am not pregnant so that I can stop progesterone and, well..... it was _positive_.

OMG, That's SO great!!














:







:





















:
















CONGRATULATIONS!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
me: well, i o'ed yesterday. please let this be it. please. please. PLEASE!!!









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jaclyn7* 
Sorry I'm still new to this thread, but could I get added to in your thoughts since I'm still waiting for my first period after my miscarriage.

Welcome to the thread









Quote:


Originally Posted by *i0lanthe* 
I'm feeling 100% better (or basically like I only have a slight cold now.)

I'm glad you feel better! Today I woke up with an elevated temp, swollen lymph nodes and a stuffed up nose. Hopefully, mine passes quickly 

*apmama*--I hope you feel better soon. And







: for that O!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

*heatherh*









*momoftworedheads*









Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
Ok, FINE! It was so implantation bleeding.

Congratulations! It is such a dark line too!







:







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
*FRF*
And along the same lines.... I went in for a blood test yesterday just to confirm that I am not pregnant so that I can stop progesterone and, well..... it was _positive_.







Totally shocked.

Congratulations!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
me: well, i o'ed yesterday. please let this be it. please. please. PLEASE!!!









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
I O'd Monday. Fingers and toes and legs and arms crossed that we both "graduate" this month! Thinking happy, strong, healthy blastocyst thoughts

















:


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
Um, I think you should get thee to a urologist/gyno. I've provided a link that I think might be helpful, if not a little disconcerting. On this link, it's the 7th q&a down. http://www.wdxcyber.com/msex.htm and the last q&a on this link http://www.allayurveda.com/faq-sex.htm#q13 Clearly I'm not a doc, and clearly this is just a google search but it sounds like something that should get some help.

Thanks for the links. After reading them, it just sounds like more endo symptoms, which is, sadly, comforting because at least I'm already pretty sure I have that. I'll see if anyone can take me to get an annual (I haven't had an exam since my 6 week with Lilly, who is 16 months now, since my OB banned me from their clinic) down at Planned Parenthood (only place that will take my insurance) and watch Lilly while I'm in there, although I have real trouble doing things like that alone and they don't let people take anyone back anymore, even for psych disabilities like mine. Problem is that I could be post-O before I can find anyone and I don't want to disrupt things. *sigh* Well, I'll see if it happens again and if it does, I'll call my best friend.


----------



## barose

Congratulations Fox & Chesa!








:







:

















































:


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Thanks guys. I really don't believe it though. It is just so early, you know? So much could go wrong.

I'm sorry I haven't been around much lately. I have been checking in every now and then and lurking and always thinking of you girls. But, I guess I have been kind of detaching myself emotionally from this whole process.

I did want to say welcome to all the newbies, welcome back to DreamWeaver, and many hugs to RedJen, Barose, and all of those who AF found.


----------



## heatherh

*ChesapeakeBorn* - One day at a time, girl! Right now, life is good!


----------



## happylemon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
Ugg. I am just having a day. Love you guys, but I have been on this thread for too.long. Can I just move on with life already? @#$%#[email protected] It's just so frustrating and I know I just need figure out how to deal/cope/get through/whatever.

I miss the BDing without the B-making part. I want to count the days and weeks again.

Sigh.

Please please PLEASE let this be the month.











Congrats *Fox* and *Chesa*

So back to me







Did you all TTC before AF seemed normal again? I am getting nervous, We were going to TTC this month, but I am still spotting and I just don't want to risk another m/c.


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Thanks for the links. After reading them, it just sounds like more endo symptoms, which is, sadly, comforting because at least I'm already pretty sure I have that. I'll see if anyone can take me to get an annual (I haven't had an exam since my 6 week with Lilly, who is 16 months now, since my OB banned me from their clinic) down at Planned Parenthood (only place that will take my insurance) and watch Lilly while I'm in there, although I have real trouble doing things like that alone and they don't let people take anyone back anymore, even for psych disabilities like mine. Problem is that I could be post-O before I can find anyone and I don't want to disrupt things. *sigh* Well, I'll see if it happens again and if it does, I'll call my best friend.


Oh dear. There is no one in your area who will see you? How is that allowed!?! Fricken doctors, frickin insurance. ESPECIALLY someone like you should be given the premium in care. Good grief.

*jaclyn7:* I'm so sorry for your loss. I must have missed your post and the opportunity to welcome you into our strange and supportive group.


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
:So back to me







Did you all TTC before AF seemed normal again? I am getting nervous, We were going to TTC this month, but I am still spotting and I just don't want to risk another m/c.

We did. I was monitored to get my HCG level down to under 2 but we still tried that month.


----------



## veganmama719

Wow, what an action filled day!

First of all, congratulations to *Fallriverfox* and *ChesapeakeBorn*!!














That's such great news ladies! Can I ask how long you have been trying since TTCA?

*boobs4milk* and *heatherh*, yay for O'ing! I hope you both caught that eggie!

*momof2redheads*, I'm sorry about AF. That bites.

*i0lanthe*, I am glad you are feeling better.

*Sarah*, I thought we were going to TTC again before the first post m/c AF. I had stopped bleeding a week ago but then had a little rust spotting and cramping yesterday.
I haven't O'd yet (I am CD 15 which is late for me but I was expecting that). I think we will at least wait until my beta is all the way down, which I am thinking is this weekend or early next week.
DH is out of town and flights in and out are cancelled right now and thre is no break in the weather expectd so who knows when he'll get home?
Good luck with whatever you decide.

*Jaclyn7*, welcome to the group. I'm looking forward to getting to know you.

*Olerica*, looks like you are getting ready to O!

This is the 3rd day I have not visited my EDD!


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
Ok, FINE!

__
https://flic.kr/p/2311683449

It was so implantation bleeding.

Congrats!!!!


----------



## happylemon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
We did. I was monitored to get my HCG level down to under 2 but we still tried that month.

My HCG on Monday was finally 0, so that it good. Just an obnoxious AF.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
*FRF*: CONGRATS!!!!!







:







:







:

And along the same lines.... I went in for a blood test yesterday just to confirm that I am not pregnant so that I can stop progesterone and, well..... it was _positive_.







Totally shocked. I didn't feel implantation like I did with the last two, nor did I have any spotting, but it is probably because I had a better lining built up from the progesterone! I had a temp dip on Sunday, at 12 DPO and lots of cramping on Monday. I thought for sure that my body was trying to let AF come (but in retrospect, it was probably late implantation); I mean with my last two I implanted at 7DPO!!! So the blood test I had yesterday was only a day or two after implantation! The hCG was 6.5 or something - super early. Either that or it is already on its way down. Prayers please!

CONGRATS! I put cool jumping things up last time and the server ate it, but the sentiment is there


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 









Congrats *Fox* and *Chesa*

So back to me







Did you all TTC before AF seemed normal again? I am getting nervous, We were going to TTC this month, but I am still spotting and I just don't want to risk another m/c.

Nope, wasn't worth risking another miscarriage to me. I should get my second AF next week and then we are good to go.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Thanks for the links. After reading them, it just sounds like more endo symptoms, which is, sadly, comforting because at least I'm already pretty sure I have that. I'll see if anyone can take me to get an annual (I haven't had an exam since my 6 week with Lilly, who is 16 months now, since my OB banned me from their clinic) down at Planned Parenthood (only place that will take my insurance) and watch Lilly while I'm in there, although I have real trouble doing things like that alone and they don't let people take anyone back anymore, even for psych disabilities like mine. Problem is that I could be post-O before I can find anyone and I don't want to disrupt things. *sigh* Well, I'll see if it happens again and if it does, I'll call my best friend.

I hope you can find a good healthcare provider soon.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
Did you all TTC before AF seemed normal again?

I am still waiting for my first ppaf. My (natural) miscarriage started January 2th and ended January 11th. I was planning on waiting for one for cycle, but then I got anxious to start again.









I know that if you have a d&c it is recommended to wait two cycles. If you have a natural miscarriage the advice is mixed.


----------



## Olerica

I had the weirdest experience this morning. I was making up my smoothie (as normal) and suddenly I was so nauseous. I mean I had to hold onto the sink and swallow HARD for a few moments. The nausea lessened for a moment and then returned hard and fast and had me running for the toilet. I didn't actually GET sick, but it took a few minutes before I felt right again.

If it were later in my cycle... like if I'd O'd already, I'd be excited... but I'm not there yet. Any thoughts?
I should also note that I NEVER get nauseous. The last time I vomited was 10 years ago.


----------



## apmama2myboo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
I had the weirdest experience this morning. I was making up my smoothie (as normal) and suddenly I was so nauseous. I mean I had to hold onto the sink and swallow HARD for a few moments. The nausea lessened for a moment and then returned hard and fast and had me running for the toilet. I didn't actually GET sick, but it took a few minutes before I felt right again.

If it were later in my cycle... like if I'd O'd already, I'd be excited... but I'm not there yet. Any thoughts?
I should also note that I NEVER get nauseous. The last time I vomited was 10 years ago.

that's very strange. i knew i was pregnant last time when i was reading my dd a story and she was on my lap and all the sudden i had to vomit, and i had to quickly put her on the floor as i stood up and ran to the bathroom so i didn't do it on her head. LOL. I hope it's a good sign for you and not that you're getting sick from a virus or some other stuff.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
I had the weirdest experience this morning. I was making up my smoothie (as normal) and suddenly I was so nauseous. I mean I had to hold onto the sink and swallow HARD for a few moments. The nausea lessened for a moment and then returned hard and fast and had me running for the toilet. I didn't actually GET sick, but it took a few minutes before I felt right again.

If it were later in my cycle... like if I'd O'd already, I'd be excited... but I'm not there yet. Any thoughts?
I should also note that I NEVER get nauseous. The last time I vomited was 10 years ago.

That is really strange.


----------



## fallriverfox

Thank you all for the love today. I'm so excited, but it's been kind of weird. It was a year ago this week that I lost my baby and what with my extra hormones and all, I'm at sixes and sevens.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
First of all, congratulations to *Fallriverfox* and *ChesapeakeBorn*!!














That's such great news ladies! Can I ask how long you have been trying since TTCA?

We've been trying a year and a half total. I got pregnant last January, lost the baby in March and it took until June to really recover. So it's been a long road for us.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
I had the weirdest experience this morning. I was making up my smoothie (as normal) and suddenly I was so nauseous. I mean I had to hold onto the sink and swallow HARD for a few moments. The nausea lessened for a moment and then returned hard and fast and had me running for the toilet. I didn't actually GET sick, but it took a few minutes before I felt right again.

If it were later in my cycle... like if I'd O'd already, I'd be excited... but I'm not there yet. Any thoughts?
I should also note that I NEVER get nauseous. The last time I vomited was 10 years ago.

I don't know what a rational, levelheaded person would think, but I would be watching for other signs more hopefully.


----------



## boobs4milk

i had a d&c and we had sex two weeks later. we didn't 'officially' start trying again until the following cycle. my dr. recommended waiting at least 3 cycles, but he said that was more for mental healing than anything else.


----------



## skybluepink02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
*heather*

Anyone here have anything to say about the clearblue monitor? I'm thinking of going all out next cycle.

I don't have the Clear Blue, but I have the ovacue. It's not *that* much more and you never have to pee on a strip or buy anything except an occasional extra battery. The Cue II, a stripped down version of ovacue is available too for about the cost of CB and and is perfect for unpredictable cycles. You chart the info yourself instead of having the machine do it.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
I had the weirdest experience this morning. I was making up my smoothie (as normal) and suddenly I was so nauseous. I mean I had to hold onto the sink and swallow HARD for a few moments. The nausea lessened for a moment and then returned hard and fast and had me running for the toilet. I didn't actually GET sick, but it took a few minutes before I felt right again.

If it were later in my cycle... like if I'd O'd already, I'd be excited... but I'm not there yet. Any thoughts?
I should also note that I NEVER get nauseous. The last time I vomited was 10 years ago.

Two things, one there is a stomach virus going around everywhere it seems, BUT secondly I tend to always get nauseus when I ovulate for some reason, I have no idea why.


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
Anyone here have anything to say about the clearblue monitor? I'm thinking of going all out next cycle.

I have one, but I've not used it since my m/c. It just made me frustrated and anxious (because I don't ovulate until around cd20.... and you have to test every day starting with CD8, so I went through those darn sticks so fast. If you already chart, you might know when you are oing. I think that charting has been more helpful than the ClearBlue Monitor. That's my two cents.

*Amy, Foxy, Blissful & APMamatomyboo:* Thanks for the imput. Amy, I'm guessing that you probably have it on the nose. Weird that I've never had that before though. I'd rather Foxy be right, if I'm honest.


----------



## joshs_girl

Chel - i love love love my cbefm. there are two reasons for that...

1. i had a temp shift in my charting, but it never seemed to line up with the rest of my O signs. also, i never got a clear + OPK. the cbefm cleared up both of those issues - showing that i probably O'd a day ahead of my temp rise.

2. you are supposed to get a pretty clear and predictable pattern with the cbefm. lows, a few highs, two peaks, one high, then back to lows. you generally O on the second day of peak. if you don't get that pattern, and even if your chart shows that you are ovulation, you are probably not ovulating very strongly and that's good evidence to take to your HCP and request further testing. a friend of mine charted for six months, had perfect cycle with a clear temp shift, but never got a peak on her monitor. turns out, she was just barely ovulating. so i think it's a really useful diagnostic tool.

also, my last cycle using it, i stopped temping all together. i found i was just absolutely obsessing over every single possible interpretation about my temperatures, but there wasn't much obsessing i could do about the words "high, peak, low." it didn't necessarily reduce my stress levels, but it did calm my obsessing down a fair bit.

Oh, and chesa and fox






























:







:







:







:







:


----------



## momoftworedheads

CHESA and FRF- CONGRATS!!!! Wishing you an H&H 9 months with beautiful babies to snuggle at the end!!!!! I am so happy for you both.








:







:







:

Jen and heatherh- hoping that this is your month. I hope you both don't leave me right away though!







s You are the only ones left that were here when I came in October.

Punk rawk mama-I went to nursing school too and I have a year left. I took a break when our youngest starting having health issues but I am hoping to finish soon. My goal is to open a freestanding birth center. We'll see! Good luck to you and if you need anything, you can PM me.

Welcome to everyone new and I hope you stay as long as you need.....

:group hug!

Great to "see" you Meredyth! Hope you are doing awesome!!!







s

Take care mamas!

love and prayers,
Jen


----------



## Julia Rose

What fantastic news! I'm so happy for you, *frf* and *chesa*!





























:







:


----------



## Julia Rose

*chesa,* I'm curious about the progesterone thing since I'm taking it - why do you need to stop if you're pg?


----------



## xakana

I should be in bed, so no time for personals, but I'd like to deconstruct, if I may...

So, it must have just been cervix bumpage because this time, no bleeding. Although, of all the odd things, I had EWCM (yes, it's 4am and I haven't been to sleep, lol) all day and it's only CD11 (well, now it's CD12) and my earliest O has been on CD18. But hey, extra fertile fluid might do the trick to get me that Sagittarius baby! Just 10 days and I can relax and wait. I have my niece's birthday party this Saturday, then the birthday party for the little boy whose mom hosts the playgroup Lilly goes to (and she's at the end of her pregnancy--this week, there were two pregnant moms there and I'm just so jealous! But hey, jealous is good... jealous isn't _sad_). She started TTC when I wanted to, but neither Lilly nor my body was ready for that (Lilly was 6 months old--I'd had AF for a month, I didn't start Oing until she was 9 months old and I didn't want to risk losing the ability to bf before she'd reached a year), even though I was super ready, emotionally, to be pregnant again. This is two years and a week since I got my BFP for Lilly. I really, really, really am ready, I swear!!!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
Wow, what an action filled day!

First of all, congratulations to *Fallriverfox* and *ChesapeakeBorn*!!














That's such great news ladies! Can I ask how long you have been trying since TTCA?

After my first m/c, we waited one cycle then conceived during the next one. I lost that baby too. So after my last m/c in October, we waited 4 months. This was our first cycle TTC again after the last loss.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Julia Rose* 
*chesa,* I'm curious about the progesterone thing since I'm taking it - why do you need to stop if you're pg?

Oh, no - you don't stop it if you're pregnant! Well, not yet at least (I think around 10-13 weeks). You need to stop it if you are NOT pregnant so that AF will come. That is why I wanted to have the blood test - just to make absolutely sure that I was not pregnant before coming off of the progesterone.

Me today: Absolutely terrified. My bbs aren't as sore as earlier in the week. Trying to stay calm. Anything could happen.


----------



## chel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Jen and heatherh- hoping that this is your month. I hope you both don't leave me right away though!







s You are the only ones left that were here when I came in October.










there are a couple more. But I understand what you're saying. my m/c was in Aug and yeah it seems that everyone else comes and goes.


----------



## fallriverfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Me today: Absolutely terrified. My bbs aren't as sore as earlier in the week. Trying to stay calm. Anything could happen.









s Stay calm, the symptoms come and go.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Me today: Absolutely terrified. My bbs aren't as sore as earlier in the week. Trying to stay calm. Anything could happen.









Symptoms can come and go this early.


----------



## hannybanany

FRF and Chesa







:







: Congratulations!!!


----------



## apmama2myboo

xakana







You seem plenty ready to me







)

I am still sick, but getting better. I think. But then yesterday I fell on the ice getting the mail, so that sucked. And my friend's wife is continuing to P me off. I had mentioned in an email to her that my dd was asking again for a baby sister, and that I was glad that my body was back to normal as far as cycles go so we could ttc again. Her response was to ask me, "aren't you putting pressure on yourself? Do you feel pressured? do you think you're pressured by your dd?" i told her, yes, i do in fact feel pressured because I am going to be 35 this month, and my family history of uterine cancer by my age is not good, and that I need to ttc ASAP. (She knew my family cancer history but i thought i'd give her a chance to back out of her ignorance by mentioning it again in case she forgot). She kept complaining to me about her kids acting out in the store. I told her, be glad you have two kids that act out, because many women can't have any. She wrote back to me, and I have decided I can't write to her anymore, because she told me that my putting pressure on myself to ttc was a "waste of energy." and then proceeded to tell me that she holds back from telling me good things about her kids to "spare me pain" or some crap like that (her kids are 3 1/2 and 1, so not like she has a brand new baby i'm jealous of or anything that makes sense). I continue to email our friend, who dh and i both met before we knew each other, but we've always just kind of put up with his wife because he was a good friend. I can't do it anymore, I just don't have the energy to spare for someone so nasty. anyways that's my rant for the day. still getting over this freakin cold. my dh had to go on zithromax because it turned into an infection for him, so i'm hoping I don't end up down that path since we ttc this month and right now i'm waiting to see if we were successful or not.

Hope you're all healthy and feeling good, and hugs to those of you who have AF in your house


----------



## Julia Rose

*Chesa,* got it about the progesterone. I hope you won't stress too much. I have a friend who had almost no pg symptoms for nine months and now has a very healthy boy.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

*apmama2myboo*


----------



## heatherh

*momoftworedheads* - I'm sure I'll still lurk for awhile. When you get a BFP, you can get outta here with us! That would be fun to coordinate!

*ChesapeakeBorn* -







They're right - symptoms vary a lot. Thinking of you!

*apmama2myboo* - glad you're feeling better, too. And ugg on the friend's wife. Yuck. Yuck. Yuck.







:


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Me today: Absolutely terrified. My bbs aren't as sore as earlier in the week. Trying to stay calm. Anything could happen.

I'm sorry that you are worried today. Keep thinking the best.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
xakana







You seem plenty ready to me







)

I am still sick, but getting better. I think. But then yesterday I fell on the ice getting the mail, so that sucked. And my friend's wife is continuing to P me off. I had mentioned in an email to her that my dd was asking again for a baby sister, and that I was glad that my body was back to normal as far as cycles go so we could ttc again. Her response was to ask me, "aren't you putting pressure on yourself? Do you feel pressured? do you think you're pressured by your dd?" i told her, yes, i do in fact feel pressured because I am going to be 35 this month, and my family history of uterine cancer by my age is not good, and that I need to ttc ASAP. (She knew my family cancer history but i thought i'd give her a chance to back out of her ignorance by mentioning it again in case she forgot). She kept complaining to me about her kids acting out in the store. I told her, be glad you have two kids that act out, because many women can't have any. She wrote back to me, and I have decided I can't write to her anymore, because she told me that my putting pressure on myself to ttc was a "waste of energy." and then proceeded to tell me that she holds back from telling me good things about her kids to "spare me pain" or some crap like that (her kids are 3 1/2 and 1, so not like she has a brand new baby i'm jealous of or anything that makes sense). I continue to email our friend, who dh and i both met before we knew each other, but we've always just kind of put up with his wife because he was a good friend. I can't do it anymore, I just don't have the energy to spare for someone so nasty. anyways that's my rant for the day. still getting over this freakin cold. my dh had to go on zithromax because it turned into an infection for him, so i'm hoping I don't end up down that path since we ttc this month and right now i'm waiting to see if we were successful or not.

Hope you're all healthy and feeling good, and hugs to those of you who have AF in your house

I can see wanting to cut her out of your life. No one needs someone who always makes them feel like crap. I guess if you want to remain friends with him/them, I would talk to her about her attitude towards your conception goal (and that it's none of her business), tell her how you hate it and that it's ruining your friendship. Tell her it's fine to talk about her kids.

Me: Finally a temp rise that seems to justify the other signals! Finally on the 2WW... or rather the 19 day count-down.


----------



## Funny Face

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
Ok, FINE!

__
https://flic.kr/p/2311683449
It was so implantation bleeding.

Yay! Congratulations!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrawkmama27* 
momoftworedheads: I am finishing up my pre-reqs for nursing school. I hope to one day be a CNM, but it is taking forever.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgrands* 
I just finished nursing school in August and started my first job in December. It took me forever too!







I had 2 full years of taking pre-reqs before heading to school. It's worth it though. Good luck!

Hi ladies! I'm in nursing school currently, sandwiched in between you on the road to becoming a nurse. Graduate in December and plan on becoming a CNM eventually too! Nice to meet you two!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
*FRF*:
I went in for a blood test yesterday just to confirm that I am not pregnant so that I can stop progesterone and, well..... it was _positive_.










So happy for you!


----------



## xakana

*apmama*--get well soon! Yeah, I've had to cut friends out of my life for negativity, but there's only one specific negativity that does it--negativity about their kids. I can't be friends with someone who's constantly complaining about their kids and hitting them. I grew up like that, all I can think is how much I want to save their kids from them. And I don't mean complaining about the stuff we all get annoyed on, like "Why can't I get him to stop pulling down all the DVDs from the case!!" lol, but the ones where their kids can't seem to do anything _right_ in their eyes. Or if they do, it's overshadowed by all the 'wrong' they do. I have an obnoxious friend's wife, though who both loves being a mom and loves complaining about it. Drives me NUTS and I wouldn't mind if she'd fade as far as friends, though she's overall a nice person, she has destroyed her husband's life and that's not something I can easily forgive, especially when he's the kind of person who won't ever cut out someone hurting him. But she seriously sat there while I was in labor, whining about her own birth! I had to tell DH to kick her (and my mom, who was doing the same thing) out of the room by pretending to be asleep.

*Chesa*--calm down, hon. Your bbs were probably only sore from the post-O hormones and haven't even been hit by the preg stuff yet. Don't worry, you'll be symptoming out the wazoo before you know it! Quite possibly IN the wazoo. I know a lot of my symptoms were a pain in the wazoo









*Olerica*--







:


----------



## namaste_mom

No Turkey Baby for me. AF just found me


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
No Turkey Baby for me. AF just found me


----------



## barose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
No Turkey Baby for me. AF just found me


----------



## apmama2myboo

thanks you guys, i'm glad i'm not the only one who has a toxic "friend". I can't believe that woman would complain about her own birth while YOU were in labor, that is like the epitome of ego-centric behavior! wow. that takes the cake. lol

namastemom, I am sorry AF showed.


----------



## fallriverfox

namaste_mom,







I'm so sorry


----------



## boobs4milk

hugs, d.







s


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Girls, just came by again to say thank you for all of your support.

Today's bloodwork revealed we are losing this one too. I've already had all the testing. I think I'm done.

You all have been my rock during this whole process and it has meant the world to me. I love you all and I wish you all the best.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Girls, just came by again to say thank you for all of your support.

Today's bloodwork revealed we are losing this one too. I've already had all the testing. I think I'm done.

You all have been my rock during this whole process and it has meant the world to me. I love you all and I wish you all the best.









I am so sorry.


----------



## barose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Girls, just came by again to say thank you for all of your support.

Today's bloodwork revealed we are losing this one too. I've already had all the testing. I think I'm done.

You all have been my rock during this whole process and it has meant the world to me. I love you all and I wish you all the best.

No!! I am so sorry mama.


----------



## heatherh

*namaste_mom*. I'm sorry she found you.









Oh no, *Chesapeake*, I'm so sorry you're going through this again.







Please know we're all thinking about you and wishing you peace.


----------



## Julia Rose

Oh no, Chesa. Oh, I am so sorry.







:


----------



## apmama2myboo

Chesa, i am so very deeply sorry.


----------



## boobs4milk

many hugs, chesa! take your time, come back to us if you need us. thinking of you and yours.


----------



## fallriverfox

Chesa, I'm so sorry.







I wish I could be with you to offer better comfort.


----------



## meredyth0315

Oh Chesa, my heart is broken for you honey. If you need anything at all, just PM me. It's just so unfair. Sending you much love


----------



## Olerica

Chesa, Meredith is right, it's so terribly unfair. We are here if you need us, you can cry on our shoulder any time. Big hugs to you.

Namaste, I'm sorry that AF found you.


----------



## jmo

oh, chesa! I am so so so sorry, mama!







This is so horribly unfair. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## hannybanany

Oh Chesa, I am so sorry


----------



## i0lanthe

namaste_mom I am sorry about AF









Chesa I am so very sorry


----------



## DreamWeaver

I haven't been able to get online since yesterday morning; you have no idea how that feels like when you want to get to this forum and just can't!







:









My girls are pulling on my leg to read them a story so no time for detailed reply, but I wanted to send big, big hugs to *Chesa* and *namaste_mom*!







! I am so sorry and I am now swallowing my tears for how long this path of healing takes for some of us....









Many hugs to others too, *heatherh, apmama,* and all others who need it. Sorry I don't have time to go back and look up the names!

CONGRATULATIONS to *frf*, YAy!!!! Really thrilled for you, and sending good thoughts your way...









Have one more OB interview this morning. I like her as a person, she's a possible. I just cannot get over how much monitoring we need for this next time. Also, since I am 35, the OB also talked about of course how things can go more wrong, and how my chances or miscarriage can be higher, esp when i told her my period seems to be lasting shorter than before...







Well, about 2 weeks more before we start bd'ing... ...

Gotta go now, and will only be back Monday as we're going up to our cabin tomm am to make sure everything's fine there. Thank you for all your welcome's back, I appreciate that!









Love to all, have a good weekend.


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Girls, just came by again to say thank you for all of your support.

Today's bloodwork revealed we are losing this one too. I've already had all the testing. I think I'm done.

You all have been my rock during this whole process and it has meant the world to me. I love you all and I wish you all the best.

I'm so sorry!


----------



## Sioko

Alright, I haven't been here since two weeks ago. I pray everyone is well! Ya'll chat so much it's hard to even think about going back to check what's been up!









Anyone needing a hug, I have a few























How is Labortrials??? I'm still praying for her...









I've been *soooooo busy* this last two weeks with my friend up from TX, she went home today and I tested today for no other reason than I wanted her to be here to support me for the result....

Reverse.
Regular light.
Bigger.

Can you see it ok??? I don't trust my eyes anymore so I'll be testing tonight and again tomorrow.... I don't even have any symptoms that I can identify as NOT paranoia.... *sigh* My chart is nutty, My temps are WONKY, I don't know what's going on and I'm only guessing when I may have ovulated going off other clues....


----------



## Sioko

OMG Chesa, I just saw.... I'm so sorry!







s


----------



## heatherh

*Sioko* - all I see is something about "improved readability"


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
Reverse.
Regular light.
Bigger.

Can you see it ok??? I don't trust my eyes anymore so I'll be testing tonight and again tomorrow.... I don't even have any symptoms that I can identify as NOT paranoia.... *sigh*

Congrats!







:







:


----------



## namaste_mom

Chesa (((HUGS))) girl, I am so sorry. I know that whatever I say will not help you one bit but I know you struggle and I'm so sorry that this happened.


----------



## namaste_mom

Congrats SIOKO :Jumpers:

Everyone - thanks for the hugs; I've been so freakin emotional yesterday and today. I knew I was PMSing. I'm crying at anything. I bumped a person car today and I cried over that. THe person wasn't even in it. No harm done but I was just a total cry baby. I still am, medicating with beer. I'm trying to be Buddhist about this and just tell myself that this month wasn't mean to be but it still hurts, another month...no baby. I've been trying since summer 2006 to have a third living child. Am I just pushing it? Was it never meant to be? THese are questions I know you all can not answer, I can't answer them either. Just a horrible rotten two days I've experienced. I can only hope tomorrow is better.

Hi Dreamweaver, so glad to see you post.


----------



## Olerica

Sioko - Now I'll say congrats! Glad you found us over here... and for your pos!


----------



## heatherh

*namaste_mom* - I really feel you here. We've been trying since April 2006. I have lots of awful questions floating around in my head, too. Just remember you're not alone! Many of us have been there and we can really sympathize.


----------



## i0lanthe

Sioko congratulations!







:







:







:

Why is it that I like dancing brocs but not eating them?


----------



## xakana

*namaste mom*--









*Chesa*--I'm so, so, so sorry hon. That's... unfair and awful and I wish I could tell you how to make it better.


----------



## xakana

*Sioko*--(you needed a separate reply for this):

CONGRATULATIONS!!







:







:














:



































:


----------



## veganmama719

*ChesapeakeBorn*, I am so very, very sorry. It is totally and completely unfair. I wish there was something I could say but I know there is not.

*Namaste*, I am sorry about AF. How very frustrating.

*Sioko*, congratulations to you. Best wishes for a H&H 9 months.

Some days I am scared we waited too long to TTC #3. Certainly the fertility docs seem to think I did. Well, they think I waited to long to do it on my own and want me to "move on" (their words) to IUI or IVF. Personally I don't see how those will help. I just proved that I can get PG. A blighted ovum is more common in "older" women because of egg quality. I don't IUI especially can make my eggs better. IVF maybe because more eggs are harvested and maybe on eof them would be good. But thats a moot point as we can't afford IVF, at least not without impacting the two kids we do have, KWIM?

Anyway, that's my musing for the day. I had another beta today. I am guessing I am down to 15-20. We'll see....


----------



## jaclyn7

I'm sorry I don't feel like I'm doing a good job keeping up.








Chesa - I am so sorry. I don't know what else to say.

Namaste - sorry about Af

Sioko - Congratulations!









Okay, I feel like AF is on the way, but I've felt like that for the last week or so and my cervical fluid is totally different from what it would normally at this point in a regular cycle? The miscarriage date was February 8, so should it be coming soon? I read 4-7 weeks was average, but what has your experience been? Did you find everything out of wack for the first few cycles, when did it return to normal?


----------



## happylemon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Girls, just came by again to say thank you for all of your support.

Today's bloodwork revealed we are losing this one too. I've already had all the testing. I think I'm done.

You all have been my rock during this whole process and it has meant the world to me. I love you all and I wish you all the best.

I am so sorry


----------



## fallriverfox

Sioko! Congratulations!


----------



## happylemon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 

I've been *soooooo busy* this last two weeks with my friend up from TX, she went home today and I tested today for no other reason than I wanted her to be here to support me for the result....

Reverse.
Regular light.
Bigger.

Can you see it ok??? I don't trust my eyes anymore so I'll be testing tonight and again tomorrow.... I don't even have any symptoms that I can identify as NOT paranoia.... *sigh* My chart is nutty, My temps are WONKY, I don't know what's going on and I'm only guessing when I may have ovulated going off other clues....

Congrats!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 

Everyone - thanks for the hugs; I've been so freakin emotional yesterday and today. I knew I was PMSing. I'm crying at anything. I bumped a person car today and I cried over that. THe person wasn't even in it. No harm done but I was just a total cry baby. I still am, medicating with beer. I'm trying to be Buddhist about this and just tell myself that this month wasn't mean to be but it still hurts, another month...no baby. I've been trying since summer 2006 to have a third living child. Am I just pushing it? Was it never meant to be? THese are questions I know you all can not answer, I can't answer them either. Just a horrible rotten two days I've experienced. I can only hope tomorrow is better.


I am so sorry. I wish it was easy to just 'be Buddhist' about all this, but it isn't.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jaclyn7* 

Okay, I feel like AF is on the way, but I've felt like that for the last week or so and my cervical fluid is totally different from what it would normally at this point in a regular cycle? The miscarriage date was February 8, so should it be coming soon? I read 4-7 weeks was average, but what has your experience been? Did you find everything out of wack for the first few cycles, when did it return to normal?

My cycle returned exactly 4 weeks from the start of my m/c. I am still on that first cycle so I can't say much about how long until it all gets back to normal. I am actually really interested to see if ovulation is delayed or even happens at all. I hope things get back to normal for you quickly, good thoughts coming your way.

me: I had my follow up doctor appointment today. I think it has been almost 6 weeks from my m/c now. The appointment went well and the doc gave us the ok to TTC, which is good because we already did! She mentioned that vitamin D might be good to prevent m/c? She said 1500, but did not say a unit, my prenatal has 400 IU. Does anyone know anything about this? How much vitamin D do you take?


----------



## meredyth0315

*Sioko* Congrats mama!!! I emailed with Kimberly very briefly today to let her know I was thinking about her and she's managing. She hasn't been here in a week or so. I know she appreciates the love.

*D* I wish I had answers for you







Just wanted to give you some big hugs.

*Jaclyn* My post m/c cycle was a mess, anovulatory and almost 60 days - and that was at about 7.5 weeks of waiting. The 2nd cycle was better for me at around 40 days. I think what really helped me feel in control was charting & temping. I hate saying it, but I hope the wench shows for you


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
No Turkey Baby for me. AF just found me
















I am so sorry.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Girls, just came by again to say thank you for all of your support.

Today's bloodwork revealed we are losing this one too. I've already had all the testing. I think I'm done.

You all have been my rock during this whole process and it has meant the world to me. I love you all and I wish you all the best.

I am so so sorry.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
Alright, I haven't been here since two weeks ago. I pray everyone is well! Ya'll chat so much it's hard to even think about going back to check what's been up!









Anyone needing a hug, I have a few























How is Labortrials??? I'm still praying for her...









I've been *soooooo busy* this last two weeks with my friend up from TX, she went home today and I tested today for no other reason than I wanted her to be here to support me for the result....

Reverse.
Regular light.
Bigger.

Can you see it ok??? I don't trust my eyes anymore so I'll be testing tonight and again tomorrow.... I don't even have any symptoms that I can identify as NOT paranoia.... *sigh* My chart is nutty, My temps are WONKY, I don't know what's going on and I'm only guessing when I may have ovulated going off other clues....

Congrats!!! I would send cool balloons but the server has been naughty today and keeps eating my posts.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jaclyn7* 
I'm sorry I don't feel like I'm doing a good job keeping up.








Chesa - I am so sorry. I don't know what else to say.

Namaste - sorry about Af

Sioko - Congratulations!









Okay, I feel like AF is on the way, but I've felt like that for the last week or so and my cervical fluid is totally different from what it would normally at this point in a regular cycle? The miscarriage date was February 8, so should it be coming soon? I read 4-7 weeks was average, but what has your experience been? Did you find everything out of wack for the first few cycles, when did it return to normal?

I had my D&C on January 4th, my first AF came on February 12th. I'm waiting for my second one to come next week. I'll post when it does to see if my cycles have gone back to normal.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jaclyn7* 
Okay, I feel like AF is on the way, but I've felt like that for the last week or so and my cervical fluid is totally different from what it would normally at this point in a regular cycle? The miscarriage date was February 8, so should it be coming soon? I read 4-7 weeks was average, but what has your experience been? Did you find everything out of wack for the first few cycles, when did it return to normal?

I am still waiting. My miscarriage started on January 2th and ended on January 11th (no intervention or assistance). I had some symptoms of ovulation on February 8th, but I was not convinced I actually o'd. Since AF never showed up (and negative hpts) I probably never o'd. It has been eight weeks since the end of the bleeding. I have felt like AF would arrive anytime. Even my cervix is changing a lot. My cm is different and all over the place. I just have no idea what is going on.

Hopefully things will be more predictable and regular for you.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
Congrats!

I am so sorry. I wish it was easy to just 'be Buddhist' about all this, but it isn't.









My cycle returned exactly 4 weeks from the start of my m/c. I am still on that first cycle so I can't say much about how long until it all gets back to normal. I am actually really interested to see if ovulation is delayed or even happens at all. I hope things get back to normal for you quickly, good thoughts coming your way.

me: I had my follow up doctor appointment today. I think it has been almost 6 weeks from my m/c now. The appointment went well and the doc gave us the ok to TTC, which is good because we already did! She mentioned that vitamin D might be good to prevent m/c? She said 1500, but did not say a unit, my prenatal has 400 IU. Does anyone know anything about this? How much vitamin D do you take?

My prenatal has 400IU of VitD. I don't take anymore than that. I know I do get some extra in the dairy I consume. I've been taking extra folic acid though even though my prenatal has 1mg.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
My prenatal has 400IU of VitD. I don't take anymore than that. I know I do get some extra in the dairy I consume. I've been taking extra folic acid though even though my prenatal has 1mg.

In addition to my prenatal vitamin I take blue ice cod liver oil. It is one of the best sources of natural vitamin d. Unfortunately I cannot even think right now







, so you will have to goggle it if you want more info.


----------



## heatherh

*veganmama719*

*sarah2881* - When I asked my ND about vitamin D, she said there is plenty in my CLO. I take 4 (2 with breakfast, 2 with lunch) of these a day and DH takes 2. Plus my PNV, of course.


----------



## jmo

Congrats, *Sioko*!!!!!







:





















:























*namaste*, sorry about af.







I know what you mean about trying to be buddhist about it not being your month....it never worked for me either....it's so hard. Enjoy your beer now (while you can!) and feel better soon.


----------



## momoftworedheads

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
No Turkey Baby for me. AF just found me

















Huge huge huge







D! I know how much you wanted a BFP too this month. I wish I could hug you IRL!

CHesa-I am so sorry! Words alone cannot express my feelings... Please take care and







s







s to you.

love and prayers,
Jen


----------



## xakana

UGH... this month needs to be it for me. Everything is all screwy. I am b****y as anything, biting everyone's head off, I have no patience and I am anti-friendly. I actually just told DH to shut up and go to bed because he wouldn't let me read through this thread. I just feel like telling everyone to take a flying leap. I can't figure out why I'm in such a BAD mood!! Dh and my mom commented that I was already acting pregnant (which I found offensive, especially since that's the OPPOSITE of how I was when pregnant--sure, the first couple months I was mellow and sleepy and totally not interested in doing anything, but I was also still deeply depressed from the TTC journey, but for most of it, I was in a constant good mood that swung between good and great... I was one of those happy glowy pregnant women, even when I was in constant pain). But I would like to know why I feel like hiding in a dark corner with loud music and biting anyone who comes near me. I feel PMSy--but it's freaking CD13, so it can't even be O. Maybe it's just being sick making me grumpy. I don't know. I'm going to bed. Maybe I'll wake up on the right side of it tomorrow, because today, I really should have been kept away from people.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
UGH... this month needs to be it for me. Everything is all screwy. I am b****y as anything, biting everyone's head off, I have no patience and I am anti-friendly. I actually just told DH to shut up and go to bed because he wouldn't let me read through this thread. I just feel like telling everyone to take a flying leap. I can't figure out why I'm in such a BAD mood!! Dh and my mom commented that I was already acting pregnant (which I found offensive, especially since that's the OPPOSITE of how I was when pregnant--sure, the first couple months I was mellow and sleepy and totally not interested in doing anything, but I was also still deeply depressed from the TTC journey, but for most of it, I was in a constant good mood that swung between good and great... I was one of those happy glowy pregnant women, even when I was in constant pain). But I would like to know why I feel like hiding in a dark corner with loud music and biting anyone who comes near me. I feel PMSy--but it's freaking CD13, so it can't even be O. Maybe it's just being sick making me grumpy. I don't know. I'm going to bed. Maybe I'll wake up on the right side of it tomorrow, because today, I really should have been kept away from people.









I can really relate to this. I was feeling awful yesterday. I was crying often and just very melancholy. All of this is so unfair, and sometimes it gets to me.


----------



## boobs4milk

congrats sioko!

HUGE







s d. we have been ttc since aug 06 and sometimes i see myself pg and happy, but most of the time, i see myself not ever conceiving again. i'll be 35 this year; bill is 42. we really didn't want to have kids at home into our 60's! and we REALLY wanted to have a close sibling for natalie, but we'll be at at least 3 years old for her. just know that you aren't alone in those feelings!!!

hugs for xak, too!

welcome jaclyn! my post m/c af came 35 days after the d&c and was relatively long, painful and icky. i also got a lovely yeast infection to boot. i hope your is 'better' or maybe not as icky!

heather: thank you for moving me and for doing such an awesome job with the thread!!!








s everyone


----------



## punkrawkmama27

*Chesapeakborn:* I am so very sorry.







I wish there was something I could do for you to help you through this. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## punkrawkmama27

*Namastemama:* I am so sorry about AF









*K-grands, Jen, Moodyred01:* Hi, nice to find other nursing students that understand how long of a road this is. I feel like I am a bit behind. I went to school in the Army and became a certified vet tech, then was going to school to become a veterinarian (AAS), then with having kids, I had to put everything on hold, and found that I really wanted to be a nurse, and midwife. But, I have been going to school pt on and off for almost 10 years now, and get feeling very down when I think about all the schooling I still have left. By reading your posts full of kind words and genuine caring, I can tell you will make excellent nurses!!!









I do have a question. I hope this isnt tmi for anyone, but I have to ask. In June I was diagnosed with a small cyst on one of my ovaries, but the doctor I saw in the ER (I went b/c of severe pain) talked about surgery, so I never went back, and decided to let it heal on its own. I got pregnant in September, and lost the baby in December. Has anyone on here ever had cysts and then miscarried? I ask this because I am o'ing right now. but it is incredibly painful on one side, I am not sure if it is a cyst or if I am just having a painful o. Has anyone had ovarian cysts? Can it cause a m/c? I dont want to go through the surgery.


----------



## punkrawkmama27

#3

Congratulation sioko!!!


----------



## apmama2myboo

sioko, congrats!

blissfullyloving and xakana, the three of us are all in the same ugly, crabby boat! I know exactly what both of you are talking about. I feel the same way, and have all week! It's terrible. I find my temper short and right now my 4yo dd is picking an argument about every.little.thing and I am really trying to pick my battles with her, but it's been a rough week cause i'm still sick with this stupid *(&#*&$ cold and she is feeling better and frustrated that I don't have the energy to play hide and seek for half an hour or take her outside to sled. Last night I felt so frustrated with my health that i actually drank a whole bottle of merlot! too bad i forgot to have cheese with my WHINE......

punkrawkmama, I have only ever had ovarian cysts when I was not pg so I don't know about the m/c factor, but the few times I have had them, I was told that they don't do surgery for them, they just have to rupture on their own (and when it happens it does hurt like hell, and I was told it's the fluid that builds up in them that when it hits your system it's highly acidic and that is what causes the pain, whatever it hurt like a b*tch!), and two of the times i had them i was having paps done and my ob/gyn had told me oh, go ahead and ttc, doesn't matter you have a cyst, you still have two ovaries, and if one has a cyst the other one doesn't so go at it, so i don't know if that answers your question at all, but hth. they suck.


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
UGH... this month needs to be it for me. Everything is all screwy. I am b****y as anything, biting everyone's head off, I have no patience and I am anti-friendly. I actually just told DH to shut up and go to bed because he wouldn't let me read through this thread. I just feel like telling everyone to take a flying leap. I can't figure out why I'm in such a BAD mood!! Dh and my mom commented that I was already acting pregnant (which I found offensive, especially since that's the OPPOSITE of how I was when pregnant--sure, the first couple months I was mellow and sleepy and totally not interested in doing anything, but I was also still deeply depressed from the TTC journey, but for most of it, I was in a constant good mood that swung between good and great... I was one of those happy glowy pregnant women, even when I was in constant pain). But I would like to know why I feel like hiding in a dark corner with loud music and biting anyone who comes near me. I feel PMSy--but it's freaking CD13, so it can't even be O. Maybe it's just being sick making me grumpy. I don't know. I'm going to bed. Maybe I'll wake up on the right side of it tomorrow, because today, I really should have been kept away from people.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
sioko, congrats!

blissfullyloving and xakana, the three of us are all in the same ugly, crabby boat! I know exactly what both of you are talking about. I feel the same way, and have all week! It's terrible. I find my temper short and right now my 4yo dd is picking an argument about every.little.thing and I am really trying to pick my battles with her, but it's been a rough week cause i'm still sick with this stupid *(&#*&$ cold and she is feeling better and frustrated that I don't have the energy to play hide and seek for half an hour or take her outside to sled. Last night I felt so frustrated with my health that i actually drank a whole bottle of merlot! too bad i forgot to have cheese with my WHINE.......


Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 







I can really relate to this. I was feeling awful yesterday. I was crying often and just very melancholy. All of this is so unfair, and sometimes it gets to me.


MAN! I thought it was just me. I've just been pissed OFF. I was attributing it to the crappy weather that we've been having of late. Seriously, it's March 7th and it was -7* when I left my house to come to work this morning. WTH! I also am having a difficult time being touched or teased and forget being nice at work.... ok, maybe I'm being nice, but I SURE don't want to be. I sort of thought that it might be because I ate wheat (and the crappy weather and that it's been insanely busy at work lately)... but who knows.

On a happier note: Looks like I did actually O when I thought, my temps are rising nicely despite the stupid dip that the weather outside did.


----------



## Sioko

*punkrawkmama27* I had an ovarian cyst since before my first pregnancy that they noticed on ultrasound, then with my first surgery they removed it cause they "were in there anyway". I had two healthy pregnancies with it and the doc didn't seem too concerned. In my laymans opinion I don't think it's a common factor in miscarriage. I think it's fine (^_^)


----------



## Olerica

Sarah - I take 400 mg a day of vit D. Usually helps with the winter blues. Course not today, or the last two days.


----------



## veganmama719

In response to the "how long were your post m/c cycles" talk: Did anyone monitor their hcg levels down to under 5 and still wait a long time _after that_ to ovulate or get AF?

I just found out that another one of the (not very many) mamas on the TTC over 40 thread who was also in my DDC is m/cing a blighted ovum. I am very sad for her of course. And it also makes me even more nervous about TTC at 40 (almost 41). It seems like many of us end up with BOs.

Hugs to you all ladies, I hope you are all having the best day you can.


----------



## xakana

BlissfullyLoving, apmama and Olerica--thank you for letting me know I'm not the only crankypants. We didn't get to bed last night until almost 5am because everything DH said made me so mad I went off (it didn't help that I was tired and I tried to tell him over and over to just leave me alone, that I wasn't going to be rational or able to talk anything out because I was too tired and in just a rotten mood, but he kept freaking trying to communicate and asking how he was supposed to communicate when I wasn't in the mood to! argh!) and that means my poor tired toddler got pulled off the boob and left in bed, upset and tired, several times because he wouldn't shut up and let me nurse her to sleep. Apparently, he hadn't heard me ask nicely several times for him to let me read the thread (I can't read when someone's talking--ADHD--that also means I can't read subtitles if someone's talking in English, although I can learn other languages through them, go figure) and the first clue he got that he was interrupting me was when I yelled shut up at him. Not that I cared, I just wanted to sleep. But he was mad at me for sitting down in the hall when I couldn't undo the baby gate (we have it up to keep Lilly out of the cat box) instead of asking for help. Bah.

Sorry about the vent, but I feel better now. Just still. very. tired.

I'm sorry I'm not participating in the post-m/c talk. My cycle returned on the day I expected it if I counted my m/c as AF and I never monitored hormone levels.

*punkrawkmama*--ouch! I hope your pain passes quickly. No experience with cysts that I know of, but I know well one-sided intense pain in the ovarian area. I have it frequently, unfortunately, almost always on my left side. But almost all my unexplained pains happen on the left side of my body. As a kid, they just said I was making it up. As a young adult, they tested me for porphyria (and it came back 'inconclusive' because my porphyrin count was elevated, but just not enough for a diagnosis... which is normal since the porphyrins don't rise outside of an attack if I did have it) and as a TTC adult, I got called on endometriosis by a nurse that was afraid to diagnose anything (since she was just a nurse) but she was the first person to ever even recognize the symptoms... and I have 5 of 5 outside of surgical diagnosis. Both conditions cause terrible pains, unfortunately.

I hope everyone has a better day today. I think I may have figured out why I have been so grouchy (aside from TTC stress), particularly with DH lately.

A couple weeks ago, we rearranged the bed. Before, Lilly was by the wall, I was in the middle and DH was by the door. But I slept half on DH and he'd get scooted to the edge until he nearly fell off, because I'd keep scooting away from Lilly to keep from squishing her, she'd keep scooting after me because she's a heat-seeking booby missile and he'd end up in a balancing act. So we moved so he's by the window, Lilly's in the middle and I'm by the door.

So, now, instead of cuddling him to sleep like I used to, we are all staying in our own space and in a king sized bed, that can feel rather alone. So I think I feel like I'm solitary sleeping or something, from the lack of physical contact at night. Since I'm touched out from nursing most of the time, that was the only time I was really in contact with DH outside of BDing. What's more, now that I'm at the door side of the room, that makes me the first defense, psychologically. It wasn't a conscious thought, but where you sleep in a room with other people used to be set up with the 'protector/defender' on the outside, the door side, with all those being protected on the inside.

Now, that makes sense for us since I AM the one who gets up to check noises because DH doesn't wake for them. But I think it may be stressing me, because I'm waking up feeling more tense than ever before. But I haven't put Lilly on the door side of the room because that feels wrong to me, but the wall side has become too cold. But when she was a newborn, I had no problem with her on the door side, so I don't know what my problem is now, but I do know that we need to fix it. I'm thinking of just sticking Lilly on the door side or putting DH back in his spot and telling him to move his butt if I nearly push him off the bed, back to the wall side. Since I'll be asleep, it won't matter. I don't know... I just think this really has something to do with my grouchiness. I KNOW it does with his depression, because he said he spends quite a bit of time at work just sitting there thinking "I need a hug".







Thanks for letting me ramble.


----------



## chel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
In response to the "how long were your post m/c cycles" talk: Did anyone monitor their hcg levels down to under 5 and still wait a long time _after that_ to ovulate or get AF?

I just found out that another one of the (not very many) mamas on the TTC over 40 thread who was also in my DDC is m/cing a blighted ovum. I am very sad for her of course. And it also makes me even more nervous about TTC at 40 (almost 41). It seems like many of us end up with BOs.

Hugs to you all ladies, I hope you are all having the best day you can.


I feel that BO can just literally hang on forever and take a real long time to completely pass. If I had know all this I would have gone for the D&C. Post back if you find and risk factors for BO. Most of what I read said BO are common and not to be too concerned if you had one. A few mentioned advanced age, though I was 33 with mine.


----------



## apmama2myboo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
So, now, instead of cuddling him to sleep like I used to, we are all staying in our own space and in a king sized bed, that can feel rather alone. So I think I feel like I'm solitary sleeping or something, from the lack of physical contact at night. Since I'm touched out from nursing most of the time, that was the only time I was really in contact with DH outside of BDing. What's more, now that I'm at the door side of the room, that makes me the first defense, psychologically. It wasn't a conscious thought, but where you sleep in a room with other people used to be set up with the 'protector/defender' on the outside, the door side, with all those being protected on the inside.

Now, that makes sense for us since I AM the one who gets up to check noises because DH doesn't wake for them. But I think it may be stressing me, because I'm waking up feeling more tense than ever before. But I haven't put Lilly on the door side of the room because that feels wrong to me, but the wall side has become too cold. But when she was a newborn, I had no problem with her on the door side, so I don't know what my problem is now, but I do know that we need to fix it. I'm thinking of just sticking Lilly on the door side or putting DH back in his spot and telling him to move his butt if I nearly push him off the bed, back to the wall side. Since I'll be asleep, it won't matter. I don't know... I just think this really has something to do with my grouchiness. I KNOW it does with his depression, because he said he spends quite a bit of time at work just sitting there thinking "I need a hug".







Thanks for letting me ramble.

Xakana, i too am 5/5 for endo wihtout the laparoscopy, and i even went on the Lupron depot shot for 6 months before i TTC my dd to get my cycle straightened out, because my periods were like 2 1/2 weeks long, then i'd have maybe, if lucky, ten days of no period, then it would come back again. it was hell. even when they tried to put me on the pill, i had the bleeding. my body has its own hellish plan. lol. so i kwym about that, and my left side is always screwy also so don't feel bad. all the ovarian cysts i've had have been on that side.

and you and I are totally opposite on the door thing! I'm claustrophobic, so i *have* to be on the side of the bed that is closest to the door, or i freak out. Then i think (paranoid i know) that if there's a fire, I want to be able to grab dd and get out of the house first. to do that, i have to be closest to the door







so i don't think about being the first line of defense, i think of being the first to grab the kiddo and out the door









hope you can get some sleep soon. i was up half the night coughing so you're in good tired company here


----------



## Julia Rose

I went to see the RE today for a second, post-testing appointment. I had an HSG which was normal, and 2nd day bloodwork, which was normal, but she said my FSH number, though within the normal range, was higher than is optimal. It was 13.5, and she says under 10 is best. A higher number means that you have fewer eggs to work with. Well, that would make sense, since I lost an ovary to a ruptured ectopic last year and am 42 going on 43. She wanted to prescribe Clomid, but she wants me to wean before taking it. I mentioned that Hale says it's okay, but she noted that it's one of those drugs that will never be tested for their effect on nurslings because of the risk of lawsuits. She looked it up on PubMed, which said the risks are unknown. But she said that bodybuilders use it to get ripped muscles; it is a hormone agonist, and she wouldn't use it herself if she were nursing a two-year-old boy. So I'm back to the drawing board. I don't know if I can wean before the end of the semester. I am highly stressed-out this semester and I don't know if I can take on one more difficult task. DS nurses about 4 times in a 24-hour period, but he cherishes those times. To be honest, I would like to wean. I am really hating nursing these days. But how do you do it?


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
I hope everyone has a better day today. I think I may have figured out why I have been so grouchy (aside from TTC stress), particularly with DH lately.
....
So, now, instead of cuddling him to sleep like I used to, we are all staying in our own space and in a king sized bed, that can feel rather alone.
....
I don't know... I just think this really has something to do with my grouchiness. I KNOW it does with his depression, because he said he spends quite a bit of time at work just sitting there thinking "I need a hug".







Thanks for letting me ramble.

Sounds like you and your dear man need some time to connect and snuggle. Can DD be picked up for a day with grandma so that you and your hubby can laze in bed with the paper and coffee or some other beverage, watch TV and snuggle? That's what I might do... granted I have no children to pass off, but it would definately be something that DH and I would do when he used to travel all of the time.








to you and your DH.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrawkmama27* 
*Namastemama:* I am so sorry about AF









*K-grands, Jen, Moodyred01:* Hi, nice to find other nursing students that understand how long of a road this is. I feel like I am a bit behind. I went to school in the Army and became a certified vet tech, then was going to school to become a veterinarian (AAS), then with having kids, I had to put everything on hold, and found that I really wanted to be a nurse, and midwife. But, I have been going to school pt on and off for almost 10 years now, and get feeling very down when I think about all the schooling I still have left. By reading your posts full of kind words and genuine caring, I can tell you will make excellent nurses!!!









I do have a question. I hope this isnt tmi for anyone, but I have to ask. In June I was diagnosed with a small cyst on one of my ovaries, but the doctor I saw in the ER (I went b/c of severe pain) talked about surgery, so I never went back, and decided to let it heal on its own. I got pregnant in September, and lost the baby in December. Has anyone on here ever had cysts and then miscarried? I ask this because I am o'ing right now. but it is incredibly painful on one side, I am not sure if it is a cyst or if I am just having a painful o. Has anyone had ovarian cysts? Can it cause a m/c? I dont want to go through the surgery.

I had an ovarian cyst diagnosed at a 7 week ultrasound. I lost the baby. I have no idea if the cyst had anything to do with it.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
and you and I are totally opposite on the door thing! I'm claustrophobic, so i *have* to be on the side of the bed that is closest to the door, or i freak out....
hope you can get some sleep soon. i was up half the night coughing so you're in good tired company here









We really are opposites, because I'm agoraphobic!! I used to think it was claustrophobia, but I love being in tents and things and I realized that I was mistaking crowding as 'closed in' and didn't realize that crowding was a part of agoraphobia. As for sleep--I'm getting enough, it's just I wake up sore and tense, so it's clearly poor quality.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
Sounds like you and your dear man need some time to connect and snuggle. Can DD be picked up for a day with grandma so that you and your hubby can laze in bed with the paper and coffee or some other beverage, watch TV and snuggle?

No. First, there's no one I trust to watch my daughter. I mean, I had my mom watch her in the car while she was napping so we didn't have to wake her up while we ran into a store the other day (I'd never trust my mother to actually babysit her in any other situation), but that's different from taking a nursling baby from her mom for an entire day. She's only 16 months--she nurses 8-12 times a day, she can't be separated from me and I'd just resent DH tremendously if she was and be sick with worry. Plus, we don't believe in babysitters. The problem is that it takes him an hour to drive to work and back (traffic--it should only take a half hour and on good days it does, but with the rotten weather, it's slowed traffic down and he drives under the speed limit anyway) so he's gone for 11 hours a day.

I have no problem finding time to spend with him, but we're both ADHD--laying around in bed is only for sleeping. We can't stand sitting still and we don't have a couch to snuggle on or anything anymore and I'm touched out so much anyway... if he could keep his hands off my breasts, I might not hide from physical contact while he's awake, but he can't seem to remember that they're sore more than half the time (maybe I should invest in a spiked bra) and I'm sick of everyone groping me all the time. When he's home, we have to run all over town doing errands, because I cannot and never will be able to drive, so I have to do it when he's there. So it cuts in on what little time we have together, though we're still together, we're not in physical contact.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Julia Rose* 
To be honest, I would like to wean. I am really hating nursing these days. But how do you do it?









Slowly. The recommendation is one nursing session is replaced a week. It's important to replace it with physical contact and attention, so that that isn't lost, to keep it gentle. If your ds is verbal, try discussing it with him. But be warned that if he's pre-verbal, attempts at weaning can come with a retaliation of increased nursing frequency as the child becomes desperate not to lose the relationship--which is why the physical contact and attention and distraction is important. If he's older, you can suggest a 'weaning party' to help him along, to celebrate him becoming a big boy.


----------



## chel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
We really are opposites, because I'm agoraphobic!! I used to think it was claustrophobia, but I love being in tents and things and I realized that I was mistaking crowding as 'closed in' and didn't realize that crowding was a part of agoraphobia. As for sleep--I'm getting enough, it's just I wake up sore and tense, so it's clearly poor quality.









:

we co-sleep, and yeah, I can't deal with being crowded. If I'm in the middle I have both Dh and dd trying to cuddle me, which is just too much for me to handle mentally, plus they are so hot I'm too uncomfortable. dd sleeps in the middle, so while she's all squished up to me, I still have a free side. Dh and I do our major cuddling on the sofa.


----------



## i0lanthe

Xak I would definitely rearrange the bed, somehow, to get the contact back (IME I think it does a lot subconsciously and it's like "for free" because we're already using that time to sleep.) I am one to talk though, mostly co-sleeping with the kids in their own beds. Heh. I was getting everyone sorted back into a "parents sleep together and, like, ttc sometimes" scheme and then flu hit etc.

Julia Rose - some good advice already. I weaned DD slowly to ttc last time and it helped that I was still back-carrying her in a mei tai or a wrap pretty often and she could catch up on some of the contact that way... it was also a way to settle her down for a nap without nursing. The ones at night were hardest for me to eliminate (middle of the night, and finally, bedtime) and the last one was because I was so miserable from me having a stomach bug and me being dehydrated (comfort nursing when there's nothing there = unfun) and I just curled up like a hedgehog in her bed and let her figure out that you couldn't _pay_ me to come out.


----------



## punkrawkmama27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
Xakana, i too am 5/5 for endo wihtout the laparoscopy, and i even went on the Lupron depot shot for 6 months before i TTC my dd to get my cycle straightened out, because my periods were like 2 1/2 weeks long, then i'd have maybe, if lucky, ten days of no period, then it would come back again. it was hell. even when they tried to put me on the pill, i had the bleeding. my body has its own hellish plan. lol. so i kwym about that, and my left side is always screwy also so don't feel bad. all the ovarian cysts i've had have been on that side.

and you and I are totally opposite on the door thing! I'm claustrophobic, so i *have* to be on the side of the bed that is closest to the door, or i freak out. Then i think (paranoid i know) that if there's a fire, I want to be able to grab dd and get out of the house first. to do that, i have to be closest to the door







so i don't think about being the first line of defense, i think of being the first to grab the kiddo and out the door









hope you can get some sleep soon. i was up half the night coughing so you're in good tired company here










When i was a teenager I used to get these terrible periods. I actually had to go to the school nurse and lay down a couple times. When they would come on at home, I would get hot flashes and would have to lie down on the cool floor in the bathroom naked to get comfortable ( I still get teased by family for that) But they were just awful. I used to tell my mom and grandma that I couldnt go through it anymore, and I was just going to have everything removed, because I didnt want kids. When I was in the Army I was stationed at a training hospital. My periods were still terrible, sometimes I would have to go on sick call for them. Then I saw an ob there (who was in training) and she did a cloposcopy, a biopsy and other painful procedures. My results were that I had endometriosis so bad, that I would never be able to get pregnant. Ha, did I prove her wrong!!! I havent had a period that bad since having kids, until this last one after the m/c. It was horrible, I just wanted to lay in bed for 5 days. I dont think I can handle another period like that again.


----------



## punkrawkmama27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 

No. First, there's no one I trust to watch my daughter. I mean, I had my mom watch her in the car while she was napping so we didn't have to wake her up while we ran into a store the other day (I'd never trust my mother to actually babysit her in any other situation), but that's different from taking a nursling baby from her mom for an entire day. She's only 16 months--she nurses 8-12 times a day, she can't be separated from me and I'd just resent DH tremendously if she was and be sick with worry. Plus, we don't believe in babysitters. The problem is that it takes him an hour to drive to work and back (traffic--it should only take a half hour and on good days it does, but with the rotten weather, it's slowed traffic down and he drives under the speed limit anyway) so he's gone for 11 hours a day.

.

I am the same way! We don't really do babysitters either. The other night I had my parents watch the kids so dh and I could go to a concert, but that was the first time we had gone out in like 6 months. We just dont trust anyone else to watch the kids, and we dont like to be away from them. Oh and that is usually dh hours for work. Actually today he is working all day, until tomorrow. It is so hard to find time when they work so much isnt it?


----------



## namaste_mom

*heather* (((HUGS))) thanks

*jmo* - thinking about acquiring the ingredients for margueritas soon...

*Red Jen* - we will be here together; don't you have an RE appt soon?

*Booby Jen* - I'm a year older than you and feel like my conceiving days are short. thanks for the love. My ds is 3 now; he would be 4 years older if we conceived next month. I'm starting to think that maybe because there will already be 4 years between him and this hypothetical sibling, that it doesn't really matter how much time is between them.

Alright, cutting this short to get some other work done....


----------



## heatherh

Hi guys!

mmmmm margaritas.








: do do do do doooooo


----------



## Olerica

Xak: I'm sorry, it wasn't my intent to cause you additional irritation.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrawkmama27* 
When i was a teenager I used to get these terrible periods. I actually had to go to the school nurse and lay down a couple times. When they would come on at home, I would get hot flashes and would have to lie down on the cool floor in the bathroom naked to get comfortable ( I still get teased by family for that) But they were just awful. I used to tell my mom and grandma that I couldnt go through it anymore, and I was just going to have everything removed, because I didnt want kids. When I was in the Army I was stationed at a training hospital. My periods were still terrible, sometimes I would have to go on sick call for them. Then I saw an ob there (who was in training) and she did a cloposcopy, a biopsy and other painful procedures. My results were that I had endometriosis so bad, that I would never be able to get pregnant. Ha, did I prove her wrong!!! I havent had a period that bad since having kids, until this last one after the m/c. It was horrible, I just wanted to lay in bed for 5 days. I dont think I can handle another period like that again.

I am the same way! We don't really do babysitters either. The other night I had my parents watch the kids so dh and I could go to a concert, but that was the first time we had gone out in like 6 months. We just dont trust anyone else to watch the kids, and we dont like to be away from them. Oh and that is usually dh hours for work. Actually today he is working all day, until tomorrow. It is so hard to find time when they work so much isnt it?

My that sounds familiar--except that I had a standing drs excuse not to go to school for 1-2 days every month because my cramps were so excruciating (I found out that they were basically the same as active labor contractions, though I didn't get it confirmed until I was there... and I don't know if it was the preparation from the cramps, but somehow, contractions just didn't seem that bad). Depo provera cleared up my symptoms for two years... but then it took me 18 months to conceive after taking it. I haven't had really awful periods until this month since I went on it in 2002 (off in 2004). Then being pregnant meant another 15 months of no periods (10 pregnant, 5 postpartum--since the postpartum bleeding didn't really hurt, since I was on so many painkillers for the cesarean... both OTC by the by) meant more time without symptoms.

Yeah, people think we're weird for always wanting everything to be a family thing, but we love being together and none of us like being separated. DH is just as happy to have Lilly snuggling me while I'm snuggling him and so am I. We have no desire to have time 'just the two of us' (except BDing, of course and she doesn't mind giving us that time--especially if we do it while she's napping, lol) and when we went to a concert after she was born--well, everyone called her "The KoRn baby" because of her onesie and came over to take pictures of the 10 month old rocking out, lol. She slept through half of KoRn's set, poor kid, but she woke up for her favorite song and set the audience around us nuts because of how cute she was dancing, lol.

*Olerica*--no, hon, you're fine!! Not irritating at all, please don't think that.







I was just explaining why that wouldn't work for us. Lots of parents NEED that special time just the two of them, but that's just not how our family dynamic works, kwim? And all couples need time to connect, it's very important. We just have no problem getting it with Lilly there--it's just a matter of finding the time! Believe me, I've thought about and considered the option you presented, which is, as I said, a must for most couples. We're just one of the weirdo sets who includes our kids in everything (except the obvious, lol).


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

*punkrawkmama* Sorry about the painful cysts.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrawkmama27* 
I am the same way! We don't really do babysitters either. The other night I had my parents watch the kids so dh and I could go to a concert, but that was the first time we had gone out in like 6 months. We just dont trust anyone else to watch the kids, and we dont like to be away from them. Oh and that is usually dh hours for work. Actually today he is working all day, until tomorrow. It is so hard to find time when they work so much isnt it?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Yeah, people think we're weird for always wanting everything to be a family thing, but we love being together and none of us like being separated. DH is just as happy to have Lilly snuggling me while I'm snuggling him and so am I. We have no desire to have time 'just the two of us' (except BDing, of course and she doesn't mind giving us that time--especially if we do it while she's napping, lol) and when we went to a concert after she was born--well, everyone called her "The KoRn baby" because of her onesie and came over to take pictures of the 10 month old rocking out, lol. She slept through half of KoRn's set, poor kid, but she woke up for her favorite song and set the audience around us nuts because of how cute she was dancing, lol.

*Olerica*--no, hon, you're fine!! Not irritating at all, please don't think that.







I was just explaining why that wouldn't work for us. Lots of parents NEED that special time just the two of them, but that's just not how our family dynamic works, kwim? And all couples need time to connect, it's very important. We just have no problem getting it with Lilly there--it's just a matter of finding the time! Believe me, I've thought about and considered the option you presented, which is, as I said, a must for most couples. We're just one of the weirdo sets who includes our kids in everything (except the obvious, lol).

We are the same way! We never needed time away from him to connect or reconnect. We did not leave DS until he was a few months over two. I was nervous all night. We went out twice until he was 3. We have been out probably four times since then (he is almost four). He actually asks us if he can stay home now.







He does not think errands are very fun.


----------



## boobs4milk

heather- you baaaaaad girl!

xak- hugs! the family bed is sometimes an uninviting place, especially when the littles member takes up the most room!

julia- we've just completely weaned. she has asked (read: demanded) about ninny a couple of times and i just snuggle with her, read her a book, or otherwise distract her. she was only nursing at her noon nap, as we had already night weaned during the pg with zoe. dr. jay has some good tips here








s to veganmama, apmama, punkrawkmama and anyone else who needs 'em.

jen-thinking of you! hugs!

d-i am right there with you on the whole age difference thing. bill's boys are 17 mos apart and i would have loved for natalie to have a close sibling like that. but who am i kidding? i wasn't even nursing and my others have a 3 yr age gap! hugs, hugs, hugs. i never dreamed that ttc would come down to number crunching!!!

it is







: here today...and frankly, i am sick of it. bring on spring!!!!







:

and fyi for anyone stalking my chart: i am not temping now that ff has given me crosshairs. it serves no purpose other than to make me over analyze, so i am just not going to temp. after o. i just LOL @ ff for giving me the broken crosshairs, even with the + opk. yea, that's exactly what i feel like: broken crosshairs! BLECK!

have a great weekend, all!


----------



## kgrands

Hey everyone,
Just popping in to say hey!









My cycle has been wacky but what else is new.

Had my first acupuncture appointment last week. Went well - she said that she thinks my digestive system is not working properly so my body isn't getting the nourishment that it needs. So we're going to work on that. I can't help but feel a little skeptical but I'm willing to try it.

Hope everyone is doing well. It's raining like crazy here in NYC - can't wait for spring either!


----------



## heatherh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
heather- you baaaaaad girl!

Wha'? I'm just *thinking* about margaritas!







Why did FF only give you dotted crosshairs? Seems pretty freaking obvious to me with that temp dip!


----------



## Olerica

Xak - Glad to hear that I did not irritate further.







Sometimes it's difficult to 'hear' how suggestions might land. Glad to know you thought about it.

Heather - When you suggested margaritas I nearly drooled... and then I thought thought better of it. Slushy alcoholic drinks sound really good today.

Kgrands - Yeah, your cycle is a bit weird. Do you think you od?

BoobieJen - Darn it. I am such a chart stalker, but I can understand the not charting. I may give it up next cycle, but certainly not this one.

JuliaRose - Good luck with the weaning, or whatever you will do.

Me: Just haning out with DH. I'm a bit emotional and mood-swingy. My hubby says that I'm either PMSing or pregnant, but I (personnally) think that it is too early for both. He's sort of an expert on pregnant women. His mother had 8 (he's the oldest) and each of his sisters have 4, so parts of me think he knows what he's talking about... but it would be entirely too early for either scenario, wouldn't it?

Anyway, 14 days till I test (3/23). FF says I can test on 3/21, but I want to wait as long as possible. I could wait longer.... but it's a good thing to hold out, right?


----------



## Julia Rose

*boobjen,* wow! Your DD only nurses down for a nap? How do you put her to bed at night? Ronan is 26 months and nurses at night (though I always have story-telling as the last item before sleep so he doesn't fall asleep on the breast) and in the morning starting about 5 AM, and he'll do it during the day if he can. He often asks. I think I need to get out of the house around naptime and have him in the stroller so he falls asleep and wakes up far from bed. Means I have to be more creative/ambitious . . .


----------



## heatherh

Hey, I just want to say for the record that I was not the one to bring up margaritas! That's all namaste_mom's fault!


----------



## xakana

Just wanted to thank everyone for the friendly ear. We moved around in the bed and Lilly's on the door side now and it worked fine last night. I certainly didn't feel crabby and anti-cuddles today, so I think it's a bonus. Still not feeling like BDing, but I'm still crampy off and on. But I go from being crampy to wanting to BD... ugh, it's not a fun rollercoaster. Sorry no personals, but I didn't know about daylight savings being tonight until just ten minutes ago, I need to go to bed, my niece's ninth birthday is today and her party is in 8 1/2 hours!! But we got Super Smash Bros Brawl and we'd been up playing it--tons of fun, but an hour in line in freaking freezing weather with a toddler, not so great. Not as bad as it sounds, either, though.


----------



## Lindsey608

Do you ladies have room for one more?









DH and I are TTC #2 after a m/c in January. It's been a crazy & long few months as we just moved back to the U.S. from Germany in the midst of all this, but things are finally settling back down. I just got the news my HCG is FINALLY back to zero last week. I'm pretty sure I've had my first AF too. I never really stopped bleeding after the m/c.. just spotted for 5 weeks then skipped a day before AF-like bleeding started up again. I think the loooooong weeks of spotting were just because my HCG was taking it's sweet time getting back to zero.

Anyway, now I'm just waiting to see what my body's up to this cycle. It feels like ovulation is coming but we'll see!


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lindsey608* 
Do you ladies have room for one more?









DH and I are TTC #2 after a m/c in January. It's been a crazy & long few months as we just moved back to the U.S. from Germany in the midst of all this, but things are finally settling back down. I just got the news my HCG is FINALLY back to zero last week. I'm pretty sure I've had my first AF too. I never really stopped bleeding after the m/c.. just spotted for 5 weeks then skipped a day before AF-like bleeding started up again. I think the loooooong weeks of spotting were just because my HCG was taking it's sweet time getting back to zero.

Anyway, now I'm just waiting to see what my body's up to this cycle. It feels like ovulation is coming but we'll see!

Sorry you have to be here but Welcome!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

*Lindsey608*







I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## boobs4milk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
Hey, I just want to say for the record that I was not the one to bring up margaritas! That's all namaste_mom's fault!

it's ok heather!!!! i was teasing!!!







:


----------



## xakana

*Lindsey*--







I'm sorry that you need to be here, but happy you found us. I hope your journey to conceive again is short and sweet!


----------



## i0lanthe

*Lindsey608* welcome, I'm sorry for your loss.

Not much to report here. I'm supposed to be cleaning house for a party on Saturday (what was I thinking? ok, it will be fun and stuff... but what was I thinking?







) but instead I'm on the computer. Still in the 2WW.


----------



## Lindsey608

Thank you ladies for the welcome


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

I _think_ that I am finally ovulating!







:







:



































:


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
I _think_ that I am finally ovulating!







:







:



































:

Good luck! Drop that egg!! Woooo!!


----------



## kgrands

*Lindsay* - Welcome! You've found a great group of ladies.

*Blissful* - Awesome about the Oing!!









*Boobs4Milk* - I can understand not temping. I had to stop for a couple of months - it was making me really anxious! I don't get why FF didn't give you solid crosshairs!!







:

*Olerica* - How many DPO are you? You've got some serious willpower to wait to test!

FF thinks that I O'd on CD18 - I'm not sure. I'll guess we'll see.


----------



## heatherh

Welcome, *Lindsey608*! I added you to the front page.

OK, *namaste_mom* - are you getting those margaritas? boobs4milk and are obviously craving them so we're going to have to live vicariously through you! lol!

*i0lanthe* - Yeah, what were you thinking? I always volunteer to host parties then get stuck up all night finishing all the cleaning and prep. You'd think I'd learn.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
I _think_ that I am finally ovulating!







:







:



































:

Woohoo!!!!!








: *i0lanthe*


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
I _think_ that I am finally ovulating!







:







:



































:

Good news!


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lindsey608* 
Do you ladies have room for one more?









Absolutely. Sorry that you have to be here, but it's an ok place to be if you have to.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgrands* 
*Olerica* - How many DPO are you? You've got some serious willpower to wait to test!

FF thinks that I O'd on CD18 - I'm not sure. I'll guess we'll see.

I hope you did! Hope you caught it too!

I'm only 4 dpo, so I'm not waiting so long. Who knows if I'll cave or not, but at least I have a plan.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
I _think_ that I am finally ovulating!







:







:



































:

YEA!!!


----------



## Sioko

*BlissfullyLoving* w00t!! O O O O O O O!!!!!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Good luck! Drop that egg!! Woooo!!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgrands* 
*Blissful* - Awesome about the Oing!!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
Woohoo!!!!!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
Good news!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
YEA!!!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
*BlissfullyLoving* w00t!! O O O O O O O!!!!!









Thanks everyone!


----------



## Lindsey608

Haha.. check out my chart. Anyone else think maybe I O'd yesterday?









(Dont mind the open circle, DD let me sleep in half an hour!)


----------



## boobs4milk

julia- we night weaned when i was pg. we used dr. jay' method, only we went VERY slowly, only adding time to the not-nursing when she was ready. it took about 3-4 weeks, but she only cried once. to go to sleep, we do our night time routine, get into bed and read ourselves to sleep. she just goes down with us. it took over 2 years to get to this point, and for the first 9 months, she NEVER slept more than 3 hours stretches. it was horrible! good luck!

lindsey- welcome! i hope your stay here is short, but sweet.

blissfully- woot woot! i wish you luck!

me- i have no idea what ff is thinking. oh, well...








s everyone!

jen


----------



## apmama2myboo

so. yesterday i was at cd 20, and AF isn't due til day 25 or 26. I noticed when i checked cm that there was one teensy tiny (and i mean very small) bit of brown tissue was mixed in it, and nothing else all day, no spotting all day, no cramps and no telltale migraine that comes the week before AF, so now i don't know what to think. Maybe it is too early to expect my body to be straightened out, but I really thought it finally was. I don't know. now i'm annoyed. I've been super crabby the whole last week, which isn't right for me to be that way 2 weeks before AF is due. i don't know what my issue is. I'm just glad I have a studio night ahead of me so I can release some stress that way.

welcome back, dreamweaver, and congrats to all of you with the BFPs! i'm jealous!


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lindsey608* 
Haha.. check out my chart. Anyone else think maybe I O'd yesterday?









(Dont mind the open circle, DD let me sleep in half an hour!)

Hmmm... I just don't know. It's really not much of a jump, you know?







Hope you caught it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
julia- we night weaned when i was pg. we used dr. jay' method, only we went VERY slowly, only adding time to the not-nursing when she was ready. it took about 3-4 weeks, but she only cried once. to go to sleep, we do our night time routine, get into bed and read ourselves to sleep. she just goes down with us. it took over 2 years to get to this point, and for the first 9 months, she NEVER slept more than 3 hours stretches. it was horrible! good luck!

lindsey- welcome! i hope your stay here is short, but sweet.

blissfully- woot woot! i wish you luck!

me- i have no idea what ff is thinking. oh, well...








s everyone!

jen

I think it looks like you o'd too.

Me: I'm crabby. I don't know if I'll be able to hide it today, and should probably take my computer home and work from there. I feel sorta sick. DH says I went through this last time prior to testing... he's convinced I'm pregnant. I just tell him to shut up, and that he's not going anywhere near my boobs. Maybe he's right, but it seems WAY too early to know anything. I'm only 5 dpo for goodness sake.







: Ok. I seriously need a nap.


----------



## namaste_mom

Heather and Booby Jen - Nope, I didn't get the margueritas. Blah. I live in a state where you have to go to a special store to get hard liquor. I don't have time to visit that store. If I do have time, I usually have my kids with me and I'm not going to drag them into that kind of store. I guess I may have to send DH on a special errand.

Hi Katie, I hope your acupuncurist gave you some suggestions on what kind of nourishment you body needs.

Red Jen - question regarding MTHFR, I take the 4 folic acid pills a day and just started the baby aspirin. Are you supposed to take the baby aspirin throughout pregnancy also?

Welcome Lindsey608

Blissfully LOving - yeah for ovulating!!

Me - not much going on. I squeezed into a size 10 this morning to make myself feel better. Still hating my baby weight...I guess beer doesn't help this out.


----------



## happylemon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lindsey608* 
Do you ladies have room for one more?









DH and I are TTC #2 after a m/c in January. It's been a crazy & long few months as we just moved back to the U.S. from Germany in the midst of all this, but things are finally settling back down. I just got the news my HCG is FINALLY back to zero last week. I'm pretty sure I've had my first AF too. I never really stopped bleeding after the m/c.. just spotted for 5 weeks then skipped a day before AF-like bleeding started up again. I think the loooooong weeks of spotting were just because my HCG was taking it's sweet time getting back to zero.

Anyway, now I'm just waiting to see what my body's up to this cycle. It feels like ovulation is coming but we'll see!

Sounds like we are in a similar spot. My HCG went down really slow too and now I am on our fist cycle. Sorry for your loss, but I am glad you came here.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lindsey608* 
Haha.. check out my chart. Anyone else think maybe I O'd yesterday?









(Dont mind the open circle, DD let me sleep in half an hour!)

Looks pretty good to me!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 

Me: I'm crabby. I don't know if I'll be able to hide it today, and should probably take my computer home and work from there. I feel sorta sick. DH says I went through this last time prior to testing... he's convinced I'm pregnant. I just tell him to shut up, and that he's not going anywhere near my boobs. Maybe he's right, but it seems WAY too early to know anything. I'm only 5 dpo for goodness sake.







: Ok. I seriously need a nap.

Well, it is a bit early, but here is hoping







:







I hope you feel better soon though. I have had such strange mood swings since I M/Ced. It is so frustrating.

me: Waiting for a temp rise.


----------



## happylemon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
I _think_ that I am finally ovulating!







:







:



































:

Yea!! Oing is good!


----------



## momoftworedheads

Quote:

Red Jen - question regarding MTHFR, I take the 4 folic acid pills a day and just started the baby aspirin. Are you supposed to take the baby aspirin throughout pregnancy also?

Me - not much going on. I squeezed into a size 10 this morning to make myself feel better. Still hating my baby weight...I guess beer doesn't help this out.
D- Unless you have a homocysteine issues related to MTHFR, you do not need baby aspirin. You just need more folic acid, B6 and B12. ALso, you can do garlic for blood thinning purposes. You would need 4 cloves. I am going to do garlic over lovenox if/when I get a BFP. I take 4 mg of folic acid a day. I take mega folinic.

Sorry you did not get your Margarita! We have the same set up here whith having to run to the liquor store for things like that!

Jen (b4m) Hope you are having a good day!

Welcome to all who are new. Stay here as long as you need! Take care!








to anyone who is BDing!

love and hugs,
jen


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
Me: I'm crabby. I don't know if I'll be able to hide it today, and should probably take my computer home and work from there. I feel sorta sick. DH says I went through this last time prior to testing... he's convinced I'm pregnant. I just tell him to shut up, and that he's not going anywhere near my boobs. Maybe he's right, but it seems WAY too early to know anything. I'm only 5 dpo for goodness sake.







: Ok. I seriously need a nap.
















:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
Me - not much going on. I squeezed into a size 10 this morning to make myself feel better. Still hating my baby weight...I guess beer doesn't help this out.











*Me*: I definitely think I O'd. I guess we will see in about two weeks. Unfortunately we did not bd last night. DS was up very late. We dtd Monday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, and Saturday so there is still a chance we caught it.







:


----------



## Eliseatthebeach

I haven't checked in for a while. I read through and did some catching up.

Congrats to the BFP's!!







:

Chesa- I am so so sorry









I'm still waiting for anything to happen. It has only been 26 days since m/c, I finally stopped spotting, I think. Every time I think it's done it just starts back up. Dh and have finally resumed intimacy, woohoo!
I'm starting to wonder if my nursing 17 month old will contribute to a delayed cycle. My milk has come back in and it is no longer painful so we have increased nursings. That would totally suck! No pun intended!
I have said before I have no idea how to do all this charting and temping, etc. I don't even have any idea when I O. Honestly I'm not sure I want to do all that stuff, partially b/c it seems like quite a bit to learn and I don't think I could even learn to tie my shoes right now if I didn't already know how! When my cycle finally comes back, I may just







: and hope for the best.

As for all the crabby girls, if you can't be crabby now then when can you be?








I saw margaritas mentioned a while back, not sure what that's all about, but sounds good to me, count me in!









Oh, one more thing... I most of you have had HCG levels checked. How are you doing that? Is it your provider? I have my first pp appt this week, I wonder if that will be part of the exam? It hasn't even been mentioned by my MW, ever. I didn't even know what HCG was until this forum. DUH! I know.







: After this post you are all probably wondering how I managed to have three children!


----------



## Olerica

Elise: HCG levels are tested with a blood draw at your dr's office. I know that some women do take pregnancy tests until they get their HCG down to nearly nothing, but I personally find that a little depressing.

On the temping/charting front, I knew nothing about it either until after my miscarriage. I only have 2 full and one partial cycle under my belt. I think it's really easy to pick up. Fertility Friend is a great FREE source. You don't HAVE to pay for the premium service and they have a charting course where they send you a daily lesson. I only read 2 or 3 of them and have charted ok.

If you have time for a book, "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" is a great one.

Clearly, you don't need to chart, but it sure makes it easier for yourself!


----------



## A Mothers Love

I guess I am *Waiting for AF*
I went to MW appt on Feb 21. She Said I would "O" on the 24th. So we tried for that.
BUT.. FF says I did not "O" till March 3rd. So. we missed this month! (unless the spemies can live for 7 days)
I don't know why I listened to her, but I wanted to I guess. The 24th was my B-day so I was excited & thought we would get prgnant on my b-day & it would be special.
I'm on CD30 but only 7DPO (normal cycle is 28 days) & still waiting for my body to be """normal""" again after m/c. .....just sad








I have not been on here in a while. been kinda sulking lately. I see there have been more losses. I am so sorry Dear friends, for your loss. I'm going to go CUOP. I know this thread just started.....but there are so many pages allready. I need to go read & catch up w/ all of you.


----------



## 2happymamas

Okay. I took almost the past two weeks off from posting on any TTC forum. I really needed a break for a minute, KWIM? I have an ultrasound tomorrow morning to check follicle size. The IUI is scheduled for Thursday morning. The time has (once again!!!) come to enter into the tww.....


----------



## 2happymamas

Okay. I took almost the past two weeks off from posting on any TTC forum. I really needed a break for a minute, KWIM? I have an ultrasound tomorrow morning to check follicle size. The IUI is scheduled for Thursday morning. The time has (once again!!!) come to enter into the tww.....

I feel really, really good about this cycle. I have hope. Plus, I am happy that the ultrasound and IUI are free due to their HUGE freaking mistake last month.


----------



## heatherh

Yea! MDC's back up!

*namaste_mom* - Yeah, we've got the same deal here with making you work to get your good alcohol. Total pain.









*A Mothers Love* - Good to see you around! Sorry you missed the egg







Let me know if you want me to link to your chart on the first post.

*2happymamas* - I hope this is it!







: for Thursday!

Urgh! I've got a 7DPO spike again this month. The mystery continues... is this spike for real or is my body messing with me? Is this the new normal???


----------



## happylemon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
I guess I am *Waiting for AF*
I went to MW appt on Feb 21. She Said I would "O" on the 24th. So we tried for that.
BUT.. FF says I did not "O" till March 3rd. So. we missed this month! (unless the spemies can live for 7 days)
I don't know why I listened to her, but I wanted to I guess. The 24th was my B-day so I was excited & thought we would get prgnant on my b-day & it would be special.
I'm on CD30 but only 7DPO (normal cycle is 28 days) & still waiting for my body to be """normal""" again after m/c. .....just sad








I have not been on here in a while. been kinda sulking lately. I see there have been more losses. I am so sorry Dear friends, for your loss. I'm going to go CUOP. I know this thread just started.....but there are so many pages allready. I need to go read & catch up w/ all of you.









s

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
Yea! MDC's back up!

*namaste_mom* - Yeah, we've got the same deal here with making you work to get your good alcohol. Total pain.









*A Mothers Love* - Good to see you around! Sorry you missed the egg







Let me know if you want me to link to your chart on the first post.

*2happymamas* - I hope this is it!







: for Thursday!

Urgh! I've got a 7DPO spike again this month. The mystery continues... is this spike for real or is my body messing with me? Is this the new normal???

Wow, you do have a trend of that spike on day 7. That is interesting, I wish I had some insight there.


----------



## 2happymamas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
Okay. I took almost the past two weeks off from posting on any TTC forum. I really needed a break for a minute, KWIM? I have an ultrasound tomorrow morning to check follicle size. The IUI is scheduled for Thursday morning. The time has (once again!!!) come to enter into the tww.....

I feel really, really good about this cycle. I have hope. Plus, I am happy that the ultrasound and IUI are free due to their HUGE freaking mistake last month.









:

I had my ultrasound this morning and found out I did not stimulate. Therefore, we are not able to inseminate this month. This sucks. It wasn't supposed to be this hard.









Next insemination should be mid-April. If I do get pregnant that cycle, I will not find out until the first of May, which is only one month away from my due date. That makes me so sad. At that point, I should have been ready to give birth, not still be in yet another f'ing tww. I will say it again. This sucks.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 







:

I had my ultrasound this morning and found out I did not stimulate. Therefore, we are not able to inseminate this month. This sucks. It wasn't supposed to be this hard.









Next insemination should be mid-April. If I do get pregnant that cycle, I will not find out until the first of May, which is only one month away from my due date. That makes me so sad. At that point, I should have been ready to give birth, not still be in yet another f'ing tww. I will say it again. This sucks.









I am so sorry. This really sucks, and it is so unfair.


----------



## Olerica

*A Mothers Love:* I'm so sorry about the struggle to regain normalcy. It does suck, doesn't it? Are you temping & charting? I know that it really has helped me figure out my 'norms'.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
Okay. I took almost the past two weeks off from posting on any TTC forum. I really needed a break for a minute, KWIM? I have an ultrasound tomorrow morning to check follicle size. The IUI is scheduled for Thursday morning. The time has (once again!!!) come to enter into the tww.....

I feel really, really good about this cycle. I have hope. Plus, I am happy that the ultrasound and IUI are free due to their HUGE freaking mistake last month.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 







:

I had my ultrasound this morning and found out I did not stimulate. Therefore, we are not able to inseminate this month. This sucks. It wasn't supposed to be this hard.









Next insemination should be mid-April. If I do get pregnant that cycle, I will not find out until the first of May, which is only one month away from my due date. That makes me so sad. At that point, I should have been ready to give birth, not still be in yet another f'ing tww. I will say it again. This sucks.

Oh honey, this does suck. I'm so sorry that you have to wait for another month.... and though you have the consolation of a no-charge procedure, it still stinks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
Yea! MDC's back up!
Urgh! I've got a 7DPO spike again this month. The mystery continues... is this spike for real or is my body messing with me? Is this the new normal???

Yeah, I was going through MCD withdrawl too.








With regards to the chart, I agree. Difficult to tell if the spike is a great sign or just normal. I had a nice jump yesterday too... and who knows what it means.

*Me:* As I was saying above... temp spike yesterday that is not jumping back down today... which is different. I'm trying to not make any judgements on what anything means, because really, who knows. It sucks to wait. The two week wait is impossible. I have 11 days left.


----------



## apmama2myboo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eliseatthebeach* 

Oh, one more thing... I most of you have had HCG levels checked. How are you doing that? Is it your provider? I have my first pp appt this week, I wonder if that will be part of the exam? It hasn't even been mentioned by my MW, ever. I didn't even know what HCG was until this forum. DUH! I know.







: After this post you are all probably wondering how I managed to have three children!









:
I have not had a HCG level checked since I was about 6-7 weeks along with the last pg, and they left it up to ME as optional if i wanted it done. Nobody has tested my blood for HCG levels since the loss in november. You know what bothers ME? How when it's your first pg, everyone, including and especially health care providers, treats you like it's a big deal because IT IS. then any subsequent pg it seems like, oh well you've had a baby before, you know all about it, you can come in at 12 weeks, blah blah blah. kwim? like just because you've had one baby you know everything. I am glad my OB/GYN is going to be more aggressive this time and we've already discussed doing the progesterone shots after 16 weeks, every week, the next pg...anyways am i alone here or can I get an Amen???

ok so AF is due on Friday. I still don't have the migraine, no cramps, but a kind of tingly full feeling. I did have that teeny bit of spotting on Sunday (so miniscule that if i hadn't gone looking for it, i likely wouldn't have noticed it). I'm still getting over the cold, but today coffee tastes like &^#@% and every single smell is making me grossed out. I am probably just tripping myself out and AF will show up on Friday or before then as scheduled, but I am hoping......cross your fingers for me, ladies..the last time I had that kind of "spotting" before AF was when I got pg last summer...







:


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
ok so AF is due on Friday. I still don't have the migraine, no cramps, but a kind of tingly full feeling. I did have that teeny bit of spotting on Sunday (so miniscule that if i hadn't gone looking for it, i likely wouldn't have noticed it). I'm still getting over the cold, but today coffee tastes like &^#@% and every single smell is making me grossed out. I am probably just tripping myself out and AF will show up on Friday or before then as scheduled, but I am hoping......cross your fingers for me, ladies..the last time I had that kind of "spotting" before AF was when I got pg last summer...







:









:







:


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
ok so AF is due on Friday. I still don't have the migraine, no cramps, but a kind of tingly full feeling. I did have that teeny bit of spotting on Sunday (so miniscule that if i hadn't gone looking for it, i likely wouldn't have noticed it). I'm still getting over the cold, but today coffee tastes like &^#@% and every single smell is making me grossed out. I am probably just tripping myself out and AF will show up on Friday or before then as scheduled, but I am hoping......cross your fingers for me, ladies..the last time I had that kind of "spotting" before AF was when I got pg last summer...







:









:







:







:







:







:







:







:


----------



## i0lanthe

Thank goodness this board is back up today, I was going nuts yesterday.









2happymamas







I'm sorry, that totally sucks









Olerica hang in there









apmama2myboo I hear you... after the first kid it's "you got a positive HPT? congrats, we'll see you in a couple months"... Fingers crossed for you!

me update: I think today is going to be CD 1. But I have a funny BFN story for you all. After a couple of instances of unusually intense absent-mindedness and then not being able to remember whether creamy CM right at the end of the cycle is normal or not (the best part of googling this was finding someone's response, marked "unhelpful", on an answers site saying that the original poster asking about creamy CM post-ovulation "could get reported for asking this, we are not supposed to talk about anything a 13 year old boy should not read." Hello?), I succumbed to the inevitable "my brain has gone missing so I must be pregnant!" hypothesis. So I went looking for where I had put the 3-pack of equate that DH bought for me. Went upstairs. Woke up DH and said "don't laugh, but where did I put the pregnancy tests? I want to take one because I have been absent-minded but (at this point I was laughing too hard to be intelligible) I can't remember where I put them." Naturally he said, I don't know, I gave them to YOU. They turned out to be exactly where I would have put them, and I had looked there already, but the final verdict was that _I am just naturally this absent-minded._ snicker.


----------



## namaste_mom

Red Jen - I had a dr appt the other day. I'm not sure about my levels but she said "some people that baby aspirin will help" and then she gave me samples of baby aspirin. What do B6 and B12 do? Are they in pill form? Over the counter? What about garlic? Do you just crush them or what? How do you eat 4 cloves? At once? sorry for all the questions, I just want to cover all my bases this time.

Everyone - I'm leaving tomorrow for about 10 days to go see FIL and my mom. I hope everyone has a great week and that I see some good news when I return.

d.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i0lanthe* 
me update: I think today is going to be CD 1. But I have a funny BFN story for you all. After a couple of instances of unusually intense absent-mindedness and then not being able to remember whether creamy CM right at the end of the cycle is normal or not (the best part of googling this was finding someone's response, marked "unhelpful", on an answers site saying that the original poster asking about creamy CM post-ovulation "could get reported for asking this, we are not supposed to talk about anything a 13 year old boy should not read." Hello?), I succumbed to the inevitable "my brain has gone missing so I must be pregnant!" hypothesis. So I went looking for where I had put the 3-pack of equate that DH bought for me. Went upstairs. Woke up DH and said "don't laugh, but where did I put the pregnancy tests? I want to take one because I have been absent-minded but (at this point I was laughing too hard to be intelligible) I can't remember where I put them." Naturally he said, I don't know, I gave them to YOU. They turned out to be exactly where I would have put them, and I had looked there already, but the final verdict was that _I am just naturally this absent-minded._ snicker.









You sound like me. Sorry about the negative.


----------



## apmama2myboo

well, thanks for the crossed fingers and support ladies, but it seems AF found me early. maybe next month.







:

those of you waiting, i hope you get BFP's!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
well, thanks for the crossed fingers and support ladies, but it seems AF found me early. maybe next month.







:









Sorry.


----------



## barose

*apmama2myboo* -









*namaste_mom* - have a good trip!

*i0lanthe* - Sorry about CD 1.







That is a funny story though!

*Olerica* -







:

*2happymamas* - I am so sorry.
















Heatherh -







:

*A Mothers Love* - I'm sorry you may have missed this month. I missed my last cycle too. I Oed later than I thought I did.

*BlissfullyLoving* - (crossed) I hope you caught that egg!

*Me* - I've been staying away from ttc forums lately just to get some detachment. I apologize if I miss anyone this time around, its hard to catch up when I'm away for a few days.

We are traveling later this week so I really want to detach from my cycle for a bit. We will still DTD, temp, etc, but he/we may be too tired around the time I O.


----------



## A Mothers Love

Olerica......Yes I am charting & temping. I almost quit doing it cause it seemed useless. Now that I can see that I have had an ovulation, I will keep up with it. I still have to CUOP. I went to do it yesterday & the site was closed. I'm off to try it again









http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1e1a21


----------



## heatherh

*2happymamas* - I'm sorry this cycle's a bust.







That does just suck.

*Olerica*







: !!

*i0lanthe* - Holding out hope for you!

*namaste_mom* - Have a good trip!

*apmama2myboo* Sorry about CD1







Should I move you to waiting to O?

Hi, *barose*! Have a good trip!

My temp's back down. Still well above CL and all jaggedy like my pg chart from before.







:


----------



## ScootchsMom

Hey all! I can't keep up with this board, lol. We were away since Friday, then couldn't get on yesterday, now I'm WAYYYYYYY behind









FF finally gave me crosshairs, which are no where near where I thought I o'd. I really thought I was 8 DPO already, I'm only 5 according to FF, so now I'm wondering if we even BD'd in time or if FF is even correct. But I started having majorly almost painful tingling in my boobs on Sunday, again yesterday, and DD keeps asking me if ummies have a booboo ????

Liz

*ETA - Can I be moved to the TWW?*


----------



## apmama2myboo

heatherh said:


> *apmama2myboo* Sorry about CD1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I move you to waiting to O?
> 
> yes, please do, heatherh. I am so annoyed now. Last month was a 24 day cycle. now i'm at 22 days...sucky sucky long time! damn AF. at least i have plenty of wine in my stockpile to drown my sorrows, and coffee bean cookies, and cake....LOL.


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
yes, please do, heatherh. I am so annoyed now. Last month was a 24 day cycle. now i'm at 22 days...sucky sucky long time! damn AF. at least i have plenty of wine in my stockpile to drown my sorrows, and coffee bean cookies, and cake....LOL.

I'm sorry about AF too. Sounds like you have a plan... wine and COFFEE BEAN COOKIES?? That sounds really, really good. Do you have a recipe?


----------



## boobs4milk

s to all that af found!

welcome back 2happy and a mother's!

good luck vibes to all in the tww!


----------



## apmama2myboo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
I'm sorry about AF too. Sounds like you have a plan... wine and COFFEE BEAN COOKIES?? That sounds really, really good. Do you have a recipe?

thanks hon! my dh is making mead, and my goal is now to give him as many wine bottles as possible LMAO. the coffee bean cookies i found at grouprecipes.com, and i had to make my own chocolate covered coffee beans but they turned out great and it was really easy. here's a link to the cookie recipe if you'd like it









http://www.grouprecipes.com/36848/co...n-cookies.html

on the bright side, when dh and i go visit my parents for easter holiday, my dd will stay with them while we try to spend our first ever night apart from her, or at least several hours in a nice hotel room while we ttc again LOL. people look at us like we're nuts or stupid or weird when we tell them in the 4 years since dd was born, we have not once been apart from her overnight.


----------



## heatherh

*ScootchsMom* - I've already got you under waiting to O. I'm really thinking you might be 8DPO. Are you *sure* you had EW CD11 - CD13? And the temp on CD10 - regular time, no weird circumstances?


----------



## happylemon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 







:

I had my ultrasound this morning and found out I did not stimulate. Therefore, we are not able to inseminate this month. This sucks. It wasn't supposed to be this hard.









Next insemination should be mid-April. If I do get pregnant that cycle, I will not find out until the first of May, which is only one month away from my due date. That makes me so sad. At that point, I should have been ready to give birth, not still be in yet another f'ing tww. I will say it again. This sucks.









I am sorry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 

*Me:* As I was saying above... temp spike yesterday that is not jumping back down today... which is different. I'm trying to not make any judgements on what anything means, because really, who knows. It sucks to wait. The two week wait is impossible. I have 11 days left.









: I do not enjoy the TWW either! It feels like a eternity!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
well, thanks for the crossed fingers and support ladies, but it seems AF found me early. maybe next month.







:

those of you waiting, i hope you get BFP's!



















me: I am so frustrated with my chart. Between the time change, DD teething and DH waking up at such random times the last week I feel like my temps are useless! I really wanted a pretty chart this cycle. Does anyone know if I can just count he OPK and cervix observations as a good time for ovulation or do I need to wait longer and see if I can get a good temp rise?


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
Everyone - I'm leaving tomorrow for about 10 days to go see FIL and my mom. I hope everyone has a great week and that I see some good news when I return.

Have a great trip!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
My temp's back down. Still well above CL and all jaggedy like my pg chart from before.







:









:







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
on the bright side, when dh and i go visit my parents for easter holiday, my dd will stay with them while we try to spend our first ever night apart from her, or at least several hours in a nice hotel room while we ttc again LOL. people look at us like we're nuts or stupid or weird when we tell them in the 4 years since dd was born, we have not once been apart from her overnight.

DS is almost 4, and we never left him either. Have a fun night.


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
*ScootchsMom* - I've already got you under waiting to O. I'm really thinking you might be 8DPO. Are you *sure* you had EW CD11 - CD13? And the temp on CD10 - regular time, no weird circumstances?

CD 11 and 13 were only 1 instance on each day of EWCM after going to the bathroom, so maybe it was just leftovers from before? I'll have to check CD 10, I'll be back to update in a minute.

Liz

ETA - OK, I removed the EWCM on those days, and I corrected the temp from CD 10. It should have been 4:30 since that is when I really took it that day. I still had it written down since I had no computer access that day.

Anyway, FF is still giving me crosshairs for CD 13. I really think its wrong, I had extremely strong O pains on CD 10.

Also, I'm not sure whats going on with my supply, but DD doesn't want to nurse







She nursed yesterday morning, then not again until almost 6:30 last night before bed. So far today, she nursed this AM, and she hasn't asked again since asking me this morning if ummies have a boo boo. Its weird for her, since she nurses about a bazillion times a day and still nurses at night, now she is going on 2 days with no daytime nursing at all.

Liz


----------



## punkrawkmama27

*2happymamas-* I am so sorry about this cycle







. From reading your post, I think we were due around the same time, and I understand how hard it is to not be pregnant as the due date approaches.

*Olericia-*







:

*Olanthe-*Your bfn episode is too cute! I thought that a couple weeks ago when I left class and couldn't find my van and it was right there. I thought, geez, if I didnt know any better.

*namaste_mama-* I hope you have a great trip!

*barose-* I hope you have a great trip too!

*Scootchsmom*







:

*apmama2myboo-* I am sorry about AF. But a night away sounds so fun and romantic! We are the same way, dd is now 6 and just started going to my parents to spend the night. Her and my parents have so much fun though!

I am very sorry if I didnt reply to everyone. I havent been on in a couple days and there is so much going on! We are going outside in a couple minutes to enjoy the balmy 39 degree weather! I wanted to see if you could move me to the 2ww. I dont chart, but based on the EWCM and the O pains I felt over the weekend, I am guessing I o'ed on Sat. So there it is! Take care.


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
CD 11 and 13 were only 1 instance on each day of EWCM after going to the bathroom, so maybe it was just leftovers from before? I'll have to check CD 10, I'll be back to update in a minute.

Liz

ETA - OK, I removed the EWCM on those days, and I corrected the temp from CD 10. It should have been 4:30 since that is when I really took it that day. I still had it written down since I had no computer access that day.

Anyway, FF is still giving me crosshairs for CD 13. I really think its wrong, I had extremely strong O pains on CD 10.

Also, I'm not sure whats going on with my supply, but DD doesn't want to nurse







She nursed yesterday morning, then not again until almost 6:30 last night before bed. So far today, she nursed this AM, and she hasn't asked again since asking me this morning if ummies have a boo boo. Its weird for her, since she nurses about a bazillion times a day and still nurses at night, now she is going on 2 days with no daytime nursing at all.

Liz

have you ate anything new? new meds?(silly question....I know. BF mothers don't often just start taking new meds, so I mean no offense)
New soap or laundry detergent? new perfume?


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Also, I'm not sure whats going on with my supply, but DD doesn't want to nurse







She nursed yesterday morning, then not again until almost 6:30 last night before bed. So far today, she nursed this AM, and she hasn't asked again since asking me this morning if ummies have a boo boo. Its weird for her, since she nurses about a bazillion times a day and still nurses at night, now she is going on 2 days with no daytime nursing at all.

Liz

Did you tell her it hurt to nurse or talked about sore nipples in front of her? My ds is very sensitive for days if I say that it hurts to nurse.

How old is your dd? Could it just be a new distraction? My ds would go through days with little nursing and then days with nothing but nursing from 18 months to 2. That would not explain why she asked if it has a boo boo.

One other thing is that when my milk was drying up it did not prevent ds from nursing. He still like the comfort of sucking.


----------



## DreamWeaver

namaste_mom-- have a good trip! I hear you about hating that baby weight... I really felt annoyed at my body for some time! Now i am starting to lose weight... almost 8 months after! about 8 pounds away from "normal" but do I feel happy? heck, no. Rather be 100 lbs overweight and have my baby with me...

xak-- hope you are feeling much, much better now!

Lindsey- glad you found your way here. This is a safe place to heal.

Sioko- congratulations!

apmama-









I am sure I miss out on a ton...







to everyone who needs it!

Me, waiting to O.... in about 2 weeks. As the time draws closer for bd'ing, I feel fear, anxiety, sadness.... urgh, just a basket case!


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
have you ate anything new? new meds?(silly question....I know. BF mothers don't often just start taking new meds, so I mean no offense)
New soap or laundry detergent? new perfume?

Nope, nothing has changed. No new food, no new meds, nada. (no offense at all!)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
Did you tell her it hurt to nurse or talked about sore nipples in front of her? My ds is very sensitive for days if I say that it hurts to nurse.

How old is your dd? Could it just be a new distraction? My ds would go through days with little nursing and then days with nothing but nursing from 18 months to 2. That would not explain why she asked if it has a boo boo.

One other thing is that when my milk was drying up it did not prevent ds from nursing. He still like the comfort of sucking.










It could be just a phase, but she has NEVER had anything even close to a nursing strike of any kind, even when other babes would. The only time I talked about it hurting to nurse was when I was pg and I had to put some limits on the length of nursing sessions. All that soreness went away before I even knew I was miscarrying and I haven't mentioned it since. I don't know whats going on with her. She has been in the house since 12 today, and still hasn't asked. Its just weird, lol. But now my boobs hurt, but I'm don't know if its from her not nursing or what.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
It could be just a phase, but she has NEVER had anything even close to a nursing strike of any kind, even when other babes would. The only time I talked about it hurting to nurse was when I was pg and I had to put some limits on the length of nursing sessions. All that soreness went away before I even knew I was miscarrying and I haven't mentioned it since. I don't know whats going on with her. She has been in the house since 12 today, and still hasn't asked. Its just weird, lol. But now my boobs hurt, but I'm don't know if its from her not nursing or what.

Yeah, my ds never had a nursing strike either. I think he would just be distracted (learning lots of new things) and not really make time for me and nursing. It would never last. He would go a few days of nursing twice and then be back to nursing non-stop.

I cannot think of anything else. It is strange. Even if you were pregnant it would seem too early to affect your milk.

I am sure your sore because you are full.


----------



## Amydoula

Hi everyone. I'm still here, I just have had a very very busy few days! hoping AF shows up right on time sometime this week.








to 2happymamas and those that got AF. fingerscrossed to those in the 2ww.


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
Yeah, my ds never had a nursing strike either. I think he would just be distracted (learning lots of new things) and not really make time for me and nursing. It would never last. He would go a few days of nursing twice and then be back to nursing non-stop.

I cannot think of anything else. It is strange. Even if you were pregnant it would seem too early to affect your milk.

I am sure your sore because you are full.

Well, she finally asked to nurse at around 6:30, then she nursed again to sleep, but my boobs still hurt, lol.

I just have no idea when to even take a test at this point, so I guess I'll have to wait for AF to either show or not. So, 7 more days to go







:

Liz


----------



## skybluepink02

Well, I'm still here and very confused.







I'm cycle day 25 with no signs of ovulation. I've been doing the Sperm Meets Egg plan, but I'm pretty convinced that this first cycle after my miscarriage is anovulatory. I've not tested in a few days though, because I get up really early and keep peeing before I remember to test. I'm not a morning person! I'm going to try to test tomorrow morning, but I should be expecting AF in 3 days or so. We'll see, I guess.


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
Well, I'm still here and very confused.








I'm cycle day 25 with no signs of ovulation. I've been doing the Sperm Meets Egg plan, but I'm pretty convinced that this first cycle after my miscarriage is anovulatory. I've not tested in a few days though, because I get up really early and keep peeing before I remember to test. I'm not a morning person! I'm going to try to test tomorrow morning, but I should be expecting AF in 3 days or so. We'll see, I guess.

Good luck!

What's the sperm meets egg plan?

Liz


----------



## skybluepink02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Good luck!

What's the sperm meets egg plan?

Liz

This http://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm

I guess I keep DTD til AF shows up or I get a positive. Hopefully one or the other will happen, or else I'll be very confused.


----------



## heatherh

*sarah2881* - You have to have 3 high temps for FF to give you crosshairs. I think you O'd on CD15 but only time will tell. Looking good so far, though! If I were you, I'd keep BDing just to cover the bases.

*ScootchsMom* - I'm still really leaning towards you Oing on CD10. I'd be more certain if I could see a few historical charts to see what a typical coverline is for you, but I'm still really thinking it was CD10 and your temps just came down slow after your last cycle. That temp dip on CD10 is pretty serious - it looks like one of boobs4milk's charts. Only time will tell. Welcome to the wait and see game. Hope the boobs are sore from the "or what"









*DreamWeaver* -










Hi, *Amydoula*!

*skybluepink02* - fair warning: if you have no signs of O, it's possible your cycle will drag out longer than normal. I had a short anovulatory cycle then one super long freaking cycle after the m/c - I finally O'd on CD65 (see chart #26 on FF).


----------



## skybluepink02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh;10742356
[B*
skybluepink02[/B] - fair warning: if you have no signs of O, it's possible your cycle will drag out longer than normal. I had a short anovulatory cycle then one super long freaking cycle after the m/c - I finally O'd on CD65 (see chart #26 on FF).

Thanks for the warning. At least I won't be worried if that happens. I'm counting on at least 3 months to get back to normal.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
Well, I'm still here and very confused.







I'm cycle day 25 with no signs of ovulation. I've been doing the Sperm Meets Egg plan, but I'm pretty convinced that this first cycle after my miscarriage is anovulatory. I've not tested in a few days though, because I get up really early and keep peeing before I remember to test. I'm not a morning person! I'm going to try to test tomorrow morning, but I should be expecting AF in 3 days or so. We'll see, I guess.

My cycle was way longer than normal after my D&C and I don't think I ovulated. It was 38 days long. I do think I ovulated at the normal time this cycle though, time will tell as AF should be here by the end of the week.

Hi*Heather!*


----------



## happylemon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
*sarah2881* - You have to have 3 high temps for FF to give you crosshairs. I think you O'd on CD15 but only time will tell. Looking good so far, though! If I were you, I'd keep BDing just to cover the bases.


DH will be so disappointed







!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
Well, I'm still here and very confused.







I'm cycle day 25 with no signs of ovulation. I've been doing the Sperm Meets Egg plan, but I'm pretty convinced that this first cycle after my miscarriage is anovulatory. I've not tested in a few days though, because I get up really early and keep peeing before I remember to test. I'm not a morning person! I'm going to try to test tomorrow morning, but I should be expecting AF in 3 days or so. We'll see, I guess.

Well, hopefully this cycle goes smoothly. I am on my first cycle post m/c too and it is really just a big mystery!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
Thanks for the warning. At least I won't be worried if that happens. I'm counting on at least 3 months to get back to normal.

I think I ovulated on day 65. This is the first cycle since the miscarriage.


----------



## momoftworedheads

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
Red Jen - I had a dr appt the other day. I'm not sure about my levels but she said "some people that baby aspirin will help" and then she gave me samples of baby aspirin. What do B6 and B12 do? Are they in pill form? Over the counter? What about garlic? Do you just crush them or what? How do you eat 4 cloves? At once? sorry for all the questions, I just want to cover all my bases this time.

Everyone - I'm leaving tomorrow for about 10 days to go see FIL and my mom. I hope everyone has a great week and that I see some good news when I return.

d.

D-Have a wonderful trip!!! Ok-some people do take baby aspirin. I do not. B6 and B12 are important for your homocysteine level when you have hyperhomocystenemia from MTHFR. With the garlic, I am going to take the garlic pills, I tried eating the cloves, but it is rough! For vitamins B6 and B12, I took a B complex. That is the best way to get them, or if you take Rainbow prenatals, you are getting enough of B6 and B12. B complex is OTC.

For the garlic, if you eat it, you cannot cook it, you have to eat the cloves raw in order to activate the enzymes. You caneat them throughout the day. If you want to PM me about all of this, that is fine!

2happymamas-April is going to be your month!!! January babies are fun-it gives you something great to look forward to after all the excitement of the holidays. I always felt like there was T-giving, Christmas, then January. Our youngest son was born in Jan and I love it!








s to anyone AF found and anyone who needs one today!








to all!

love & hugs,
jen


----------



## Sioko

I like the Sperm Meets Egg Plan.

I mapped out the Sperm meets Egg Plan for this cycle since my last cycles told me when to expect O and I seemed to be pretty regular. But cause I got sick we didn't do the every other day BD before the marathon BD session for the three fertile days and just did it the three fertile days and that's it.

So, cause I didn't follow the "plan" exactly I can't say that it worked for me, but it's a good place to start IMO. It can't hurt... In the end, I'd say it was a whole lot of praying, a miracle, and God that did it this time for me! No other explanation!









*Tomorrow* I go to my App. with the doc to see what we can see in there. I hope I can at least see a fetal pole. The best part about this preg. is it's the first one since DD2 that I got a BFP while *NOT* bleeding! w00t! So I have alot of hope!


----------



## xakana

Sorry I've been gone--I don't get much time online on the weekends, MDC was down the whole time I tried to get on yesterday and today my DH had off, so we were out and about (Tuesdays start with playgroup) all day. I skimmed through everyone, but I'm trying to be quick--my internet is being CRAP lately... makes me mad that I'm paying for DSL and can barely connect--and so I don't have time for personals.

I've been having the headaches still. Moving places in bed fixed the social problem, but Lilly rolled out of bed twice last night--I'm hoping that it was just that night, because she's never rolled out of bed before in her life (crawled, yes, but never rolled) and I don't get it. We have a bed on the floor (neither of us likes a frame) so she was fine, but it's just odd. I had to move her to the middle in the middle of the night, but that was fine. Still got cuddle time. And moving me to the middle also made BDing easier, lol, to get a quickie in in the morning


----------



## boobs4milk

s dreamweaver! the first month ttca is scary!








s xak, the family bed gave us fits last night, as well.

d-good luck at your appt!

well, i have a feeling i'm out. it's cd 8 and i can't ignore the signs anymore. i guess i'll have to eventually change my sig. i was hoping not to...

have a great day, everyone!!!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:

Originally posted by *namaste_mom*
_What do B6 and B12 do?_
"Research has shown that giving B6 to women who have trouble conceiving increases fertility and vitamin B12 has been found to improve low sperm counts." (http://www.marilynglenville.com/infertility.htm) This was just the first site that came up when I did a google search, but you can find tons of research to support this.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
*Tomorrow* I go to my App. with the doc to see what we can see in there. I hope I can at least see a fetal pole. The best part about this preg. is it's the first one since DD2 that I got a BFP while *NOT* bleeding! w00t! So I have alot of hope!









Good luck!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
well, i have a feeling i'm out. it's cd 8 and i can't ignore the signs anymore. i guess i'll have to eventually change my sig. i was hoping not to...











*me*: Not much to tell. I am enjoying the post O sensations.







:


----------



## Lindsey608

Ok, I'm really not impressed with my post-o temps right now. Why are they going down instead of up?!








:

Ah well. I'm not going to be too disappointed if it doesn't happen this month. I'd be due the beginning of December. Maybe it's better if it happens next month. December is crazy enough as is!

Or maybe I'm tempting fate and it will happen this month, just because.


----------



## apmama2myboo

so my cycles have never been what you'd call long. I guess 26 days would be about the longest i've had, with any consistency. But now they're getting shorter. Last month was 25. this month is 22. I feel like i'm losing time because my cycle is so short. anyone else have a short cycle like this?

I am glad that AF isn't two weeks long like it used to be, it's like a week now, but it's my third PP AF and is still heavier than it used to be before I got pg last time. I am going to call my nurse today and see if i should be concerned about the short cycles.

also, I have thought about body temperature. I'm one of those wierd people who is normally 96 degrees, and if i'm ever 98.6 i feel feverish. I just run lower, and have a low bp most of the time as well (86/66 is typical for my blood pressure). I know many of you take temps, as part of your fertility. Is there anything I can do to increase mine, do you know? I have had all kinds of blood tests run last summer and I do not have a thyroid issue, but i am still concerned if my temperature is affecting my fertility? anyone? i'd be grateful for any info any of you can pass along. TIA.


----------



## veganmama719

*Apmama2myboo*, I would recommend The Infertility Cure by Randine Lewis (people are gonna start thinking I work for her soon). She talks about short cycles and low BBTs etc etc and how to bring your body back to a more condusive-to-ttc state.

Good luck!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

apmama, how far in your cycle are you o'ing? Is your lp under 10 days? Are you taking a b-complex? B-6 is great for fertility and regulating your cycle.


----------



## chel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lindsey608* 
Ok, I'm really not impressed with my post-o temps right now. Why are they going down instead of up?!








:

Ah well. I'm not going to be too disappointed if it doesn't happen this month. I'd be due the beginning of December. Maybe it's better if it happens next month. December is crazy enough as is!

Or maybe I'm tempting fate and it will happen this month, just because.



















your chart is looking nice!
charting is mostly to let you see when you O'd. Just like some people don't temp during AF, I don't temp after O.


----------



## veganmama719

*skybluepink*, I think I am also having an annovulatory cycle as well. I m/c around the same time as you. CD 22 and no signs of O. I had some EWCM yesterday for a short time but my temp was high already. I think I'll see it come down again.
At this point I am just hoping it is annovulatory and I get AF sometime next week. I'd rather that than not O'ing for another couple of weeks!


----------



## ScootchsMom

Morning all









Super nauseous today for some reason, and crampy. DD woke me up at 4 am for water this morning and when I got out of bed I had serious cramps and pulling. Went back to bed and when we got up this morning I was super nauseous, still am, even after forcing down a half of a donut. Bleck!

I over-rided my chart to reflect O on CD 10, which is where I am sure it really was. Which makes me now 9 dpo. I'm going to test Saturday, which will make me 12 dpo, so keep your fingers crossed ladies!

Liz


----------



## apmama2myboo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
apmama, how far in your cycle are you o'ing? Is your lp under 10 days? Are you taking a b-complex? B-6 is great for fertility and regulating your cycle.

thanks, veganmama, i will have to look into that.

It seems (and i judge by cm and just the way i feel) that i start to O about 2-3 days post AF. When i was ttc my dd, it was strange--when we ttc during what my SUPPOSED, calendar-suggested O days were, we didn't get pg. But when AF left, and we just started ttc for a week straight, I got pg. I think I O sooner than what is normal. I am taking a really good prenatal that has maxxed out b vitamins, among other things, so i don't think it's a B issue, but i don't know what to make of the shorter cycles.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Morning all









Super nauseous today for some reason, and crampy. DD woke me up at 4 am for water this morning and when I got out of bed I had serious cramps and pulling. Went back to bed and when we got up this morning I was super nauseous, still am, even after forcing down a half of a donut. Bleck!

I over-rided my chart to reflect O on CD 10, which is where I am sure it really was. Which makes me now 9 dpo. I'm going to test Saturday, which will make me 12 dpo, so keep your fingers crossed ladies!

Liz









:







: Sounds really good!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
It seems (and i judge by cm and just the way i feel) that i start to O about 2-3 days postpartum. When i was ttc my dd, it was strange--when we ttc during what my SUPPOSED, calendar-suggested O days were, we didn't get pg. But when AF left, and we just started ttc for a week straight, I got pg. I think I O sooner than what is normal. I am taking a really good prenatal that has maxxed out b vitamins, among other things, so i don't think it's a B issue, but i don't know what to make of the shorter cycles.

It could be just your norm. If your lp is long enough for implantation then it does not sound like you have a problem. I can understand it is annoying to get AF every three weeks though. On the up side you get to have extra opportunities to conceive with more cycles then most of us. Perhaps the book that veganmama suggested will have some insight. Good luck!


----------



## xakana

It's CD18 and... a temp rise? Could I have O'd on CD17? Anyone who checks, ignore the open circles--I don't know what crack FF is smoking, but that's my normal wake time... it decided that since I woke up early a few days, it would change my temp time to 9-10  uh-uh, I temp at 10-11, thank you very much FF, you put those closed circles back where they belong!


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
On the up side you get to have extra opportunities to conceive with more cycles then most of us.

ITA. I hate that my cycles are 30-33 days long. I feel like I'm missing chances to conceive because I have to wait so long to start trying again. I'd much rather have AF every three weeks than every 4 1/2, almost 5 weeks.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
It's CD18 and... a temp rise? Could I have O'd on CD17? Anyone who checks, ignore the open circles--I don't know what crack FF is smoking, but that's my normal wake time... it decided that since I woke up early a few days, it would change my temp time to 9-10  uh-uh, I temp at 10-11, thank you very much FF, you put those closed circles back where they belong!









You and I have a similar humor. This just cracked me up.


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
ITA. I hate that my cycles are 30-33 days long. I feel like I'm missing chances to conceive because I have to wait so long to start trying again. I'd much rather have AF every three weeks than every 4 1/2, almost 5 weeks.

But that would mean you were spilling more eggs a year......right? So either way....not fun when you are TTC.


----------



## A Mothers Love

I just did the math








28 day cycle = 13 eggs a year
33 day cycle = 11 eggs a year.


----------



## apmama2myboo

hm then i am spilling more eggs every month as the year progresses, with my cycles getting shorter and shorter...

anyone taking Vitex? any stories about that you'd care to share with me? reading about it now...


----------



## A Mothers Love

We often spill more than one egg a month. I guess I should have put it more like
28 CD's =13 chances for pregnancy..etc.
apmama2myboo, don't get too frazzled, most of us have lots of eggs, we just need to catch them


----------



## barose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
But that would mean you were spilling more eggs a year......right? So either way....not fun when you are TTC.


But we have more eggs than we will ever need in a lifetime - right?









*xakana* - I hear you! My cycles used to be 40, 50, 60+ days long. I'm glad I'm at a somewhat normal schedule now.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
hm then i am spilling more eggs every month as the year progresses, with my cycles getting shorter and shorter...

anyone taking Vitex? any stories about that you'd care to share with me? reading about it now...

I am taking vitex. I started taking it about three weeks after the miscarriage ended, so I have been on it for a bit over a month now. I did muscle testing to find the brand and dosage that I should take. I have nothing bad to say about it. I cannot really compare it to before because I am not sure how things would have been pp without it. I am still nursing 1-2x a day, and I did a lot of research (and talked to professionals) before starting. It is known to dry up your milk supply, so if you are nursing be aware of that. Again, I am not sure what my milk supply would be like at this point. It was drying up when I was pregnant. I can still get milk easily out when I squeeze, so I am not completely dried up. Susan Weed talks a lot about vitex on her website.


----------



## apmama2myboo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
We often spill more than one egg a month. I guess I should have put it more like
28 CD's =13 chances for pregnancy..etc.
apmama2myboo, don't get too frazzled, most of us have lots of eggs, we just need to catch them









LOL. mine are behaving like a damn easter egg hunt right now, they're not cooperating! lol.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
LOL. mine are behaving like a damn easter egg hunt right now, they're not cooperating! lol.


----------



## A Mothers Love

We are bon with a million or two oocytes. Only a small percent develop into eggs. Of the ones that DO mature....many degenerate. They degenerate more as we age.







And then you add all the enviromental cr*p, genetics, etc. Egss have a real hard time. They can't repair themselves like other cells can. So, all that said...I think it is like an average of 400 mature eggs that we get to release during our lifetime. We release one, sometimes more each cycle. Once they are gone they are gone.








I know that sounds like bad news. sorry. Don't mean to be a downer just sharing what I've learned.


----------



## Olerica

ScootchsMom: My fingers are crossed for you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
It's CD18 and... a temp rise? Could I have O'd on CD17? Anyone who checks, ignore the open circles--I don't know what crack FF is smoking, but that's my normal wake time... it decided that since I woke up early a few days, it would change my temp time to 9-10  uh-uh, I temp at 10-11, thank you very much FF, you put those closed circles back where they belong!

I'm thinking that you O'd on CD17. FF just wants you to get up earlier.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
hm then i am spilling more eggs every month as the year progresses, with my cycles getting shorter and shorter...

anyone taking Vitex? any stories about that you'd care to share with me? reading about it now...

I'm taking Vitex. My O date moved up 2 this time (it moved up 3 when I started adding in iodine. I like it... or rather, I've no reason NOT to like it at this point.

Me: I'm miserable today. I've been home with what I classify as the flu. Body aches, dry coughing (which hurts) draining sinuses, sneezing. I'm not really feverish - within .5* - 1* of my waking temp during the day, but I did have a good fever breaking night sweat the night before last. I can't breathe so I've taken some theraflu which usually knocks me out.

My temps are good so I'm hoping that being sick isn't messing with stuff - if you know what I mean. Sorry for no more personals. I just came in to add my temps and check in with you all.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
Me: I'm miserable today.









Feel better soon!


----------



## barose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
We are bon with a million or two oocytes. Only a small percent develop into eggs. Of the ones that DO mature....many degenerate. They degenerate more as we age.







And then you add all the enviromental cr*p, genetics, etc. Egss have a real hard time. They can't repair themselves like other cells can. So, all that said...I think it is like an average of 400 mature eggs that we get to release during our lifetime. We release one, sometimes more each cycle. Once they are gone they are gone.








I know that sounds like bad news. sorry. Don't mean to be a downer just sharing what I've learned.

I wonder what percentage develops into eggs.

Once a the egg develops into eggs, it can't repair itself if it has a defect - that is a good point. I think good nutrition is the best way to get a healthy egg, but there are so many factors against us: pollution, pesticides (and I eat mostly organic), stress&#8230;oh goodness, this is too depressing.


----------



## A Mothers Love

Barose, please don't be depressed. I only tire of hearing women be told. "you have millions of eggs, don't wory about it"







:
Yes we eggs, some woman have more than others, differnt quality & all that. Eggs have a hard time trying to survive & STAY healthy. (that was the biggest point I wanted to make







)That....and of the eggs that DO mature they have a lot against them They have to hope they meet a sperm with "No Issues"
Many eggs do fertilize...but...stuff happen (again, an eggs life is hard)s=M/C
Lot's of women have m/c w/out even know. Think they had a heavy period. You see a lot of women on here do know, because they chart,,test early, get a + then get AF









I just want us all to be informed. We do not have endless supply of eggs.**I wish we did though


----------



## heatherh

*Sioko* - Hope you have a most excellent appt tomorrow!

*boobs4milk* -







and holding out hope!

*apmama2myboo* - Are you sure your thyroid is OK? Do you know what your #s are? Maybe you're borderline by lab standards but low for you? For example, the lab that did my bloodwork thinks TSH up to 5 is OK. I was at 4.9. My doc likes to see more like 3 - 3.5 at the most. I've heard under 2 is best for TTC.

*ScootchsMom* -







: still looking good!

*Olerica* - Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## apmama2myboo

heatherh said:


> [
> 
> *apmama2myboo* - Are you sure your thyroid is OK? Do you know what your #s are? Maybe you're borderline by lab standards but low for you? For example, the lab that did my bloodwork thinks TSH up to 5 is OK. I was at 4.9. My doc likes to see more like 3 - 3.5 at the most. I've heard under 2 is best for TTC.
> 
> yes, last summer i had the test run and i was a 2.7, and then i had the t3 free and t4 run, along with a whole other battery of tests. everything came up great, and the only thing that looked odd was my bilirubin was higher than normal, but they didn't understand why that was although didn't do further testing and weren't alarmed by it.


----------



## ScootchsMom

Why Oh Why do I have a dollar store near me?

I feel like such cr*p today, so I decided to test jsut to see what happens. Of course, big fat negative, it was 1 pm, I only held my urine for an hour and its too early, lol.

I swear I will hold out until Saturday to test. Someone just take all my money away and tie me up until then, please?

But on a happier note - I've been sick to my stomach all day, I've got a headache for the third day in a row, and I need a nap right now.

Liz


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Why Oh Why do I have a dollar store near me?

I feel like such cr*p today, so I decided to test jsut to see what happens. Of course, big fat negative, it was 1 pm, I only held my urine for an hour and its too early, lol.

I swear I will hold out until Saturday to test. Someone just take all my money away and tie me up until then, please?

But on a happier note - I've been sick to my stomach all day, I've got a headache for the third day in a row, and I need a nap right now.

Liz









Try to hold out a few more days, but if you cannot help yourself save your first morning urine to test. You would be more likely to get an accurate test.


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 

But on a happier note - I've been sick to my stomach all day, I've got a headache for the third day in a row, and I need a nap right now.

Liz

Only a woman TTC would see all that as a "happier note"


----------



## Amydoula

Good luck Scootsmom
Feel better Olerica!
apmamato sounds like thryoid or progesterone issue. I'd get some more blood work done.

Nothing new here, just hoping tomorrow or Friday is CD1


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
Only a woman TTC would see all that as a "happier note"

















That is so true!


----------



## chel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
It's CD18 and... a temp rise? Could I have O'd on CD17? Anyone who checks, ignore the open circles--I don't know what crack FF is smoking, but that's my normal wake time... it decided that since I woke up early a few days, it would change my temp time to 9-10  uh-uh, I temp at 10-11, thank you very much FF, you put those closed circles back where they belong!


looks promising. I would BD today just incase you go any higher!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
ITA. I hate that my cycles are 30-33 days long. I feel like I'm missing chances to conceive because I have to wait so long to start trying again. I'd much rather have AF every three weeks than every 4 1/2, almost 5 weeks.

Yeah, I'm a 5-8w cycle and I hate spending so much time on hold waiting for the egg to come!


----------



## veganmama719

I agree, 2.7 is still a bit high for optimal TTC! Mine is 1.7 because I kept INSISTING my dosage was not right and got it upped.


----------



## happylemon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lindsey608* 
Ok, I'm really not impressed with my post-o temps right now. Why are they going down instead of up?!








:

Ah well. I'm not going to be too disappointed if it doesn't happen this month. I'd be due the beginning of December. Maybe it's better if it happens next month. December is crazy enough as is!

Or maybe I'm tempting fate and it will happen this month, just because.










Your temps are still well above the cover line. I wouldn't count yourself out yet!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
LOL. mine are behaving like a damn easter egg hunt right now, they're not cooperating! lol.

LOL!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
We are bon with a million or two oocytes. Only a small percent develop into eggs. Of the ones that DO mature....many degenerate. They degenerate more as we age.







And then you add all the enviromental cr*p, genetics, etc. Egss have a real hard time. They can't repair themselves like other cells can. So, all that said...I think it is like an average of 400 mature eggs that we get to release during our lifetime. We release one, sometimes more each cycle. Once they are gone they are gone.








I know that sounds like bad news. sorry. Don't mean to be a downer just sharing what I've learned.









: Debby Downer! J/K, you are totally right. I completely took my fertility for granted until i had my m/c, I did not realize what a precious gift it all really is.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 

But on a happier note - I've been sick to my stomach all day, I've got a headache for the third day in a row, and I need a nap right now.

Liz

Lucky! I want some of that! lol!


----------



## heatherh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
I agree, 2.7 is still a bit high for optimal TTC! Mine is 1.7 because I kept INSISTING my dosage was not right and got it upped.

I wonder if it would be worth it to try a small dose of thyroid? Trying to think what I might do in this situation. *apmama2myboo* - might your doctor be open to trying a small dose and monitoring you? It just sounds *so much* like thyroid... OTOH I'd hate to mess with you if you're perfectly fine, yk?


----------



## apmama2myboo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
I wonder if it would be worth it to try a small dose of thyroid? Trying to think what I might do in this situation. *apmama2myboo* - might your doctor be open to trying a small dose and monitoring you? It just sounds *so much* like thyroid... OTOH I'd hate to mess with you if you're perfectly fine, yk?

I know it sounds a lot like thyroid. I was really convinced last summer that I had hypothyroid, because every physical thing points to that, but they did so much bloodwork on me that it was hard for them to keep drawing it. I even had to go back because of the six vials they took one day, three of them hematized and i had to give three new ones the next day. sucked. they tested me for everything that made sense, and many things that didn't. I found that when I take iodine in my new prenatals nothing changes, so i don't know. my doc right now is leery of vitex, just talked to my nurse and they had never heard of it. I did get a prescription for ponstel for the bad cramps, hopefully that will help me out. my ob/gyn is out til friday but when he gets back they're going to talk with him about my cycles getting shorter and the like. we'll see what happens. I don't think he or my family doc would be very open to thyroid meds as i've talked to them both about it before. thanks for all the information though. If i hadn't done tons of reading and even more testing about it last summer, i would be all over it


----------



## Lindsey608

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 








your chart is looking nice!
charting is mostly to let you see when you O'd. Just like some people don't temp during AF, I don't temp after O.


I know and my temps are still nice and high. I can't help comparing everything to Dec. though, when I got my BFP. Now that was a textbook- preeeetty chart.


----------



## A Mothers Love

Ok. I'm feeling really annoyed. I have just had my first "O": since my M/C 4 months ago. BUT now I am suffering with a BUNCH of acne!!!!!







:
This ever happen to anyone else? My skin has not done this since I was a teenager.


----------



## DreamWeaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
Hi everyone. I'm still here, I just have had a very very busy few days! hoping AF shows up right on time sometime this week.

Good Luck, Amydoula! Hoping for regular cycles for you,







: and easy to find eggs!!









*ScootchsMom*, I dunno where else do people get excited about other people's cycles and pee and stick test, LOL! Keeping fingers crossed for you, and baby vibes!!









*heatherh* thanks for the hug! You are so sweet!









*Sioko*, good luck!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
the middle in the middle of the night, but that was fine. Still got cuddle time. And moving me to the middle also made BDing easier, lol, to get a quickie in in the morning









woo-hoo! Happy bd'ing!!
















for *boobs4milk*! Thank you for your hug too!

*BlissfullyLoving*, hoping to hear some good news from you in a fews, yay!

*Oleria*, feel better soon!









*Me:* got a last minute call to go interview with one last OB yesterday. Now the next step is to decide on who. Oh, it's hard! None of them care for laboring in water, let alone an underwater delivery! None really was "the one" for me.... so I am waiting to see if my heart tugs me towards any particular one. Also, although the lady who rented us the birthing tub said we can use it for free for the next time (becoz Ferdinand died), dh said he will not want to go near it, let alone go pick it up and set up. Too many bad memories, he said, with tears in his eyes. And he said maybe the last time we focused too much on the "accessories", and forgot to monitor the baby. This time we shd focus on the outcome, and not the fuddy duddy experience woo-hoo-hoo kind of thing.... I guess he has a point. I just feel defensive becoz we did not have reason to be on high alert, since our first 2 pregnancies went well. But I suppose, maybe that was the "lesson" for us.


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 

*Me:* got a last minute call to go interview with one last OB yesterday. Now the next step is to decide on who. Oh, it's hard! None of them care for laboring in water, let alone an underwater delivery! None really was "the one" for me.... so I am waiting to see if my heart tugs me towards any particular one. Also, although the lady who rented us the birthing tub said we can use it for free for the next time (becoz Ferdinand died), dh said he will not want to go near it, let alone go pick it up and set up. Too many bad memories, he said, with tears in his eyes. And he said maybe the last time we focused too much on the "accessories", and forgot to monitor the baby. This time we shd focus on the outcome, and not the fuddy duddy experience woo-hoo-hoo kind of thing.... I guess he has a point. I just feel defensive becoz we did not have reason to be on high alert, since our first 2 pregnancies went well. But I suppose, maybe that was the "lesson" for us.









Can you see a midwife? I think I have asked you this before. Is it the insurance?
Midwives can be so much more tolerent @ accepting what WE want








I know you live close by us(somewhat) A midwife may be just what you are looking for. There are many here in our state


----------



## skybluepink02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
*skybluepink*, I think I am also having an annovulatory cycle as well. I m/c around the same time as you. CD 22 and no signs of O. I had some EWCM yesterday for a short time but my temp was high already. I think I'll see it come down again.
At this point I am just hoping it is annovulatory and I get AF sometime next week. I'd rather that than not O'ing for another couple of weeks!

Me too! I hate the thought of waiting 3 more weeks of an maybe/maybe not anovulatory cycle. I'd rather get it over with and start fresh.


----------



## heatherh

Oh, *Dreamweaver*! Poor DH







Just remember that focusing on making the experience better for all *is* focusing on the outcome - at least as best we can. You've got lots of time to figure out all the details. Maybe DH will come around later on.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
*Me:* got a last minute call to go interview with one last OB yesterday. Now the next step is to decide on who. Oh, it's hard! None of them care for laboring in water, let alone an underwater delivery! None really was "the one" for me.... so I am waiting to see if my heart tugs me towards any particular one. Also, although the lady who rented us the birthing tub said we can use it for free for the next time (becoz Ferdinand died), dh said he will not want to go near it, let alone go pick it up and set up. Too many bad memories, he said, with tears in his eyes. And he said maybe the last time we focused too much on the "accessories", and forgot to monitor the baby. This time we shd focus on the outcome, and not the fuddy duddy experience woo-hoo-hoo kind of thing.... I guess he has a point. I just feel defensive becoz we did not have reason to be on high alert, since our first 2 pregnancies went well. But I suppose, maybe that was the "lesson" for us.

















Maybe a midwife in a hospital would be a compromise? Our local hospital has midwives that do water births.


----------



## heatherh

You guys are quiet tonight.








: for those getting close to knowing.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

I had some brown mucousy spotting today. These last few days my cervix and uterus have been behaving unusually. I am not sure what to make of it. I think it is too early for implantation. I half expect AF to show up anytime...even though it would only be five days since O. I am not sure what is going on.


----------



## apmama2myboo

Blissfully, sorry to hear about the spotting. It really sucks!

Anyone here waiting for AF to get back to "normal"? by that i mean, the heaviness of the periods along with worse cramping than before pg? My ob/gyn is out til tomorrow, but in the meantime they gave me Pomstel for the cramps (it's an expensive NSAID, with insurance it was 50 bucks for 12 pills!) but it seems to help. I hate taking anything but these cramps....man it's worse than before I got pg...more painful, heavier, all that. I am so frustrated with my body right now, from the shortening cycles to the bad AF's, we're well into the new year and I wanted to be pg by now







damn AF. (*&^*)&^*&^%#&^%*&^%^&####!!

ok i feel better now


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

*apmama2myboo*,


----------



## ScootchsMom

apmama2myboo









AF sucks.

BlissfullyLoving - 5 DPO could be implantation spotting









Me - just hanging and waiting to test. I'm 10 DPO. Still have a gross feeling in my stomache, it goes away while I'm eating, but comes back with in 5 minutes, yuck! Still crampy, and my boobs were really sensitive last night. They don't exactly hurt, but they ache. Also, I have a stuffed up nose that my allergy med is not clearing up, which is a definite pg sign for me. I had Rhinitis (sp?) of Pregnancy with DD, I couldn't breathe through my nose for almost 6 months. I had it with the miscarriage too, started immediately. I'm so trying to not get my hopes up, trying not to obsess, but how can I not, KWIM? UGH, I wish you could take a test at like 5 DPO and get a definite answer









I got paid today, so I'll be getting some tests for the weekend. At least I can alleviate my need to POAS by buying some, lol.

Liz


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Me - just hanging and waiting to test. I'm 10 DPO. Still have a gross feeling in my stomache, it goes away while I'm eating, but comes back with in 5 minutes, yuck! Still crampy, and my boobs were really sensitive last night. They don't exactly hurt, but they ache. Also, I have a stuffed up nose that my allergy med is not clearing up, which is a definite pg sign for me. I had Rhinitis (sp?) of Pregnancy with DD, I couldn't breathe through my nose for almost 6 months. I had it with the miscarriage too, started immediately. I'm so trying to not get my hopes up, trying not to obsess, but how can I not, KWIM? UGH, I wish you could take a test at like 5 DPO and get a definite answer









I got paid today, so I'll be getting some tests for the weekend. At least I can alleviate my need to POAS by buying some, lol.

Liz

It looks so good for you!







: Your chart looks great!


----------



## veganmama719

Wow, *Scootchsmom*, that sure is a pretty chart! And your symptoms sound very promising!

*SKybluepink02*, yep, I know exactly how you are feeling! I'm CD 23 and had EWCM Tuesday and yesterday. Waiting until my hcg is under 5 to DTD without protection. I go for my (hopefully) last beta today but won't get the results until tomorrow. So tomorrow night I might be ready to go. Hopefully I am not o'ing today! That would be really frustrating!
I usually get AF on CD 27. So if she shows up on time, having had an annovulatory cycle, that would be fine with me!


----------



## Olerica

Lots of nice looking charts out there! I can't wait until there are some BFPs to get excited about.

I'm home again today but feeling better, thanks for all the well wishes.


----------



## happylemon

*apmama2myboo*








s

*ScootchsMom*








: Your chart is looking so good!

me: My temps seem to be reflecting O. I keep having dreams that I am PG. The TWW is going to be so long. I am already trying to think of fun things to do when AF is due because as much as I have tried not to get my hopes up I know it will be hard when she gets here. Life is finally getting back to normal after the m/c and then getting sick, I don't want to regress right now.

So anyway, I guess I am *waiting to know* now







:


----------



## DreamWeaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
Can you see a midwife? I think I have asked you this before. Is it the insurance?
Midwives can be so much more tolerent @ accepting what WE want








I know you live close by us(somewhat) A midwife may be just what you are looking for. There are many here in our state























Oh, Mother's Love.... it is insurance. Last two times we paid out of pocket, but after Ferdinand died, dh just does not care for midwives anymore. he wants technology. he wants monitoring. I understand how he feels. Although we agree monitoring does not guarantee anything, at least we feel we will do everything we can... instead of blissfully waiting, like we had before...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
Oh, *Dreamweaver*! Poor DH







Just remember that focusing on making the experience better for all *is* focusing on the outcome - at least as best we can. You've got lots of time to figure out all the details. Maybe DH will come around later on.

I think so too. I would hate to have a controlled and stressed birth environment. I know if I do get pregnant and all goes well, I am going to focus a lot of energy on a calm and loving birth environment, though at this point, this sounds impossible to even imagine!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 







Maybe a midwife in a hospital would be a compromise? Our local hospital has midwives that do water births.

Sigh* Hospitals here do not allow for water births. You can bring in your tub and labor in it, that's all...

*BlissfullyLoving*, I also think you are having implantation spotting. Waiting is hard!!







&









*apmama* sorry to hear about those monstrous cramping!









*ScootchsMom* Wow, I also think it's looking promising for you!









Me: still trying to find peace. Can't believe almost 8 months into it, on some days I still feel chicken to head out into the world. It still feels so insecure and dangerous.... have been neglecting my yoga practice. somebody kick my butt!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
Me: still trying to find peace. Can't believe almost 8 months into it, on some days I still feel chicken to head out into the world. It still feels so insecure and dangerous.... have been neglecting my yoga practice. somebody kick my butt!









I do not want to _kick_ you, so how about I get a dog to chase you?







:


----------



## Sioko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
We are bon with a million or two oocytes. Only a small percent develop into eggs. Of the ones that DO mature....many degenerate. They degenerate more as we age.







And then you add all the enviromental cr*p, genetics, etc. Egss have a real hard time. They can't repair themselves like other cells can. So, all that said...I think it is like an average of 400 mature eggs that we get to release during our lifetime. We release one, sometimes more each cycle. Once they are gone they are gone.








I know that sounds like bad news. sorry. Don't mean to be a downer just sharing what I've learned.

Geez. And then you can add in that some of us only have one tube for those kids to get through which cuts that 400 in half or more! Then some women have only one ovary or one active ovary.... oh the chances! Oh the math!







: Aaak! This one better work out!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 

Me: I'm miserable today. I've been home with what I classify as the flu. Body aches, dry coughing (which hurts) draining sinuses, sneezing. I'm not really feverish - within .5* - 1* of my waking temp during the day, but I did have a good fever breaking night sweat the night before last. I can't breathe so I've taken some theraflu which usually knocks me out.










s Get well soon!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
*Sioko* - Hope you have a most excellent appt tomorrow!


Haha! That reminded me of Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure!







Those guys were my icon heros! Still are to be honest







Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 

But on a happier note - I've been sick to my stomach all day, I've got a headache for the third day in a row, and I need a nap right now.

Liz

uke







::yawning: =























Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
I had some brown mucousy spotting today. These last few days my cervix and uterus have been behaving unusually. I am not sure what to make of it. I think it is too early for implantation. I half expect AF to show up anytime...even though it would only be five days since O. I am not sure what is going on.









IMPLANTATION!














:







:

*Boobs4Milk:*







s







s







s







s







s







s







s







s

*Me*
I'm 20 days preggo and was only 19 yesterday so of course there was barely a speck to see, but doc said he had a good feeling about it and sent me for the usual tests and such. It was also the first time I didn't feel guilty about taking the freebies bag. I have another Appt. next Wed. I think they will treat me as "high risk" this time.

I'm really scared of this scar tissue on my belly from the surgeries not stretching and hurting, not to mention what must be scarred up inside.... I'm willing to go through anything for this babe though. It's just scary...

Sorry to keep bothering you chicks, I'm not _ready_ to move to the other boards, KWIM???


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
*Me*
I'm 20 days preggo and was only 19 yesterday so of course there was barely a speck to see, but doc said he had a good feeling about it and sent me for the usual tests and such. It was also the first time I didn't feel guilty about taking the freebies bag. I have another Appt. next Wed. I think they will treat me as "high risk" this time.

I'm really scared of this scar tissue on my belly from the surgeries not stretching and hurting, not to mention what must be scarred up inside.... I'm willing to go through anything for this babe though. It's just scary...

Sorry to keep bothering you chicks, I'm not _ready_ to move to the other boards, KWIM???

You are not bothering us!

I am happy to hear you had a good appt.









If you do not mind me asking, what surgeries did you have?


----------



## skybluepink02

Well, I'm back to *Cycle day 1*. I'm ok with it though. Last cycle was anovulatory, so I'm glad to get a fresh start and hopfully this cycle will be the one!

*Veganmama* I hope you get the same.







or even better, ovulate and don't get AF at all


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
I just did the math








28 day cycle = 13 eggs a year
33 day cycle = 11 eggs a year.

You see more eggs spilled, I see 13 chances to get pregnant! Although that is interesting to see like that. I'd never considered how many eggs I dropped. Of course, I only started in July of '07, didn't have one in November and probably not December, either, though it's hard to tell post-m/c. Which would mean that for 07, I dropped 4 eggs, maybe 5, unless I had any double follicle drops. The problem with the math is, you don't know when two eggs reach maturity and go bombs away. I could be dropping two eggs each month to your one and end up with 22 to your 13, ya know? Not very likely (and fraternal twins don't run in my family, so that makes it even less likely) but still feasible.
*
apmama*--I took vitex and got pregnant the next month. I lost the baby the month after that. It's probably just that something wasn't right and baby would have gone either way, but I've avoided vitex since. I'm going to go back on it next month, though, if I don't conceive this one. It's important to stop it once you get pregnant, though. Some women continue, but it's supposed to be inadvisable during pregnancy. You take two a day (I took them roughly every 12 hours).

*barose*--yup, we have more eggs than we will ever use. Some of them get damaged by outside sources, though (smoking--which includes second hand, drugs, malnutrition, etc.) before they even get the follicle ride, but they are less likely to mature. In actuality, 4-5 eggs are released into the follicles, but only one is matured and dropped (typically). But we have millions when we're born (we've already lost millions by the time we're born) and all sorts of stuff happens to them, both before they come out and after.

*Chel*--lol, I shouldn't complain about my 32 day cycle when you could wait up to 8 weeks! Man, I'd go nuts!!

*AML*--I very randomly get acne after O. I had it with Lilly's pregnancy something awful, it's a first-second trimester symptom, so be prepared









*Dreamweaver*--I don't think it was a lesson. So many women have bad outcomes because of all the monitoring and stressing over the monitors--I understand his concern, but from the other side of the pool... I was a cesarean at 42 weeks after 22 1/2 hours of pain-meds free labor. But despite wanting a natural birth, I was monitored, tied down with the EFM, even though it was mobile, when I moved, it stopped picking up my perfectly healthy baby, pitocin when I failed to do more than a few contractions in 5 hours, etc. In the end, maybe it was her huge head that didn't want to make a nice cone. Maybe it was that combined with my hips being damaged in the car accident. If I'd been at home, relaxed and on my own clock, that might not have happened. She might have come out because I wouldn't have been harassed into purple pushing before I was even feeling an urge to push, I wouldn't have been left with all these "what if" questions and people say that the baby being healthy is the most important outcome--sure. But when you have to worry that you could die from a post-op infection, that your baby is 3x more likely to die in the first month for being born that way, you miss the first bath and diapers because you can't move without help or even wipe your own butt without a nurse to help you, and you can't lift your own newborn, that puts a real damper on things. My point is, it's not wrong of you not to want to end up like that. This time, I'm strongly leaning towards an unassisted birth, just so I can give birth vaginally, like I know I can.

*BLissfully*--I agree that it's not too soon for implantation.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
Well, I'm back to *Cycle day 1*. I'm ok with it though. Last cycle was anovulatory, so I'm glad to get a fresh start and hopfully this cycle will be the one!









Sorry about AF, but I hope this cycle is just right for you!!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
Well, I'm back to *Cycle day 1*. I'm ok with it though. Last cycle was anovulatory, so I'm glad to get a fresh start and hopfully this cycle will be the one!























for this next cycle!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
It's important to stop it once you get pregnant, though. Some women continue, but it's supposed to be inadvisable during pregnancy. .

Actually, Susan Weed (famous herbalist) says that it is safe to take through pregnancy. "It is a wonderful tonic to enhance the chances of conception through its ability to regulate ovulation and if taken through the first trimester, vitex will reduce the chances of miscarriage. After the birth, it helps a new mother to produce plenty of milk." (http://www.susunweed.com/Article_Vitex_RedMoonHerbs.htm)


----------



## veganmama719

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
Well, I'm back to *Cycle day 1*. I'm ok with it though. Last cycle was anovulatory, so I'm glad to get a fresh start and hopfully this cycle will be the one!

*Veganmama* I hope you get the same.







or even better, ovulate and don't get AF at all









Whoo hoo! Good for you *skybluepink02*. I don't usually cheer when AF shows up for someone but I sure am now!


----------



## DreamWeaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 







I do not want to _kick_ you, so how about I get a dog to chase you?







:

LOL!!







Yes, that will be a good image to get in my head! Thanks!

*Sioko*, yay!








For your scar tissue, maybe you can try some essential oil blend that helps with healing and stretching?



skybluepink02 said:


> Well, I'm back to *Cycle day 1*. I'm ok with it though. Last cycle was anovulatory, so I'm glad to get a fresh start and hopfully this cycle will be the one!
> 
> Yes! Keeping fingers crossed for you!!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xakana*
> *Dreamweaver*--I don't think it was a lesson. So many women have bad outcomes because of all the monitoring and stressing over the monitors--I understand his concern, but from the other side of the pool... I was a cesarean at 42 weeks after 22 1/2 hours of pain-meds free labor. But despite wanting a natural birth, I was monitored, tied down with the EFM, even though it was mobile, when I moved, it stopped picking up my perfectly healthy baby, pitocin when I failed to do more than a few contractions in 5 hours, etc. In the end, maybe it was her huge head that didn't want to make a nice cone. Maybe it was that combined with my hips being damaged in the car accident. If I'd been at home, relaxed and on my own clock, that might not have happened. She might have come out because I wouldn't have been harassed into purple pushing before I was even feeling an urge to push, I wouldn't have been left with all these "what if" questions and people say that the baby being healthy is the most important outcome--sure. But when you have to worry that you could die from a post-op infection, that your baby is 3x more likely to die in the first month for being born that way, you miss the first bath and diapers because you can't move without help or even wipe your own butt without a nurse to help you, and you can't lift your own newborn, that puts a real damper on things. My point is, it's not wrong of you not to want to end up like that. This time, I'm strongly leaning towards an unassisted birth, just so I can give birth vaginally, like I know I can.
> 
> xak, I know what you mean. I have read so many stories like this too, and def do not want an unnecc over-medicated pregnancy or birth! Much as it is difficult, i still wanna trust that my body can do it, that it will be ok this next time!! I have heard good things abt the hospital near me... that they are as hands-off as can be... so we shall see. sigh*


----------



## Sioko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
You are not bothering us!

I am happy to hear you had a good appt.









If you do not mind me asking, what surgeries did you have?

Two ectopic surgeries. One was an emergency where they did a kind of mini C-section cut about 4in long, and the other was the laproscopic (sp?) type.
The long one I think is low enough, but it's the little lapro. cuts in my belly button and one on the side of my tummy 1in long that I'm worried about "pinching" for 5+ mo. And then also the scr tissue left by my lost tube inside. Is there scar tissue on my uterus? Will it stretch ok??? *scared again*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 

*Sioko*, yay!








For your scar tissue, maybe you can try some essential oil blend that helps with healing and stretching?

I have some grapeseed and some jojoba, but I haven't decided which one is better/safest to use during preg.

*skybluepink02*







: for next cycle!


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
Two ectopic surgeries. One was an emergency where they did a kind of mini C-section cut about 4in long, and the other was the laproscopic (sp?) type.
The long one I think is low enough, but it's the little lapro. cuts in my belly button and one on the side of my tummy 1in long that I'm worried about "pinching" for 5+ mo. And then also the scr tissue left by my lost tube inside. Is there scar tissue on my uterus? Will it stretch ok??? *scared again*

I don't think the scars on the outside will give you a problem. I had my appendix out with a lap surgery about 10 years ago, same type of scars you have, and they stretched no problem during my PG with DD. Of course they looked ugly as sin, very red and they cause a lot more stretch marks to pop up than I probably would have had otherwise, but they did stretch with no problem. As for internal scars, I don't know, I had a c/s with DD and am nervous about adhesions causing me a lot of pain, but I'll take the pain if it means a baby.

But, fear not, scar tissue does stretch, it just takes a little longer to do so, and the results ain't pretty









Liz


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
Well, I'm back to *Cycle day 1*. I'm ok with it though. Last cycle was anovulatory, so I'm glad to get a fresh start and hopfully this cycle will be the one!











Still no AF here unfortunately but it is not unheard of at all for me to have a 31 or 32 day cycle so hopefully tomorrow or Saturday. (it always comes in the morning so if she hasn't arrive by now I know today is not the day)


----------



## heatherh

Checking in real quick! First post should be updated to here. If I missed anything, lemme know and I'll fix it tonight!

No news here. No symptoms or anything... just chuggin' along







:


----------



## happylemon

Thanks for moving me Heather. Keeping my







: for you!


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 





















for this next cycle!

Actually, Susan Weed (famous herbalist) says that it is safe to take through pregnancy. "It is a wonderful tonic to enhance the chances of conception through its ability to regulate ovulation and if taken through the first trimester, vitex will reduce the chances of miscarriage. After the birth, it helps a new mother to produce plenty of milk." (http://www.susunweed.com/Article_Vitex_RedMoonHerbs.htm)

See, I've read her saying that, but every other herbalist I've read says that the leveling out of prolactin that it does is dangerous to pregnancy and it's counterindicated for pregnancy. What's more, vitex is well known to _potentially_ damage milk supply and I'd never recommend it for a new mother, as it also interferes with LAM by returning a woman to fertility quickly. In fact, it's good for ending extended LAM to return fertility in women who want to continue breastfeeding (and are aware they may have to counteract the effects of vitex on their milk) but aren't ovulating yet.


----------



## Lindsey608

*BlissfullyLoving*-- def. NOT too early for implantation! I had a big temp dip at 4 dpo in December and was testing positive at 9 dpo (even on a digi!)

Keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
See, I've read her saying that, but every other herbalist I've read says that the leveling out of prolactin that it does is dangerous to pregnancy and it's counterindicated for pregnancy. What's more, vitex is well known to _potentially_ damage milk supply and I'd never recommend it for a new mother, as it also interferes with LAM by returning a woman to fertility quickly. In fact, it's good for ending extended LAM to return fertility in women who want to continue breastfeeding (and are aware they may have to counteract the effects of vitex on their milk) but aren't ovulating yet.

I do know a few herbalists in person that say it is safe during pregnancy. I looked at some research in my NDs office that showed safety, I am not sure where it was from though. I am good at research, so I know that the studies looked good.

I also read that it could be bad for milk supply, and I know that I read in her book that Weed recommended not using it in the third trimester for that reason. It was a little weird to see it recommended there. I was warned about it for my milk supply.

I wanted to post that I was going to do more research, but I just did not have enough time. I will try to look into it more.

I will try to look around on her website to find her sources.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lindsey608* 
*BlissfullyLoving*-- def. NOT too early for implantation! I had a big temp dip at 4 dpo in December and was testing positive at 9 dpo (even on a digi!)

Keeping everything crossed for you









Thanks everyone! I am getting so excited. I have not had any more spotting since that one time this morning. Ahhhh! I am not sure if I can wait over a week to test!


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
See, I've read her saying that, but every other herbalist I've read says that the leveling out of prolactin that it does is dangerous to pregnancy and it's counterindicated for pregnancy. What's more, vitex is well known to _potentially_ damage milk supply and I'd never recommend it for a new mother, as it also interferes with LAM by returning a woman to fertility quickly. In fact, it's good for ending extended LAM to return fertility in women who want to continue breastfeeding (and are aware they may have to counteract the effects of vitex on their milk) but aren't ovulating yet.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
I do know a few herbalists in person that say it is safe during pregnancy. I looked at some research in my NDs office that showed safety, I am not sure where it was from though. I am good at research, so I know that the studies looked good.

I also read that it could be bad for milk supply, and I know that I read in her book that Weed recommended not using it in the third trimester for that reason. It was a little weird to see it recommended there. I was warned about it for my milk supply.

I wanted to post that I was going to do more research, but I just did not have enough time. I will try to look into it more.

I will try to look around on her website to find her sources.









:







:







:







:







:







:
I swear you guys, I learn more here by accident than other places by design. You all are absolutely amazing!

Bliss: I can't wait for you to test either... get on it!


----------



## Sioko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
I don't think the scars on the outside will give you a problem. I had my appendix out with a lap surgery about 10 years ago, same type of scars you have, and they stretched no problem during my PG with DD. Of course they looked ugly as sin, very red and they cause a lot more stretch marks to pop up than I probably would have had otherwise, but they did stretch with no problem. As for internal scars, I don't know, I had a c/s with DD and am nervous about adhesions causing me a lot of pain, but I'll take the pain if it means a baby.

But, fear not, scar tissue does stretch, it just takes a little longer to do so, and the results ain't pretty










Liz


Ooooh, thanks! I forgot about true C-sections and the LARGE scars they make! I guess my tiny little tube scar will be fine then







Come to think of it, I don't normally hear much complaining from post-C-section women about their internal scars causing pain probs with subsequent preg. Maybe that means it doesn't hurt???

We need to find a pregnancy after C-section board to lurk on....

Thanks for the warning about the lapro. scars! I guess they'll make interesting designs like my poor navel piercing did.... I shoulda listened to my mom on that one!


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
Thanks for the warning about the lapro. scars! I guess they'll make interesting designs like my poor navel piercing did.... I shoulda listened to my mom on that one!

Yeah, me too! The only thing that could have made t worse looking would be if I had gotten a tattoo on my belly. I could just imagine the stretched out mess THAT would have been!

Me - took an FRER this am, FMU, and its still negative. I don't know how I can be feeling like such crud, have al these symptoms, and its still -. I have one more test and I'll try to hold off until Sunday to test again. I was so sad to see that neg this morning, I was just so sure. I mean come on, I almost puked in the parking lot of the mall yesterday after lunch. Its not f'ing fair that I lost that baby in January and that I have to go through this, that any of us have to go through this.

Liz


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Me - took an FRER this am, FMU, and its still negative. I don't know how I can be feeling like such crud, have al these symptoms, and its still -. I have one more test and I'll try to hold off until Sunday to test again. I was so sad to see that neg this morning, I was just so sure. I mean come on, I almost puked in the parking lot of the mall yesterday after lunch. Its not f'ing fair that I lost that baby in January and that I have to go through this, that any of us have to go through this.

Liz









It is still early. I got a negative at 8dpo and a positive at 10dpo last time.


----------



## boobs4milk

s, ladies and thank you all for the encouragement. after almost 19 months of this, i know when to count myself out, though.

good luck to those about to know!

jen


----------



## punkrawkmama27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Yeah, me too! The only thing that could have made t worse looking would be if I had gotten a tattoo on my belly. I could just imagine the stretched out mess THAT would have been!

Me - took an FRER this am, FMU, and its still negative. I don't know how I can be feeling like such crud, have al these symptoms, and its still -. I have one more test and I'll try to hold off until Sunday to test again. I was so sad to see that neg this morning, I was just so sure. I mean come on, I almost puked in the parking lot of the mall yesterday after lunch. Its not f'ing fair that I lost that baby in January and that I have to go through this, that any of us have to go through this.

Liz









I am going through the same thing. I feel very queasy in the morning. At night I feel very crampy, achy in my back, and tired. I fall asleep while nursing ds in the rocking chair. But, I tested yesterday. bfn, and this morning, and I told myself this is it! But, it wasnt..it was a bfn. I feel like I am running out of time for a bfp this month, but I feel so icky right now, maybe it is all just in my head. I am keeping my







: for the both of us!!

Oh and by the way...I have a tat on my belly, it goes around my belly button. It was my first, and when I got it done, the artist said well, you wont be able to have any kids. I said well I dont want kids (I was only 18 and kids were so not in my future). I also had it pierced too. I had to take the ring out way before I got pregnant b/c I was in the Army, so by the time I got pregnant, it was almost healed, and didnt look bad, but my tat was a butterfly with a vine around my belly button, and someone told me oh my gosh what is that? It looks like a bat! Anyways, even after 4 pregnancies, it has gone back down to normal, except the fading. If my tummy were flatter, I would get it touched up and show it off again, it doesnt look to bad.


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrawkmama27* 







I am going through the same thing. I feel very queasy in the morning. At night I feel very crampy, achy in my back, and tired. I fall asleep while nursing ds in the rocking chair. But, I tested yesterday. bfn, and this morning, and I told myself this is it! But, it wasnt..it was a bfn. I feel like I am running out of time for a bfp this month, but I feel so icky right now, maybe it is all just in my head. I am keeping my







: for the both of us!!

Oh and by the way...I have a tat on my belly, it goes around my belly button. It was my first, and when I got it done, the artist said well, you wont be able to have any kids. I said well I dont want kids (I was only 18 and kids were so not in my future). I also had it pierced too. I had to take the ring out way before I got pregnant b/c I was in the Army, so by the time I got pregnant, it was almost healed, and didnt look bad, but my tat was a butterfly with a vine around my belly button, and someone told me oh my gosh what is that? It looks like a bat! Anyways, even after 4 pregnancies, it has gone back down to normal, except the fading. If my tummy were flatter, I would get it touched up and show it off again, it doesnt look to bad.

Good to know about the tat. I have three, just not on my belly, so I haven't had to worry about them stretching or anything. I think the one on my lower back did stretch a bit, but it never looked distorted. I took out my belly button ring LONG before I got pg, probably about 6 years before, but I still had my toungue pierced, and all my ear piercings. They made me take them out when I went in to labor, and after my c/s I forgot to put my toungue post back in and by the time I did remember it had closed







I never felt going through getting it done again.








This waiting sucks big time!


----------



## apmama2myboo

b4m, may you find happiness and peace. I am glad I got to know you in here, sad as it ever is to be here in the first place. Please take care of yourself









c/s scars. I had a bikini line c/s with dd, and when i was pg last time I carried almost to 20 weeks. after about month 3, i started feeling numbness or tingling sometimes on my scar area, and was told this was totally normal. As the pg progressed I felt it more and more. It didn't hurt. it just tingled sometimes, or felt pressure, but no pain. and i know from pain







i get migraines and have the endo so i know all about it. anyways, that's my 2 cents. i found that shea butter in a body butter works best for the scar and for my hellishly dry skin in general. i use one from vicky's secret. that's all i ever buy in that store! Lol.

so my AF came at cd22, then it was so heavy the first 2 days and so nasty with cramps that I got some Pomstel from my doc. Now AF is almost gone, so it's like she showed up long enough to kick my a$$ and then took off. I feel like she's doing drive-bys on me! anyways, my doc is supposed to talk to the nurse today and let me know if i should be concerned about the shortening cycles and those issues.

hope you all have a great weekend.
Amydoula, i've got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Olerica

ScootchsMom & punkrawkmama27: I've got my fingers crossed for you, and














too.

Just checking in. 9 DPO. Sigh. My cold/flu thing is better. I'm not as achy and iritable, but my boobs still hurt. I'm hanging in here though...and my chart is still looking good.


----------



## DreamWeaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
. Is there scar tissue on my uterus? Will it stretch ok??? *scared again*

Sioko, I don't know about scars "inside", but I know for outside scar tissue, you can definitely soften it and coax it to stretch. Is there an herbalist or a certified massage therapist in your area you can talk to? I believe jojoba is safe, though I have heard people reacting to it. I have a friend whose doctor told him just plain olive oil is good!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
No news here. No symptoms or anything... just chuggin' along







:

Keeing fingers crossed for you too!!!









Hugs to ScootchsMom and punkraw, urgh, waiting is hard!!!







Can you do something to distract yourself, like doing intricate mandala drawing or some of those repetitive numb your mind sort of activities?? Keeping fingers crossed and sending baby vibes... hang in there!!









Olerica, glad you are feeling better today.









Me: my AF sort of came yesterday. like spotting. For some reason I tend to spot for a few days before it comes full on. Anyway that means we'll be bd'ing in a week or so!!


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
I wanted to post that I was going to do more research, but I just did not have enough time. I will try to look into it more.

Thank you, do share please! If I do use it, it would be nice to know if I have to stop at O or BFP (because I'm not going to take any supplements in the first trimester this time).

*Sioko*--I have both cesarean and lapro scars (5 lapro). I don't think my cesarean scar will undergo any stretching (although it has a yucky stretch mark running through it that ITCHED SO BAD) and I don't have pain in my scar. I couldn't feel anything there for about 6 months (except random itchiness), then slowly, feeling returned and I only realized a couple months ago that I have full feeling back. My lapro scars, however... my belly button was deformed by the initial surgery, but the weight I gained after it (bad me, I need back on my pre-op diet, but I can't stick to it! it's too freaking expensive) softened the scars and my belly button is nice and round again (instead of the slit that it was for like three or four months) because the surgeon tried to go in and messed up the first time (he blamed scar tissue from my cesarean, which isn't possible, because it's at the top of my hairline--called a bikini scar, it's meant never to be seen or interfere with anything--and I had full horizontal incisions, so they were never anywhere near my belly button) and had to make another incision and go in again. But mine was a gallbladder removal (just in time, too, it had almost ruptured). So I'll be having similar scar fun with the baby belly, but it never occurred to me to be worried--maybe because none of my other belly scars gave me a problem when I was pregnant last time, but they weren't surgical...

*Liz*--you're only 8DPO! Cut it out! Wait until 12DPO at least (which is Tuesday, by the by). And then you'll get your BFP!! Come ON *BFP*!!

*rawk* (yes, your name is too long when typing involves a toddler in the lap) (and *Liz*)--that's what I would have said about belly tats. I once asked my artisi about stretching and he said I'd have to gain so much weight it wouldn't be funny, even in the belly, for it to really warp the tat. I didn't stretch in any of my tat places (ankle, neck) so I don't have experience with it, but from what other tattooed moms have said, it just doesn't matter. Although, you do know that you can use a flexible PTFE bar during pregnancy in a navel piercing to keep the piercing if you want, right?







It only has to go out if you have a cesarean (unless you switch to a non-conductive material like acrylic for the surgery--which is what I did with my lip...though they just put a band-aid over my seamless steel ring in my left cartilage to protect it so I didn't have to destroy the jewelry to take it out... which didn't make sense unless the band-aid grounded my ear ). But I went prepared with the acrylic jewelry, just in case, which turned out to be a good thing, even though I wasn't planning to survive a cesarean (I took it much better than I thought and my recurring dreams of having "failure" tattooed along my scar never happened--yes, I was THAT opposed to having a cesarean, I had a doula and everything and did all I thought I was supposed to to avoid one).

Further on the *scar issue*, Vit E oil (from the vitamin capsules) is supposed to be great.

*Dreamweaver*--have you talked to a dr. about the spotting or are you taking progesterone? I was told that spotting for a few days before AF was a sign of a prog deficiency...

*Me*: Crosshairs! w00t! Right where I expected them, though I wouldn't be shocked if they move up two days. Anyone want to take a pool on CD17 or CD19? Either way, looks like I BD'ed in the best timing I've had in _months_! (you can always tell when I've O'd because my posts become so much longer...)


----------



## Olerica

Xak: Cross Hairs!!! wOOt!!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Thank you, do share please! If I do use it, it would be nice to know if I have to stop at O or BFP (because I'm not going to take any supplements in the first trimester this time).

I have not done anything yet. We had a busy morning, and I have to run out in a few. I will get to it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Me*: Crosshairs! w00t! Right where I expected them, though I wouldn't be shocked if they move up two days. Anyone want to take a pool on CD17 or CD19? Either way, looks like I BD'ed in the best timing I've had in _months_! (you can always tell when I've O'd because my posts become so much longer...)

Yay!







:





















:


----------



## A Mothers Love

*Me*: Crosshairs! w00t! Right where I expected them, though I wouldn't be shocked if they move up two days. Anyone want to take a pool on CD17 or CD19? Either way, looks like I BD'ed in the best timing I've had in _months_! (you can always tell when I've O'd because my posts become so much longer...)[/QUOTE]

Interesting







Your "O" makes you more chatty?







((I know it's kind of an exciting time, esp. when you feel like everything went right this cycle)))) I wish you Good, Good Luck!!!

I'm still waiting for AF so I can move on. Trying to decide if a Christmas baby is what I want or not. There is so much going on at that time of year. ***I'm still desperatly wanting a """MAY BABY"" Both my M/C would have been may babies***It's not like I have much of a say in it anyways. I don't get to control everything.
I feel kinda sad. Think I have PMS


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
Xak: Cross Hairs!!! wOOt!!

Yipeeeee for crosshairs & your temp went up too. NICE!!!


----------



## happylemon

Hey everyone!

So is anyone else become a crazy chart stalker? I have never really been this hard core TTC and wanting to be PG and I also really wish everyone who has had a m/c could just get PG already. I have never really stalked charts before, and now I can't stop. I want a distraction from my own and I really want everyone else to have BFP's!!!

Also, I had/have some spotting today. is 4dpo too early for implantation spotting? I had implantation spotting with my M/C, but I did not mark the day and i had random mid cycle spotting after the m/c, but other then that I have never had any spotting not related to AF, EVER. So I am not sure if this could be implantation or if it is related to the m/c. If it is related to the m/c is scares me that we were TTC this cycle, maybe we should have waited.

I also have no clue when to test, I just want to know, but I don't want to see a BFN. AF is due on Easter, but with the m/c I got my BFP on Christmas day and i don't want to ruin another holiday! I just need to be patient, but it is so not my nature.

Oh, there are now 9 PG ladies in my playgroup, all due around or after when I should have been...







I hate being angry at them and I am really happy for them but... 9 seriously? COME ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!







:


----------



## A Mothers Love

YES. I stalk charts. It's what I do


----------



## A Mothers Love

Sarah2881
speaking of charts. i noticed that your temp for yesterday has one of those open circles. Did you temp at a different time? maybe it has not dropped really. If yesterdays temp was at a different time, you may want to remove it. That is what I have started to do, & I like my charts better that way. They are not so """rocky"""


----------



## happylemon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
Sarah2881
speaking of charts. i noticed that your temp for yesterday has one of those open circles. Did you temp at a different time? maybe it has not dropped really. If yesterdays temp was at a different time, you may want to remove it. That is what I have started to do, & I like my charts better that way. They are not so """rocky"""

Yes it was late, about 45 minutes. But my whole chart this time is so messed up with day light saving and DH keeps changing his work schedule so i keep waking up at different times. I have been relying more on CP and CM this month and just using the temps as best I can to support O time. I was thinking of just giving up temps this cycle, but I want to stay in the habit so my next chart will hopefully be pretty. I think i am just going to leave my chart alone for now an just make note of the times I take my temps. Although no one else can see my notes so it might get confusing for you guys!


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
Hey everyone!

So is anyone else become a crazy chart stalker? I have never really been this hard core TTC and wanting to be PG and I also really wish everyone who has had a m/c could just get PG already. I have never really stalked charts before, and now I can't stop. I want a distraction from my own and I really want everyone else to have BFP's!!!

Also, I had/have some spotting today. is 4dpo too early for implantation spotting? I had implantation spotting with my M/C, but I did not mark the day and i had random mid cycle spotting after the m/c, but other then that I have never had any spotting not related to AF, EVER. So I am not sure if this could be implantation or if it is related to the m/c. If it is related to the m/c is scares me that we were TTC this cycle, maybe we should have waited.

I also have no clue when to test, I just want to know, but I don't want to see a BFN. AF is due on Easter, but with the m/c I got my BFP on Christmas day and i don't want to ruin another holiday! I just need to be patient, but it is so not my nature.

Oh, there are now 9 PG ladies in my playgroup, all due around or after when I should have been...







I hate being angry at them and I am really happy for them but... 9 seriously? COME ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!







:

I'm totally a chart stalker! Every now and again I look at BoobsforMilk's chart and grrrrr..







Anyway, even if I don't comment, I'm stalking charts. Sorry if that's weird.








on the preggers in your play group.


----------



## veganmama719

*xak*, I would say CD 17. Congrats on the O and the great timing!

*AMother'sLove*, I would like a May baby too but I'll take what I can get at this point.

*Sarah*, no I don't think that is too early for implantation spotting. Good luck!

My HCG was down to 6 yesterday. My doc says I don't have to come in for any more blood tests. Looks like I might have missed O though. FF says it was Monday and I think yesterday.
So depressed about that. To miss it by one day................







:

The other PG woman in my office lost her baby yesterday too, our babes were due 3 weeks apart.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
So is anyone else become a crazy chart stalker? I have never really been this hard core TTC and wanting to be PG and I also really wish everyone who has had a m/c could just get PG already. I have never really stalked charts before, and now I can't stop. I want a distraction from my own and I really want everyone else to have BFP's!!!

I do. I also want everyone to get BFBs.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
Also, I had/have some spotting today. is 4dpo too early for implantation spotting? I had implantation spotting with my M/C, but I did not mark the day and i had random mid cycle spotting after the m/c, but other then that I have never had any spotting not related to AF, EVER. So I am not sure if this could be implantation or if it is related to the m/c. If it is related to the m/c is scares me that we were TTC this cycle, maybe we should have waited.

As far as I understand, correct me if I am wrong, is that if there is anything retained from your pregnancy your HCG levels will not come down all the way. So, if your bleeding was related to anything left then you would not have ovulated because your HCG would not be 0. I think the spotting was probably unrelated to the miscarriage.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
I also have no clue when to test, I just want to know, but I don't want to see a BFN. AF is due on Easter, but with the m/c I got my BFP on Christmas day and i don't want to ruin another holiday! I just need to be patient, but it is so not my nature.

How about the day after Easter? It is not on the holiday, and after AF is due.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
Oh, there are now 9 PG ladies in my playgroup, all due around or after when I should have been...







I hate being angry at them and I am really happy for them but... 9 seriously? COME ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!







:









Wow! That is a lot bellies to be around. Two of my closer friends are pregnant. We would have all had our babies around the same time. It did not bother me as much before, but now that there bellies are nice and big...uhhh.

Quote:

Originally Posted By *veganmama719*
_The other PG woman in my office lost her baby yesterday too, our babes were due 3 weeks apart.







_








Sorry to hear that.


----------



## happylemon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 

As far as I understand, correct me if I am wrong, is that if there is anything retained from your pregnancy your HCG levels will not come down all the way. So, if your bleeding was related to anything left then you would not have ovulated because your HCG would not be 0. I think the spotting was probably unrelated to the miscarriage.

I had blood work until my HCG was below 5 so I know I am good in that sense. I just am not sure my other hormones are still wonky and causing me to spot, it just stands out to me since it is unusual for me to have any break through bleeding.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
How about the day after Easter? It is not on the holiday, and after AF is due.

Yes, that is logical! And that is what I am shooting for, i have just never waited that long to test while TTC!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 







Wow! That is a lot bellies to be around. Two of my closer friends are pregnant. We would have all had our babies around the same time. It did not bother me as much before, but now that there bellies are nice and big...uhhh.


Yeah, there seems to be a new announcement every week and the ones who got PG when I did are all showing now, it is making it harder.


----------



## happylemon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 

The other PG woman in my office lost her baby yesterday too, our babes were due 3 weeks apart.









That is so sad







. As much as the other PG bellies bother me I prefer to see them then anyone else suffer a loss.


----------



## Sioko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Yeah, me too! The only thing that could have made t worse looking would be if I had gotten a tattoo on my belly. I could just imagine the stretched out mess THAT would have been!

Me - took an FRER this am, FMU, and its still negative. I don't know how I can be feeling like such crud, have al these symptoms, and its still -. I have one more test and I'll try to hold off until Sunday to test again. I was so sad to see that neg this morning, I was just so sure. I mean come on, I almost puked in the parking lot of the mall yesterday after lunch. Its not f'ing fair that I lost that baby in January and that I have to go through this, that any of us have to go through this.

Liz























I DO have a belly tat around my navel. Got it about the same time I got my peircing. The interesting patterns of stretch marks (although I did put in a flexible post) warped my tat BAD. My beautiful koi look like alien mermaids now









I know what you mean. Sometimes I think, "I should be having my sixth baby. Pregnancies should _never_ out number your living children..."

My + was still tooo faint to show up on a regular test well at 14DPO it only would show up on a digital until 17DPO. Don't give up hope yet!!!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 

So I'll be having similar scar fun with the baby belly, but it never occurred to me to be worried--maybe because none of my other belly scars gave me a problem when I was pregnant last time, but they weren't surgical...

*rawk* (yes, your name is too long when typing involves a toddler in the lap) (and *Liz*)--that's what I would have said about belly tats. I once asked my artisi about stretching and he said I'd have to gain so much weight it wouldn't be funny, even in the belly, for it to really warp the tat.
Further on the *scar issue*, Vit E oil (from the vitamin capsules) is supposed to be great.

*Me*: Crosshairs! w00t! Right where I expected them, though I wouldn't be shocked if they move up two days. Anyone want to take a pool on CD17 or CD19? Either way, looks like I BD'ed in the best timing I've had in _months_! (you can always tell when I've O'd because my posts become so much longer...)

I didn't mean to start you worrying about something you weren't already!







Sorry! I guess your artist wasn't thinking about how FAST our bellies grow with a baby as opposed to just "gaining weight". So did your tat not warp??? I guess I'm the unlucky one here then







Vit. E is _soooo_ expensive here too









And.... Yay! Crosshairs!!! Yay well-timed-BDing!!!
 






















*Me:* I'm starting this preg. 7lbs. over my optimum weight. I'm not looking forward to how heavy I'll be by the end and how hard it will be to get back to normal... It's this durn appetite that has me waiting impatiently for dinner time right after lunch and snacking.... also I just recently found out I'm gluten intolerant so I'm having alot of fun finding gluten free foods *sarcasm* and that is making my cravings worse since I can't easily meet them! Ohhhh, to simply order a pizza!!!! Ahhhh!!!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
*Me:* I'm starting this preg. 7lbs. over my optimum weight. I'm not looking forward to how heavy I'll be by the end and how hard it will be to get back to normal... It's this durn appetite that has me waiting impatiently for dinner time right after lunch and snacking.... also I just recently found out I'm gluten intolerant so I'm having alot of fun finding gluten free foods *sarcasm* and that is making my cravings worse since I can't easily meet them! Ohhhh, to simply order a pizza!!!! Ahhhh!!!

I have a book with gluten free recipes in it. I was planning on donating it, so I can send it to you if you would like. It is for the SCD diet. It has recipes for grain free muffins and breads (plus you can find a lot more online). PM if you are interested.


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
.... also I just recently found out I'm gluten intolerant so I'm having alot of fun finding gluten free foods *sarcasm* and that is making my cravings worse since I can't easily meet them! Ohhhh, to simply order a pizza!!!! Ahhhh!!!

I'm gluten intolerant too! Are you able to eat Oats? I have a ton of good recipes for things with oats instead of wheat... I use honey instead of sugar too (don't know what the difference is, but I react to sugar rather than honey).

There is also a great recipe for a gluten free/low carb flax pizza crust that is nearly instant. Here is a link: http://lowcarbdiets.about.com/od/breads/r/flaxpizza.htm
If you make this - and admittadly it seems weird, but it's good - add an additional Tablespoon EACH of dried/powdered garlic, onion and italian seasoning. You'll thank me later...


----------



## hazeleyes

Just popping in to give a little update. Been busy these days. Wish I had time for personals, but there is too much to read at this point. (((HUGS)))

CD 17 here. I think I O'ed yesterday. I'm back to using OPK's and got a couple +'s the last couple of days. YAY! I've been having tons of fertile CM these days. My DH and I made sure we BD'ed on time this cycle. This has been a very promising cycle thus far. I hope to get a nice reward in the end for our hard work.


----------



## heatherh

*hazeleyes* - I was thinking you O'd, too!







:


----------



## Sioko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
I have a book with gluten free recipes in it. I was planning on donating it, so I can send it to you if you would like. It is for the SCD diet. It has recipes for grain free muffins and breads (plus you can find a lot more online). PM if you are interested.

Sweeeet!







I'm good for that!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
I'm gluten intolerant too! Are you able to eat Oats? I have a ton of good recipes for things with oats instead of wheat... I use honey instead of sugar too (don't know what the difference is, but I react to sugar rather than honey).

There is also a great recipe for a gluten free/low carb flax pizza crust that is nearly instant. Here is a link: http://lowcarbdiets.about.com/od/breads/r/flaxpizza.htm
If you make this - and admittadly it seems weird, but it's good - add an additional Tablespoon EACH of dried/powdered garlic, onion and italian seasoning. You'll thank me later...

Awesome! I don't know. I said goodbye to oatmeal recently, but I was just barely getting away from gluten so I don't know if it was the oatmeal or stuff I'd eaten before that punished me.... but I plan on waiting a bit to try the oat thing again







Just to be sure what's to blame if anything happens









Do you react to xylitol?? It comes from corn usually and I think it tastes exactly like sugar. Good for your teeth too!









And thanks... mmmm pizza......







:


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
Awesome! I don't know. I said goodbye to oatmeal recently, but I was just barely getting away from gluten so I don't know if it was the oatmeal or stuff I'd eaten before that punished me.... but I plan on waiting a bit to try the oat thing again







Just to be sure what's to blame if anything happens









Do you react to xylitol?? It comes from corn usually and I think it tastes exactly like sugar. Good for your teeth too!









And thanks... mmmm pizza......







:

I try to stay away from corn for the most part too... I have a lot of sort of weird food things. My toothpaste has xylitol in it though.









I'm up in the early morning again. I really dislike not being able to sleep.


----------



## ScootchsMom

Morning all







Still BFN, but its still early. I hate waiting







:

Got a shock yesterday. I met up with a friend of our to get some books back that I lent her when she was pg with their son. I haven't seen her since she was pg, her son is about 14-15 months now. Well, she is pg again, with this cute belly, and I wasn't expecting it. It hit me kind of hard, and after I left I was just about sobbing on the drive to PA. I'm happy for her, it just shook me a bit. I ended up telling her about the miscarriage, just in case I seemed like I was acting weird or anything, then felt embarrassed that I brought it up.

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! That is how I feel today. Just very AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!

Sorry if I sound like a nut to you all, I'm just getting very stressed with all of this as I sit here waiting. I didn't even temp this AM, too depressed to.

Liz


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Morning all







Still BFN, but its still early. I hate waiting







:

Got a shock yesterday. I met up with a friend of our to get some books back that I lent her when she was pg with their son. I haven't seen her since she was pg, her son is about 14-15 months now. Well, she is pg again, with this cute belly, and I wasn't expecting it. It hit me kind of hard, and after I left I was just about sobbing on the drive to PA. I'm happy for her, it just shook me a bit. I ended up telling her about the miscarriage, just in case I seemed like I was acting weird or anything, then felt embarrassed that I brought it up.

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! That is how I feel today. Just very AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!

Sorry if I sound like a nut to you all, I'm just getting very stressed with all of this as I sit here waiting. I didn't even temp this AM, too depressed to.

Liz









It is so hard especially when you weren't expecting her to be pregnant. I think the "surprises" are more difficult than knowing you will see someone who is pregnant. If you know you have time to prepare.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Morning all







Still BFN, but its still early. I hate waiting







:











Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Got a shock yesterday. I met up with a friend of our to get some books back that I lent her when she was pg with their son. I haven't seen her since she was pg, her son is about 14-15 months now. Well, she is pg again, with this cute belly, and I wasn't expecting it. It hit me kind of hard, and after I left I was just about sobbing on the drive to PA. I'm happy for her, it just shook me a bit. I ended up telling her about the miscarriage, just in case I seemed like I was acting weird or anything, then felt embarrassed that I brought it up.

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! That is how I feel today. Just very AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!









Sorry. I have had a similar experience, and it sucks.

*Me*: I am feeling weird today. I had a really odd dream last night. Basically, I looked pregnant, and I thought I was pregnant. I would say about 4 months. I went to the bathroom, and I was bleeding. Then it gets weird. I then was not sure if AF was showing up or if I was actually pregnant. I decided I would take a pregnancy test the next day (10 dpo) just to find out if I ever was pregnant. Then I was crying because I lost the baby at 16 weeks. Ahhh, what does it mean?


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
Yeah, there seems to be a new announcement every week and the ones who got PG when I did are all showing now, it is making it harder.

That IS so hard







I refuse to look at pics of anyone as far along as I'm supposed to be.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 





















I DO have a belly tat around my navel. Got it about the same time I got my peircing. The interesting patterns of stretch marks (although I did put in a flexible post) warped my tat BAD. My beautiful koi look like alien mermaids now

















Sorry it went that way! Although that's an amusing thought... you could just tell people they're alien mermaids







I'm still annoyed at all the women who didn't get stretch marks from their baby bellies... I already had them, so I was secretly glad they were joining me, hehehe









Quote:

I didn't mean to start you worrying about something you weren't already!







Sorry! I guess your artist wasn't thinking about how FAST our bellies grow with a baby as opposed to just "gaining weight". So did your tat not warp??? I guess I'm the unlucky one here then







Vit. E is _soooo_ expensive here too








Oh, no, I'm not worried. I just hadn't thought about it. I'm too busy worrying about the OTHER scar--the one on the inside--and its effects on how I'm going to be treated during my next pregnancy. And yeah, I don't think my artist was thinking about pregnant bellies. And no, my tats, like I said, are on my ankle (no, I didn't swell--the opposite, my fingers and ankles and feet all shrunk down and I can barely keep my rings on anymore, I lost my engagement ring in a pool while I was pregnant, but thankfully, found it) and neck, so there was no way for them to warp. My next one, I want on my back/shoulder area, so again, shouldn't get preggo-warped.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! That is how I feel today. Just very AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!

Sorry if I sound like a nut to you all, I'm just getting very stressed with all of this as I sit here waiting. I didn't even temp this AM, too depressed to.









I'm so sorry, hon. And no, no nuts in your post.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
I had a really odd dream last night. Basically, I looked pregnant, and I thought I was pregnant. I would say about 4 months. I went to the bathroom, and I was bleeding. Then it gets weird. I then was not sure if AF was showing up or if I was actually pregnant. I decided I would take a pregnancy test the next day (10 dpo) just to find out if I ever was pregnant. Then I was crying because I lost the baby at 16 weeks. Ahhh, what does it mean?

It means that TTC (especially TTCAL) causes a lot of stress and your brain is trying to process it and work through it all. We're all afraid of that, I think, and your brain is just being very literal, it sounds like.

*Chart stalkers*: *covers my chart* Eeek! You make me feel so NAKED!







: No, seriously, I look at everyone's charts when I see them mention even the smallest thing about them. I also randomly go through the "waiting to know" section and peek at charts to see if anyone has tested and just not posted yet







Or just to see how things are going.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
It means that TTC (especially TTCAL) causes a lot of stress and your brain is trying to process it and work through it all. We're all afraid of that, I think, and your brain is just being very literal, it sounds like.

I know that, logically...emotionally these things feel real. I am not sure if I told this here, but the morning before I tested, last time, I had a dream. I met this woman on the street, and she said she knew I was pregnant. I was not positive yet, so I was hesitant to believe her at first. She convinced me, and she told me that I would lose the pregnancy. I do not think this was just a _dream_, and now I am super paranoid about my dreams.


----------



## DreamWeaver

xak, I did not really talk to any doc about spotting. i did mention that my cycle is about one day shorter, and she thinks if I am having regular cycle (sort of, about 24-26 days) I should be fine. oh, I don't know!! I am thinking my body may still be compromised from my loss, or is it an age thing?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
I'm still waiting for AF so I can move on. Trying to decide if a Christmas baby is what I want or not. There is so much going on at that time of year. ***I'm still desperatly wanting a """MAY BABY"" Both my M/C would have been may babies***It's not like I have much of a say in it anyways. I don't get to control everything.
I feel kinda sad. Think I have PMS


























Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
Oh, there are now 9 PG ladies in my playgroup, all due around or after when I should have been...







I hate being angry at them and I am really happy for them but... 9 seriously? COME ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!







:

Oh, Sarah, that is hard!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
The other PG woman in my office lost her baby yesterday too, our babes were due 3 weeks apart.









Oh, no!







I am so sorry... ....







for all the little sweet souls...

This seems like a bad weekend for us. dh is in a foul mood and that does not make me lovey-dovey either, argh!!







to think we will have to bd in several days, DUH!! and not daring to have hopes for the wait after... ...


----------



## DreamWeaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Morning all







Still BFN, but its still early. I hate waiting







:

Got a shock yesterday. I met up with a friend of our to get some books back that I lent her when she was pg with their son. I haven't seen her since she was pg, her son is about 14-15 months now. Well, she is pg again, with this cute belly, and I wasn't expecting it. It hit me kind of hard, and after I left I was just about sobbing on the drive to PA. I'm happy for her, it just shook me a bit. I ended up telling her about the miscarriage, just in case I seemed like I was acting weird or anything, then felt embarrassed that I brought it up.

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! That is how I feel today. Just very AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!

Sorry if I sound like a nut to you all, I'm just getting very stressed with all of this as I sit here waiting. I didn't even temp this AM, too depressed to.

Liz


Big hugs!!







Waiting is so dang hard! Where is the button to press for speeding time up, huh, huh??







:
I am sorry about the surprise.... it also always hits me... lately I told myself to STOP framing everyone else's experiences (preggie, new baby) in terms of my loss, but it is so hard.

*Blissful*, sorry for the weird dream.







I do think like xak said it is stress and anxiety..... try not to worry too much about it! I am not a dream expert, I find it too confusing! one tells you it comes true, the other tells you the opposite of what you dream will come through.... sigh* I know it's stupid to tell you to relax, but sometimes I think for people like us, we can only try our best and accept what comes.... sorry, not very much help. But I continue to send you baby vibes!!


----------



## kgrands

Hey everyone,

Just popping in to say hey! I have to admit I am amongst the stalkers of charts!







I'm like you, *xak*, I just check in to see how most folks charts are doing - even some people that haven't posted in a while.









So speaking of stalking charts - what do y'all think of mine? My usual 11 day LP is mysteriously 13 days...not sure what to think. Anyone else? Think the O date is accurate?

Why is it always so darn confusing....oh forgot to mention, POAS two days ago and BFN.


----------



## Lindsey608

I don't have time for much, just wanted to give out







to everyone who needs one!!


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgrands* 
Hey everyone,

Just popping in to say hey! I have to admit I am amongst the stalkers of charts!







I'm like you, *xak*, I just check in to see how most folks charts are doing - even some people that haven't posted in a while.









So speaking of stalking charts - what do y'all think of mine? My usual 11 day LP is mysteriously 13 days...not sure what to think. Anyone else? Think the O date is accurate?

Why is it always so darn confusing....oh forgot to mention, POAS two days ago and BFN.
















If your temp goes down again tomorrow, I would think AF is on her way. If it goes up again......... TEST again


----------



## Amydoula

ugggghh CD33 here, still no AF. Looks like this is going to be a long cycle as well, just like last month. My AF after my first m/c came back normal like clockwork, but I guess I was 9 years younger then


----------



## Olerica

Sorry Amy, that really stinks.







to you

BTW: Has anyone seen Politys around?


----------



## kgrands

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
If your temp goes down again tomorrow, I would think AF is on her way. If it goes up again......... TEST again









I tested now (just got home from work) and a BFN. These internet cheapies are easy to use up.









I guess we'll just see tomorrow...


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
Sorry Amy, that really stinks.







to you

BTW: Has anyone seen Politys around?

Thank you for the support. I'm hoping she shows maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Julia Rose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
xak, I did not really talk to any doc about spotting. i did mention that my cycle is about one day shorter, and she thinks if I am having regular cycle (sort of, about 24-26 days) I should be fine. oh, I don't know!! I am thinking my body may still be compromised from my loss, or is it an age thing?









..

*Dreamweaver,* I don't know your age, but cycles do tend to shorten when you get to around 40, because ovulation usually happens earlier.


----------



## Olerica

11 DPO update. I'm pissy. I didn't sleep AGAIN this morning. I'm not sure what is happening at 4:00 - 4:45 in the morning that is causing me to get up. Yesterday, I temped after going back to sleep for an hour (5:30 to 6:30) so I don't know if they are valid.

This morning I abandoned all hope of temping. Why bother if it isn't valid, right?

I don't know if I'm expecting AF or not. I wish I had a decent answer, but I guess I will (at least) in a week... if not sooner.

Crabby, crabby, crabby and sleepless.


----------



## chel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
11 DPO update. I'm pissy. I didn't sleep AGAIN this morning. I'm not sure what is happening at 4:00 - 4:45 in the morning that is causing me to get up. Yesterday, I temped after going back to sleep for an hour (5:30 to 6:30) so I don't know if they are valid.

This morning I abandoned all hope of temping. Why bother if it isn't valid, right?

I don't know if I'm expecting AF or not. I wish I had a decent answer, but I guess I will (at least) in a week... if not sooner.

Crabby, crabby, crabby and sleepless.


I so understand the waking early. Crazy things just happen at 4am around my place as well.

Well I'm waiting on pins and needles for you gals testing. Best of Luck!

I'm still waiting for my cycle to reset. The mid-cycle bleeding really threw things off, but I finally got FF to "deal with it".


----------



## ScootchsMom

:luck to all of you waiting to know!

Started spotting last night, so I guess AF is on her way,









I think I'm going to try those OPK strip thingies this next cycle sice there was so much confusion for me on when I o'd. Is it better to get just the strips you pee on, or what about the fertility monitor, I think its called the clear blue fertility monitor?

Thanks for all the hugs and support on seeing my friend pg. It really was the surprise of it that got me.

Liz


----------



## chel

liz, it's not over till it's over.

I too am debating strips and monitors.
a gal recommended this place for strips
http://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/pacof3ovtess.html

let me know what type of deal you find on the monitor. Best I've found is $150. My cycles can go over the ideal limit of 42day that the CBEFM prefers so I hesitate spending so much.


----------



## Olerica

Liz - How long is your LP typically? I think that 10 DPO is typical for implantation spotting, right?

For sure, it isn't over till she shows in-force.


----------



## apmama2myboo

Olerica, I'm sorry you're having such a rough time. I've been pretty pissy myself lately. hope things turn around for you soon.

Liz (scootch's)







I am sorry the old hag found you. I thought she'd been showing up at my place enough to keep her away from everyone else. lol.

my update; well, I had a 22 day cycle and then AF showed up, and now she's almost gone, and my doc says to just hang in there, that the cycles getting shorter shouldn't affect my fertility or ability to conceive, and may level out after a few more months of these nasty-heavy, nasty cramp AF's. So I am trying to be patient. We really really want a baby in 08 and the year is getting shorter for that, so THIS better be my month, coming up here, or I'm gonna be angry. LOL. Time to get more aggressive about it and just do what we did when we got pg with dd, bd all the time at every single possible opportunity








hope all of you who AF found have a better time of it than I have been, and hugs to those of you who need them. Right now we're remodeling our upstairs bathroom so my life is turned upside down, construction everywhere. blah.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
11 DPO update. I'm pissy. I didn't sleep AGAIN this morning. I'm not sure what is happening at 4:00 - 4:45 in the morning that is causing me to get up. Yesterday, I temped after going back to sleep for an hour (5:30 to 6:30) so I don't know if they are valid.

This morning I abandoned all hope of temping. Why bother if it isn't valid, right?

I don't know if I'm expecting AF or not. I wish I had a decent answer, but I guess I will (at least) in a week... if not sooner.

Crabby, crabby, crabby and sleepless.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
:luck to all of you waiting to know!

Started spotting last night, so I guess AF is on her way,









I think I'm going to try those OPK strip thingies this next cycle sice there was so much confusion for me on when I o'd. Is it better to get just the strips you pee on, or what about the fertility monitor, I think its called the clear blue fertility monitor?

Thanks for all the hugs and support on seeing my friend pg. It really was the surprise of it that got me.

Liz









to you both. Still nothing here this morning....


----------



## hazeleyes

Well... I'm 3 DPO and have a kidney infection. How fun... NOT!!!


----------



## skybluepink02

I'm waiting on pins and needles for you gals to test. I always get irritable during the tww too.

For me, I've had an interesting couple of days here in Atlanta. I've not been doing any temping for a few days. I'm only on cycle day 4 though, so hopefully I'll still have a decent chart. I've also started using my Ovacue this cycle. Hopefully is will be more accurate than charting was last month.


----------



## hazeleyes

*ScootchsMom...* (((Hugs))) WOW... What a shock for you. Hang in there.

*BlissfullyLoving...* (((Hugs))) So sorry you had a bad dream like that.

*kgrands...* I'm loving your chart. Looks very promising. Keep us posted.

*Amydoula...* (((Hugs))) So sorry to hear that AF is on her way.

*Olerica...* (((Hugs))) I hope you start feeling better soon and that you'll able to get some decent sleep.

*apmama2myboo...* (((Hugs))) I hope you get your 2008 baby.


----------



## Funny Face

Just wanted to check in and say 'hi'! It looks like a couple of you are waiting to test, I can't wait to see the results for you guys!

So sorry







decided to make her rounds for a couple of you.









I'm cd23 still waiting to o, I think, maybe, I don't know. My cycle confuses the heck out of me, my temp is all over the place, I'm beginning to wonder if I'm really o'ing.

Me three for possibly using OPKs this next cycle, my only fear is that they will somehow further confuse and frustrate me.









The worst thing in the world is when you have to wait FOREVER to O, and then another FOREVER for AF.







:








to all you mamas starting a new cycle!


----------



## heatherh

*hazeleyes* - That totally sucks. Hoping you heal soon









My temp absolutely PLUMMETED this morning. Looks like no early Dec babe for me.


----------



## xakana

I totally didn't realize until reading today that this is my last chance for a 08 baby O_O FF moved my O date right where I thought it would, which means my chances for a boy are as high as they can be ^_^ So, here's hoping that we caught it... looks like perfect timing, SOOoooo...

Good luck to everyone testing, *hugs* to those seeing AF on her way and happy BD time to those dropping eggs!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Started spotting last night, so I guess AF is on her way,



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
Right now we're remodeling our upstairs bathroom so my life is turned upside down, construction everywhere. blah.

We are doing a bathroom remodel too! It has not officially started, but it is going to a mess when it does.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* 
Well... I'm 3 DPO and have a kidney infection. How fun... NOT!!!









I hope you feel better soon!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moodyred01* 
I'm cd23 still waiting to o, I think, maybe, I don't know. My cycle confuses the heck out of me, my temp is all over the place, I'm beginning to wonder if I'm really o'ing.

Me three for possibly using OPKs this next cycle, my only fear is that they will somehow further confuse and frustrate me.









The worst thing in the world is when you have to wait FOREVER to O, and then another FOREVER for AF.







:









I hate not knowing what is going on, and my last cycle was also all over the place. I hope things become more clear for you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
My temp absolutely PLUMMETED this morning. Looks like no early Dec babe for me.


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
I totally didn't realize until reading today that this is my last chance for a 08 baby O_O FF moved my O date right where I thought it would, which means my chances for a boy are as high as they can be ^_^ So, here's hoping that we caught it... looks like perfect timing, SOOoooo...

Good luck to everyone testing, *hugs* to those seeing AF on her way and happy BD time to those dropping eggs!

YAY for BOYS. I'd like a boy








AF came today, & to top that off in-laws are visiting today too.







:
I'm still happy that I am "O"ing again, so the future looks a wee bit brighter


----------



## Sioko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
:luck to all of you waiting to know!

Started spotting last night, so I guess AF is on her way,









I think I'm going to try those OPK strip thingies this next cycle sice there was so much confusion for me on when I o'd. Is it better to get just the strips you pee on, or what about the fertility monitor, I think its called the clear blue fertility monitor?

Thanks for all the hugs and support on seeing my friend pg. It really was the surprise of it that got me.

Liz


Quote:


Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* 
Well... I'm 3 DPO and have a kidney infection. How fun... NOT!!!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
*hazeleyes* - That totally sucks. Hoping you heal soon









My temp absolutely PLUMMETED this morning. Looks like no early Dec babe for me.

















s







s







s


----------



## jaclyn7

To everyone waiting

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
I totally didn't realize until reading today that this is my last chance for a 08 baby

This hit me really hard last week as AF reared her ugly head. If my cycle was to return to normal (I just had my firt AF so I know I'm pushing it), I'd ovulate around the 20th, which would give me a due date right around DH's birthday (December 12) according to some online calculator, but I know that is not meant to be as I still haven't even done the BD with DH since right before the miscarriage and I am so not ready for another pregnancy.

Its just that I'm going to be 24 in July, my Mom had my brother when she was 24, and they share the same Chinese symbol and I thought it was a sign that me & the babe we lost would've both been rats and I hate odd numbers. I know I know


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
YAY for BOYS. I'd like a boy








AF came today, & to top that off in-laws are visiting today too.







:
I'm still happy that I am "O"ing again, so the future looks a wee bit brighter

















about AF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jaclyn7* 
This hit me really hard last week as AF reared her ugly head. If my cycle was to return to normal (I just had my firt AF so I know I'm pushing it), I'd ovulate around the 20th, which would give me a due date right around DH's birthday (December 12) according to some online calculator, but I know that is not meant to be as I still haven't even done the BD with DH since right before the miscarriage and I am so not ready for another pregnancy.

Its just that I'm going to be 24 in July, my Mom had my brother when she was 24, and they share the same Chinese symbol and I thought it was a sign that me & the babe we lost would've both been rats and I hate odd numbers. I know I know

















I have a silly thing about odd numbers too.

*me*: I am getting so excited. I have been having a lot of nausea (not uncommon in the two week wait for me). Last night it was really bad, and that is when I was most sick during this last pregnancy. I also have tender nipples (again not uncommon). I just _hope_







: that we get a BFP. I think I will test on Friday (11 dpo) instead of Monday as planned. I may test on Thursday, but not any sooner.


----------



## Lindsey608

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
11 DPO update. I'm pissy. I didn't sleep AGAIN this morning. I'm not sure what is happening at 4:00 - 4:45 in the morning that is causing me to get up. Yesterday, I temped after going back to sleep for an hour (5:30 to 6:30) so I don't know if they are valid.

This morning I abandoned all hope of temping. Why bother if it isn't valid, right?

I don't know if I'm expecting AF or not. I wish I had a decent answer, but I guess I will (at least) in a week... if not sooner.

Crabby, crabby, crabby and sleepless.

Oh hun, do I ever hear ya! DD has come down with something (again) and has been waking up several times a night and then getting us up for good around 5. Of course, this is throwing off my temps right when I most want them to be accurate so I can obsess. No fair! I don't just want to wait and see what's going to happen! But even worse, I hate seeing the erratic temps because it automatically makes me think I'm out this month.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
I also read that it could be bad for milk supply, and I know that I read in her book that Weed recommended not using it in the third trimester for that reason. It was a little weird to see it recommended there. I was warned about it for my milk supply.

I wanted to post that I was going to do more research, but I just did not have enough time. I will try to look into it more.

I will try to look around on her website to find her sources.

I just got around to doing the research. I have read through a lot of information in the last few hours. I think that I misread the information on lactation because I see over and over that it is actually really good at stimulating milk production. It decreases prolactin levels which _can_ increase milk supply...I did a google scholar search on that exact phrasing (vitex decreased prolactin levels increased milk supply) and read through numerous studies that showed just that. I also read over and over that it is a hormone balancing herb, so it seems to cater to each woman as needed (that is with a regular google search on the same phrase). Very interesting stuff.

When I did the research on vitex in pregnancy I got a lot of the Susan Weed information that I quoted in that other post. Basically that according to the research she has seen it decreases the chance of miscarriage taken in the first trimester. Everyone else seems to say that there is not enough evidence to say one way or the other. In google scholar I found *1* study that came close to having the parameters that I was looking for...they used vitex on pregnant mice. I could not find anything on actual humans. The study looked at a number of mice injected with vitex (super huge doses for little mice) and found that it decreased the FSH with the increase in LH production. Basically, they saw birth defects because of the vitex. Here is the study http://diglib.tums.ac.ir/PUB/magmng/pdf/4033.pdf.

Ok, I just did a bunch of muscle testing, and it was pretty clear that I should stop taking the vitex. _Interesting_! Last month I strongly showed I needed it.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* 
*ScootchsMom...* (((Hugs))) WOW... What a shock for you. Hang in there.

*BlissfullyLoving...* (((Hugs))) So sorry you had a bad dream like that.

*kgrands...* I'm loving your chart. Looks very promising. Keep us posted.

*Amydoula...* (((Hugs))) So sorry to hear that AF is on her way.

*Olerica...* (((Hugs))) I hope you start feeling better soon and that you'll able to get some decent sleep.

*apmama2myboo...* (((Hugs))) I hope you get your 2008 baby.

Oh no no, I WANT AF this month







We were waiting two cycles after my D&C (Jan.4th). I got a normal AF on Feb.12th and now am waiting on this one b/c this is the cycle we get to try again. Trust me though this will be the LAST month I want to see her show up for a long long time.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* 
Well... I'm 3 DPO and have a kidney infection. How fun... NOT!!!

I am so sorry! Healing vibes your way.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
*hazeleyes* - That totally sucks. Hoping you heal soon









My temp absolutely PLUMMETED this morning. Looks like no early Dec babe for me.

















It is so hard knowing this is the last month for a 2008 baby. I'm feeling the strain as well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 







about AF








I have a silly thing about odd numbers too.

*me*: I am getting so excited. I have been having a lot of nausea (not uncommon in the two week wait for me). Last night it was really bad, and that is when I was most sick during this last pregnancy. I also have tender nipples (again not uncommon). I just _hope_







: that we get a BFP. I think I will test on Friday (11 dpo) instead of Monday as planned. I may test on Thursday, but not any sooner.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
Oh no no, I WANT AF this month







We were waiting two cycles after my D&C (Jan.4th). I got a normal AF on Feb.12th and now am waiting on this one b/c this is the cycle we get to try again. Trust me though this will be the LAST month I want to see her show up for a long long time.

Well then, YEA AF is on your doorstep!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lindsey608* 
Oh hun, do I ever hear ya! DD has come down with something (again) and has been waking up several times a night and then getting us up for good around 5. Of course, this is throwing off my temps right when I most want them to be accurate so I can obsess. No fair! I don't just want to wait and see what's going to happen! But even worse, I hate seeing the erratic temps because it automatically makes me think I'm out this month.









Thanks Linds. Sorry about your DD...hope she feels better soon. Doesn't it stink when you can't temp like you'd like? I totally hate that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* 
Well... I'm 3 DPO and have a kidney infection. How fun... NOT!!!

Oh Sweetie! Feel better soon.


----------



## i0lanthe

Sick again this weekend with some lame respiratory bug. Lost my voice (advice to live by: never lose your voice before running a pre-K birthday party. It went ok but I cut it pretty short and then laid on the sofa for hours.







) At least this is a part of the cycle when I don't care at all.







I caught up on everyone's posts but don't have energy for personals... thinking of you all


----------



## fallriverfox

Hey everyone!
I just wanted to check in and say hi, I'm still lurking around.







s to everyone who needs them!


----------



## dani76

We are back at home after visiting family out of state for the past week. I don't think I ovulated since the miscarriage (2/20), but I think I am starting my period. So, it was actually right on time. I thought it would be off at least a week or so. Now to start trying again...well it's not so much the trying that I don't like. It's the waiting and disappointment that follows the trying. But I am confident that we will get pregnant again. I just hope that it's soon.


----------



## Megan_in_Holland

Hi everyone! I'd like to join in... It's been 2 1/2 months since our loss (at 7 weeks) and DH and I are starting to feel like it's time to try again. FF seems to think I O'ed a few days ago, but I'm pretty sure I didn't, so I still consider myself to be waiting for AF to return.







:

We've got an appointment to see our gyn on April 11th to discuss starting Clomid... I'd love to O on my own, but I'm starting to be okay with the idea that my body just needs a little "help" to do what comes naturally to most people. In the mean time, I've started taking my prenatals again and am being a bit more disciplined about what I eat. I had been loosely following the PCOS diet guidelines when I got pregnant last time, but I've since fallen off the bandwagon and have been indulging my sweet tooth way too often.









While I'm definitely ready to move forward with my life, I guess I'm still feeling somewhat conflicted about actively TTC. On the one hand, I'm really impatient-- I want to be pregnant NOW!







But on the other hand, I'm terrified of going through another m/c. We're at the point when the impatience definitely has the upper hand, but the fear is still there. Which is normal, I suppose... For now, I'm just trying to take good care of my body and my spirit, and giving myself the time to heal.


----------



## Lindsey608

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 

Thanks Linds. Sorry about your DD...hope she feels better soon. Doesn't it stink when you can't temp like you'd like? I totally hate that.

Thanks. I woke up sick this morning as well (this is the second time around for me too.. it seems we're all just passing around the germs here) AND my temp took a nosedive. It's hard not to jump to conclusions since the early waking and illness is certainly messing with my temps but I'm just not "feeling it" this month.. I think we're out.


----------



## chel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jaclyn7* 
Its just that I'm going to be 24 in July, my Mom had my brother when she was 24, and they share the same Chinese symbol and I thought it was a sign that me & the babe we lost would've both been rats and I hate odd numbers. I know I know









well you do have till Jan 25th to get a "rat"

I know what you mean,
My mom had taken a trip to Yellowstone while pg with her second child. I found out about my m/c 2 weeks before my trip to Yellowstone. We would have even been the same age, with the same yr spacing between the 1st and 2nd child.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i0lanthe* 
Sick again this weekend with some lame respiratory bug. Lost my voice (advice to live by: never lose your voice before running a pre-K birthday party. It went ok but I cut it pretty short and then laid on the sofa for hours.







)









I hope you feel better soon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megan_in_Holland* 
While I'm definitely ready to move forward with my life, I guess I'm still feeling somewhat conflicted about actively TTC. On the one hand, I'm really impatient-- I want to be pregnant NOW!







But on the other hand, I'm terrified of going through another m/c. We're at the point when the impatience definitely has the upper hand, but the fear is still there. Which is normal, I suppose... For now, I'm just trying to take good care of my body and my spirit, and giving myself the time to heal.









Hi Megan. It took me about 7-9 weeks (depending on how you count it from the miscarriage) to naturally ovulate. I did use vitex in that time though. If I remember correctly, I think I read that you had really long cycles before the pregnancy. Is that right? Like you said, clomid could be just the bump you need.

I think a lot of us our conflicted about when to start again for some reason. I had a couple of months of feeling like we did not just want to replace our baby. Then I had a couple of weeks of ambiguous feelings about how to try again without feeling like I was replacing that baby. Then I woke up one day, and I was 100% ready to conceive. Now that I am working on it I am starting to feel the fears of losing another baby. It keeps me up at night.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lindsey608* 
Thanks. I woke up sick this morning as well (this is the second time around for me too.. it seems we're all just passing around the germs here) AND my temp took a nosedive. It's hard not to jump to conclusions since the early waking and illness is certainly messing with my temps but I'm just not "feeling it" this month.. I think we're out.

















I hope you feel better, and sorry you do not feel like this is your month. I hope you are surprised with a nice positive test!


----------



## veganmama719

Ugh, I just can't keep up with this thread!

*Dani76*, I am glad you are getting AF. I m/c the day after you but it looks like I did O on Thursday so I have to wait for AF to show up another 11 days or so before I can start TTC again. Good luck to you!

*MeganInHolland*, I remember you from the TTC board, I am so sorry for your loss. Good luck to you.

*AmyDoula*, I hope AF has showed up! I know how anxious you are to start TTC!

AFM, I decided I wouldn't wait for AF to TTC again but I _would_ wait until my HCG was below 5. I had my last beta on Thursday, got the results on Friday. It was a 6. So I figured I was good to go, right? DTD on Friday night. Subsequent temps have confirmed that I O'd _on Thursday_, when my HCG was 6.

So I missed O by a day!!!

Sooooooooooooooooo frustrated. I would have ben much happier missing it by a week. Or not O'ing at all this month and getting AF on time like other women *skybluepink* and *dani76*, who m/c the same week as me.

Now I have to sit out this darn 2WW and have no hope of conceiving again for another 3+ weeks.

O, and I checked my EDD if I do get PG this coming cycle and O on my normal day: January 1st. And I went early with both my babes so we are looking at a Christmas baby. Not ideal for me.

Sorry for so much AAM today, I am just so mad at myself. I had EWCM, I should have just gone for it!


----------



## Olerica

*Lindsey:* I'm sorry that you feel that way. I'll pull out my phrase (again) that there's a shot until AF shows. About the nosedive, sometimes I wonder if BoobsForMilk has the right idea of just temping through O, and then laying off. Sometimes I think that our minds link in and force our body's hand. (Does that make sense?) Regardless, I have my fingers crossed for you.

Welcome *Megan*. I'm sorry you have to join us, but it's a pretty safe and supportive place if you have to be. Good luck with the clomid cycle, and the inner conflict. BlissfullyLoving mentioned that we all feel conflicted to some extent. It's true. Doe voorzichtig!

Welcome back *Dani*. Good luck in your next cycle.

Hey *Foxy*!







:

*i0lanthe:* Hope you feel better soon!

*Chel:*









*Veganmama:* I'm sorry.


----------



## Funny Face

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
*hazeleyes* - That totally sucks. Hoping you heal soon









My temp absolutely PLUMMETED this morning. Looks like no early Dec babe for me.









I'm cussing with you Heather, so sorry!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megan_in_Holland* 
Hi everyone! I'd like to join in...









elcome Megan, so glad to have you!


----------



## skybluepink02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
So I missed O by a day!!!

Sooooooooooooooooo frustrated. I would have ben much happier missing it by a week. Or not O'ing at all this month and getting AF on time like other women *skybluepink* and *dani76*, who m/c the same week as me.

Now I have to sit out this darn 2WW and have no hope of conceiving again for another 3+ weeks.

O, and I checked my EDD if I do get PG this coming cycle and O on my normal day: January 1st. And I went early with both my babes so we are looking at a Christmas baby. Not ideal for me.

Sorry for so much AAM today, I am just so mad at myself. I had EWCM, I should have just gone for it!


Awww veganmama, I'm so sorry. Have you thought of using the sperm meets egg plan? I'm using it because I'm worried about that same thing happening. With this plan, even if you mis BD the day of O, you're likely to have some spermies waiting for that egg. http://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm

I'm thinking of you. I'm worried about a Christmas baby too. If I get pregnant this next cycle I'd be due Dec. 17th, which is really close to Christmas. I'm not sure if I want to have a babe so close to christmas. I don't think that it's going to stop me from trying though. Cross your fingers, maybe we'll be pregnant together!


----------



## xakana

Welcome Megan! This is a great place to be.

*veganmama* --







I'm sorry, that really bites.


----------



## DreamWeaver

Hello all! sounds like many of us are needing hugs....









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
ugggghh CD33 here, still no AF. Looks like this is going to be a long cycle as well, just like last month. My AF after my first m/c came back normal like clockwork, but I guess I was 9 years younger then









duh, hope it shows up as you wish, so you are bd soon!!!









*Olerica* sorry for the sleep disturbance. I can understand you are feeling so antsy now.







and good, peaceful sleeping vibes for you....









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
:luck to all of you waiting to know!

Started spotting last night, so I guess AF is on her way,









Dang.







: Big hugs to you...









*apmama*, renos can be so crazy!! But the Chinese believe to never do renos or any big moving when a preggie is in the house. something about disturbing the energy... so get it out of the way now!!







to you, feel better soon!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* 
Well... I'm 3 DPO and have a kidney infection. How fun... NOT!!!

oh no, hazeleyes! Get better soon!!









Hugs too to *moodyred*. Waiting really sucks!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
My temp absolutely PLUMMETED this morning. Looks like no early Dec babe for me.









CRAP, heather!!!!















Big hug to you.









*AML*, hope the in-laws visit is short and sweet!







for your bd in the near future!!









*i0lanthe*,







Feel better soon!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
Hey everyone!
I just wanted to check in and say hi, I'm still lurking around.







s to everyone who needs them!

Nice to see you here!







Sending you goofy baby vibes!!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dani76* 
We are back at home after visiting family out of state for the past week. I don't think I ovulated since the miscarriage (2/20), but I think I am starting my period. So, it was actually right on time. I thought it would be off at least a week or so. Now to start trying again...well it's not so much the trying that I don't like. It's the waiting and disappointment that follows the trying. But I am confident that we will get pregnant again. I just hope that it's soon.

Good Luck!!!

Welcome, *Megan*! I hear your dilemma about wanting to move forward and afraid of another loss. I think we all feel the same here.









*Lindsey*, yikes for all the germs! Get better soon!!









*veganmama*, shucks!!







That is so crappy! I would be mad as well, ARGH!! Take good care, and next time just bd all the way!

Me: feeling a bit low somehow, with bd nearing! I dunno, just feeling very insecure I guess.... and though my cycles have been rather regular, this last cycle was quite short, and not as heavy as before. I don't even want to find out what this means? Is it because of our trip? I was surprised AF came regular as i always thought flying international always disturbs the cycle and that was how it was for me before, but of coz, years ago.... or is this a sign to me that it is NOT going to happen?!







:
I just feel so crappy not being able to feel "normal".... just cried earlier on writing an email to this group of women in a group we set up a few months back. It's a Goddess Moon Circle, meeting every full moon to celebrate our womanhood and Nature and all that jazz. I dec'd to back out because I just cannot feel normal in the group. My heart is still so sore and heavy from my loss. And TTC again makes me very jittery, scared and nervous and all the sad memories came up again. I really feel like if I get pregnant i want to go live in a cave until I hold a live baby in my arms again... whenever I see a preggie these days I think to myself, "Gosh, I can never stand to be seen pregnant in public again." because after my loss, getting back out again was just too hard.







:


----------



## Gilby

Oops. Deleted.


----------



## Funny Face

Can I be moved to 'Waiting to Know'? Thanks!


----------



## A Mothers Love

*Amydoula* I just had a long cycle too. My 2nd one since m/c. my other one was only 24 days. I just want normal. whatever that is gonna be for me. My body needs top bick one & stick w/ it.

*Megan* *Welcome*Sorry a loss has brought you here, but welcome just the same.

*dani76*I hope the time away from home was a mini-vaction for you. sometimes it is nice to just get away for a little bit. It makes it so nice when you come back home.

*me*I'm still trying to decide if I want to go for it or not. I feel I am looking at just taking a break until May. If I get pregnant this cycle I would have EDD 12-22-08 ...Not sure I want that. I always hear people with B-days near Christmas say it isn't so fun. Plus we have major RSV issues here every year. Ugh.. I'm wishy-washy. I don't want to miss a chance either.
I may just see if "it happens on it's own" but not TTC.
I don't know what to do or how to decide.







What do all of you think? Am I being silly? I hear kids w/ b-days near Christmas are sad because everyone is so busy then & focused on the holidays...that they don't have good turn-outs for B-day patries....or their b-day just isn't as special.


----------



## Lindsey608

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
*Lindsey:* I'm sorry that you feel that way. I'll pull out my phrase (again) that there's a shot until AF shows. About the nosedive, sometimes I wonder if BoobsForMilk has the right idea of just temping through O, and then laying off. Sometimes I think that our minds link in and force our body's hand. (Does that make sense?) Regardless, I have my fingers crossed for you.


You're right. I shouldn't be so negative especially when I know my temps aren't reliable.









In fact, I think I'm going to stop temping for the rest of this cycle. What's the point? I'll know one way or another by this weekend.


----------



## happylemon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dani76* 
We are back at home after visiting family out of state for the past week. I don't think I ovulated since the miscarriage (2/20), but I think I am starting my period. So, it was actually right on time. I thought it would be off at least a week or so. Now to start trying again...well it's not so much the trying that I don't like. It's the waiting and disappointment that follows the trying. But I am confident that we will get pregnant again. I just hope that it's soon.

I did not O after the M/C either. I was sort of relieved to get AF, it made me feel somewhat normal again. This cycle is my first and things seem so be fairly well on track. I agree about the waiting too, trying is fun, but the TWW is so NOT fun.

*Megan_in_Holland* Welcome, Sorry you have to be here, but this thread has been really supportive! I am glad you found it. I also want to be PG, but am completely scared to get PG, it is so strange.

*DreamWeaver*









*AmyDoula* I am sort of cofused by all the posts, but it sounds like AF started and if I recall that is a good thing, so







: &









I know i have missed lots of you who need







s

me: Just really trying to convince myself not to test until next week. I have not bought a test yet, so hopefully I can keep my will power. I wish PMS and PG symptoms weren't the exact same! I feel my boobs evey 5 minuets hoping they will hurt!! I have been nauseous and SOOOOOOOO tired, but that could be from anything.


----------



## A Mothers Love

*Dreamweaver****Hugs*** Normal is hard for me too.
It is hard to go back to the way things were. Everything is forever changed.
Have to find a new normal & at times, it is such a struggle.


----------



## ScootchsMom

Howdie all







Back from PA and catching up.








to everyone getting sick! We passed a bug around for a few weeks and it was horrible.








to everyone who AF found.








to everyone waiting for O and waiting to know! lol

Me - Still slightly spotting, but it stops and starts. No real AF yet, though she is due tomorrow. All my symptoms from last week went away though, no nausea anymore, no exhaustion, so I'm just waiting until the witch either shows or doesn't. I haven't been temping, gave up while we were away.

I'm still going to look into getting a monitor for this month, my friend that is pg (the one from the other day) said I could borrow hers if I wanted too, so maybe I won't have to lay out the money.

I was pretty depressed all weekend, but actually feel a lot better yesterday and today. I think taking my temps puts too much stress on me. I like the idea someone mentioned about not temping after o.

Happy St. Patricks Day, and may the luck of the Irish shine down on all of us















Liz


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

*veganmama719*









*skybluepink02*







:
















*A Mothers Love* and *skybluepink02*, I have a family member with a Christmas birthday. I also dated someone for four years who's birthday was on the 23rd, and our friend's birthday is on the 22nd. None of these people ever had complaints about it. The family member with the Christmas birthday would have a cake on Christmas, a family party the week after, and her mom gave her a half birthday party (with friends) every year in June. It separated the two holidays, and it made it much easier for kids to attend. The other two said they never felt like their birthday was overshadowed by the holiday. I think it all depends on your family traditions, but it seems that with a little planning you can keep the holidays separate and special for everyone.

*DreamWeaver*









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
me: Just really trying to convince myself not to test until next week. I have not bought a test yet, so hopefully I can keep my will power. I wish PMS and PG symptoms weren't the exact same! I feel my boobs evey 5 minuets hoping they will hurt!! I have been nauseous and SOOOOOOOO tired, but that could be from anything.

When are you planning on testing? I was going to test on Monday at 14dpo. Then I got too anxious, so I decided I will test on Thursday 10dpo. I got my last bfp on 10dpo. I keep feeling my boobs too! Every time I have a little nausea I think that it is a sign, but I tend to get nausea premenstrually. I had a sex dream last night...which always happens in early pregnancy for me.

*ScootchsMom*







Welcome home!


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megan_in_Holland* 
Hi everyone! I'd like to join in... It's been 2 1/2 months since our loss (at 7 weeks) and DH and I are starting to feel like it's time to try again. FF seems to think I O'ed a few days ago, but I'm pretty sure I didn't, so I still consider myself to be waiting for AF to return.







:

We've got an appointment to see our gyn on April 11th to discuss starting Clomid... I'd love to O on my own, but I'm starting to be okay with the idea that my body just needs a little "help" to do what comes naturally to most people. In the mean time, I've started taking my prenatals again and am being a bit more disciplined about what I eat. I had been loosely following the PCOS diet guidelines when I got pregnant last time, but I've since fallen off the bandwagon and have been indulging my sweet tooth way too often.









While I'm definitely ready to move forward with my life, I guess I'm still feeling somewhat conflicted about actively TTC. On the one hand, I'm really impatient-- I want to be pregnant NOW!







But on the other hand, I'm terrified of going through another m/c. We're at the point when the impatience definitely has the upper hand, but the fear is still there. Which is normal, I suppose... For now, I'm just trying to take good care of my body and my spirit, and giving myself the time to heal.

Good luck! TTC after loss is so hard, we lose all the innocence of it all.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lindsey608* 
Thanks. I woke up sick this morning as well (this is the second time around for me too.. it seems we're all just passing around the germs here) AND my temp took a nosedive. It's hard not to jump to conclusions since the early waking and illness is certainly messing with my temps but I'm just not "feeling it" this month.. I think we're out.



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
Ugh, I just can't keep up with this thread!

*AmyDoula*, I hope AF has showed up! I know how anxious you are to start TTC!

AFM, I decided I wouldn't wait for AF to TTC again but I _would_ wait until my HCG was below 5. I had my last beta on Thursday, got the results on Friday. It was a 6. So I figured I was good to go, right? DTD on Friday night. Subsequent temps have confirmed that I O'd _on Thursday_, when my HCG was 6.

So I missed O by a day!!!

Sooooooooooooooooo frustrated. I would have ben much happier missing it by a week. Or not O'ing at all this month and getting AF on time like other women *skybluepink* and *dani76*, who m/c the same week as me.

Now I have to sit out this darn 2WW and have no hope of conceiving again for another 3+ weeks.

O, and I checked my EDD if I do get PG this coming cycle and O on my normal day: January 1st. And I went early with both my babes so we are looking at a Christmas baby. Not ideal for me.

Sorry for so much AAM today, I am just so mad at myself. I had EWCM, I should have just gone for it!









that would be SO frustrating! Still no AF here, I'm really getting bummed out. I truely do not want another 38 day cycle. I normally have extremely regular cycles.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
Hello all! sounds like many of us are needing hugs....









Me: feeling a bit low somehow, with bd nearing! I dunno, just feeling very insecure I guess.... and though my cycles have been rather regular, this last cycle was quite short, and not as heavy as before. I don't even want to find out what this means? Is it because of our trip? I was surprised AF came regular as i always thought flying international always disturbs the cycle and that was how it was for me before, but of coz, years ago.... or is this a sign to me that it is NOT going to happen?!







:
I just feel so crappy not being able to feel "normal".... just cried earlier on writing an email to this group of women in a group we set up a few months back. It's a Goddess Moon Circle, meeting every full moon to celebrate our womanhood and Nature and all that jazz. I dec'd to back out because I just cannot feel normal in the group. My heart is still so sore and heavy from my loss. And TTC again makes me very jittery, scared and nervous and all the sad memories came up again. I really feel like if I get pregnant i want to go live in a cave until I hold a live baby in my arms again... whenever I see a preggie these days I think to myself, "Gosh, I can never stand to be seen pregnant in public again." because after my loss, getting back out again was just too hard.







:











Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
*Amydoula* I just had a long cycle too. My 2nd one since m/c. my other one was only 24 days. I just want normal. whatever that is gonna be for me. My body needs top bick one & stick w/ it.

*me*I'm still trying to decide if I want to go for it or not. I feel I am looking at just taking a break until May. If I get pregnant this cycle I would have EDD 12-22-08 ...Not sure I want that. I always hear people with B-days near Christmas say it isn't so fun. Plus we have major RSV issues here every year. Ugh.. I'm wishy-washy. I don't want to miss a chance either.
I may just see if "it happens on it's own" but not TTC.
I don't know what to do or how to decide.







What do all of you think? Am I being silly? I hear kids w/ b-days near Christmas are sad because everyone is so busy then & focused on the holidays...that they don't have good turn-outs for B-day patries....or their b-day just isn't as special.

If AF shows up in the next several days and a miracle happens and I get pregnant right away I would have a Christmas baby. I'm totally fine with it. I already have a Thanksgiving turkey (DS=November 23) so it would just fit right into my holiday baby theme.







We're definitely going for it, that is if my stupid AF shows up soon...grrrrr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
I did not O after the M/C either. I was sort of relieved to get AF, it made me feel somewhat normal again. This cycle is my first and things seem so be fairly well on track. I agree about the waiting too, trying is fun, but the TWW is so NOT fun.

*AmyDoula* I am sort of cofused by all the posts, but it sounds like AF started and if I recall that is a good thing, so







: &









I know i have missed lots of you who need







s

me: Just really trying to convince myself not to test until next week. I have not bought a test yet, so hopefully I can keep my will power. I wish PMS and PG symptoms weren't the exact same! I feel my boobs evey 5 minuets hoping they will hurt!! I have been nauseous and SOOOOOOOO tired, but that could be from anything.

Actually my PMS and my pregnancy symptoms are exactly the same. Makes it very difficult for me to know what's going on until I'm late. I so hope it is your month!

I think it's confusing b/c I'm hanging around a TTC thread where I'm the only one that actually wants her darn AF to show up. It's totally my fault! My story is I had a D&C on Jan.4th. My dr. wanted us to wait for TWO AF's before trying again. First one showed up on Feb.12 so now I'm eagerly awaiting AF so that we can officially start TTC again. So this will be the last AF I want to see for a long long time.


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
*Olerica* sorry for the sleep disturbance. I can understand you are feeling so antsy now.







and good, peaceful sleeping vibes for you....









Me: feeling a bit low somehow, with bd nearing! I dunno, just feeling very insecure I guess.... and though my cycles have been rather regular, this last cycle was quite short, and not as heavy as before. I don't even want to find out what this means? Is it because of our trip? I was surprised AF came regular as i always thought flying international always disturbs the cycle and that was how it was for me before, but of coz, years ago.... or is this a sign to me that it is NOT going to happen?!







:
I just feel so crappy not being able to feel "normal".... just cried earlier on writing an email to this group of women in a group we set up a few months back. It's a Goddess Moon Circle, meeting every full moon to celebrate our womanhood and Nature and all that jazz. I dec'd to back out because I just cannot feel normal in the group. My heart is still so sore and heavy from my loss. And TTC again makes me very jittery, scared and nervous and all the sad memories came up again. I really feel like if I get pregnant i want to go live in a cave until I hold a live baby in my arms again... whenever I see a preggie these days I think to myself, "Gosh, I can never stand to be seen pregnant in public again." because after my loss, getting back out again was just too hard.







:

Thank you so much for the extra care. I could almost feel it wash over me. I slept ok last night - only a bit restlessly, so tonight will be better, I'm sure.

I can understand feeling jittery. I wonder if the Goddess Moon Circle can surround you with their collective experience and care right now? For sure there would be another woman who has had a miscarriage in the group. Remember that groups are there so that you can take sometimes, instead of always give. Don't isolate yourself. Remember that grief is a shared experience and that we will only hurt ourselves in withdrawl.







mama.


----------



## happylemon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 

When are you planning on testing? I was going to test on Monday at 14dpo. Then I got too anxious, so I decided I will test on Thursday 10dpo. I got my last bfp on 10dpo. I keep feeling my boobs too! Every time I have a little nausea I think that it is a sign, but I tend to get nausea premenstrually. I had a sex dream last night...which always happens in early pregnancy for me.


I should wait for Monday, that will be 14dpo for me too. I for some reason was thinking AF was due on Easter, but she shouldn't be here until Monday. I was also contemplating testing on Thursday too, but just don't know. RE boobs: Mine hurt really bad with DD, and not at all with the PG I m/ced, but I was also nursing DD then. My nipples where a little sensitive. DD weaned while I was PG though and this is my first true cycle not nursing, so I don't know if my boob will hurt regardless or not hurt regardless or what. I just have this odd feeling that I will feel very reassured to have sore boobs if I am PG. I guess because that is how it was with DD. No sex dreams here, those are usually around O for me, but I have had just weird a*s crazy dreams which is common for PG for me. Lots of







for you!!! If you get a BFP on Thursday i will be so tempted to test!


----------



## kgrands

Along with the cold bug going around, I think there is a sad bug spreading.







I know I feel it. Just been kind of down, feeling confused, frustrated, sad, confused...wait did I say confused? Hugs to everyone.









What are folks' experience with tests from early-pregnancy-tests.com? I keep getting BFN but have no temp drop, no AF or signs of her. Should I buy a first response or digital test? Are they more accurate? I'm 15DPO today and usually have an 11 day LP.


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgrands* 
Along with the cold bug going around, I think there is a sad bug spreading.







I know I feel it.

Yeah! We need a good ole fly-swatter, don't we!!!

What are folks' experience with tests from early-pregnancy-tests.com? I keep getting BFN but have no temp drop, no AF or signs of her. Should I buy a first response or digital test? Are they more accurate? I'm 15DPO today and usually have an 11 day LP.









I have only had - w/ thise tests, but then again....I'm not pregnant. I do LOVE the first response though. They are my favorite(along w/ any other test that says BFP on it


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
Lots of







for you!!! If you get a BFP on Thursday i will be so tempted to test!
















: Hopefully we will both have a bfp by the weekend!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgrands* 
What are folks' experience with tests from early-pregnancy-tests.com? I keep getting BFN but have no temp drop, no AF or signs of her. Should I buy a first response or digital test? Are they more accurate? I'm 15DPO today and usually have an 11 day LP.









FR are supposed to be the most accurate according to clinical tests. I always use them for that reason.


----------



## Matilda_z

Well, I guess I'll join in here.

I'm hoping for AF. Today I am 6 weeks postpartum... I have no idea how long it will take to get my cycles started again, because I didn't menstruate for 19 months after Maddie was born. I'm going to give myself until I go for my annual at the end of April and I'll ask the doctor then if I should use meds to jump start AF. In the distant past when I stopped taking BC pills it took 9 months before I had a period...

I'm hoping to start trying in May. Temping right now, as well.

Wish me good luck!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Matilda_z* 
Well, I guess I'll join in here.

Wish me good luck!

Welcome. I am sorry for your loss. Sending you lots of luck.


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Matilda_z* 
Well, I guess I'll join in here.

I'm hoping for AF. Today I am 6 weeks postpartum... I have no idea how long it will take to get my cycles started again, because I didn't menstruate for 19 months after Maddie was born. I'm going to give myself until I go for my annual at the end of April and I'll ask the doctor then if I should use meds to jump start AF. In the distant past when I stopped taking BC pills it took 9 months before I had a period...

I'm hoping to start trying in May. Temping right now, as well.

Wish me good luck!

I absolutely wish you Good Luck, Best wishes & for all your dreams to come true


----------



## heatherh

*A Mothers Love* - As somebody who doesn't like having their birthday near the holidays, I can tell you that it's perfectly OK to go right ahead and risk a holiday baby anyway if you want to! We were originally timing to avoid the holidays but here we are again and I'm *not* skipping a month. The important part is to remember that you have to make some special effort to make sure their birthday is separate enough / special enough despite the holidays. Plenty of parents keep this in mind and do just fine.


----------



## heatherh

Welcome and babydust to the newbies!

Dang it, FF won't show me charts so I can't see how many DPO *moodyred01* is and I can't get to *kgrands* chart!

*kgrands* - get thee a real test! Fingers and toes crossed!

I think I'm updated through here but had a browsing hiccup and may have missed some posts. Lemme know if I need to add/edit your entry in the first post!


----------



## kgrands

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
I have only had - w/ thise tests, but then again....I'm not pregnant. I do LOVE the first response though. They are my favorite(along w/ any other test that says BFP on it
























Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 














: Hopefully we will both have a bfp by the weekend!

FR are supposed to be the most accurate according to clinical tests. I always use them for that reason.

*Mother'sLove* and *Blissfully* - I got my BFP (from m/c pg) on the first response test. I'm just so scared that its going to be a BFN this time and that would just make me sad.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
Dang it, FF won't show me charts so I can't see how many DPO *moodyred01* is and I can't get to *kgrands* chart!

*kgrands* - get thee a real test! Fingers and toes crossed!









*Heather* - My chart is actually pretty nice looking, I have to admit. If it was someone else's I would def this pg...but for me, who knows. I just don't feel like our timing was good this month. I just feel really pessimistic.

I'm thinking testing in the AM with FMU if my temp is still up.

*Welcome* to all the newbies...you've found a fantastically supportive group of women.


----------



## Lindsey608

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgrands* 
Along with the cold bug going around, I think there is a sad bug spreading.







I know I feel it. Just been kind of down, feeling confused, frustrated, sad, confused...wait did I say confused? Hugs to everyone.









What are folks' experience with tests from early-pregnancy-tests.com? I keep getting BFN but have no temp drop, no AF or signs of her. Should I buy a first response or digital test? Are they more accurate? I'm 15DPO today and usually have an 11 day LP.









I got my first faint + with these at 9 DPO last time. I think I implanted very early though as I also tested positive on a digi the same day!


----------



## A Mothers Love

*Kgrands* your siggy made me laugh


----------



## heatherh

*kgrands*, can I pretty please move you to waiting to know? You totally need the right vibe to support a possible test tomorrow!


----------



## kgrands

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
*Kgrands* your siggy made me laugh









Yeah, I just added it...it was my actual reaction to my original siggy.








Just feel like we've been waiting for so long!


----------



## kgrands

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
*kgrands*, can I pretty please move you to waiting to know? You totally need the right vibe to support a possible test tomorrow!









Sure...I think its time...


----------



## Olerica

*Matilda*, I'm so sorry for your loss. Welcome to the group.

*kgrands:* Dude! Get a real test and post ASAP!!!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgrands* 
Sure...I think its time...









:







:







:


----------



## kgrands

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
*kgrands:* Dude! Get a real test and post ASAP!!!









Went and bought some tests...Clear blue easy digital and FRER....ummmmmmmmmm...took one - BFN. BUT my urine was very dilute. Let's hope FMU will give me better results.

It did what I thought it would - bummed me out







. Hopefully those good vibes from being moved to "Waiting to know" will help me out in the morning.

I would stop testing but my chart just looks too good, you know?

Will post early morning as soon as I test...again.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgrands* 
Went and bought some tests...Clear blue easy digital and FRER....ummmmmmmmmm...took one - BFN. BUT my urine was very dilute. Let's hope FMU will give me better results.

It did what I thought it would - bummed me out







. Hopefully those good vibes from being moved to "Waiting to know" will help me out in the morning.

I would stop testing but my chart just looks too good, you know?

Will post early morning as soon as I test...again.









I hope you get a bfp in the morning!


----------



## Amydoula

I think I have an IRL stalker on here







....some people learning things about my ttc journey that I just don't want spied on so I have to eliminate my siggie for awhile but I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## Olerica

I'm so sorry, Amy. I hope you can keep your anonymity.


----------



## heatherh

Dude, *kgrands*. No testing with weak pee!!







: and







: for tomorrow.

Who? *Amydoula*? Who's she?







Seriously, what's wrong w/ people?!


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
I'm so sorry, Amy. I hope you can keep your anonymity.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
Dude, *kgrands*. No testing with weak pee!!







: and







: for tomorrow.

Who? *Amydoula*? Who's she?







Seriously, what's wrong w/ people?!

Thanks guys. It's family off all people. Just so nosy.


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
I think I have an IRL stalker on here







....some people learning things about my ttc journey that I just don't want spied on so I have to eliminate my siggie for awhile but I'm not going anywhere.

Ugh, that sucks! Its hard to remember that while this feels like a community, its still a public board that anyone can read.


----------



## dani76

So, I've been spotting yesterday and today. I thought it was AF, but maybe she's just taking her dang sweet time.







: So, still waiting to know. Always waiting to know.


----------



## heatherh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
Thanks guys. It's family off all people. Just so nosy.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Ugh, that sucks! Its hard to remember that while this feels like a community, its still a public board that anyone can read.









Yeah, I try to be a little cautious because of this. On the one hand, I kind of understand family wanting to know what's up but since they're not *in* this situation, they don't really understand. But you guys, well, you understand!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dani76* 
So, still waiting to know. Always waiting to know.

I hear ya!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
I think I have an IRL stalker on here







....some people learning things about my ttc journey that I just don't want spied on so I have to eliminate my siggie for awhile but I'm not going anywhere.

Amy, that same thing happened to me. I just read through. My stalker was not family since none of them know that I come on here. It was still very upsetting.


----------



## kgrands

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
Dude, *kgrands*. No testing with weak pee!!







: and







: for tomorrow.

I know, I know...I just couldn't resist. I suffer from pg tests in the house syndrome.

*Amydoula* - sorry about the stalker...that stinks.


----------



## happylemon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Matilda_z* 
Well, I guess I'll join in here.

I'm hoping for AF. Today I am 6 weeks postpartum... I have no idea how long it will take to get my cycles started again, because I didn't menstruate for 19 months after Maddie was born. I'm going to give myself until I go for my annual at the end of April and I'll ask the doctor then if I should use meds to jump start AF. In the distant past when I stopped taking BC pills it took 9 months before I had a period...

I'm hoping to start trying in May. Temping right now, as well.

Wish me good luck!









s Good luck, I am so sorry for your loss

*kgrands* : Your chart looks awesome to me


----------



## kgrands

So I tested this morning...with FMU...after another temp rise...and got a BFP!









I'm kind in shock. Gonna call my OB and try to see her this afternoon.

Thank you to everyone for all of the good vibes and sticky dust. That, with a little delayed luck of the irish, seems to have done the trick.


----------



## Lindsey608

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgrands* 
So I tested this morning...with FMU...after another temp rise...and got a BFP!









I'm kind in shock. Gonna call my OB and try to see her this afternoon.

Thank you to everyone for all of the good vibes and sticky dust. That, with a little delayed luck of the irish, seems to have done the trick.

Congratulations!!







:


----------



## chel

:








It really makes my morning!
Well, off to get my LO ready for school.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgrands* 
So I tested this morning...with FMU...after another temp rise...and got a BFP!









I'm kind in shock. Gonna call my OB and try to see her this afternoon.

Thank you to everyone for all of the good vibes and sticky dust. That, with a little delayed luck of the irish, seems to have done the trick.


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgrands* 
So I tested this morning...with FMU...after another temp rise...and got a BFP!









I'm kind in shock. Gonna call my OB and try to see her this afternoon.

Thank you to everyone for all of the good vibes and sticky dust. That, with a little delayed luck of the irish, seems to have done the trick.

Congrats!


----------



## kgrands

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 







:








It really makes my morning!

Made my morning too!









Finally got a BFP on the internet cheapies too!


----------



## fallriverfox

Katie!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## kgrands

Thanks *fallriver, lindsay, and scootchsmom*. I'm blown away.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgrands* 
So I tested this morning...with FMU...after another temp rise...and got a BFP!









I'm kind in shock. Gonna call my OB and try to see her this afternoon.

Thank you to everyone for all of the good vibes and sticky dust. That, with a little delayed luck of the irish, seems to have done the trick.

Yay!







:







: *CONGRATULATIONS!!!*







:







:


----------



## meredyth0315

OMG Katie!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!! Congrats!!!







:














:


----------



## kgrands

Thanks *Blissfully* and *Meredyth*!

Have my first appt on March 27th but think my OB will send in a script for progesterone...well at least I hope she will. The receptionist wouldn't give me an appt this afternoon for initial bloodwork so we'll see.

Gonna stick around here for a while...if that's okay with everyone.


----------



## apmama2myboo

that is great news!!!!!


----------



## apmama2myboo

so now another bfp, every time i see one it gives me hope! thank you Katie!









today is my birthday. 35. I woke up to my dh singing the birthday song to me, and my 4 yo dd was snuggled up and woke up and gave me presents. I got a really cool Doors best of cd/dvd book, tshirts, socks, a sports illustrated (the one w/Brett Favre on the cover as I'm a huge fan), and toblerones. could be worse i suppose







the sucky part of the day is this afternoon we have to take dd to the doc, she has had some dietary issues and needs to see our family prac. so that sucks. But if all goes well, we'll go out to dinner, and then this weekend spend Easter with my family as usual and dh and i are talking a hottub room and the first night away from our daughter, if she is agreeable to staying with grandma and grandpa. We may just get a room to utilize it







this has GOT to be our month damnit!

hope those of you waiting get bfp's, and those of you with af,


----------



## boobs4milk

wooohoooo katie! congrats!


----------



## Funny Face

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgrands* 
So I tested this morning...with FMU...after another temp rise...and got a BFP!









I'm kind in shock. Gonna call my OB and try to see her this afternoon.

Thank you to everyone for all of the good vibes and sticky dust. That, with a little delayed luck of the irish, seems to have done the trick.

No way! That is AWESOME! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgrands* 
So I tested this morning...with FMU...after another temp rise...and got a BFP!









I'm kind in shock. Gonna call my OB and try to see her this afternoon.

Thank you to everyone for all of the good vibes and sticky dust. That, with a little delayed luck of the irish, seems to have done the trick.

KATIE!!!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgrands* 
Have my first appt on March 27th but think my OB will send in a script for progesterone...well at least I hope she will. The receptionist wouldn't give me an appt this afternoon for initial bloodwork so we'll see.

Gonna stick around here for a while...if that's okay with everyone.

Of course it is ok to stick around!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
so now another bfp, every time i see one it gives me hope! thank you Katie!









I feel the same way! It makes me feel so optimistic for myself.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
today is my birthday. 35. I woke up to my dh singing the birthday song to me, and my 4 yo dd was snuggled up and woke up and gave me presents. I got a really cool Doors best of cd/dvd book, tshirts, socks, a sports illustrated (the one w/Brett Favre on the cover as I'm a huge fan), and toblerones. could be worse i suppose

















: *Happy Birthday!!!*














:









Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
the sucky part of the day is this afternoon we have to take dd to the doc, she has had some dietary issues and needs to see our family prac. so that sucks. But if all goes well, we'll go out to dinner, and then this weekend spend Easter with my family as usual and dh and i are talking a hottub room and the first night away from our daughter, if she is agreeable to staying with grandma and grandpa. We may just get a room to utilize it







this has GOT to be our month damnit!

Good luck with DD and your special weekend.


----------



## veganmama719

Congratulations *Katie*, I'm so happy for you!

*Apmama2myBoo*, happy birthday!

*AmyDoula*, I am sorry about AF playing head games with you and your IRL stalker. Hugs to you!

*Matilda*, welcome. I am sorry you have to be here but happy you found us. I'm so very sorry for your loss.

*skybluepink02* and everyone else, so many of you, who were so supportive of me missing O by a day, thank you soooo much. I was so frustrated and it really helped to get it off my chest.

Feeling a little better today. We decided to let the chips fall were they may about due dates. I am a WOHM, self employed, and January and February _suck_ for taking maternity leave as they are my busiest months of the year. Not sure what I would do with my clients. But what the heck, it will have to figure itself out!


----------



## kgrands

*Veganmamma, Olerica, Boobs4Milk, Apmamma, Moodyred* - thank you for your well wishes. It'll be all of you soon!

I'm scared...but trying to relax.


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgrands* 
So I tested this morning...with FMU...after another temp rise...and got a BFP!









*CONGRATULATIONS!!!**Now you need to change that siggy







*


----------



## A Mothers Love

*apmama2myboo*Happy, Happy Birthday!!!!

There is a lot of joy on here today







That is so great. All of you are right though,,,,seeing a BFP is a great way to start the day & know our turn will soon be coming too.


----------



## happylemon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgrands* 
So I tested this morning...with FMU...after another temp rise...and got a BFP!









I'm kind in shock. Gonna call my OB and try to see her this afternoon.

Thank you to everyone for all of the good vibes and sticky dust. That, with a little delayed luck of the irish, seems to have done the trick.

YAY!! Congratulations!


----------



## kgrands

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
*CONGRATULATIONS!!!**Now you need to change that siggy







*


Okay...it's changed...scary to do that...cross your fingers with me. please.


----------



## DreamWeaver

Good morning everyone!







Thank you for your hugs yesterday...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
Thank you so much for the extra care. I could almost feel it wash over me. I slept ok last night - only a bit restlessly, so tonight will be better, I'm sure.

I can understand feeling jittery. I wonder if the Goddess Moon Circle can surround you with their collective experience and care right now? For sure there would be another woman who has had a miscarriage in the group. Remember that groups are there so that you can take sometimes, instead of always give. Don't isolate yourself. Remember that grief is a shared experience and that we will only hurt ourselves in withdrawl.







mama.

Olerica, glad you sleep better!!








You know, until I read what you wrote I did not see myself trying to isolate myself but I guess I am!







I just feel like I want to talk about it all the time, and then I don't wanna talk or think abt it.... I cringe being pregnant around others and having another loss.... and I don't want to "dominate" the circle with my boo-hoo-hoo energy... sigh* But I will keep in mind not to isolate myself. Thanks!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Matilda_z* 
Well, I guess I'll join in here.

I'm hoping for AF. Today I am 6 weeks postpartum... I have no idea how long it will take to get my cycles started again, because I didn't menstruate for 19 months after Maddie was born. I'm going to give myself until I go for my annual at the end of April and I'll ask the doctor then if I should use meds to jump start AF. In the distant past when I stopped taking BC pills it took 9 months before I had a period...

I'm hoping to start trying in May. Temping right now, as well.

Wish me good luck!

Welcome, Matilda. I am sorry for your loss.







Good luck to you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgrands* 
So I tested this morning...with FMU...after another temp rise...and got a BFP!









I'm kind in shock. Gonna call my OB and try to see her this afternoon.

Thank you to everyone for all of the good vibes and sticky dust. That, with a little delayed luck of the irish, seems to have done the trick.

Oh goodness!!!!!







:







:







:
Congratulations!!!! So happy for you, yay!!!!









*apmama* Happy Birthday!!!








I hope you get your hot steamy night out this weekend!!









I gotta rush out.








to everyone and have a great day!!


----------



## apmama2myboo

thanks everyone, for the birthday wishes







hope you all have a good day! i woke up to snow. again.







:


----------



## heatherh

Yeah, *kgrands*. I knew it!! I told you to use good pee









Happy birthday, *apmama2myboo*!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
Feeling a little better today. We decided to let the chips fall were they may about due dates. I am a WOHM, self employed, and January and February _suck_ for taking maternity leave as they are my busiest months of the year. Not sure what I would do with my clients. But what the heck, it will have to figure itself out!

You go! Embrace the uncertainty of it all and go all out, full tilt boogie!

I just did the calculation and it looks like this cycle is going to give me a Christmas due date. I'm totally down with that. Bring it.


----------



## chel

*heatherh* move me to CD1.

I'm happy this wacky cycle is over, just feel







: for not being able to take the "real" meds I had wanted to, to get over the flu 2 weeks ago. I'm off to do as much touch-up painting possible around my home!

I'll be ordering the strips for use this cycle and even though my last cycle was 43 days, I'll spring for the CBEFM next cycle.


----------



## Funny Face

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgrands* 
Okay...it's changed...scary to do that...cross your fingers with me. please.









:







:







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
Bring it.











I guess we'll all take what we can get, right?


----------



## A Mothers Love

Have fun painting. It is always nice to see a lady happy on CD1


----------



## xakana

*Katie*--w00t! *Congratulations!* As usual, I went straight to your chart to see that green line and what a line it is!!







:











































:







:







:







:






























*apmama*--Happy Birthday!!














: I hope you have fun!

*Chel*--







sorry about CD1 and your wacky cycle! Bah! May this cycle be fruitful! ITA on being mad about not getting to take real meds when you need 'em. This month I totally said f*** it and took ibuprofen for my migraines post-O anyway O_O I'm still heating my lunch meat, though, lol.


----------



## skybluepink02

*kgrands* Yay!!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed.







I'm so happy for you

*veganmama*







I'm glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Sioko

*Kgrands:*







:







:







:







:







:

*apmama:*







:







:







:

*chel:* CD1 =







s Painting =









*heatherh:* christmas B-days are cool! It's great to have a real cake on that day rather than the usual pies.... blegh (I don't like pie)

*Me:* Boobs hurt. No other physical symptoms yet, but I think I'm already getting "placenta brains" cause I'm forgetting all kinds of things all the time.







Also I get easily toooooo worried about stuff. Like right now the basement is flooding thanks to this week of constant rain, and that happens every year I should be used to it, and I think I'm gonna have a nervous break down!!!







The rain's not supposed to stop till tomorrow noon.... when my next doc. app. is. I hope I get to see something more this week!!!







:


----------



## A Mothers Love

*Sioko* Hope your appt. is great






























sorry about all the rain....what a bummer....... 3 more days till Spring**YAY**


----------



## Olerica

13DPO. Got a bit of spotting going on, very light and brownish (sorry - tmi). My temp has been flexing up and down so I do think that AF is on the way. I'm ok either way. Yes, I want to be pregnant, but not being pregnant will give me another month to get into even better shape. All is well.


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
CD13. Got a bit of spotting going on, very light and brownish (sorry - tmi). My temp has been flexing up and down so I do think that AF is on the way. I'm ok either way. Yes, I want to be pregnant, but not being pregnant will give me another month to get into even better shape. All is well.

You have a very good attitude right now


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Ugh, that sucks! Its hard to remember that while this feels like a community, its still a public board that anyone can read.



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
Amy, that same thing happened to me. I just read through. My stalker was not family since none of them know that I come on here. It was still very upsetting.

Yeah its not fun.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgrands* 
I know, I know...I just couldn't resist. I suffer from pg tests in the house syndrome.

*Amydoula* - sorry about the stalker...that stinks.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgrands* 
So I tested this morning...with FMU...after another temp rise...and got a BFP!









I'm kind in shock. Gonna call my OB and try to see her this afternoon.

Thank you to everyone for all of the good vibes and sticky dust. That, with a little delayed luck of the irish, seems to have done the trick.

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wonderful news!!!!























Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
so now another bfp, every time i see one it gives me hope! thank you Katie!









today is my birthday. 35. I woke up to my dh singing the birthday song to me, and my 4 yo dd was snuggled up and woke up and gave me presents. I got a really cool Doors best of cd/dvd book, tshirts, socks, a sports illustrated (the one w/Brett Favre on the cover as I'm a huge fan), and toblerones. could be worse i suppose







the sucky part of the day is this afternoon we have to take dd to the doc, she has had some dietary issues and needs to see our family prac. so that sucks. But if all goes well, we'll go out to dinner, and then this weekend spend Easter with my family as usual and dh and i are talking a hottub room and the first night away from our daughter, if she is agreeable to staying with grandma and grandpa. We may just get a room to utilize it







this has GOT to be our month damnit!

hope those of you waiting get bfp's, and those of you with af,









Happy Birthday!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
Congratulations *Katie*, I'm so happy for you!

*Apmama2myBoo*, happy birthday!

*AmyDoula*, I am sorry about AF playing head games with you and your IRL stalker. Hugs to you!

*Matilda*, welcome. I am sorry you have to be here but happy you found us. I'm so very sorry for your loss.

*skybluepink02* and everyone else, so many of you, who were so supportive of me missing O by a day, thank you soooo much. I was so frustrated and it really helped to get it off my chest.

Feeling a little better today. We decided to let the chips fall were they may about due dates. I am a WOHM, self employed, and January and February _suck_ for taking maternity leave as they are my busiest months of the year. Not sure what I would do with my clients. But what the heck, it will have to figure itself out!

Winter is not ideal for me either but I'm like you, I'll take a baby when I can get one.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 





















Yeah, *kgrands*. I knew it!! I told you to use good pee









Happy birthday, *apmama2myboo*!

You go! Embrace the uncertainty of it all and go all out, full tilt boogie!

I just did the calculation and it looks like this cycle is going to give me a Christmas due date. I'm totally down with that. Bring it.

I'd be due right at Christmas this cycle too! If some miracle happens I'll happily take it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
*heatherh* move me to CD1.

I'm happy this wacky cycle is over, just feel







: for not being able to take the "real" meds I had wanted to, to get over the flu 2 weeks ago. I'm off to do as much touch-up painting possible around my home!

I'll ordering the strips for use this cycle and even though my last cycle was 43 days, I'll spring for the CBEFM next cycle.

so sorry for CD1!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
CD13. Got a bit of spotting going on, very light and brownish (sorry - tmi). My temp has been flexing up and down so I do think that AF is on the way. I'm ok either way. Yes, I want to be pregnant, but not being pregnant will give me another month to get into even better shape. All is well.









It's good to have a positive outlook

AAM: Today is officially *CD1*






















I can now be moved to *waiting to O* Boy does that feel good!!


----------



## punkrawkmama27

*krands*OMgosh!!! How exciting!!! Congrats!!!






























*Scootchsmom* How have you been feeling? I read your posts from over the weekend and just wanted to see how you are doing.

*Amydoula*







That is so frustrating..isnt it? I dont put a lot of info on my siggy, b/c I am worried someone would find me on here too. I had myspace last year, but someone was watching me on there, and they were deleting things on my account and everyday they would sign on to my thing (I had a tracker) so, I gave up on myspace. But only like 2 people know its me on here.

I havent been on in awhile, and have missed out on a lot on here. I wanted to give







to those that need them, and I am







: for those waiting to know.

I was cramping terribly over the weekend, was sure AF was gonna show up in a couple days, but still hasnt. I am due for AF on the 21st or 22nd, even though last month, AF came a week earlier than the month before. I am not cramping like I was, just kinda on the sides right now. I started feeling queazy again, and am having trouble finding something that I want to eat. So I dont know. Maybe maybe not. DH is going to get me a HPT for tomorrow, but could it be too early still? I had a bfn on Sat.

Also, I wanted to apologize for my last post. I hope no one thought I was being snooty. I wasnt trying to say how lucky I was not to have stretch marks or anything. If you could see my tummy, it looks like ground beef, yep. But, somehow, my tattoo survived. Oh well.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

*chel:*







s Have fun painting.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
The rain's not supposed to stop till tomorrow noon.... when my next doc. app. is. I hope I get to see something more this week!!!







:

Sorry about the rain and flooding. Let us know what you see at the dr.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
13DPO. Got a bit of spotting going on, very light and brownish (sorry - tmi). My temp has been flexing up and down so I do think that AF is on the way. I'm ok either way. Yes, I want to be pregnant, but not being pregnant will give me another month to get into even better shape. All is well.

I kind of have the same perspective this month. I really have my hopes, but even if this is not our month







I can celebrate my body getting back to normal and healing.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
AAM: Today is officially *CD1*






















I can now be moved to *waiting to O* Boy does that feel good!!

Congrats!







:





















for this month!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrawkmama27* 
I was cramping terribly over the weekend, was sure AF was gonna show up in a couple days, but still hasnt. I am due for AF on the 21st or 22nd, even though last month, AF came a week earlier than the month before. I am not cramping like I was, just kinda on the sides right now. I started feeling queazy again, and am having trouble finding something that I want to eat. So I dont know. Maybe maybe not. DH is going to get me a HPT for tomorrow, but could it be too early still? I had a bfn on Sat.

How long is your lp? If AF is due 12-14dpo then it would not be too early to test tomorrow. If you have a shorter lp (10 days or less) then I would wait. You might get a false negative.







:


----------



## Curlyfry7

Hi everyone, can I join you? I haven't read the whole thread yet, but did read the first 5 pages and the last 4- what a great group of supportive women!!!

I just miscarried at the end of last week- I had just gotten my BFP (well, 4 of them







) on Monday and the spotting started Thursday and then progressed over the weekend. My initial HCG on Friday was only 30 and I just got the results today from the second draw and it is down to 6. So that's that. Physically I had a really easy time of it, basically just a slightly heavier period, so it looks like the baby never implanted. My doc said to wait TWO cycles to TTC again.....I'm not sure I can do that. One, maybe. They said it's for my body to have time to get back to normal, but I really want to start TTC again asap. And I have already stopped bleeding. Anyone know of a really good reason to wait 2 cycles?? I'm 37 and really feeling the ole clock tick! I am handling things pretty well emotionally, but I have a very deep fear of either never getting pg again, or of getting pg and then miscarrying again. Maybe my eggs are just too old!









I don't really know anyone yet, but wanted to wish Katie a congratulations on her BFP, and wish those waiting both to know and to O good luck.

Kelly


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrawkmama27* 
*Scootchsmom* How have you been feeling? I read your posts from over the weekend and just wanted to see how you are doing.

Thanks for checking on me









AF started this AM when I got up, so CD 1 for me. I'm actually in a good mood though, since I figured she was on her way anyway.

I made an appointment with a new OBGYN for 3/31 for my annual and to talk about the spotting for 4-5 days before AF arrives. We'll see what she says. My only concern is that I should be o'ing somewhere around there, and I don't want to have to miss bd'ing if my appointment is the next day, KWIM? But then again, I keep thinking maybe we should skip this month to make sure I'm healthy and everything comes back normal. Then I think maybe I should skip the OBGYN and try to find a real midwife that takes my insurance, since I know an OB is not going to listen to anything I say. I'm just confused at this point!

Liz


----------



## skybluepink02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Curlyfry7* 
Hi everyone, can I join you? I haven't read the whole thread yet, but did read the first 5 pages and the last 4- what a great group of supportive women!!!

I just miscarried at the end of last week- I had just gotten my BFP (well, 4 of them







 ) on Monday and the spotting started Thursday and then progressed over the weekend. My initial HCG on Friday was only 30 and I just got the results today from the second draw and it is down to 6. So that's that. Physically I had a really easy time of it, basically just a slightly heavier period, so it looks like the baby never implanted. My doc said to wait TWO cycles to TTC again.....I'm not sure I can do that. One, maybe. They said it's for my body to have time to get back to normal, but I really want to start TTC again asap. And I have already stopped bleeding. Anyone know of a really good reason to wait 2 cycles?? I'm 37 and really feeling the ole clock tick! I am handling things pretty well emotionally, but I have a very deep fear of either never getting pg again, or of getting pg and then miscarrying again. Maybe my eggs are just too old!









I don't really know anyone yet, but wanted to wish Katie a congratulations on her BFP, and wish those waiting both to know and to O good luck.

Kelly

Welcome Kelly! I hope your stay here is short and sweet. This is a supportive group of mamas.


----------



## A Mothers Love

*Curlyfry7*Welcome, welcome, Welcome!!!!!


----------



## happylemon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Curlyfry7* 
Hi everyone, can I join you? I haven't read the whole thread yet, but did read the first 5 pages and the last 4- what a great group of supportive women!!!

I just miscarried at the end of last week- I had just gotten my BFP (well, 4 of them







) on Monday and the spotting started Thursday and then progressed over the weekend. My initial HCG on Friday was only 30 and I just got the results today from the second draw and it is down to 6. So that's that. Physically I had a really easy time of it, basically just a slightly heavier period, so it looks like the baby never implanted. My doc said to wait TWO cycles to TTC again.....I'm not sure I can do that. One, maybe. They said it's for my body to have time to get back to normal, but I really want to start TTC again asap. And I have already stopped bleeding. Anyone know of a really good reason to wait 2 cycles?? I'm 37 and really feeling the ole clock tick! I am handling things pretty well emotionally, but I have a very deep fear of either never getting pg again, or of getting pg and then miscarrying again. Maybe my eggs are just too old!









I don't really know anyone yet, but wanted to wish Katie a congratulations on her BFP, and wish those waiting both to know and to O good luck.

Kelly

I am so sorry for your loss







There are such mixed reviews on when to start. I spent tons of time on the internet looking up articles and reading message boards and decided to wait one full cycle to try. That was what was best for me, but everyone is different and every m/c is different. Some couples don't wait at all.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Thanks for checking on me









AF started this AM when I got up, so CD 1 for me. I'm actually in a good mood though, since I figured she was on her way anyway.

I made an appointment with a new OBGYN for 3/31 for my annual and to talk about the spotting for 4-5 days before AF arrives. We'll see what she says. My only concern is that I should be o'ing somewhere around there, and I don't want to have to miss bd'ing if my appointment is the next day, KWIM? But then again, I keep thinking maybe we should skip this month to make sure I'm healthy and everything comes back normal. Then I think maybe I should skip the OBGYN and try to find a real midwife that takes my insurance, since I know an OB is not going to listen to anything I say. I'm just confused at this point!

Liz

I am sorry you have to go through this confusing time. It would be great to find a midwife! I would also feel better going to a midwife, but our insurance doesn't cover any. I recently had an OB appointment and I did not think she would be doing an exam so DH and BDed that night before! Not ideal, but oh well. What ever happens I hope it works out and that you are comfortable with whoever you see.

me: I totally broke down and tested today and of course a bfn!!! I could not tell anyone else this, they would think i was crazy to test a week before AF was due (I probably am!







) I figure you guys would understand though. I felt a little relief because I did a little celebrating on St. Patty's Day. It is hard to act PG when I am not and I LOVE beer, DH made me a couple black&tans! I know it is supper early, so I wont count myself out yet. I think in the long run testing today was good though. I have been convinced I was PG for a week now and I had crazy dreams about a BFP last night, I needed a bit of a reality check in case AF knocks on my door in a few days.


----------



## Lindsey608

*Curlyfry7* welcome!









It seems DD and I were in a very generous mood this week and have shared our cold germs with DH. Sweet of us, I know. If he passes it back our way AGAIN (yes, this is the second time around for all of us) then I'll be looking into living in a plastic bubble. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Curlyfry7* 
Hi everyone, can I join you?

Welcome. I am really sorry for your loss. As Sarah mentioned the reviews are mixed on when to start again, and it really depends on you. If you had a D&C, two cycles seems to be the general recommendation. I had a natural miscarriage (it sounds like yours was too), and the dr I saw said to wait two cycles. He said it was because the lining on the uterus needs time to replenish, and implantation might be affected if it does not have a few cycles to rebuild. Another woman said that she was told that you were more fertile after a miscarriage because the lining was cleaned out completely. The uterus would not have anything extra left over month to month blocking implantation. I did lots of research, and I could not find anything that showed that either of these were true (or anything else that says you should wait any specific period of time...if a D&C was not performed).

*ScootchsMom*







Good luck at your appointment!

*sarah*







for your negative...even though it allowed you to have a few drinks without guilt







Keeping my







: for you!

*Lindsey608*, Sorry DH is sick. I hope you do not get it again.


----------



## i0lanthe

congrats *kgrands*!!! sticky vibes!!!

welcome to the new folks! may your stay be short and everything you're hoping for.









me update: fourth day of seriously sore throat (now doing some kind of eminent-domain thing to my ears) sent me over the "make it STOP" edge last night, so today I went to a drugstore health clinic and said "Yo, hook me up" and the nice nurse practitioner prescribed me some antibiotics for whatever part of this gratuitous agony isn't viral.







Impatiently expecting to feel a lot better very soon.









*Lindsey608* I hear you on the bubble









*sarah2881* glad you got some beer. mmm! I would not count you out yet either, good luck









ok got to go drink a gallon of honeyed tea again so i can breathe easier, but i am thinking of everyone else too


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i0lanthe* 
me update: fourth day of seriously sore throat (now doing some kind of eminent-domain thing to my ears) sent me over the "make it STOP" edge last night, so today I went to a drugstore health clinic and said "Yo, hook me up" and the nice nurse practitioner prescribed me some antibiotics for whatever part of this gratuitous agony isn't viral.







Impatiently expecting to feel a lot better very soon.

















That sounds awful. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## kgrands

Hey everyone,

Thank you so much for the support (and sticky vibes) that you've sent my way. I'm super excited but also terrified.

I had my first pregnancy acupuncture treatment today. I'll be going every week prob until the end of the 1st trimester. She did a "holding" treatment that's meant to help the uterine lining develop and keep everything "in."

I also started taking natural progesterone until my OB can see me and possibly start me on prometrium. First appt is next Thursday!


----------



## barose

Congrats to all of the BFPs!

I've been out of town for several days, then needing to stay away from this thread because I'm feeling crappy about my not ovulating. No temp shift, no + OPK, no CM.









I will read to keep current, but I think I need a few more days away. L


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Thanks for checking on me









AF started this AM when I got up, so CD 1 for me. I'm actually in a good mood though, since I figured she was on her way anyway.

I made an appointment with a new OBGYN for 3/31 for my annual and to talk about the spotting for 4-5 days before AF arrives. We'll see what she says. My only concern is that I should be o'ing somewhere around there, and I don't want to have to miss bd'ing if my appointment is the next day, KWIM? But then again, I keep thinking maybe we should skip this month to make sure I'm healthy and everything comes back normal. Then I think maybe I should skip the OBGYN and try to find a real midwife that takes my insurance, since I know an OB is not going to listen to anything I say. I'm just confused at this point!

Liz

We can be sort of cycle buddies! I have a much longer cycle but at least we are starting on the same day.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Curlyfry7* 
Hi everyone, can I join you? I haven't read the whole thread yet, but did read the first 5 pages and the last 4- what a great group of supportive women!!!

I just miscarried at the end of last week- I had just gotten my BFP (well, 4 of them







) on Monday and the spotting started Thursday and then progressed over the weekend. My initial HCG on Friday was only 30 and I just got the results today from the second draw and it is down to 6. So that's that. Physically I had a really easy time of it, basically just a slightly heavier period, so it looks like the baby never implanted. My doc said to wait TWO cycles to TTC again.....I'm not sure I can do that. One, maybe. They said it's for my body to have time to get back to normal, but I really want to start TTC again asap. And I have already stopped bleeding. Anyone know of a really good reason to wait 2 cycles?? I'm 37 and really feeling the ole clock tick! I am handling things pretty well emotionally, but I have a very deep fear of either never getting pg again, or of getting pg and then miscarrying again. Maybe my eggs are just too old!










I don't really know anyone yet, but wanted to wish Katie a congratulations on her BFP, and wish those waiting both to know and to O good luck.

Kelly









so sorry for your loss but welcome to the board! I have read and heard one full cycle after a natural miscarriage and 2-3 after a D&C. I had the surgery and we chose 2 cycles (although these two cycles have been longer than even my normal long cycles so I don't think I'm completely back to normal hormonally yet but we're going to give it a go anyway this month).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
me: I totally broke down and tested today and of course a bfn!!! I could not tell anyone else this, they would think i was crazy to test a week before AF was due (I probably am!







) I figure you guys would understand though. I felt a little relief because I did a little celebrating on St. Patty's Day. It is hard to act PG when I am not and I LOVE beer, DH made me a couple black&tans! I know it is supper early, so I wont count myself out yet. I think in the long run testing today was good though. I have been convinced I was PG for a week now and I had crazy dreams about a BFP last night, I needed a bit of a reality check in case AF knocks on my door in a few days.

fingers crossed for you! And good for you about the beer.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i0lanthe* 
me update: fourth day of seriously sore throat (now doing some kind of eminent-domain thing to my ears) sent me over the "make it STOP" edge last night, so today I went to a drugstore health clinic and said "Yo, hook me up" and the nice nurse practitioner prescribed me some antibiotics for whatever part of this gratuitous agony isn't viral.







Impatiently expecting to feel a lot better very soon.









ok got to go drink a gallon of honeyed tea again so i can breathe easier, but i am thinking of everyone else too









Feel better soon!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
Congrats to all of the BFPs!

I've been out of town for several days, then needing to stay away from this thread because I'm feeling crappy about my not ovulating. No temp shift, no + OPK, no CM.









I will read to keep current, but I think I need a few more days away. L


----------



## Olerica

*Curlyfry:* Welcome to this group. I'm sorry you have to be here, but it's a pretty good group. On the 2 cycle wait - well, I had a natural miscarriage at 9 weeks and my midwife said that we could start right away... I'm the same age you are so I was glad that we got the all clear. I do think that it's all relative.

*Sarah:* If it were me, I'd wait to test until at least the day prior to AF's expected date, but that's me.

*i0lanthe:* I'm sorry about the throat! Hopefully, the antibiotics will nock out the crap.

*Barose:* I'm sorry about the non-O.







for you.

*Scootch'sMom:* Sorry about CD1.

*Me:* I'm officially on CD1 too. Everthing started in earnest this evening. All is well....


----------



## hazeleyes

*Katie....* Congratulations!!! I am so happy for you.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
*Curlyfry:* Welcome to this group. I'm sorry you have to be here, but it's a pretty good group. On the 2 cycle wait - well, I had a natural miscarriage at 9 weeks and my midwife said that we could start right away... I'm the same age you are so I was glad that we got the all clear. I do think that it's all relative.

*Sarah:* If it were me, I'd wait to test until at least the day prior to AF's expected date, but that's me.

*i0lanthe:* I'm sorry about the throat! Hopefully, the antibiotics will nock out the crap.

*Barose:* I'm sorry about the non-O.







for you.

*Scootch'sMom:* Sorry about CD1.

*Me:* I'm officially on CD1 too. Everthing started in earnest this evening. All is well....

Sorry about CD1







but now there are 3 of us that can be cycle buddies. Weird how 3 of us all got it the same day....


----------



## heatherh

Welcome, *Curlyfry7*. Please let me know if you'd like me to add you to the first post.

Thinking of you, *barose*.


----------



## momoftworedheads

KATIE!!!! CONGRATS. Have a wonderful, H&H 9 months of bliss with a beautiful babe to snuggle at the end!







s







s







s







:







:







:

barose- Thinking of you!







s

amydoula-sorry about the stalker-hope that they leave you alone! Congrats for day 1.

jen- good to "see" you! Hugs!

I will not be around for about a week. I am getting ready to go away for a few days. Avery would have been delivered this Thursday so we are going away to just have some time alone and relax. Take care all and hope to see lots of BFPs when we get back!

Take care!
jen


----------



## apmama2myboo

jen (redheadmom), i hope you have as relaxing a time as you can









olerica, that's a great attitude to have and I hope you're doing well.

welcome to all the newbies, hope your stay here is short and you will find lots of great women here.

yesterday I had an issue, it was my birthday and as what would have been my due date with our son (4/4) approaches, it's been difficult. Then yesterday, of all days, my dh's cousin had a baby girl. I swear eveyone keeps having girls and it oddly makes it easier, but still, it was a bittersweet ending to my birthday to hear about someone having a baby. we've stepped up our efforts already this month and hope to have a "productive" weekend as well







at least it puts dh in a good mood before work lol
apart from that my dad is having health issues so concerned about him, but trying to keep positive about everything I can right now.

have a great day, everyone


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
Sorry about CD1







but now there are 3 of us that can be cycle buddies. Weird how 3 of us all got it the same day....

Yeah, that is weird... though I'm glad to be in such great company! (Now let's all get our BFPs together!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
I will not be around for about a week. I am getting ready to go away for a few days. Avery would have been delivered this Thursday so we are going away to just have some time alone and relax. Take care all and hope to see lots of BFPs when we get back!

Take care!
jen









Thinking of you right now. Hope you have a very relaxing and connected trip.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
jen (redheadmom), i hope you have as relaxing a time as you can









olerica, that's a great attitude to have and I hope you're doing well.

welcome to all the newbies, hope your stay here is short and you will find lots of great women here.

yesterday I had an issue, it was my birthday and as what would have been my due date with our son (4/4) approaches, it's been difficult. Then yesterday, of all days, my dh's cousin had a baby girl. I swear eveyone keeps having girls and it oddly makes it easier, but still, it was a bittersweet ending to my birthday to hear about someone having a baby. we've stepped up our efforts already this month and hope to have a "productive" weekend as well







at least it puts dh in a good mood before work lol
apart from that my dad is having health issues so concerned about him, but trying to keep positive about everything I can right now.

have a great day, everyone









I think I missed saying Happy Birthday to you yesterday, and I'm sorry that you've had a lot to deal with yesterday.







At least you are able to work on growing your family and that you are leaving your DH a little happier for the wear.









*Me:* Ok.... I know that this will sound so insane, but I'm really feeling physically good with this AF. I don't know what I mean by that, except that I feel good. Weird, right? Also, in February I co-op'ed some mama cloth to try out and I LOVE THEM! I'm a pad user (tampons made my period stretch for days...) and these are awesome!

I've been thinking about this too... about holding off for a few months to concieve. I know that I am prone to SAD and I live in the north. I'm questioning the wisdom of having a baby during the darker months for myself. That, and I think I'd rather have maternity leave during the nice part of the year rather during the horrid snows. A holiday birthday wouldn't bother me - I know how to make things special - and I was born in July near the 4th so I never had huge birthday parties (and survived) so I'm not concerned about that, mostly about my own psyche.

It's likely that I'll keep trying - I am 37 after all - but this has been something that's been on my mind.


----------



## A Mothers Love

*Katie*Yay..your 1st appt. How exciting!!!!

*Barose*I know how you are feeling









*Olerica*the this cycle & the next I will not be TTC OR TTA. Just charting & not "trying all the time. I still hope to get pregnant, but my goal is to try to relax a little.
Am I making any sense? I tend to babble







we will still kinda try...just not try so hard to try







(snort)

I'm CD4 & took some soy Iso. last night. Only 80mg. I heard it gives headaches...so I started low. no heaadache







I may not be taking enough, but I wanted to see If I can "O" earlier w/ it.
I also ordered some Maca yesterday.


----------



## Olerica

AML: How funny! I ordered Maca yesterday too!


----------



## Funny Face

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Curlyfry7* 
Hi everyone, can I join you? I haven't read the whole thread yet, but did read the first 5 pages and the last 4- what a great group of supportive women!!!

I just miscarried at the end of last week- I had just gotten my BFP (well, 4 of them







) on Monday and the spotting started Thursday and then progressed over the weekend. My initial HCG on Friday was only 30 and I just got the results today from the second draw and it is down to 6. So that's that. Physically I had a really easy time of it, basically just a slightly heavier period, so it looks like the baby never implanted. My doc said to wait TWO cycles to TTC again.....I'm not sure I can do that. One, maybe. They said it's for my body to have time to get back to normal, but I really want to start TTC again asap. And I have already stopped bleeding. Anyone know of a really good reason to wait 2 cycles?? I'm 37 and really feeling the ole clock tick! I am handling things pretty well emotionally, but I have a very deep fear of either never getting pg again, or of getting pg and then miscarrying again. Maybe my eggs are just too old!









I don't really know anyone yet, but wanted to wish Katie a congratulations on her BFP, and wish those waiting both to know and to O good luck.

Kelly









elcome. I'm so sorry about your miscarriage







. I agree with pp who said 1 cycle for a natural miscarriage (esp earlier than 8 weeks) and 3 for D&C. I've waited a year, so I hope that's long enough.







Good to have you here!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgrands* 
Hey everyone,

Thank you so much for the support (and sticky vibes) that you've sent my way. I'm super excited but also terrified.

I had my first pregnancy acupuncture treatment today. I'll be going every week prob until the end of the 1st trimester. She did a "holding" treatment that's meant to help the uterine lining develop and keep everything "in."

I also started taking natural progesterone until my OB can see me and possibly start me on prometrium. First appt is next Thursday!

That is so exciting! Keep us posted.









Well, FF _moved my O date_! :devil: It was cd 18 and now they have it on cd 23! I don't know which to believe. I thought that the temp shift I had today was a really good sign, like triphasic but they are saying I just O'd. Either way we're covered in the bd department but.... ugh it's just confusing and frustrating!








s for you 3 who AF found today. I actually prefer when AF comes to the day before AF comes because at least I know for sure at that point. I hope this next cycle is the ONE!


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
AML: How funny! I ordered Maca yesterday too!

Yes I am very excited about it!!!!
I hope it works in all the ways that it says it will IYKWIM


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
*Me:* I'm officially on CD1 too. Everthing started in earnest this evening. All is well....











Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
I will not be around for about a week. I am getting ready to go away for a few days. Avery would have been delivered this Thursday so we are going away to just have some time alone and relax. Take care all and hope to see lots of BFPs when we get back!









Have a nice time away.
*apmama2myboo*,























Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
*Me:* Ok.... I know that this will sound so insane, but I'm really feeling physically good with this AF. I don't know what I mean by that, except that I feel good. Weird, right? Also, in February I co-op'ed some mama cloth to try out and I LOVE THEM! I'm a pad user (tampons made my period stretch for days...) and these are awesome!

I am happy that AF is treating you good.







I also hate tampons or cups, and I love my cloth.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
the this cycle & the next I will not be TTC OR TTA. Just charting & not "trying all the time. I still hope to get pregnant, but my goal is to try to relax a little.
Am I making any sense? I tend to babble







we will still kinda try...just not try so hard to try







(snort)
















Have lots of stress free fun!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moodyred01* 
Well, FF _moved my O date_! :devil: It was cd 18 and now they have it on cd 23! I don't know which to believe. I thought that the temp shift I had today was a really good sign, like triphasic but they are saying I just O'd. Either way we're covered in the bd department but.... ugh it's just confusing and frustrating!









That is confusing and frustrating.
*me:* I am testing tomorrow morning.







I will be 11dpo. I thought it was 10, but I got confused about the date. I am so excited. I got a bfp at 10 days last time, so hopefully it will not be too early. I think I have had some symptoms. I have had a lower back ache and some stretching and pulling in my pelvis. I felt that bowling ball feeling in my belly a few times. I feel really good about this! I am trying to stay grounded that I might not be pregnant, but it is not working. Even if I get a bfn I am not giving up hope until AF arrives.
For all of us














:







:







:







:







:







:


----------



## A Mothers Love

*Moodyred01* Well your cervix was high & your EWCM seems to be drying up.
Either way though....you had good timing


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
*me:* I am testing tomorrow morning.







I will be 11dpo. I thought it was 10, but I got confused about the date. I am so excited. I got a bfp at 10 days last time, so hopefully it will not be too early. I think I have had some symptoms. I have had a lower back ache and some stretching and pulling in my pelvis. I felt that bowling ball feeling in my belly a few times. I feel really good about this! I am trying to stay grounded that I might not be pregnant, but it is not working. Even if I get a bfn I am not giving up hope until AF arrives.
For all of us














:







:







:







:







:







:









Oh, I hope I see your BFPon here in the morning tomorrow when I log on!!!! I will be looking for it!!!!


----------



## Lindsey608

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 









*me:* I am testing tomorrow morning.







I will be 11dpo. I thought it was 10, but I got confused about the date. I am so excited. I got a bfp at 10 days last time, so hopefully it will not be too early. I think I have had some symptoms. I have had a lower back ache and some stretching and pulling in my pelvis. I felt that bowling ball feeling in my belly a few times. I feel really good about this! I am trying to stay grounded that I might not be pregnant, but it is not working. Even if I get a bfn I am not giving up hope until AF arrives.
For all of us














:







:







:







:







:







:









Good luck!!









I'll be testing on Sunday if AF hasn't shown up. She should visit anywhere between Thurs and Sat, so we'll see!


----------



## DreamWeaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Curlyfry7* 
Hi everyone, can I join you? I haven't read the whole thread yet, but did read the first 5 pages and the last 4- what a great group of supportive women!!!

Welcome, Kelly! Sorry you have to be here, but this is a wonderful place.







for your loss and i can understand how you feel about old eggs!







I am 35 and while I know people who had kids at age 40 AND 44 with no issues, after my loss i don't feel so bright-eyed anymore.....

Good luck to you!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Thanks for checking on me









AF started this AM when I got up, so CD 1 for me. I'm actually in a good mood though, since I figured she was on her way anyway.

I made an appointment with a new OBGYN for 3/31 for my annual and to talk about the spotting for 4-5 days before AF arrives. We'll see what she says. My only concern is that I should be o'ing somewhere around there, and I don't want to have to miss bd'ing if my appointment is the next day, KWIM? But then again, I keep thinking maybe we should skip this month to make sure I'm healthy and everything comes back normal. Then I think maybe I should skip the OBGYN and try to find a real midwife that takes my insurance, since I know an OB is not going to listen to anything I say. I'm just confused at this point!

Liz

Oh, Liz! Crazy dilemma!








We have to go with an OB this time, and i have been interviewing. But really, nothing beats a midwife! I did not find an OB that I felt was going to be THE ONE. Plus, all that driving, AND waiting! It makes me cranky... and you can't just chat with them like you wld with a midwife. I hope you find the perfect person who will take good care of you!!









*Sarah* keeping fingers crossed for you!!!







:

*Lindsey* hope the yucky germs go away SOON!!! sending you healthy vibes







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgrands* 
Hey everyone,

Thank you so much for the support (and sticky vibes) that you've sent my way. I'm super excited but also terrified.

I had my first pregnancy acupuncture treatment today. I'll be going every week prob until the end of the 1st trimester. She did a "holding" treatment that's meant to help the uterine lining develop and keep everything "in."

I also started taking natural progesterone until my OB can see me and possibly start me on prometrium. First appt is next Thursday!









:







:







to give you confidence and sticky baby!!

*barose* sorry you are feeling crappy.









*Jen* big big HUGS







I hope the weekend away will be healing for you.

*apmama*







for crazy day yesterday.







for bd!!!









*BlissfullyLoving*







:







:







:

Me: I bought a pack of ovulation sticks. No surge yet... dh wanna start bd tonight but somehow i am not in the mood!!








Oh, and what with the Maca??







Do tell!!


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 

Me: I bought a pack of ovulation sticks. No surge yet... dh wanna start bd tonight but somehow i am not in the mood!!








Oh, and what with the Maca??







Do tell!!

It will help you get in the mood







& might help you get pregnant too!!!
It's good for you & DH, YAY!!!

http://www.naturalzing.com/catalog/p...roducts_id=169

http://forums.ovusoft.com/tm.asp?m=6...heck=917290919

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=865013


----------



## apmama2myboo

i just found this warm fuzzy picture for the day, all i could do was go, 'awww!'

http://news.yahoo.com/nphotos/Most-E...1455651456.jpg


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
i just found this warm fuzzy picture for the day, all i could do was go, 'awww!'

http://news.yahoo.com/nphotos/Most-E...1455651456.jpg

Awwwwwww, you can see that she loves her baby







That is sweet for sure.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
i just found this warm fuzzy picture for the day, all i could do was go, 'awww!'

http://news.yahoo.com/nphotos/Most-E...1455651456.jpg









That is so beautiful it had me in tears.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
KATIE!!!! CONGRATS. Have a wonderful, H&H 9 months of bliss with a beautiful babe to snuggle at the end!







s







s







s







:







:







:

barose- Thinking of you!







s

amydoula-sorry about the stalker-hope that they leave you alone! Congrats for day 1.

jen- good to "see" you! Hugs!

I will not be around for about a week. I am getting ready to go away for a few days. Avery would have been delivered this Thursday so we are going away to just have some time alone and relax. Take care all and hope to see lots of BFPs when we get back!

Take care!
jen

I hope your trip is healing.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
jen (redheadmom), i hope you have as relaxing a time as you can









olerica, that's a great attitude to have and I hope you're doing well.

welcome to all the newbies, hope your stay here is short and you will find lots of great women here.

yesterday I had an issue, it was my birthday and as what would have been my due date with our son (4/4) approaches, it's been difficult. Then yesterday, of all days, my dh's cousin had a baby girl. I swear eveyone keeps having girls and it oddly makes it easier, but still, it was a bittersweet ending to my birthday to hear about someone having a baby. we've stepped up our efforts already this month and hope to have a "productive" weekend as well







at least it puts dh in a good mood before work lol
apart from that my dad is having health issues so concerned about him, but trying to keep positive about everything I can right now.

have a great day, everyone









Good luck









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
Yeah, that is weird... though I'm glad to be in such great company! (Now let's all get our BFPs together!

*Me:* Ok.... I know that this will sound so insane, but I'm really feeling physically good with this AF. I don't know what I mean by that, except that I feel good. Weird, right? Also, in February I co-op'ed some mama cloth to try out and I LOVE THEM! I'm a pad user (tampons made my period stretch for days...) and these are awesome!

I've been thinking about this too... about holding off for a few months to concieve. I know that I am prone to SAD and I live in the north. I'm questioning the wisdom of having a baby during the darker months for myself. That, and I think I'd rather have maternity leave during the nice part of the year rather during the horrid snows. A holiday birthday wouldn't bother me - I know how to make things special - and I was born in July near the 4th so I never had huge birthday parties (and survived) so I'm not concerned about that, mostly about my own psyche.

It's likely that I'll keep trying - I am 37 after all - but this has been something that's been on my mind.

I'm in a cold area as well. I had my son in November and had SEVERE postpartum anxiety issues. That is why we tried to plan the next one for a summer month (hence I was due in July). We obviously that didn't work out and I figure if I can get a baby in ANY month I'll take it and deal with the side effects later. My first m/c I would have been due end of May so I'm thinking my summer babies just don't want to stick around....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 















Have a nice time away.
*apmama2myboo*,






















I am happy that AF is treating you good.







I also hate tampons or cups, and I love my cloth.














Have lots of stress free fun!







That is confusing and frustrating.
*me:* I am testing tomorrow morning.







I will be 11dpo. I thought it was 10, but I got confused about the date. I am so excited. I got a bfp at 10 days last time, so hopefully it will not be too early. I think I have had some symptoms. I have had a lower back ache and some stretching and pulling in my pelvis. I felt that bowling ball feeling in my belly a few times. I feel really good about this! I am trying to stay grounded that I might not be pregnant, but it is not working. Even if I get a bfn I am not giving up hope until AF arrives.
For all of us














:







:







:







:







:







:









Fingers crossed!

AAM: I'm going away for the next 5 days, I'll have internet but I don't know how often I'll be checking in. So have a good week everyone!


----------



## happylemon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 

yesterday I had an issue, it was my birthday and as what would have been my due date with our son (4/4) approaches, it's been difficult. Then yesterday, of all days, my dh's cousin had a baby girl. I swear eveyone keeps having girls and it oddly makes it easier, but still, it was a bittersweet ending to my birthday to hear about someone having a baby. we've stepped up our efforts already this month and hope to have a "productive" weekend as well







at least it puts dh in a good mood before work lol
apart from that my dad is having health issues so concerned about him, but trying to keep positive about everything I can right now.

have a great day, everyone









Happy late B Day, I think I forgot to say something yesterday. I am sorry had to be so bitter sweet though. Have fun being 'productive' this weekend!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 

I will not be around for about a week. I am getting ready to go away for a few days. Avery would have been delivered this Thursday so we are going away to just have some time alone and relax. Take care all and hope to see lots of BFPs when we get back!

Take care!
jen

I hope your time away is relaxing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 

*Me:* Ok.... I know that this will sound so insane, but I'm really feeling physically good with this AF. I don't know what I mean by that, except that I feel good. Weird, right? Also, in February I co-op'ed some mama cloth to try out and I LOVE THEM! I'm a pad user (tampons made my period stretch for days...) and these are awesome!


I really want to try cloth! When I am not TTC I always feel very refreshed and cleansed when AF arrives. Sometimes even when I am TTC it is just nice to have an answer and a fresh slate.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moodyred01* 

Well, FF _moved my O date_! :devil: It was cd 18 and now they have it on cd 23! I don't know which to believe. I thought that the temp shift I had today was a really good sign, like triphasic but they are saying I just O'd. Either way we're covered in the bd department but.... ugh it's just confusing and frustrating!


I think I lean towards CD23 looking at your chart. You have good BD timing for both though







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
*me:* I am testing tomorrow morning.







I will be 11dpo. I thought it was 10, but I got confused about the date. I am so excited. I got a bfp at 10 days last time, so hopefully it will not be too early. I think I have had some symptoms. I have had a lower back ache and some stretching and pulling in my pelvis. I felt that bowling ball feeling in my belly a few times. I feel really good about this! I am trying to stay grounded that I might not be pregnant, but it is not working. Even if I get a bfn I am not giving up hope until AF arrives.
For all of us














:







:







:







:







:







:
























:!!!!!!! I hope this is it for you!


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
AAM: Today is officially *CD1*






















I can now be moved to *waiting to O* Boy does that feel good!!

Congrats! You O girl!!

Kelly--I only waited one cycle. The advice varies from 1-3. Try when YOU feel comfortable trying.

*Olerica*--so how does the mama cloth compare to pads? I've been reluctant to try, does it actually work well? I have pretty heavy cycles and I'm wondering if they'll really protect my underwear, but I love how pretty they are (even if they don't stay that pretty, lol) and while pads aren't expensive, it would be nice not to be contributing all that plastic and crud to landfills and not having those chemicals in the baby zone.

*moodyred*--CD23 looks like O to me! How annoying it is when your O date changes? I had that happen to me this month, too, but I recognized it before FF did.

Hmm... anyone who wants to see my daughter's Easter Pics can have a peek here. I don't have much going on. I was exhausted for a few days to the point of dizziness and nearly fainting before Lilly's friend's birthday party, but it seems to be better now. No symptoms, but only 6DPO. Still, can't believe I'm almost a whole week through the 2WW. I'm planning to test on the 30th, I think. We'll see.


----------



## apmama2myboo

aww thanks ladies for the birthday wishes. this is such a great group








I hope you're all having a good day. the snow is melting here and i'm dying to plan my garden out! my bathroom remodel is driving me crazy though, i'm tired of having to coax my dd into the shower only to have to coax her back out again lol.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Olerica*--so how does the mama cloth compare to pads? I've been reluctant to try, does it actually work well? I have pretty heavy cycles and I'm wondering if they'll really protect my underwear, but I love how pretty they are (even if they don't stay that pretty, lol) and while pads aren't expensive, it would be nice not to be contributing all that plastic and crud to landfills and not having those chemicals in the baby zone.

I have really heavy cycles too, and I have not had any protection issues. I wore the pads through my pp and miscarriage. They come in a variety of thickness and materials. All of mine have stayed pretty too. I do have a bunch of natural, unbleached, organic cotton ones that have no pattern on them. They are stained now, but not as much as you would think they would be. The only other difference, that you did not mention above, would be the natural material on your vulva instead of plastic.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Hmm... anyone who wants to see my daughter's Easter Pics can have a peek here. I don't have much going on. I was exhausted for a few days to the point of dizziness and nearly fainting before Lilly's friend's birthday party, but it seems to be better now. No symptoms, but only 6DPO. Still, can't believe I'm almost a whole week through the 2WW. I'm planning to test on the 30th, I think. We'll see.

She is so cute!


----------



## heatherh

*moodyred01* - I'd say with today's temp spike, you can say pretty much for sure that you O'd NLT CD25. I know, super informative, right?







: either way!

*BlissfullyLoving* and *Lindsey608* -







:!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
i just found this warm fuzzy picture for the day, all i could do was go, 'awww!'

http://news.yahoo.com/nphotos/Most-E...1455651456.jpg

Sigh.

*xakana* - That is just freaking adorable!

*apmama2myboo* - Have you been hanging out in the gardening forums here? Lots of info to keep you out of trouble until you can plant







What are you planning to grow?


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
The only other difference, that you did not mention above, would be the natural material on your vulva instead of plastic.

She is so cute!

LOL, that's what the "chemicals in the baby zone" meant! I'd much rather have cotton there. And thank you ^_^

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
*xakana* - That is just freaking adorable!

Thank you!! I thought it might put some smiles on some faces ^_^


----------



## chel

*xakana* super cute!

I've also found that tampons make my cycle longer. I'm still so clotty I'm not ready for cloth.

I promise, I was just going on-line to order some ov. test strips, at the early pg test . com place and I just happened to check out the CBEFM, and it just happened to be on sale. What's a gal to do







?

I don't know if the monitor will arrive by CD6, but atleast I can use the test strips this cycle.

I too, live in a very harsh winter climate







:. Having a Jan baby would be rough. I would be stuck inside till the end of Feb. Most days, your eyes hurt from the cold. I wouldn't be able to take a dc out for a walk (the only thing that made dd content as an infant)


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
LOL, that's what the "chemicals in the baby zone" meant! I'd much rather have cotton there. And thank you ^_^

Oh,







, I thought you meant the chemicals...because there are lots of chemicals in between the plastic layers.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
I've also found that tampons make my cycle longer. I'm still so clotty I'm not ready for cloth.

I am not sure if they ever made my cycle longer (cannot remember), but it makes a lot of sense that they would. AF is to help clean out your system, so it would make sense if you have something in your vagina it would extend the cleaning process.


----------



## heatherh

Amongst all this talk, I've really got to mention the diva cup! They rock.


----------



## Lindsey608

Well, looks like I spoke too soon. I started spotting a bit ago.. I'm hoping that it just stays that way for tonight so I can technically call tomorrow CD1. Not to be nit-picky but my LP was always 10 days before the m/c (and before I started taking B6 to lengthen it) so I really really don't want this one to be only 9 days!










Guess we're trying for a New Years baby!


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Congrats! You O girl!!

Kelly--I only waited one cycle. The advice varies from 1-3. Try when YOU feel comfortable trying.

*Olerica*--so how does the mama cloth compare to pads? I've been reluctant to try, does it actually work well? I have pretty heavy cycles and I'm wondering if they'll really protect my underwear, but I love how pretty they are (even if they don't stay that pretty, lol) and while pads aren't expensive, it would be nice not to be contributing all that plastic and crud to landfills and not having those chemicals in the baby zone.

*moodyred*--CD23 looks like O to me! How annoying it is when your O date changes? I had that happen to me this month, too, but I recognized it before FF did.

Hmm... anyone who wants to see my daughter's Easter Pics can have a peek here. I don't have much going on. I was exhausted for a few days to the point of dizziness and nearly fainting before Lilly's friend's birthday party, but it seems to be better now. No symptoms, but only 6DPO. Still, can't believe I'm almost a whole week through the 2WW. I'm planning to test on the 30th, I think. We'll see.

She is soooo cute!


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lindsey608* 
Well, looks like I spoke too soon. I started spotting a bit ago.. I'm hoping that it just stays that way for tonight so I can technically call tomorrow CD1. Not to be nit-picky but my LP was always 10 days before the m/c (and before I started taking B6 to lengthen it) so I really really don't want this one to be only 9 days!










Guess we're trying for a New Years baby!

That's not nit-picky. you want your LP to be long enough to sustain a Healthy pregnancy. I think we all want that







I hope AF holds off a few more days for you.


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
I'm in a cold area as well. I had my son in November and had SEVERE postpartum anxiety issues. That is why we tried to plan the next one for a summer month (hence I was due in July). We obviously that didn't work out and I figure if I can get a baby in ANY month I'll take it and deal with the side effects later. My first m/c I would have been due end of May so I'm thinking my summer babies just don't want to stick around....

Thanks for acknowledging this. Yeah, I am really concerned about this now. I don't think I need an additional reason to spiral into depression.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
I really want to try cloth! When I am not TTC I always feel very refreshed and cleansed when AF arrives. Sometimes even when I am TTC it is just nice to have an answer and a fresh slate.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Olerica*--so how does the mama cloth compare to pads? I've been reluctant to try, does it actually work well? I have pretty heavy cycles and I'm wondering if they'll really protect my underwear, but I love how pretty they are (even if they don't stay that pretty, lol) and while pads aren't expensive, it would be nice not to be contributing all that plastic and crud to landfills and not having those chemicals in the baby zone.
Hmm... anyone who wants to see my daughter's Easter Pics can have a peek here

I really love the cloth that I have. Here are the ones I bought: http://www.joyfullivingnaturals.com/jln/index.cfm I added a layer of stuff for extra absorbency. They are really comfortable and seem to soak up more than the Always ones that I 'used' to use. I need to order a few more though. Today is a really heavy day and I have only used 3 pads - 1 overnight last night, one this morning, one this afternoon and I'll change again for overnight tonight. But they seem to hold more and better.... but they don't stick to your underware so it takes a bit more thought durring the day when you run to the restroom (sorry - tmi.)

Xak - what a cutie patootie!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
Amongst all this talk, I've really got to mention the diva cup! They rock.

I've always wanted to try one of these, but I kinda worry about the whole period lengthening that I experienced with tampons.


----------



## Curlyfry7

Thank you for all the info about how long to wait....I did have a natural m/c, and based on others experiences, a very "mild" one at that, if there can be such a thing. DH and I talked last night and decided that for this month, we are just going to kinda go with the flow, and if it happens, wonderful, if not that's OK. Then next month we are going to be on a mission! (again!) I have been using OPK's and just started keeping an eye on CM...I haven't been temping, both due to laziness and the fact that I am still up and down a lot w/DS, which from what I understand will affect the temps.

apmama, I hope your time away is relaxing. And Happy Birthday.

BlissfullyLoving, fingers crossed for you test tomorrow.

heatherh- yes please add me to the first page list-thanks.

I will slowly but surely learn everyone's names!

Kelly


----------



## dani76

Finally, CD1 for me. This is my first AF after the m/c in February. I'm actually happy to get it as this means we can start ttc again. But unfortunately, you all understand that.


----------



## heatherh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
I've always wanted to try one of these, but I kinda worry about the whole period lengthening that I experienced with tampons.

From what I've gathered, it doesn't have a lot of the tampon-type problems because it is not absorbent. I just love only having to worry about it 2x per day! I clean it out in the shower, then before bed. Awesome.


----------



## Julia Rose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgrands* 
Made my morning too!









Finally got a BFP on the internet cheapies too!

Katie, fantastic news!!!


----------



## Sioko

Wow, ya'll have been busy!







I can hardly read through it all!

Good luck to those going on trips, hope ya'll get the chillin' you need!







s

Sorry to those in already too chilly climates. I'm famous for HATING cold here, I feel you...







:

Welcome to those who are new, sorry you're here. Hope your stay is short and sweet!!





















:














:









And.... AF talk..... bleh









I'm still going good. I saw the really nice lady doc today, I just love her. She said that the sac has a good "rind" on it "like an orange" and that's good. I noticed it does look ALOT dif. from my other psuedo-sacs and blighted ovum sac. Those just looked like black squished circles, this one was a nice round circle with a nice thick outline. Yay! There may have been something in there but it was too small to tell. She said in two weeks we may see a heartbeat and then I will be more comfortable 'telling' and maybe making the big step over to the DDC boards.

Thanks everyone for putting up with me till now and till then!!!







s







s


----------



## Lindsey608

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
That's not nit-picky. you want your LP to be long enough to sustain a Healthy pregnancy. I think we all want that







I hope AF holds off a few more days for you.


Thanks. But she's definitely found me this morning. Back to *waiting to O* I go! And off to the store too for some b-complex vitamins. Hopefully they'll do the trick like they did before and help lengthen my LP.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

*Lindsey608*,







Good luck with the B complex.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
but they don't stick to your underware so it takes a bit more thought durring the day when you run to the restroom (sorry - tmi.)

All of mine have wings on them that snap together on the bottom. It really keeps them in place, and no chance of them falling in the toilet by accident.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dani76* 
Finally, CD1 for me. This is my first AF after the m/c in February. I'm actually happy to get it as this means we can start ttc again. But unfortunately, you all understand that.

Welcome AF,





















to get your started this cycle.

*Sioko*, your appointment sounds great!







:

*me:* Thank you everyone for the







: and general love. It means a lot.







I was so excited that I tested by 5 am. I was certain I was going to see two beautiful lines, but I only got one. The test was negative.







It was like a punch in the belly since I had convinced myself that I was pregnant. It could possibly be too early.







I am 11dpo. I got a nice line last time at 10 days. Who knows? If I do not get AF by Sunday I will test again.


----------



## namaste_mom

HI All -
I'm back from our trip...long. Saw my MIL and FIL and then went to see my mom. Now we are back and I"m trying to catch up on everything. I haven't been able to read through everything but I did see that

*Katie* is pregnant!!! YEAH! So happy for you girl.

Welcome to all the new people, I'm sorry you are here.

I'll jump in a bit later...

D.


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
All of mine have wings on them that snap together on the bottom. It really keeps them in place, and no chance of them falling in the toilet by accident.

*me:* Thank you everyone for the







: and general love. It means a lot.







I was so excited that I tested by 5 am. I was certain I was going to see two beautiful lines, but I only got one. The test was negative.







It was like a punch in the belly since I had convinced myself that I was pregnant. It could possibly be too early.







I am 11dpo. I got a nice line last time at 10 days. Who knows? If I do not get AF by Sunday I will test again.

Mine have wings that snap too, but compared to the 'regular' ones where the tape sticks them to your panties, this is a bit of an adjustment... not bad though. Believe it or not, I actually feel MORE secure with these than the plasticky ones. They are really comfortable... part of me got them because I have this idea to cloth diaper and kinda felt that I should try them out for myself. I like them!

Xak - I wanted to let you know that I'm a bit clotty as well, but these have held up beautifully, kwim?

Blissfully Loving -







: on the testing later this week. 11 DPO is a little early to rule out the possibility


----------



## veganmama719

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
I'm still going good. I saw the really nice lady doc today, I just love her. She said that the sac has a good "rind" on it "like an orange" and that's good. I noticed it does look ALOT dif. from my other psuedo-sacs and blighted ovum sac. Those just looked like black squished circles, this one was a nice round circle with a nice thick outline. Yay! There may have been something in there but it was too small to tell. She said in two weeks we may see a heartbeat and then I will be more comfortable 'telling' and maybe making the big step over to the DDC boards.

That soungs great!









I'll second *heatherh* on the Diva Cup. It is awesome and didn't make my AF longer. Also I don't have to worry about changing it. Much more economical for you and better for the environment too. There _is_ a bit of a learning curve (or maybe I'm just slow, LOL!) so I wore pads as a backup for the first couple of months. Been using it 3 years now and love it!

Hi *JuliaRose*!

I should probably not post to this thread anymore this month. Since I missed O, I am just waiting for AF and hoping O is not too late next cycle. Hopefully a bunch of you will have gotten your







by then!

*AmyDoula*, I am so glad you got AF!!! Hope you catch that eggie!


----------



## punkrawkmama27

I am sorry that I am not able to respond to all the prior posts on here, as I would like to, hopefully I will get on here later tonight. I just needed some prayers and happy thoughts/vibes. I got a bfp yesterday, but was still really crampy like AF was coming, so I tested again this AM with fmu, and got another bfp, I called my dr. and they want to wait until I am actually late with AF before they do a beta. But, now I am spotting. Just a little bit. Just a small amount of pink when I wiped, and a little bit in my underwear. I keep running to the bathroom to check, and I seemed to have stopped, but now, I am so worried. Is this implantation? Probably not since I got a bfp. Am I starting AF? Thanks for listening.


----------



## apmama2myboo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrawkmama27* 
I am sorry that I am not able to respond to all the prior posts on here, as I would like to, hopefully I will get on here later tonight. I just needed some prayers and happy thoughts/vibes. I got a bfp yesterday, but was still really crampy like AF was coming, so I tested again this AM with fmu, and got another bfp, I called my dr. and they want to wait until I am actually late with AF before they do a beta. But, now I am spotting. Just a little bit. Just a small amount of pink when I wiped, and a little bit in my underwear. I keep running to the bathroom to check, and I seemed to have stopped, but now, I am so worried. Is this implantation? Probably not since I got a bfp. Am I starting AF? Thanks for listening.

you've got my happy thoughts







i don't know why your body is doing what it's doing, but i spotted at 6 weeks when I was pg with dd (who is now four) and i also spotted with my last pg, in fact i had a subchorionic hematoma so spotted until about week 18. hugs to you though and i hope the spotting stops.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrawkmama27* 
I am sorry that I am not able to respond to all the prior posts on here, as I would like to, hopefully I will get on here later tonight. I just needed some prayers and happy thoughts/vibes. I got a bfp yesterday, but was still really crampy like AF was coming, so I tested again this AM with fmu, and got another bfp, I called my dr. and they want to wait until I am actually late with AF before they do a beta. But, now I am spotting. Just a little bit. Just a small amount of pink when I wiped, and a little bit in my underwear. I keep running to the bathroom to check, and I seemed to have stopped, but now, I am so worried. Is this implantation? Probably not since I got a bfp. Am I starting AF? Thanks for listening.









I spotted a lot with DS. I had a lot of spotting when AF was due and then again at 8 weeks. I am







:














:














:














:














:














:














:














:














:














: for you.


----------



## Sioko

*Blissfully:* I really hope you get a BFP soon!! Keep up the good thoughts!







:







:







:







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrawkmama27* 
I am sorry that I am not able to respond to all the prior posts on here, as I would like to, hopefully I will get on here later tonight. I just needed some prayers and happy thoughts/vibes. I got a bfp yesterday, but was still really crampy like AF was coming, so I tested again this AM with fmu, and got another bfp, I called my dr. and they want to wait until I am actually late with AF before they do a beta. But, now I am spotting. Just a little bit. Just a small amount of pink when I wiped, and a little bit in my underwear. I keep running to the bathroom to check, and I seemed to have stopped, but now, I am so worried. Is this implantation? Probably not since I got a bfp. Am I starting AF? Thanks for listening.

Ohhh, I've been there... it was never good for me (but then my spotting never stopped), but there are many women who have a sort of "break through" spotting when AF is due and still have a nice healthy baby. My friend's mom never missed a period with both her pregnancies! It could still be ok. I'm so sorry your BFP isn't as happy as it should be! It's good that the spotting stopped! It really is! That's a really good sign!







s







s







s







:


----------



## heatherh

*punkrawkmama27* - Thinking all the positive thoughts I can for you!!


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
I'm still going good. I saw the really nice lady doc today, I just love her. She said that the sac has a good "rind" on it "like an orange" and that's good. I noticed it does look ALOT dif. from my other psuedo-sacs and blighted ovum sac. Those just looked like black squished circles, this one was a nice round circle with a nice thick outline. Yay! There may have been something in there but it was too small to tell. She said in two weeks we may see a heartbeat and then I will be more comfortable 'telling' and maybe making the big step over to the DDC boards.

Thanks everyone for putting up with me till now and till then!!!








s







s

Keeping my fingers crossed! Keep thinking positive and stick around as long as you want!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
*me:* Thank you everyone for the







: and general love. It means a lot.







I was so excited that I tested by 5 am. I was certain I was going to see two beautiful lines, but I only got one. The test was negative.








It was like a punch in the belly since I had convinced myself that I was pregnant. It could possibly be too early.







I am 11dpo. I got a nice line last time at 10 days. Who knows? If I do not get AF by Sunday I will test again.









I know how disappointing those BFNs are







But it is still early for you. I didn't test positive with my pregnancy in January until 12 DPO.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganmama719* 
I should probably not post to this thread anymore this month. Since I missed O, I am just waiting for AF and hoping O is not too late next cycle. Hopefully a bunch of you will have gotten your







by then!

I see no reason for you to leave jsut because you missed your O this month! I'm just sitting here waiting for AF to end, but I ain't leavin'!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrawkmama27* 
I am sorry that I am not able to respond to all the prior posts on here, as I would like to, hopefully I will get on here later tonight. I just needed some prayers and happy thoughts/vibes. I got a bfp yesterday, but was still really crampy like AF was coming, so I tested again this AM with fmu, and got another bfp, I called my dr. and they want to wait until I am actually late with AF before they do a beta. But, now I am spotting. Just a little bit. Just a small amount of pink when I wiped, and a little bit in my underwear. I keep running to the bathroom to check, and I seemed to have stopped, but now, I am so worried. Is this implantation? Probably not since I got a bfp. Am I starting AF? Thanks for listening.









It could just be spotting that means nothing. I have a lot of friends that spotted early on, but it was too late for implantation spotting, and there pg's are fine. When is AF due?

*Me* - AF is still here. I originally made an appointment with an OBGYN, but I read some stuff online about her that is turning me off - long wait to see her, not the greatest office staff, and a bit cold to patients, so I'm cancelling it. I did manage to get an appointment with a well known midwife here in NY, who called me back personally to talk to me, and I have an appointment with her April 1st. I have to pay out of pocket, since my insurance sucks and I can't go out of network, but I'll pay it just to have a good care provider. I'm thrilled to not have to go see an OB!

Liz


----------



## DreamWeaver

*AML* thanks for the info about Maca! Whoa, new exciting info for me!!







You gals are the best. I was actually thinking yesterday what would I do without these people/ Ironic.... since we are all in a club nobody wants to be a part of. sigh*

*xak* she is soooooo cute!! Thanks for sharing.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *dani76* 
Finally, CD1 for me. This is my first AF after the m/c in February. I'm actually happy to get it as this means we can start ttc again. But unfortunately, you all understand that.

Yay for AF!







for your bd!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
I'm still going good. I saw the really nice lady doc today, I just love her. She said that the sac has a good "rind" on it "like an orange" and that's good. I noticed it does look ALOT dif. from my other psuedo-sacs and blighted ovum sac. Those just looked like black squished circles, this one was a nice round circle with a nice thick outline. Yay! There may have been something in there but it was too small to tell. She said in two weeks we may see a heartbeat and then I will be more comfortable 'telling' and maybe making the big step over to the DDC boards.

Thanks everyone for putting up with me till now and till then!!!







s







s

No putting up with you, Sioko! You know we all want details and updates!







I am glad you have a wonderful doc. Sticky vibes







: and please continue to let us know how you're doing!!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lindsey608* 
Thanks. But she's definitely found me this morning. Back to *waiting to O* I go! And off to the store too for some b-complex vitamins. Hopefully they'll do the trick like they did before and help lengthen my LP.

Bleah for AF.







Hope the b-complex helps!!









*Blissfully*







: for your test this weekend!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
HI All -
I'm back from our trip...long. Saw my MIL and FIL and then went to see my mom. Now we are back and I"m trying to catch up on everything. I haven't been able to read through everything but I did see that

Welcome back!!







you've been on my mind... I hope you had a good trip.

*veganmama* hope you catch your egg the next time!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrawkmama27* 
I am sorry that I am not able to respond to all the prior posts on here, as I would like to, hopefully I will get on here later tonight. I just needed some prayers and happy thoughts/vibes. I got a bfp yesterday, but was still really crampy like AF was coming, so I tested again this AM with fmu, and got another bfp, I called my dr. and they want to wait until I am actually late with AF before they do a beta. But, now I am spotting. Just a little bit. Just a small amount of pink when I wiped, and a little bit in my underwear. I keep running to the bathroom to check, and I seemed to have stopped, but now, I am so worried. Is this implantation? Probably not since I got a bfp. Am I starting AF? Thanks for listening.









I have no experience with that, just wanna give you hugs for all these worrying is unnerving!!







: Hang in there, I'm thinking GOOD STICKY BABY thoughts for you!!














:














:

Me: still no surge. i know I started using those ovulation sticks too early. AF came last Thursday and since my cycle is usually 25 days i shd only start testing today but I was just impatient! And crazy, and nutty, and cranky....







I think I am going to O only on Monday or Tuesday, but I guess we will be bd'ing through the weekend! We'll be at our cabin from Friday night... ...


----------



## heatherh

Yeah, *veganmama719*, you should hang around with us all month. We're good for helping the time pass


----------



## DreamWeaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
*Me* - AF is still here. I originally made an appointment with an OBGYN, but I read some stuff online about her that is turning me off - long wait to see her, not the greatest office staff, and a bit cold to patients, so I'm cancelling it. I did manage to get an appointment with a well known midwife here in NY, who called me back personally to talk to me, and I have an appointment with her April 1st. I have to pay out of pocket, since my insurance sucks and I can't go out of network, but I'll pay it just to have a good care provider. I'm thrilled to not have to go see an OB!

Good luck with your interview with your MW! I think when you find a good one, it beats everything and even if you have to pay out of pocket it will be more than worth it!! No driving to see them, and good attention, and you can be sure they will deliver your baby instead of some stranger doctor after you have seen your OB for the whole 40 weeks! They are also usu more flexible with their payment schedule. some midwives will also barter.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
*Blissfully:* I really hope you get a BFP soon!! Keep up the good thoughts!







:







:







:







:

Thanks!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 







I know how disappointing those BFNs are







But it is still early for you. I didn't test positive with my pregnancy in January until 12 DPO.

*Me* - AF is still here. I originally made an appointment with an OBGYN, but I read some stuff online about her that is turning me off - long wait to see her, not the greatest office staff, and a bit cold to patients, so I'm cancelling it. I did manage to get an appointment with a well known midwife here in NY, who called me back personally to talk to me, and I have an appointment with her April 1st. I have to pay out of pocket, since my insurance sucks and I can't go out of network, but I'll pay it just to have a good care provider. I'm thrilled to not have to go see an OB!

Thanks Liz.








Good luck with the midwife. I hope it is a great match.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 







You gals are the best. I was actually thinking yesterday what would I do without these people/ Ironic.... since we are all in a club nobody wants to be a part of. sigh*









So true!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
*Blissfully*







: for your test this weekend!!!

Me: still no surge. i know I started using those ovulation sticks too early. AF came last Thursday and since my cycle is usually 25 days i shd only start testing today but I was just impatient! And crazy, and nutty, and cranky....







I think I am going to O only on Monday or Tuesday, but I guess we will be bd'ing through the weekend! We'll be at our cabin from Friday night... ...

Thanks!







Have fun at the cabin!


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
Oh,







, I thought you meant the chemicals...because there are lots of chemicals in between the plastic layers.

That, too! And who knows WHAT they do to us  But I meant the plastic as well.

*Winter*--I had my daughter in the middle of October and never had PPD, but I don't get SAD. I have severe recurrent depression that everyone said would increase my chances of PPD, but nope. I had, what I called postpartum euphoria. That winter, our heat was shut off, our furnace died and had to be repaired, it seemed like one thing after another... and I was still always just happy. I didn't even notice the weather except for how I dressed Lilly. And since everyone adored her snowsuit...

*Olerica*--lol, you can't TMI me. I've yet to find anything that icks me out. When you've been peed on, pooped on (by multiple species--I used to volunteer with an animal shelter), puked on, bled on, been a woman (I just don't get women having a problem with blood, considering, lol!), had sex and worked in daycare... bodily functions are just bodily functions, lol. I appreciate the information. I have to use Always Overnights or Plus Size to keep up with my cycle on my heavy day(s) (sometimes there's one, sometimes two, rarely three) so you can see why I'd be a little curious about if cloth can work for me. I've heard some mamacloths put a little rubber strip on the underside to keep them in place, though. *looks at site* Wow, it would cost me like $150 for as many as I'd need of the kind I'd need... I'm trying to go cloth with our diapers (I'm getting $72 worth of free FuzziBunz tomorrow) so those come first in my spending on cloth, unfortunately (although I'm not looking at buying FBs!)...

*heather*--I've read about the diva cup, but I hate tampons, hate having anything in there, etc. you know?

*dani*--I'm glad AF found her way to where she was wanted!

*Lindsey*







I'm sorry about AF. Vitex worked to fix my LP problem and got me from a 7 day LP to 10 and now I have 13-14 (after the m/c).

*Blissfully*--Good luck!







sorry about the









*punkrawk*--that could just be a corpus luteum cyst rupturing--it would account for both the cramping and the spotting. They're pretty common and not a danger to the pregnancy. I'll wait for your beta to congratulate you, though, though I'm sure it will be fine and you'll be seeing dancing veggies soon. Oh, and I cramped for two months like AF was coming with Lilly. And I was one of those babies born to a mom with pregnancy periods. So was my ex-girlfriend--I think her mom had four? My mom said she had two with me, if I recall correctly.

*Liz*--hooray for midwives! Boo at dumb insurance! And I agree on barter--you should mention you're paying out of pocket and she'll most likely make sure you pay the least you have to, unlike most OBs who will gouge you (my OB actually tried to work with my insurance to get me better stuff then they wanted me to have and made sure what she gave me was the best it would cover, every time and found out OOP costs for anything I wanted to know about... if it weren't for her being an induction-happy control freak, she would have been a great OB).

*vegan*--I don't see why you should leave. I came here as I was still bleeding from my m/c. Just because you're still waiting to O doesn't mean you're not welcome. I understand if it's just stress, though.

*Me*: Temp drop. Implantation? Oh, please, oh, please? (I had to temp twice--the first time, the thermometer almost fell out of my half-asleep mouth... I've had it fall out before... and I realized that it had been open to the cold, cold air, so I closed it for a minute and temped again, then one more time to make sure it was accurate) I don't typically have a dip this early, I'm only 7DPO, and I certainly don't dip all the way to the coverline!


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 

Me: still no surge. i know I started using those ovulation sticks too early. AF came last Thursday and since my cycle is usually 25 days i shd only start testing today but I was just impatient! And crazy, and nutty, and cranky....







I think I am going to O only on Monday or Tuesday, but I guess we will be bd'ing through the weekend! We'll be at our cabin from Friday night... ...

Hope the high altitude helps you relax you catch a happy & healthy egg







It is suppose to be Beautiful this weekend. Enjoy the sunshine in the pines


----------



## i0lanthe

Thanks for all the get well wishes, I am still sick but improving









Mama cloth is fairly cheap if you sew it yourself (mine is all DIY), though of course it depends what fabrics you use.

punkrawkmama27 - while my implantation spotting has all been before a BFP would be possible, there are, like everyone said, other kinds of spotting in your time frame that can turn out to be fine. lots of positive sticky thoughts for you







:

gotta go put someone on a potty LOL


----------



## A Mothers Love

:*Xakana*Let's hope that "IS" a 7DPO implantation dip!!!







:

*Good luck to everyone trying to find (and fertilize) their Easter Eggs!!!!!!*


----------



## veganmama719

Fingers crossed for you *punkrawkmama*!
That's all I have time for right now but I wanted you to know I am thinking positive, sticky thoughts for you!


----------



## Lindsey608

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 

*Lindsey*







I'm sorry about AF. Vitex worked to fix my LP problem and got me from a 7 day LP to 10 and now I have 13-14 (after the m/c).


I had planned on looking into Vitex if the B6 didn't work but last time 100 mg did the trick! Hopefully it does it again.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
That, too! And who knows WHAT they do to us  But I meant the plastic as well.

I know.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Blissfully*--Good luck!







sorry about the









Thanks.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Me*: Temp drop. Implantation? Oh, please, oh, please? (I had to temp twice--the first time, the thermometer almost fell out of my half-asleep mouth... I've had it fall out before... and I realized that it had been open to the cold, cold air, so I closed it for a minute and temped again, then one more time to make sure it was accurate) I don't typically have a dip this early, I'm only 7DPO, and I certainly don't dip all the way to the coverline!

Looks like implantation.







:


----------



## xakana

Quote:

Looks like implantation.







:
Today would be a great day for it--Happy Ostara everyone and Happy Equinox to the rest!! May the whole fertility-friendly season benefit us!


----------



## Sioko

All this talk about AF and diva cups made me have a wierd dream about trying to wear one of those little medicine cups that come with cold syrup.... very uncomfy!

*Xak:* 7DPO is _perfect_ timing for implantation!









*DreamWeaver*: Good Luck with that!





















:

w00t w00t for Easter eggs!!!! Fertilize Fertilize gooooooo BABY!!!!! Yay!!!!







:







:







:







:







::energ y:







:







:


----------



## Olerica

Speaking of dreams. I had one last night that was SO real. I dreamt that I was breast feeding my infant girl. She was looking up at me with eyes SO like her father's (DH has these amazing dark blue eyes). Then he walked in with another baby with the same blue eyes.

Very nice dream.

Hope all is well with all of you. Not too much activity today, huh?


----------



## apmama2myboo

Olerica, that's a great dream







i hope that dream comes true for you. maybe you'll have twins next time!

xak, your dd is sooo cute!

I think I may have caught that egg last night. we'll see







we planned an adult overnight with our dd with her grandparents, but my dad isn't doing so well with his medication and is having a CT scan today so if he's not up to a 4 year old then we'll stay with them for Easter instead of the barry white night we had planned. we'll see. anyways, hope you all have happy easter or holiday weekends in general


----------



## xakana

*apmama*--thanks! (and to everyone else calling her cute







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
*Xak:* 7DPO is _perfect_ timing for implantation!









From Fertility Friend: "Of the pregnancy charts that showed this pattern, the most likely days for the dip to occur were between 7 and 8 days past ovulation."

So, that's a definite dip within their study parameters... on 7DPO, a 0.5 degree dip and we BDed ON the day I ovulated (at 3am, so definitely in time). Really, if I'm anything but pregnant this cycle, I'm throwing a tantrum. I did EVERYTHING by the book!

DH was supposed to be up 40 minutes ago. I tried talking to him about my exciting implantation dip (lol) and I said "So my temperatures d

id something interesting this month..." and he didn't even grumble in response so I said "Fine I'm going online where people WANT to talk to me!" (specifically about this, lol... ah, he cares about the outcome, but I guess my pretty little chart is not so interesting to him...)


----------



## kgrands

*Punkrawk* - Fingers crossed for you







: Congrats on the BFP!

*Blissfully* - 11DPO is early....







:







:
















*Namaste* - Thanks for the congrats. I'm excited!









*Sioko* - Congrats on the great visit! How many weeks are you at this point? I have a trans-vag U/S next week (I'll be 5w2d) - how much do you think I will be able to see? Never had U/S this early before.

Me: Spread the word to my family that I was pregnant only to be surprised by my big sister that she was pregnant too (8wks)! I was blown away and so happy for her since she has been dealing with PCOS for the last 2 years and finally got pg using IUI. Unfortunately, she went for an U/S the next day and found out that the baby had stopped growing at 6 weeks. I now feel so sad for her. It brings tears to my eyes just writing this. What a rollercoaster of emotions. I know this is selfish, but it also brings me back to my m/c and how hurt I was. And now with this new pg I'm starting to feel inseure. Trying to keep bad thoughts away but they do creep in sometimes.

She said the saddest thing to me though - she said that if she knew the pain that I was going through (like actually understood) and feeling after my m/c she would have reached out more. It makes me so sad that she is feeling what I felt. It just breaks my heart. I'm glad that I can be here for her though and she doesn't have to feel as alone as I did.

Thanks for letting me vent...tough week...


----------



## apmama2myboo

and i'd like to add a couple more personals,

xak, got my fingers crossed for you!
punkrawkmama, hope your spotting stopped
veganmama, please stay, the rest of us always do








scootchs, hope you find a good practitioner you can trust with a great bedside manner







it's vital!
blissfully, hope you get it the next time









and sioko, your dream with the medicine cup made me snort coffee out my nose, i have a million of those things in a drawer and that particular use had never crossed my mind. isn't it kooky what our subconscious will conjure up? lol. if it helps you any, i keep having a weird dream that vin diesel is my neighbor instead of the old lady next door. the last time i had those dreams was when i was pg last fall







. hehehe. either way, not a bad dream. better than yours i suppose


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
Olerica, that's a great dream







i hope that dream comes true for you. maybe you'll have twins next time!

xak, your dd is sooo cute!

I think I may have caught that egg last night. we'll see







we planned an adult overnight with our dd with her grandparents, but my dad isn't doing so well with his medication and is having a CT scan today so if he's not up to a 4 year old then we'll stay with them for Easter instead of the barry white night we had planned. we'll see. anyways, hope you all have happy easter or holiday weekends in general









Thanks! BTW: I'm sorry about your dad. I hope he's feeling better soon and that either his meds are fixed or he settles into them.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgrands* 
Me: Spread the word to my family that I was pregnant only to be surprised by my big sister that she was pregnant too (8wks)! I was blown away and so happy for her since she has been dealing with PCOS for the last 2 years and finally got pg using IUI. Unfortunately, she went for an U/S the next day and found out that the baby had stopped growing at 6 weeks. I now feel so sad for her. It brings tears to my eyes just writing this. What a rollercoaster of emotions. I know this is selfish, but it also brings me back to my m/c and how hurt I was. And now with this new pg I'm starting to feel inseure. Trying to keep bad thoughts away but they do creep in sometimes.

She said the saddest thing to me though - she said that if she knew the pain that I was going through (like actually understood) and feeling after my m/c she would have reached out more. It makes me so sad that she is feeling what I felt. It just breaks my heart. I'm glad that I can be here for her though and she doesn't have to feel as alone as I did.

Thanks for letting me vent...tough week...

I'm sorry for your sister. I guess the only good thing about it is that you are able to support her, knowing what it's like.

Punkrawkmama: I don't know how I missed it, but CONGRATS!!!







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:








:







:







:







:







:







:







:


----------



## DreamWeaver

*xak*!







:







:







: Waiting for good news soon....









Thanks *AML* and others, for your good vibes!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
All this talk about AF and diva cups made me have a wierd dream about trying to wear one of those little medicine cups that come with cold syrup.... very uncomfy!

LOL!







It IS a weird dream, and a very funny one too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
Speaking of dreams. I had one last night that was SO real. I dreamt that I was breast feeding my infant girl. She was looking up at me with eyes SO like her father's (DH has these amazing dark blue eyes). Then he walked in with another baby with the same blue eyes.

Very nice dream.

Hope all is well with all of you. Not too much activity today, huh?









Olerica. I think that is such a beautiful dream. Hope it comes true soon!!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgrands* 
Me: Spread the word to my family that I was pregnant only to be surprised by my big sister that she was pregnant too (8wks)! I was blown away and so happy for her since she has been dealing with PCOS for the last 2 years and finally got pg using IUI. Unfortunately, she went for an U/S the next day and found out that the baby had stopped growing at 6 weeks. I now feel so sad for her. It brings tears to my eyes just writing this. What a rollercoaster of emotions. I know this is selfish, but it also brings me back to my m/c and how hurt I was. And now with this new pg I'm starting to feel inseure. Trying to keep bad thoughts away but they do creep in sometimes.

She said the saddest thing to me though - she said that if she knew the pain that I was going through (like actually understood) and feeling after my m/c she would have reached out more. It makes me so sad that she is feeling what I felt. It just breaks my heart. I'm glad that I can be here for her though and she doesn't have to feel as alone as I did.

Thanks for letting me vent...tough week...









I am so sorry for your sister's loss, and the flood of memories it brings back for you.























*Me:* SIGH!!! Last night, all of a sudden dh questioned our sanity of trying again. He asked why do we want to put ourselves through the whole thing again, when there is NO guarantee of a happy outcome? he said he cannot cope with another loss and that now, 8 months after, we are still reeling and he's afraid another loss will just throw us off our feet and we will never lead normal lives again. He even said maybe he shd get himself sterilized.







It was a very intense discussion and brought to surface again all the pain and sad memories and fears and anxieties....







We concluded that we will indeed try again but all these thoughts just kills me.... and i am sad, even feeling guilty that dh is feeling so horrible and so scared of having another loss again... ...


----------



## apmama2myboo

dreamweaver, i'm sorry you guys are having doubts. no there is never a guarantee, but i guess what it comes down to is how much do you want it to try, to put yourself thru the same pain is a risk but is it worth taking?

it's really hard for us women I think, because it is our body that is the environment for the baby and we just bond with them differently then men can. not to say here that men do not bond, i don't mean that. I mean they bond differently because they don't physically carry the baby and don't have the same levels of hormones, they just can't know. it sucks when you have to be the strong one in addition to having the risk of being disappointed again. i guess that is why women ARE indeed the stronger sex. I can't think of a single man i know that wouldn't be broken beyond trying again if they had to do everything we do. hell most men i know couldn't handle one day of a migraine i get, or a bad day of cramps. that's why WOMEN ROCK. we have the strength and endurance of ten men, and any man that disputes that should be forced to endure at least 12 hours of labor without drugs









anyways i hope you find the common ground you're looking for. it's a constant struggle. anytime i doubt it myself, i go smell my dd's baby blanket and it steels my resolve.


----------



## jaclyn7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
Speaking of dreams. I had one last night that was SO real. I dreamt that I was breast feeding my infant girl. She was looking up at me with eyes SO like her father's (DH has these amazing dark blue eyes). Then he walked in with another baby with the same blue eyes.

Very nice dream.


Lovely, I've slowly been having happy dreams again. I dreamt that I had a little girl named Esme, she had my husband's smile - I've felt so much better since that dream. It was odd, I always sort of thought my first would be a boy, but it was so real, so unlike a dream that I just felt her. Loved her.

It's like she's just waiting to come and with all this talk about when or if we (us gals here) will try again, I know that I will because the promise of her is so much greater than my fear.

I think when deciding to try or not, its not a matter of rationality or even common sense, but what how our heart behaves.


----------



## DreamWeaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
dreamweaver, i'm sorry you guys are having doubts. no there is never a guarantee, but i guess what it comes down to is how much do you want it to try, to put yourself thru the same pain is a risk but is it worth taking?

it's really hard for us women I think, because it is our body that is the environment for the baby and we just bond with them differently then men can. not to say here that men do not bond, i don't mean that. I mean they bond differently because they don't physically carry the baby and don't have the same levels of hormones, they just can't know. it sucks when you have to be the strong one in addition to having the risk of being disappointed again. i guess that is why women ARE indeed the stronger sex. I can't think of a single man i know that wouldn't be broken beyond trying again if they had to do everything we do. hell most men i know couldn't handle one day of a migraine i get, or a bad day of cramps. that's why WOMEN ROCK. we have the strength and endurance of ten men, and any man that disputes that should be forced to endure at least 12 hours of labor without drugs









anyways i hope you find the common ground you're looking for. it's a constant struggle. anytime i doubt it myself, i go smell my dd's baby blanket and it steels my resolve.

Thanks apmama! We did decide to try again, though we are both approaching this with very diff mindset and moods, but I guess it can't be helped! Hard too not having family ard, so this community is my lifeline!


----------



## namaste_mom

Dreamweaver - I belong to another board for only full term losses (and some SIDS mommies) and I have watched the mom's who are between 5-10 months out from their losses go through the same thing with their DH's. IT seems that about that time, the losses hit the DH's very strongly, some say as strongly as the women feel it right after the loss. I think maybe your DH may be experiencing some of these feelings. They question everything...why, how, when, should we try again, are we ready, etc... I just wanted you to know that you are not alone when you say your DH is scared. I think we all are. ((HUGS))


----------



## skybluepink02

Well, from my ovacue information, it looks like I'm going to be ovulating ON easter. I guess trying to sneak away without anyone wondering where we're going will make the holidays interesting. Or we could just say, "Off to make your grandchild, don't knock"....


----------



## Sioko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgrands* 

*Sioko* - Congrats on the great visit! How many weeks are you at this point? I have a trans-vag U/S next week (I'll be 5w2d) - how much do you think I will be able to see? Never had U/S this early before.

I'm 5w5d!!! Cool! I didn't have a trans-vag, just the regular, and we could see the circle, the thick outline "rind" and what _might_ have been the yolk sac. No peanut visible yet... The doc said a heart beat may be seen in two weeks though! Let us know what you see ok? You'll be a week further along than I was when you get yours!

Me: Spread the word to my family that I was pregnant only to be surprised by my big sister that she was pregnant too (8wks)! I was blown away and so happy for her since she has been dealing with PCOS for the last 2 years and finally got pg using IUI. Unfortunately, she went for an U/S the next day and found out that the baby had stopped growing at 6 weeks. I now feel so sad for her. It brings tears to my eyes just writing this. What a rollercoaster of emotions. I know this is selfish, but it also brings me back to my m/c and how hurt I was. And now with this new pg I'm starting to feel inseure. Trying to keep bad thoughts away but they do creep in sometimes.

Oh, I'm soooo sorry!







For you and her







s







s

She said the saddest thing to me though - she said that if she knew the pain that I was going through (like actually understood) and feeling after my m/c she would have reached out more. It makes me so sad that she is feeling what I felt. It just breaks my heart. I'm glad that I can be here for her though and she doesn't have to feel as alone as I did.

Your sister is very lucky to have you.







s for her too.

Thanks for letting me vent...tough week...

Vent away!







s


Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 

and sioko, your dream with the medicine cup made me snort coffee out my nose, i have a million of those things in a drawer and that particular use had never crossed my mind. isn't it kooky what our subconscious will conjure up? lol. if it helps you any, i keep having a weird dream that vin diesel is my neighbor instead of the old lady next door. the last time i had those dreams was when i was pg last fall







. hehehe. either way, not a bad dream. better than yours i suppose









laughup coffee?? Ouch! Sorry...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 

LOL!







It IS a weird dream, and a very funny one too.

*Me:* SIGH!!! Last night, all of a sudden dh questioned our sanity of trying again. He asked why do we want to put ourselves through the whole thing again, when there is NO guarantee of a happy outcome? he said he cannot cope with another loss and that now, 8 months after, we are still reeling and he's afraid another loss will just throw us off our feet and we will never lead normal lives again. He even said maybe he shd get himself sterilized.







It was a very intense discussion and brought to surface again all the pain and sad memories and fears and anxieties....







We concluded that we will indeed try again but all these thoughts just kills me.... and i am sad, even feeling guilty that dh is feeling so horrible and so scared of having another loss again... ...









We've been there. My DH is still a little traumatized I think from my two emergency surgeries. He really sees preg. as a risk to my life now, so to him it's a "Is another baby worth putting my wife at risk??" and of course the answer for him is NO and I have to convince him AGAIN that it's not gauranteed to be that risky every time, so if I'm not scared niether should he be... He also threatened to get "fixed". Scary.







s







s I wish I could give great advice, but we just did what ya'll did and talked it out and still TTC'd. And it worked out so far! I know it can work for ya'll too!














:







:


----------



## Olerica

DreamWeaver: Hugs to you and your DH. It is a scarry thing trying. Opening yourself up to pain is the most difficult thing about love and life.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jaclyn7* 
Lovely, I've slowly been having happy dreams again. I dreamt that I had a little girl named Esme, she had my husband's smile - I've felt so much better since that dream. It was odd, I always sort of thought my first would be a boy, but it was so real, so unlike a dream that I just felt her. Loved her.

It's like she's just waiting to come and with all this talk about when or if we (us gals here) will try again, I know that I will because the promise of her is so much greater than my fear.

I think when deciding to try or not, its not a matter of rationality or even common sense, but what how our heart behaves.

Exactly. I liked it SO much that I had this wonderful dream that I could really connect with. It was SO real for me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
Dreamweaver - I belong to another board for only full term losses (and some SIDS mommies) and I have watched the mom's who are between 5-10 months out from their losses go through the same thing with their DH's. IT seems that about that time, the losses hit the DH's very strongly, some say as strongly as the women feel it right after the loss. I think maybe your DH may be experiencing some of these feelings. They question everything...why, how, when, should we try again, are we ready, etc... I just wanted you to know that you are not alone when you say your DH is scared. I think we all are. ((HUGS))

Amen.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
Well, from my ovacue information, it looks like I'm going to be ovulating ON easter. I guess trying to sneak away without anyone wondering where we're going will make the holidays interesting. Or we could just say, "Off to make your grandchild, don't knock"....









I think you are ok saying whatever. If they are skittish about intamacy people you could just let them know that you need a 'nap'.

DH had a melt down last night too. We are almost at 5 months after our loss. I think that, and his consulting business isn't getting as much 'play' as he'd like... and that he's been struggling with a co-op problem that I sort of was exasperated with yesterday... and the thought of trying or not trying for a few months.. well, I think he just lost it... it's just so much for him.

He's lovely and wants to protect me from things, so he surpresses his emotions so he can 'deal' and then it just gets all "wonky". At least he expresses though.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
Speaking of dreams. I had one last night that was SO real. I dreamt that I was breast feeding my infant girl. She was looking up at me with eyes SO like her father's (DH has these amazing dark blue eyes). Then he walked in with another baby with the same blue eyes.

Very nice dream.

That sounds beautiful! I am sure she cannot wait to meet you in person.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
I think I may have caught that egg last night. we'll see







we planned an adult overnight with our dd with her grandparents, but my dad isn't doing so well with his medication and is having a CT scan today so if he's not up to a 4 year old then we'll stay with them for Easter instead of the barry white night we had planned. we'll see. anyways, hope you all have happy easter or holiday weekends in general









Sorry about your dad.






























Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
So, that's a definite dip within their study parameters... on 7DPO, a 0.5 degree dip and we BDed ON the day I ovulated (at 3am, so definitely in time). Really, if I'm anything but pregnant this cycle, I'm throwing a tantrum. I did EVERYTHING by the book!

DH was supposed to be up 40 minutes ago. I tried talking to him about my exciting implantation dip (lol) and I said "So my temperatures did something interesting this month..." and he didn't even grumble in response so I said "Fine I'm going online where people WANT to talk to me!" (specifically about this, lol... ah, he cares about the outcome, but I guess my pretty little chart is not so interesting to him...)

One more week for that bfp!














:














:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgrands* 
Me: Spread the word to my family that I was pregnant only to be surprised by my big sister that she was pregnant too (8wks)! I was blown away and so happy for her since she has been dealing with PCOS for the last 2 years and finally got pg using IUI. Unfortunately, she went for an U/S the next day and found out that the baby had stopped growing at 6 weeks. I now feel so sad for her. It brings tears to my eyes just writing this. What a rollercoaster of emotions. I know this is selfish, but it also brings me back to my m/c and how hurt I was. And now with this new pg I'm starting to feel inseure. Trying to keep bad thoughts away but they do creep in sometimes.

She said the saddest thing to me though - she said that if she knew the pain that I was going through (like actually understood) and feeling after my m/c she would have reached out more. It makes me so sad that she is feeling what I felt. It just breaks my heart. I'm glad that I can be here for her though and she doesn't have to feel as alone as I did.









I am so sorry for your sister. She is very lucky to have you.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
*Me:* SIGH!!! Last night, all of a sudden dh questioned our sanity of trying again. He asked why do we want to put ourselves through the whole thing again, when there is NO guarantee of a happy outcome? he said he cannot cope with another loss and that now, 8 months after, we are still reeling and he's afraid another loss will just throw us off our feet and we will never lead normal lives again. He even said maybe he shd get himself sterilized.







It was a very intense discussion and brought to surface again all the pain and sad memories and fears and anxieties....







We concluded that we will indeed try again but all these thoughts just kills me.... and i am sad, even feeling guilty that dh is feeling so horrible and so scared of having another loss again... ...

















I am so sorry. Do you think, if you are not already involved, he would be receptive to energy therapy? EFT has been so important in my life, and I really think it will help him get through all the grief.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jaclyn7* 
Lovely, I've slowly been having happy dreams again. I dreamt that I had a little girl named Esme, she had my husband's smile - I've felt so much better since that dream. It was odd, I always sort of thought my first would be a boy, but it was so real, so unlike a dream that I just felt her. Loved her.

It's like she's just waiting to come and with all this talk about when or if we (us gals here) will try again, I know that I will because the promise of her is so much greater than my fear.

That is a beautiful time you had with your daughter. I love when we get reassurances like this. You will get to hold her again soon.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
Well, from my ovacue information, it looks like I'm going to be ovulating ON easter. I guess trying to sneak away without anyone wondering where we're going will make the holidays interesting. Or we could just say, "Off to make your grandchild, don't knock"....






































Good luck! It will be your own easter egg hunt!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
DH had a melt down last night too. We are almost at 5 months after our loss. I think that, and his consulting business isn't getting as much 'play' as he'd like... and that he's been struggling with a co-op problem that I sort of was exasperated with yesterday... and the thought of trying or not trying for a few months.. well, I think he just lost it... it's just so much for him.

He's lovely and wants to protect me from things, so he surpresses his emotions so he can 'deal' and then it just gets all "wonky". At least he expresses though.











*me:* Still no AF...still feeling very optimistic. Just one more morning before another test.







:


----------



## heatherh

Hey, *BlissfullyLoving*, how do I not have you on the front page? I'm going to add you!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
Hey, *BlissfullyLoving*, how do I not have you on the front page? I'm going to add you!

Thanks!


----------



## DreamWeaver

Thank you everyone, for your kind words re our situation. (Is there a smile for feeling warm and fuzzy?)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
Dreamweaver - I belong to another board for only full term losses (and some SIDS mommies) and I have watched the mom's who are between 5-10 months out from their losses go through the same thing with their DH's. IT seems that about that time, the losses hit the DH's very strongly, some say as strongly as the women feel it right after the loss. I think maybe your DH may be experiencing some of these feelings. They question everything...why, how, when, should we try again, are we ready, etc... I just wanted you to know that you are not alone when you say your DH is scared. I think we all are. ((HUGS))

Yes, esp when he does not have outlets like I do. And of coz no communities like this... even if there are, I don't think he will go either.








Thank you for letting me know. And I think of you often.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
Well, from my ovacue information, it looks like I'm going to be ovulating ON easter. I guess trying to sneak away without anyone wondering where we're going will make the holidays interesting. Or we could just say, "Off to make your grandchild, don't knock"....









woohoo! Happy Egg-catching!!!






























Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
We've been there. My DH is still a little traumatized I think from my two emergency surgeries. He really sees preg. as a risk to my life now, so to him it's a "Is another baby worth putting my wife at risk??" and of course the answer for him is NO and I have to convince him AGAIN that it's not gauranteed to be that risky every time, so if I'm not scared niether should he be... He also threatened to get "fixed". Scary.







s







s I wish I could give great advice, but we just did what ya'll did and talked it out and still TTC'd. And it worked out so far! I know it can work for ya'll too!














:







:









Sioko, for what you and dh have to go through. Thanks, it feels better to know we're not alone...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
DreamWeaver: Hugs to you and your DH. It is a scarry thing trying. Opening yourself up to pain is the most difficult thing about love and life.

DH had a melt down last night too. We are almost at 5 months after our loss. I think that, and his consulting business isn't getting as much 'play' as he'd like... and that he's been struggling with a co-op problem that I sort of was exasperated with yesterday... and the thought of trying or not trying for a few months.. well, I think he just lost it... it's just so much for him.

He's lovely and wants to protect me from things, so he surpresses his emotions so he can 'deal' and then it just gets all "wonky". At least he expresses though.

Beautifully said about pain and love and life!








Sorry things are so stressful for your dh. I think mine is also having stress and thus the "meltdown". I can see where he's heading.... another loss will sweep us off our feet again and it seems we can never fully function in life and truly BE with our daughters. we are just on basic survival mode here. It's like we are in this dark, cursed place and just wanna be OUT.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
I am so sorry. Do you think, if you are not already involved, he would be receptive to energy therapy? EFT has been so important in my life, and I really think it will help him get through all the grief.

I actually went to an EFT workshop once but I guess I do not use it enough. And I know dh will not go for it. Talking about energy therapy though... I had a session with an energy healer about 2 weeks ago and it was really more than what I expected. I mean... ... when I went into the room she already had a list of info about me, which she got by scanning my energy field before I arrived, and listening to what her spirit guides told her. When I told her about my loss, she was very surprised, as if she shd have that info already, so she closed her eyes and tuned in and told me some things that Ferdinand supposedly "told" her... it's a little weird, and heck, even if she made it up, it was comforting things to hear.








: for your test tomm morn!! Too bad I won't be online until at least Sunday evening!!

ok, gotta go throw some things together now. Have a good weekend everyone!!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
I actually went to an EFT workshop once but I guess I do not use it enough. And I know dh will not go for it. Talking about energy therapy though... I had a session with an energy healer about 2 weeks ago and it was really more than what I expected. I mean... ... when I went into the room she already had a list of info about me, which she got by scanning my energy field before I arrived, and listening to what her spirit guides told her. When I told her about my loss, she was very surprised, as if she shd have that info already, so she closed her eyes and tuned in and told me some things that Ferdinand supposedly "told" her... it's a little weird, and heck, even if she made it up, it was comforting things to hear.

I understand your husband is not into it, but if you have a little knowledge you can do it for you and him without him participating. EFT can be done surrogately...you do the work completely on yourself with the intention of helping another. It will not only help him, but it will help you too. I do it for myself and others all the time.

I do not use a lot of the other energy healing techniques, but if you are familiar with any other ones I am sure you can do them surrogately too. I personally like EFT because it is so quick and effective. I have never used anything with as quick results and as easy to use. You can refresh yourself on EFT at www.emofree.com if you are interested.

Interesting about the energy reading...I have never had an experience like that.


----------



## i0lanthe

Catching up









*Olerica* and *jaclyn7* what memorable dreams!
*apmama2myboo* ooh I hope you caught the egg







I hope your dad is feeling better soon.
*xakana* fingers crossed, looks like good timing for that dip








*kgrands* I'm so sorry for your sister's loss and that it's taking you back through that (although she is fortunate to have you.) Sending you positive thoughts for your little one to keep that insecurity at bay... hope you get to see good stuff at the u/s (I have no idea about early ones.)
*DreamWeaver* I'm sorry that your dh had those thoughts, but glad you were able to talk it out together, I hope that helped.
*skybluepink02* I hope you have a happy and productive Easter








*BlissfullyLoving* fingers crossed for you and your next test









me: having this sneaking suspicion that DH has fallen off of "on board" for a December birthday (it's an Inspector Clouseau kind of sneaking since he came right out and said as much yesterday, in passing.) If men were rational creatures they would be able to calculate "a mere 15% chance of getting 35-yo DW knocked up at an inconvenient time << 100% chance of DW being really bummed if asked to sit out _another_ cycle







:" and there would be less flipflopping *snort*


----------



## punkrawkmama27

*Xakana-* Your dd is so cute! I love her red hair and she is looks so happy! Also,







: for you

*Olerica-* What a beautiful dream







, I pray it comes true for you!

*Krands-* I am so sorry for your sister's loss and what she has been through. I am also sorry for the emotions and pain it brings back to you.







for you and your family.

*Dreamweaver-*







to you and your dh. My dh is still not sure that we are making the right decision, but I dont think he is sure we are not. He is kinda in a funk today, I think it is the reason why.

Sorry if I missed anyone, I missed so much in the last couple days. Also, I really want to thank everyone for their support, kind words, prayers and wisdom!!! It really means a lot to me. I have only told 1 other person, my sister, since I am not 100% sure yet, and I dont want to worry anyone else.

I stopped spotting yesterday. AF would have been due today. If I had another pt I would have tested today to be sure. I will probably call my ob on Monday morning to see when she wants to do the bloodwork. I still feel crampy, but other than having sore boobs, I dont feel pregnant, and it is worrying me.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i0lanthe* 
me: having this sneaking suspicion that DH has fallen off of "on board" for a December birthday (it's an Inspector Clouseau kind of sneaking since he came right out and said as much yesterday, in passing.) If men were rational creatures they would be able to calculate "a mere 15% chance of getting 35-yo DW knocked up at an inconvenient time << 100% chance of DW being really bummed if asked to sit out _another_ cycle







:" and there would be less flipflopping *snort*









...I love the Clouseau description.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrawkmama27* 
Sorry if I missed anyone, I missed so much in the last couple days. Also, I really want to thank everyone for their support, kind words, prayers and wisdom!!! It really means a lot to me. I have only told 1 other person, my sister, since I am not 100% sure yet, and I dont want to worry anyone else.

I stopped spotting yesterday. AF would have been due today. If I had another pt I would have tested today to be sure. I will probably call my ob on Monday morning to see when she wants to do the bloodwork. I still feel crampy, but other than having sore boobs, I dont feel pregnant, and it is worrying me.









Sending you lots of positive thoughts.


----------



## xakana

*Blissfully*--Good luck on your test!

*i0lanthe*







I'm sorry, that's so unfair!

Unhappy DHs--I'm sorry for everyone having trouble with their DHs. I think if mine ever threatened to sterilize himself, I'd offer to do it for him







but thankfully, mine talks his feelings out 80% of the time (same as any woman I know) and someone mentioned migraines--bet his would give you a run for your money, just to know a guy who does, he's had them since he was a little boy and almost never has a time where he doesn't have at least a headache. Which makes me grateful that my migraines are mostly infrequent (mostly, because randomly, they come for 2-4 weeks at a time... CAT scans show nothing), because I CAN'T handle them. I'm a big wuss when it comes to head pain. I can handle labor, that wasn't a big deal, pain-wise (no worse than my menstrual cramps), headaches, though? I become a huge baby. Run for the drugs at the first sign of head pain, except the past few months when I've been good... this month? I was done being good. I don't recall being good with the beginning of Lilly's pregnancy, so I decided that pain relief and the relief from stress of it was more important this month.

*punkrawk*--again, I stress that my first symptoms were feeling like AF was coming, particularly the cramping--which lasted 9 weeks, if I remember correctly (might have been longer), with Lilly. Well, that and just wanting to sleep a lot. I hope the same is for you with the same happy ending (and a better birth than I had).

*me*: OMG, my breasts hurt! Not a happy OMG, but a "will you nurse it away, already?!" OMG, lol. We were out a lot yesterday, so I wasn't nursing like usual and my supply, which had been obnoxiously low the past month or so suddenly came back with a vengeance and I'm slightly engorged.

Also, I know at least one of you CDs--does cloth smell when it's wet? Because Lilly smells... I don't know, like burnt rubber or something (smells are bothering me again). I don't want to wake her up because she woke up so early yesterday (and every two hours, on the freaking dot, last night... after months of sleeping through the night--but I was waking the exact same way... I think it's because we went to bed too early--10 for me, 8 for her, but we were just that tired) to check, but I was wondering. We just started cloth yesterday (someone was kind enough to donate 4 FuzziBunz to us) so all I know is theory and washing instructions, lol. I wasn't going to use cloth at night, but she fell asleep in it. She usually doesn't wet in her sleep, but with all the night waking...


----------



## xakana

Okay, this is odd... I almost always have my weird cramping pains on the left side of my body--well, I'm cramping on my right today. O_O Wonder if I ovulated from that side this month? It's in that general area.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*me*: OMG, my breasts hurt! Not a happy OMG, but a "will you nurse it away, already?!" OMG, lol. We were out a lot yesterday, so I wasn't nursing like usual and my supply, which had been obnoxiously low the past month or so suddenly came back with a vengeance and I'm slightly engorged.

Also, I know at least one of you CDs--does cloth smell when it's wet? Because Lilly smells... I don't know, like burnt rubber or something (smells are bothering me again). I don't want to wake her up because she woke up so early yesterday (and every two hours, on the freaking dot, last night... after months of sleeping through the night--but I was waking the exact same way... I think it's because we went to bed too early--10 for me, 8 for her, but we were just that tired) to check, but I was wondering. We just started cloth yesterday (someone was kind enough to donate 4 FuzziBunz to us) so all I know is theory and washing instructions, lol. I wasn't going to use cloth at night, but she fell asleep in it. She usually doesn't wet in her sleep, but with all the night waking...

Everyone I know at one time or another had smelling issues with fuzzi bunz. It can be from detergent buildup on the fleece. There are lots of ways to strip the diapers (like running hot wash cycles, with no other soap/detergent, until you see no suds during the rinse cycle (I have it go for at least 5 cycles sometimes). Using a little dawn on a wash cycle and then running hot cycles until there are no suds. I talked directly with someone at fuzzi bunz because I continued to have a problem, and one of the women told me to put half a tablespoon of clorox bleach in the wash and then do the hot rinses until there were no suds. I never actually did that, but I had friends that did and it worked. It will depend on how hard your water is for you to know how often to need to strip the diapers. There might be other ideas for stripping over in the cloth diapering section.


----------



## xakana

Thanks, Blissully. I know that these were washed with no detergent (just soap) on hot cycles as their regular care and I figured out the smell--amonia. Just didn't know it until it was off her!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Thanks, Blissully. I know that these were washed with no detergent (just soap) on hot cycles as their regular care and I figured out the smell--amonia. Just didn't know it until it was off her!

Fuzzi Bunz should not be washed with soap. They are a detergent only diaper according to the manufacturer because soap leaves too much build-up. You can read the fuzzi bunz website (http://www.fuzzibunz.com/care_and_use.php) for care instructions.

Yeah, ours smelled like ammonia when they needed to get stripped.


----------



## plaidpineapple

Hi everyone!

My name is Emily, and I found out about our blighted ovum almost 2 weeks ago. I was supposed to be 7 weeks, but the sac hadn't grown much at all. Doc thought I might be at the very beginning of a new pregnancy.

My OBGYN said to wait until I get my first real period to start trying again, so until then, we'll be waiting. Not necessarily preventing, but not charting temps/CM or using the fabulous CBEFM. Does that mean I'd be added to "In our Thoughts? I'm still charting the length on FF.

Either way, I look forward to getting to know all of you! I'm so sorry for everyone's loss(es).


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

*plaidpineapple* Welcome.







Sorry about your loss.


----------



## Olerica

Hello PlaidPineapple. I'm very sorry for your loss. I do hope your stay with us is short.


----------



## Lindsey608

Welcome *plaidpineapple*


----------



## plaidpineapple

Blissfully, Olerica and Lindsey,

Thank you! It's nice to have a forum of women to talk to that know how I feel. I cannot wait to start actively TTC again.


----------



## i0lanthe

Welcome plaidpineapple, I'm sorry for your loss.

Xak - that "little bit of bleach" thing works for me when FuzziBunz get a smell (synthetics seem to be more sensitive about getting smells and what they are washed with than cotton prefolds are)... I agree they likely need to be stripped and everyone has their favorite way to do that, heh.


----------



## Sioko

plaidpineapple







s sorry you're here, and welcome.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Morning! Happy Easter to those that celebrate. I took another test today 14dpo and got a negative. Waiting for AF now.


----------



## 2happymamas

I just wanted to check in today. I am still waiting for AF. I am really hoping she comes sooner than normal because I am really ready to get pregnant this cycle. I feel as though it is important to my mental health.

I am kind of having a hard day...it's funny how they creep up on me. Yesterday was four months since the loss and the bad days are certainly outnumbered now. It's usually the week before AF that gets me....I think it's the combination of hormones, knowing that seeing AF is a reminder of not the loss, and the reality that it's another month without conception.

I am also upset because there are family members that I will see at dinner in a few hours who never acknowledged the loss. Granted, my family sucks a lot of the time. But there are a few people that I have been closer to in the past...it would have been appreciated to get a call or card. My loss was on Thanksgiving and this will be my first time seeing them since. I feel a bit hostile. In reality, I feel silly to even be upset because they are not ones to be supportive. So why am I mad that they did not call?


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
Fuzzi Bunz should not be washed with soap. They are a detergent only diaper according to the manufacturer because soap leaves too much build-up. You can read the fuzzi bunz website (http://www.fuzzibunz.com/care_and_use.php) for care instructions.

Yeah, ours smelled like ammonia when they needed to get stripped.

Thanks! I've only used detergent on them, personally... I'll find out if I was able to get the smell out when I go grab the laundry. And I'm so sorry about your bfn







Remember it's not over until the grumpy aunt visits!

*Emily*--Welcome and so sorry you have to be here









*i0lanthe*--well, I tried the hot water strip, we'll see if that worked, if not, I'll try another way. This one's pink, though, so I don't think bleach would be the greatest idea?

*2happymamas*--did you not do the IUI this month? As for why you're upset--why wouldn't you be? You have every right to want support, even from non-supportive people. Honestly, with my ex, I wish my girlfriend's mom had supported us when we were having issues, rather than working to drive us further apart... or I used to. Now I'm happy I'm not with her anymore, I realize how unhealthy we were (not for being two girls, because she was a hige-needs control freak who was just waiting for the right guy to replace me and because I was a broken person trying to be whole in the wrong other person... plus, we were just too opposite, the pagan democrat attachment-mama wannabe and the christian republican mainstream mama-wannabe...). But I don't know if things would have been as bad if her mom had just tried to support us instead of throwing "you're going to hell" pamphlets down on her bedside table and spouting "well, it's because you're doing something awful" when we were having relationship trouble. GF hated doing anything that displeased her mom and I hate that that means she can't be a large part of herself because of it. Now she's with a guy who controls her, makes her look miserable, has made her cry every time I've seen her talk to him... but her mom supports THEM working it out. So we look for support, even where we know it's not going to come from, because we're human and humans need support from other humans... sorry if that was long and wordy, all I was trying to say was "I understand" but I do have this addiction to tangents *rolls eyes*

This is basically the only place I talk about any of the stuff regarding the miscarriage. I don't talk about it with anyone else most of the time. I've read so many people say "before I had a miscarriage, I always just blew them off. I had no idea..." but even the people I know who've had them don't really understand. None of them actually wanted their babies and when my mom tries to sympathize, I just change the subject. I know there were no tears shedded from her when she lost her babies, considering that I was barely saved from being an abortion just because the right person heard she was going to have one. And the people I talk to who are TTC, I don't want to put this additional fear into them when they already fear the pee stick.

Sorry, I'm going to head off now. Guess I had a lot more on my mind than I thought...


----------



## xakana

And I totally forgot that I came on here to say Happy Easter to those who celebrate it. And a huge







to those hoping to celebrate it with their new LOs next year. I hope everyone who is here right now has a new, happy, squirmy, wriggly, soft baby by next Easter.


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
I just wanted to check in today. I am still waiting for AF. I am really hoping she comes sooner than normal because I am really ready to get pregnant this cycle. I feel as though it is important to my mental health.

I am kind of having a hard day...it's funny how they creep up on me. Yesterday was four months since the loss and the bad days are certainly outnumbered now. It's usually the week before AF that gets me....I think it's the combination of hormones, knowing that seeing AF is a reminder of not the loss, and the reality that it's another month without conception.

I am also upset because there are family members that I will see at dinner in a few hours who never acknowledged the loss. Granted, my family sucks a lot of the time. But there are a few people that I have been closer to in the past...it would have been appreciated to get a call or card. My loss was on Thanksgiving and this will be my first time seeing them since. I feel a bit hostile. In reality, I feel silly to even be upset because they are not ones to be supportive. So why am I mad that they did not call?

I'm so sorry that you are having a hard day. The anniversary of our losses can be a really tough time. Please take care of yourself.

I think it's absolutely normal and healthy to have the expectation that your family should be supportive and to be disappointed when they are not, even if they've never been supportive. You deserve support and care in your life - especially from your family. Sure, you'll save yourself heartache if you have no expectations, but I think that's unrealistic to not want connection to your family.

I feel bad for them that they can't be an integral part of your life because it means that it's likely they don't have it anywhere. Not that it's a good substitute, but we care. Big hug to you, Mama.


----------



## 2happymamas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 

*2happymamas*--did you not do the IUI this month?

No. When I went it for the ultrasound, we found out I did not stimulate even though I was on Clomid. Instead of Clomid, I am going to try Femara next cycle.


----------



## TayTaysMama

Hi ladies. I haven't been around much. I see some BFP's! Congrats!

I am now at 9DPO. I peed in a cup but and scared to test because I know it is to early and I'll get a BFN. I hate BFN's so I probably won't test it.

I just don't know if I am feeling it this month. I think my chart is triphasic though. Would anyone mind looking at it for me. I think I got it added into my sig but I'm not sure. It is http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/sas if I didn't add it right.


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
And I totally forgot that I came on here to say Happy Easter to those who celebrate it. And a huge







to those hoping to celebrate it with their new LOs next year. I hope everyone who is here right now has a new, happy, squirmy, wriggly, soft baby by next Easter.

Bless you, Xak!

I forgot to say that I just had the shortest period ever. I'm attributing it to the vitex that I've been taking for the last cycle.

I've got my family in for lunch... Greek style lamb, and other Greek accompanyments (no, I'm not Greek, just love the food). Yesterday my mom came over with my sister's kids - the 11 year old E whom I've been teaching to cook for the past few years and the 9 year old A who is exceptionally high functioning autistic who had his first 'cooking lesson' in a fruit salad (yeah, he opened cans, but that's his level of attention span and expertiese at this point). Seriously the kid thought it was the best thing ever (Look Grannie, I made the salad!!!) E made a great tyrosalata (feta and pepper spread).

Anyway, Happy Easter to those who celebrate (Happy Ressurection Day!) I hope and pray that all of us get the support we need from our "loved ones" today.


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 
Hi ladies. I haven't been around much. I see some BFP's! Congrats!

I am now at 9DPO. I peed in a cup but and scared to test because I know it is to early and I'll get a BFN. I hate BFN's so I probably won't test it.

I just don't know if I am feeling it this month. I think my chart is triphasic though. Would anyone mind looking at it for me. I think I got it added into my sig but I'm not sure. It is http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/sas if I didn't add it right.

I think it's a little too early to tell if it's triphasic, IMHO. I've got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## heatherh

Welcome, *plaidpineapple*!

Good to "see" you, *TayTaysMama*. There isn't a link in your signature?


----------



## Sioko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*2happymamas*--did you not do the IUI this month? As for why you're upset--why wouldn't you be? You have every right to want support, even from non-supportive people. Honestly, with my ex, I wish my girlfriend's mom had supported us when we were having issues, rather than working to drive us further apart... or I used to. Now I'm happy I'm not with her anymore, I realize how unhealthy we were (not for being two girls, because she was a hige-needs control freak who was just waiting for the right guy to replace me and because I was a broken person trying to be whole in the wrong other person... plus, we were just too opposite, the pagan democrat attachment-mama wannabe and the christian republican mainstream mama-wannabe...). But I don't know if things would have been as bad if her mom had just tried to support us instead of throwing "you're going to hell" pamphlets down on her bedside table and spouting "well, it's because you're doing something awful" when we were having relationship trouble. GF hated doing anything that displeased her mom and I hate that that means she can't be a large part of herself because of it. Now she's with a guy who controls her, makes her look miserable, has made her cry every time I've seen her talk to him... but her mom supports THEM working it out. So we look for support, even where we know it's not going to come from, because we're human and humans need support from other humans... sorry if that was long and wordy, all I was trying to say was "I understand" but I do have this addiction to tangents *rolls eyes*

This is basically the only place I talk about any of the stuff regarding the miscarriage. I don't talk about it with anyone else most of the time. I've read so many people say "before I had a miscarriage, I always just blew them off. I had no idea..." but even the people I know who've had them don't really understand. None of them actually wanted their babies and when my mom tries to sympathize, I just change the subject. I know there were no tears shedded from her when she lost her babies, considering that I was barely saved from being an abortion just because the right person heard she was going to have one. And the people I talk to who are TTC, I don't want to put this additional fear into them when they already fear the pee stick.

Sorry, I'm going to head off now. Guess I had a lot more on my mind than I thought...

Xak, even though you weren't talking to me, I want you to know that, and I don't even know you IRL but, after all that, I LOVE YOU. (^^) <3 No matter what her mom said, Jesus loves you too! <3 I haven't seen a quote from him yet where he asked someones sexual pref. before healing/saving them. He said "Love each other." and she ain't doin' it right.







s







s







I pray you get a squirmy little bug too!







:









Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
I just wanted to check in today. I am still waiting for AF. I am really hoping she comes sooner than normal because I am really ready to get pregnant this cycle. I feel as though it is important to my mental health.

I am kind of having a hard day...it's funny how they creep up on me. Yesterday was four months since the loss and the bad days are certainly outnumbered now. It's usually the week before AF that gets me....I think it's the combination of hormones, knowing that seeing AF is a reminder of not the loss, and the reality that it's another month without conception.

I am also upset because there are family members that I will see at dinner in a few hours who never acknowledged the loss. Granted, my family sucks a lot of the time. But there are a few people that I have been closer to in the past...it would have been appreciated to get a call or card. My loss was on Thanksgiving and this will be my first time seeing them since. I feel a bit hostile. In reality, I feel silly to even be upset because they are not ones to be supportive. So why am I mad that they did not call?


You are perfectly entitled to feel that way!







s







s


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

*2happymamas*







I can relate to a lot of what you said. Our families did not acknowledge our loss, and I think that was the hardest to accept. I hope it was an easier day then you expected.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
And I'm so sorry about your bfn







Remember it's not over until the grumpy aunt visits!

It looks like AF has arrived or will soon. I am looking forward to conceiving this month.


----------



## plaidpineapple

i0lanthe, Sioko, xakana and heatherh,

Thank you!

I haven't bled at all for the past two days, so I think the m/c is over. I'm supposed to go for a beta draw this Friday, and I'm hoping for zero. My boobs don't hurt anymore (the main symptom to stay with me past the awful ultrasound), so that might be a good sign.

For those of you who waited the "recommended" amount of time (by the OBGYN) to TTC again, did it feel like forever? I'm so bummed about having to wait a cycle. I want to try again now.


----------



## heatherh

*plaidpineapple* (geez, that is such a cool username!), I feel like *every* step of this has been forever. Every.freaking.step. That's a very good sign that you haven't had bleeding, so hopefully the beta draw will be another good step in the right direction! As far as when to try again... go with your gut, I think. Don't just trust an arbitrary date/timeline the doc gave you.


----------



## plaidpineapple

heatherh,

Thank you!









I'm in sort of a weird position because I want to try ASAP, but my OBGYN said it's best to give it one cycle. She said it wouldn't be awful if we got pregnant right away, but the rate of m/c is up to 25% vs. 15% 'normally'. Seeing as the numbers weren't on my side this time, I'm afraid to take that chance again, even though it's still a 75% chance at full-term pregnancy. Did anyone else's OBGYN give them the same numbers? I wonder why the risk is higher directly after. Could it have something to do with the uterine lining?

On the other hand, my husband and I are taking a trip across country in late May, and my mother is *convinced* that flying in early pregnancy causes miscarriage. I've read plenty of information that says this isn't true, but she said she's convinced it caused hers and two of her friends', though these 3 miscarriages happened within a span of 20 years.









I'm nervous (about everything, really), but I don't want to wait until (late) June to try. It seems like forever!

Blah.


----------



## Sioko

With my first m/c they told me to wait 3 cycles and I did because my body felt a bit beat up after and so I wasn't really "in the mood" because of it. But after I felt better we went straight back to TTC. I've heard that how long you wait depends on how you feel physically and emotionally. I've also heard that many women find themselves super fertile after a loss. I guess that means that you should go ahead and try only if you're absolutely 100% certain you wanna be preg. again ASAP, because it may happen faster than you think it will.

Also a prior loss will add a dimension to your next preg. that you may not be ready for right away.


----------



## heatherh

I'd be curious to see if your doc has any hard data to back up the idea of increased risk of miscarriage. Really, the typical rates are anywhere up to like 25 - 30% anyway, depending on exactly how you look at it. Docs just don't know - so I think it's most important to trust how *you* feel about it. Do you think you're up for it? Then give it a shot. Depends on where you are like Sioko said.

On the positive side, there is plenty of data to show that your risks aren't increased after you've had one miscarriage - or even 2 or 3 in many cases. SO statistics are still on your side. More info in Coming to Term if you're interested.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *plaidpineapple* 
I'm in sort of a weird position because I want to try ASAP, but my OBGYN said it's best to give it one cycle. She said it wouldn't be awful if we got pregnant right away, but the rate of m/c is up to 25% vs. 15% 'normally'. Seeing as the numbers weren't on my side this time, I'm afraid to take that chance again, even though it's still a 75% chance at full-term pregnancy. Did anyone else's OBGYN give them the same numbers? I wonder why the risk is higher directly after. Could it have something to do with the uterine lining?

On the other hand, my husband and I are taking a trip across country in late May, and my mother is *convinced* that flying in early pregnancy causes miscarriage. I've read plenty of information that says this isn't true, but she said she's convinced it caused hers and two of her friends', though these 3 miscarriages happened within a span of 20 years.









I'm nervous (about everything, really), but I don't want to wait until (late) June to try. It seems like forever!

After the miscarriage I did not even want to think about trying again. After a month I started thinking that I might want to start trying again, and then a few weeks later I wanted to get pregnant NOW. The time I decided I was ready to the time it took me to ovulate seemed like forever! We tried on our first cycle, which was around 12 weeks.

The dr I saw did not say the rate of miscarriage was increased if you conceived on our first cycle. (I would also be interested to see if your dr has research to back up his claim because I could not find anything like that researching myself.) He told us that the uterine lining could be inadequate for implantation though. I could not find anything that really suggested that to be true, so who knows.

It sounds like a nice trip, and you should do what is best for you.


----------



## Matilda_z

Dum dee dum...

Twiddling thumbs and waiting for AF...

It's been so great reading about the BFPs this month! It really helps to lift my spirits and make me excited about having my own pregnancy again!

You go girls!!!


----------



## ScootchsMom

Hey all









Welcome PlaidPinapple! Both glad and sad that you are here









2HappyMammas - Good luck this month! Maybe this will be the month for both of us!

Me - AF is gone, so I'm waiting to O. I am not temping this month, it puts too much stress on me, so I'm going back to watching my regular old fertility signs and jumping DP at every chance, lol. My appointment with the new midwife is next Tuesday, I want to ask her about all this spotting before and after AF, its driving me nuts. AF was 7 days long, plus 3 days of spotting before, and the last 2/3 days were just spotting. It is sooooooo annoying!

Liz


----------



## Julia Rose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
I'd be curious to see if your doc has any hard data to back up the idea of increased risk of miscarriage. Really, the typical rates are anywhere up to like 25 - 30% anyway, depending on exactly how you look at it. Docs just don't know - so I think it's most important to trust how *you* feel about it. Do you think you're up for it? Then give it a shot. Depends on where you are like Sioko said.

On the positive side, there is plenty of data to show that your risks aren't increased after you've had one miscarriage - or even 2 or 3 in many cases. SO statistics are still on your side. More info in Coming to Term if you're interested.

My RE said that though docs usually tell you to wait, there's really no need to. I think you should listen to your body and try to discern what it might need right now.


----------



## apmama2myboo

matilda, and anyone AF found, hugs to you all.

2happymamas, hugs to you. it's so rough when nobody seems sympathetic
taytays, i got my fingers crossed for you
iolanthe, good luck getting dh back in the program! I did laugh at the Clouseau reference, did he ask for "an ham. ber. ger. while he was at it? lol

plaidpineapple, welcome and sorry for your b/o. i hope you can ttc again soon.
kgrands, sorry for your sister's loss. i hope you're feeling well









xak, how are you? any news?

me: well, dh and i were GOING to have a nice overnight hotel fun scrumpfest, to ttc, but then my body had to go and betray me YET again. My dd was going to spend the night with grandma and grandpa, while we had some fun. Well instead, 4 a.m. i wake up with a freakin bladder infection (haven't had one of those in like 7 years!), probably from all the ttc we've been doing, and I had to go to the ER because i was peeing blood and in lots of pain by 5, so they ran a pg test while i was there (even though AF had finished maybe a week before the test!) to make sure i wasn't pg before they gave me antibiotics. the test came up neg, but i don't know if it was a super duper pregnancy test that can show results wayyy early, or if i really am not, but either way they put me on cipro for a week and i'm not loving that. i can't seem to catch a break. i really am very tired of it all and it's hard to stay positive. so i had been praying that this was our month, bt now that i've had to take antibiotics I am hoping it' NOT because i woudln't want any damage to the baby if there was one conceived before the bladder/kidney infection. my back still hurts, my four year old is being obstinate and i'm having a bad day. already had to clean up cat puke. can someone tell me it will get better? please? *sigh* sorry to be debby downer. just very irritated that no matter how well i eat, how good i am to my body, it has to screw me all the time.


----------



## Olerica

apmama2myboo: Oh honey, I'm sorry. I do think that it will get better.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

*apmama2myboo*,







I am sorry you have an uti...that sucks. I hope you are feeling better soon. (Urinary tract infections are very common during early pregnancy...I know you do not want to take anything or be sick while pregnant, but it could be a good sign.) Things will get better!


----------



## hazeleyes

Well... I got 2 positive pregnancy tests today at 11 DPO. They are faint, but definately positive. I am so scared of losing another one. I don't know what to do. I sure hope this one sticks.

BTW... Is anyone else having problems with FF? It won't let me record anything for today.


----------



## apmama2myboo

hazeleyes, that's great news!!!! crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## barose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* 
Well... I got 2 positive pregnancy tests today at 11 DPO. They are faint, but definately positive. I am so scared of losing another one. I don't know what to do. I sure hope this one sticks.

BTW... Is anyone else having problems with FF? It won't let me record anything for today.


Congradulations!

I'm having problems with FF too BTY.


----------



## hazeleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
...
me: well, dh and i were GOING to have a nice overnight hotel fun scrumpfest, to ttc, but then my body had to go and betray me YET again. My dd was going to spend the night with grandma and grandpa, while we had some fun. Well instead, 4 a.m. i wake up with a freakin bladder infection (haven't had one of those in like 7 years!), probably from all the ttc we've been doing, and I had to go to the ER because i was peeing blood and in lots of pain by 5, so they ran a pg test while i was there (even though AF had finished maybe a week before the test!) to make sure i wasn't pg before they gave me antibiotics. the test came up neg, but i don't know if it was a super duper pregnancy test that can show results wayyy early, or if i really am not, but either way they put me on cipro for a week and i'm not loving that. i can't seem to catch a break. i really am very tired of it all and it's hard to stay positive. so i had been praying that this was our month, bt now that i've had to take antibiotics I am hoping it' NOT because i woudln't want any damage to the baby if there was one conceived before the bladder/kidney infection. my back still hurts, my four year old is being obstinate and i'm having a bad day. already had to clean up cat puke. can someone tell me it will get better? please? *sigh* sorry to be debby downer. just very irritated that no matter how well i eat, how good i am to my body, it has to screw me all the time.

(((Hugs))) I just had a bladder/kidney infection this last week and have been taking the same antibiotics. I started feeling better the following day after taking the antibiotics. I understand your fear of taking medication while TTC. I just got a positive test today and worried about what effects the medication is going to have on this little one. I keep purposely thinking it's too early to affect the baby so I don't worry so much. Hang in there. I hope you start feeling better soon. Major ((((HUGS)))) to you.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* 
Well... I got 2 positive pregnancy tests today at 11 DPO. They are faint, but definately positive. I am so scared of losing another one. I don't know what to do. I sure hope this one sticks.

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*







:







:







:


----------



## i0lanthe

apmama2myboo eek, I'm sorry about the bladder infection. Hope you feel better soon!

hazeleyes congratulations!







:


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* 
Well... I got 2 positive pregnancy tests today at 11 DPO. They are faint, but definately positive. I am so scared of losing another one. I don't know what to do. I sure hope this one sticks.

BTW... Is anyone else having problems with FF? It won't let me record anything for today.
















































































































































Congratulations!

(yes, I'm having the same FF problems!)


----------



## A Mothers Love

*Hazeleyes*
CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## heatherh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
...already had to clean up cat puke.

Me, too. And I HATE UTIs.









Woo hoo *hazeleyes*!!!























Also having FF problems.


----------



## apmama2myboo

you women rock. thanks for the sympathy







UTI's do indeed suck. i'm so unmotivated to work out or do anything today....at least i get some time in my studio tonight. heather sorry you had a cat puke day also. they suck! lol.

i am still encouraged by all the BFP's on here! jealous, yes, but encouraged!


----------



## Funny Face

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
me: well, dh and i were GOING to have a nice overnight hotel fun scrumpfest, to ttc, but then my body had to go and betray me YET again. My dd was going to spend the night with grandma and grandpa, while we had some fun. Well instead, 4 a.m. i wake up with a freakin bladder infection (haven't had one of those in like 7 years!), probably from all the ttc we've been doing, and I had to go to the ER because i was peeing blood and in lots of pain by 5, so they ran a pg test while i was there (even though AF had finished maybe a week before the test!) to make sure i wasn't pg before they gave me antibiotics. the test came up neg, but i don't know if it was a super duper pregnancy test that can show results wayyy early, or if i really am not, but either way they put me on cipro for a week and i'm not loving that. i can't seem to catch a break. i really am very tired of it all and it's hard to stay positive. so i had been praying that this was our month, bt now that i've had to take antibiotics I am hoping it' NOT because i woudln't want any damage to the baby if there was one conceived before the bladder/kidney infection. my back still hurts, my four year old is being obstinate and i'm having a bad day. already had to clean up cat puke. can someone tell me it will get better? please? *sigh* sorry to be debby downer. just very irritated that no matter how well i eat, how good i am to my body, it has to screw me all the time.

I know how much that hurts! I hope you start feeling better soon and that it doesn't interfere with ttc too much!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* 
Well... I got 2 positive pregnancy tests today at 11 DPO. They are faint, but definately positive. I am so scared of losing another one. I don't know what to do. I sure hope this one sticks.

BTW... Is anyone else having problems with FF? It won't let me record anything for today.

That is wonderful, yay!
*
Me:* FF moved my O date *AGAIN*! I can't tell you how pissed I am! My temp went up more yesterday and today and it's saying I o'd on cd 25 now, it was cd 23 before.







: I hope they are wrong because our timing wasn't as good for cd 25. I _never_ O that late. For everyday forward in my dpo FF keeps knocking me back, af will never be due!!!!!! Ughhhhhh!


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
Xak, even though you weren't talking to me, I want you to know that, and I don't even know you IRL but, after all that, I LOVE YOU. (^^) <3 No matter what her mom said, Jesus loves you too! <3 I haven't seen a quote from him yet where he asked someones sexual pref. before healing/saving them. He said "Love each other." and she ain't doin' it right.







s







s







I pray you get a squirmy little bug too!







:









Thank you







^_^ That's pretty much how I feel on the subject, too--Jesus was/is about love and peace and doing good for each other--not throwing stones and hatemongering. It makes me sad to think what He'd think about seeing some of the signs people make up









*Blissfully*--Well, then I hope AF is good to you while she's here and enjoys her last visit for a long while!

*Emily*--I tried to keep myself distracted during that few weeks before AF, just pretending there was no O that cycle anyway. It helped that mine was at Thanksgiving, so I was able to just run around in preparation for that and not think about it much. But that increased chance of m/c is exactly why I waited (which is what I read everywhere I looked as the reason to wait). If I hadn't heard there was increased risk, I probably would have been BDing again right away. I never stopped wanting to be or being ready to be pregnant, either.

*apmama*--







Oh, hon, that _really_ bites!! I know how you feel about things working against you--DH has been really lazy about the cat box and I've cleaned it twice this month, then a couple days ago, I was stepping over the baby gate (it goes up to my waist) and tripped and fell *hard* onto my side/stomach... into the cat box, flipping it over on me and bruising/cutting my leg. Plus I just got sick of playing it safe and I've taken ibuprofen a few times past O, which I usually don't do. But a UTI that bad... remember that this early, even if you get pg, it probably won't have an effect. I drank in my first month with Lilly (back when I thought I was infertile and probably just after I conceived) and no FAS.

hazeleyes--CONGRATULATIONS!!







:





















:







:



































:














And yes, FF is down today...

*me*: I'm not feeling it this cycle. I keep seeing blood every time I wipe, then I look again and there's nothing. I dreamed AF started in the middle of the night. Even with all the signs (sore breasts, sudden supply increase, sensitive smeller, fatigue) I just feel like I'm waiting for AF and I'm never going to conceive again. I'm feeling kinda depressed, even though there's no reason for it and just back to feeling like Lilly is the only child I'll be blessed with. Yes, I was blessed in abundance with her, but... just feeling angsty I guess.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moodyred01* 
*
Me:* FF moved my O date *AGAIN*! I can't tell you how pissed I am! !

Looks like you O'd on CD23 to me.


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
me: well, dh and i were GOING to have a nice overnight hotel fun scrumpfest, to ttc, but then my body had to go and betray me YET again. My dd was going to spend the night with grandma and grandpa, while we had some fun. Well instead, 4 a.m. i wake up with a freakin bladder infection (haven't had one of those in like 7 years!), probably from all the ttc we've been doing, and I had to go to the ER because i was peeing blood and in lots of pain by 5, so they ran a pg test while i was there (even though AF had finished maybe a week before the test!) to make sure i wasn't pg before they gave me antibiotics. the test came up neg, but i don't know if it was a super duper pregnancy test that can show results wayyy early, or if i really am not, but either way they put me on cipro for a week and i'm not loving that. i can't seem to catch a break. i really am very tired of it all and it's hard to stay positive. so i had been praying that this was our month, bt now that i've had to take antibiotics I am hoping it' NOT because i woudln't want any damage to the baby if there was one conceived before the bladder/kidney infection. my back still hurts, my four year old is being obstinate and i'm having a bad day. already had to clean up cat puke. can someone tell me it will get better? please? *sigh* sorry to be debby downer. just very irritated that no matter how well i eat, how good i am to my body, it has to screw me all the time.

Ugh, UTIs suck. They diagnosed me with one when I went to the ER for the miscarriage, and I ended up with Cipro too. Don't worry too much about the antibiotics, though I know how hard it is not to worry!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* 
Well... I got 2 positive pregnancy tests today at 11 DPO. They are faint, but definately positive. I am so scared of losing another one. I don't know what to do. I sure hope this one sticks.

BTW... Is anyone else having problems with FF? It won't let me record anything for today.

CONGRATULATIONS! WooHoo! Keep my fingers crossed for you!

FF has a message up saying they are having technical difficulties, but it should be all good soon.

Me- I broke down and bought OPKs at Target. I swear I was going to just let things be this month, and not obsess, but I NEED to do something, lol. Temping drove me bonkers, so I'll try these this month.

Liz


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
FF has a message up saying they are having technical difficulties, but it should be all good soon.

Me- I broke down and bought OPKs at Target. I swear I was going to just let things be this month, and not obsess, but I NEED to do something, lol. Temping drove me bonkers, so I'll try these this month.

Liz

FF is back up.

Seriously, if it weren't for temping, I'd forget to BD because I'm always so busy with Lilly, lol. DH certainly would remind me... over and over, but I need that little fire under my butt to remind me that I have more than just one reason to say yes


----------



## skybluepink02

You can move me to *Waiting to Know* Hopefully DH and I caught my easter egg, which will mean a December babe. I'm so nervous.

BTW, I have about 30+ ovulation tests from earlypregnancytests.com. I got an ovacue fertility moniter now and have not been using these. They are the pee in a cup kind, not the stick them in your pee stream kind. I'd like to FFS them to one of you mamas. PM me if you'd like them. I'll send them to the first person to PM me, because it would get to confusing to have people answer me on the thread.


----------



## Matilda_z

*Hazeleyes:* Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!

I love to have my name added to the *waiting to O* list. Thanks!!


----------



## apmama2myboo

anyone here have irregular cycles and ttc? or am I the only lucky one? i go anywhere from 22-26 days with my cycles and it's hard to know what to expect. i guess technically i'm "waiting to know" right now. if AF is to be expected, she's got til the first week of April to show up. 4/4 would have been my due date, so either way it will probably not be too fun for me, unless i managed to luck out and catch the egg this month before my UTI showed up


----------



## namaste_mom

apmama - my cycles have been irregular after giving birth...I'm just hoping it settles into one predictable pattern

Welcome plaidpineapple

Congrats Hazeleyes, I hope you have a sticky baby

xak ((HUGS))

I guess I am *waiting to know* now


----------



## chel

congrats hazeleyes







:

I had hoped to start the CBEFM this month, but it's stuck at the post office







:. Hopefully the opk will help!


----------



## kgrands

*HazelEyes* - Congratulations!














I'm so happy for you!

I got my BFP last week and I can *definitly* relate to your fears. I'm just trying to stay calm and take it one day at a time. It's all I can do. I've come up with a mantra that I meditate on when I'm feeling especially stressed. It seems to help - and coming here and the PAL thread are great for support.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moodyred01* 
*Me:* FF moved my O date *AGAIN*! I can't tell you how pissed I am! My temp went up more yesterday and today and it's saying I o'd on cd 25 now, it was cd 23 before.







: I hope they are wrong because our timing wasn't as good for cd 25. I _never_ O that late. For everyday forward in my dpo FF keeps knocking me back, af will never be due!!!!!! Ughhhhhh!

That is really frustrating.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Blissfully*--Well, then I hope AF is good to you while she's here and enjoys her last visit for a long while!

Thanks. It is decent. We had guests yesterday, so I am super worn out from all of that. I have been lounging on the couch in my jammies (which I put on after I showered). I feel like I am neglecting DS. He wants to play, but I will only play games from the couch.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*me*: I'm not feeling it this cycle. I keep seeing blood every time I wipe, then I look again and there's nothing. I dreamed AF started in the middle of the night. Even with all the signs (sore breasts, sudden supply increase, sensitive smeller, fatigue) I just feel like I'm waiting for AF and I'm never going to conceive again. I'm feeling kinda depressed, even though there's no reason for it and just back to feeling like Lilly is the only child I'll be blessed with. Yes, I was blessed in abundance with her, but... just feeling angsty I guess.









You will conceive again.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Me- I broke down and bought OPKs at Target. I swear I was going to just let things be this month, and not obsess, but I NEED to do something, lol. Temping drove me bonkers, so I'll try these this month.

Good luck with the OPKs. I hope that they work better for you then temping.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Seriously, if it weren't for temping, I'd forget to BD because I'm always so busy with Lilly, lol. DH certainly would remind me... over and over, but I need that little fire under my butt to remind me that I have more than just one reason to say yes




















Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
You can move me to *Waiting to Know* Hopefully DH and I caught my easter egg, which will mean a December babe. I'm so nervous.









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
anyone here have irregular cycles and ttc? or am I the only lucky one? i go anywhere from 22-26 days with my cycles and it's hard to know what to expect. i guess technically i'm "waiting to know" right now. if AF is to be expected, she's got til the first week of April to show up. 4/4 would have been my due date, so either way it will probably not be too fun for me, unless i managed to luck out and catch the egg this month before my UTI showed up









My cycles were a bit irregular before the miscarriage. They would range from 32 days to 44 days. I had regularity for about a year from my first ppaf with DS and then things got irregular. I can always tell when I ovulate, but I cannot predict when it will happen. I took vitex starting at the beginning of February through last weekish. I started again today when AF arrived. This was my first af after the miscarriage, so I have no idea how things would have looked otherwise. Before the miscarriage my lp was always 10-12 days. It was 14 days this time. I am not sure how useful vitex will be from now on if I stop taking it after o every month.

*me:* Can you tell I am crabby? It is a beautiful day (and my dh's birthday), and I am not doing anything. Things will look brighter tomorrow.


----------



## heatherh

*moodyred01* - it's probably not much consolation, but this time it really looks like you O'd - a much more obvious temp shift. At least you got in on BD before CD25.

OMG *xakana* - the cat box story. Oh yuck. That one might give me nightmares.








: *skybluepink02* and *namaste_mom*


----------



## happylemon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
Morning! Happy Easter to those that celebrate. I took another test today 14dpo and got a negative. Waiting for AF now.









I am sorry







s

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 

me: well, dh and i were GOING to have a nice overnight hotel fun scrumpfest, to ttc, but then my body had to go and betray me YET again. My dd was going to spend the night with grandma and grandpa, while we had some fun. Well instead, 4 a.m. i wake up with a freakin bladder infection (haven't had one of those in like 7 years!), probably from all the ttc we've been doing, and I had to go to the ER because i was peeing blood and in lots of pain by 5, so they ran a pg test while i was there (even though AF had finished maybe a week before the test!) to make sure i wasn't pg before they gave me antibiotics. the test came up neg, but i don't know if it was a super duper pregnancy test that can show results wayyy early, or if i really am not, but either way they put me on cipro for a week and i'm not loving that. i can't seem to catch a break. i really am very tired of it all and it's hard to stay positive. so i had been praying that this was our month, bt now that i've had to take antibiotics I am hoping it' NOT because i woudln't want any damage to the baby if there was one conceived before the bladder/kidney infection. my back still hurts, my four year old is being obstinate and i'm having a bad day. already had to clean up cat puke. can someone tell me it will get better? please? *sigh* sorry to be debby downer. just very irritated that no matter how well i eat, how good i am to my body, it has to screw me all the time.

UTIs stink, I hope you feel better soon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* 
Well... I got 2 positive pregnancy tests today at 11 DPO. They are faint, but definately positive. I am so scared of losing another one. I don't know what to do. I sure hope this one sticks.

BTW... Is anyone else having problems with FF? It won't let me record anything for today.

Oh my gosh! Congrats!

I know I have missed tons of you all, here is a







for everyone.

me: I don't know what is going on over here! This last week waiting for AF has just been hard and emotional and I am pretty sure all the PG symptoms I have had are just in my head. I got a BFN on Friday and now only have two tests left. i don't want to buy more next month so I am trying to hold off using them. I really feel like AF is on her way, maybe TMI, but I just feel like the bottom is about to blow in my uterus, it is so heavy and I feel like I am going to get gushes of blood every time I pee. My PG dreams have turned to AF dreams. And I have mega cramps, which is really unusual for me BEFORE AF, but this is my first true cycle (with ovulation) since the m/c so I am blaming everything strange on that. I guess if AF isn't here on Wed I might test then.


----------



## apmama2myboo

ok had a minute away from my HN 4yo to read more, and
OMG, Xak, that's a terrible catbox fiasco! You poor thing! your dh should be cleaning it anyways if you're ttc, with the whole toxiplasmosis thing (or however it's spelled). That's terrible! and falling over a baby gate, you know, I have done that exact thing (albeit not into a catbox, instead into a washing machine) and you have my sympathy! ouch!

and







s to blissfully and sara2881. AF sucks.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* 
Well... I got 2 positive pregnancy tests today at 11 DPO. They are faint, but definately positive. I am so scared of losing another one. I don't know what to do. I sure hope this one sticks.

BTW... Is anyone else having problems with FF? It won't let me record anything for today.

Congrats!!!! Wonderful news.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
you women rock. thanks for the sympathy







UTI's do indeed suck. i'm so unmotivated to work out or do anything today....at least i get some time in my studio tonight. heather sorry you had a cat puke day also. they suck! lol.

i am still encouraged by all the BFP's on here! jealous, yes, but encouraged!









So sorry about the UTI, that really sucks. Feel better soon.

AAM: I'm back home from vacation. We had an amazing time. Started the EPO in addition to all the other stuff and now just watching for signs of O. I tried to read up while away but I'm sure I probably missed some things so







to those that need them.


----------



## Funny Face

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
anyone here have irregular cycles and ttc? or am I the only lucky one? i go anywhere from 22-26 days with my cycles and it's hard to know what to expect. i guess technically i'm "waiting to know" right now. if AF is to be expected, she's got til the first week of April to show up. 4/4 would have been my due date, so either way it will probably not be too fun for me, unless i managed to luck out and catch the egg this month before my UTI showed up









I can definitely feel your pain and I'm guessing you have plenty of company.







My cycles are irregular and from what I can tell my luteal phase switches each month, one month it is 13 days and the next month it is 11 days, and alternate. My cycles drive me crazy! I've considered vitex but really don't want to take anything unless I have to. I really hope you caught that egg before you got sick.
















for you due date. The good news is that for me things felt somehow better a little after I passed that date. It will be one year since our loss on the 11th.


----------



## DreamWeaver

Whoa, I have a lot to catch up! I hope I won't miss anyone... bear with me...









Welcome to *plaidpineapple*!







for your loss. I hope you find solace here and will conceive soon.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
Morning! Happy Easter to those that celebrate. I took another test today 14dpo and got a negative. Waiting for AF now.









Crap.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
I just wanted to check in today. I am still waiting for AF. I am really hoping she comes sooner than normal because I am really ready to get pregnant this cycle. I feel as though it is important to my mental health.

I am kind of having a hard day...it's funny how they creep up on me. Yesterday was four months since the loss and the bad days are certainly outnumbered now. It's usually the week before AF that gets me....I think it's the combination of hormones, knowing that seeing AF is a reminder of not the loss, and the reality that it's another month without conception.

I am also upset because there are family members that I will see at dinner in a few hours who never acknowledged the loss. Granted, my family sucks a lot of the time. But there are a few people that I have been closer to in the past...it would have been appreciated to get a call or card. My loss was on Thanksgiving and this will be my first time seeing them since. I feel a bit hostile. In reality, I feel silly to even be upset because they are not ones to be supportive. So why am I mad that they did not call?
























It really sucks when family do not acknowledge your loss. During such a time, one really expects them to show some love and support. But sigh.....

*ScootchsMom*, I hope you catch your egg the next time!!







:

*apmama* Urgh about the UTI!!!







hope it blows over and you feel better soon.







: for you, you never know!!

*hazeleyes* Congratulations!!!







:







:







:







: It is natural to feel nervous. Because it means so much to you. Thinking positive thoughts for you and sticky baby vibes!!







:

Hugs to you, *xak* Sorry for the down day. Sometimes our moods get the better of us.... I hope you feel better soon.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
I guess I am *waiting to know* now









:







:







:







:







:







:

*Me:* Well, I finally got a positive on my ovulation test this am! Tonight is our big night.







I felt a lot of sad memories at our cabin. Going to our cabin is always such a mixed feelings these days... we love the place but that is also where ferdinand was conceived, where we planned to birth him and spend our "babymoon" AND it was also where we found out he had passed, and spent the first 3 weeks after his death/birth... I was cleaning up the cabin and all those sad memories flooded back to me. Everyone was outside so I had a good cry. sigh* dh seems to have come around, thankfully, and I guess we are just keeping our fingers crossed until next month... ...







:


----------



## TayTaysMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moodyred01* 
Me:[/B] FF moved my O date *AGAIN*! I can't tell you how pissed I am! My temp went up more yesterday and today and it's saying I o'd on cd 25 now, it was cd 23 before.










: I hope they are wrong because our timing wasn't as good for cd 25. I _never_ O that late. For everyday forward in my dpo FF keeps knocking me back, af will never be due!!!!!! Ughhhhhh!

FF moved mine today just because of temps and I know that FF is wrong. I lied and added a pos OPK on the day I O'd so it would be right again. FF is driving me nuts lately!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
*Me:* Well, I finally got a positive on my ovulation test this am! Tonight is our big night.







I felt a lot of sad memories at our cabin. Going to our cabin is always such a mixed feelings these days... we love the place but that is also where ferdinand was conceived, where we planned to birth him and spend our "babymoon" AND it was also where we found out he had passed, and spent the first 3 weeks after his death/birth... I was cleaning up the cabin and all those sad memories flooded back to me. Everyone was outside so I had a good cry. sigh* dh seems to have come around, thankfully, and I guess we are just keeping our fingers crossed until next month... ...







:









I can understand why you were full of a lot of sadness at the cabin. It sounds like you have a lot of memories there.









Good luck tonight!


----------



## Sioko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
well, dh and i were GOING to have a nice overnight hotel fun scrumpfest, to ttc, but then my body had to go and betray me YET again. My dd was going to spend the night with grandma and grandpa, while we had some fun. Well instead, 4 a.m. i wake up with a freakin bladder infection (haven't had one of those in like 7 years!), probably from all the ttc we've been doing, and I had to go to the ER because i was peeing blood and in lots of pain by 5, so they ran a pg test while i was there (even though AF had finished maybe a week before the test!) to make sure i wasn't pg before they gave me antibiotics. the test came up neg, but i don't know if it was a super duper pregnancy test that can show results wayyy early, or if i really am not, but either way they put me on cipro for a week and i'm not loving that. i can't seem to catch a break. i really am very tired of it all and it's hard to stay positive. so i had been praying that this was our month, bt now that i've had to take antibiotics I am hoping it' NOT because i woudln't want any damage to the baby if there was one conceived before the bladder/kidney infection. my back still hurts, my four year old is being obstinate and i'm having a bad day. already had to clean up cat puke. can someone tell me it will get better? please? *sigh* sorry to be debby downer. just very irritated that no matter how well i eat, how good i am to my body, it has to screw me all the time.

OMG that sounds super painful!







s It takes a couple weeks for the bean to start getting effected by every little thing you take in, right?, so I bet he's fine if he's there! It WILL get better! My motto is: NOTHING lasts forever.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* 
Well... I got 2 positive pregnancy tests today at 11 DPO. They are faint, but definately positive. I am so scared of losing another one. I don't know what to do. I sure hope this one sticks.

BTW... Is anyone else having problems with FF? It won't let me record anything for today.

AAAKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYY!!!!!





























:







:





















::fing ersx:














:







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 

*Me:* Well, I finally got a positive on my ovulation test this am! Tonight is our big night.







I felt a lot of sad memories at our cabin. Going to our cabin is always such a mixed feelings these days... we love the place but that is also where ferdinand was conceived, where we planned to birth him and spend our "babymoon" AND it was also where we found out he had passed, and spent the first 3 weeks after his death/birth... I was cleaning up the cabin and all those sad memories flooded back to me. Everyone was outside so I had a good cry. sigh* dh seems to have come around, thankfully, and I guess we are just keeping our fingers crossed until next month... ...







:









s







s







s







:







:







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 
FF moved mine today just because of temps and I know that FF is wrong. I lied and added a pos OPK on the day I O'd so it would be right again. FF is driving me nuts lately!

Dude, I had to lie to. That thing seems to go a little loopy sometimes









*Me*
Don't you hate it when someone calls you saying they have your number on caller ID, and they get all mad at you for it? Especially if you let them know you didn't call them. Craziness. Like that little machine can't get mixed up. Mine's all wonky half the time... and they called at 10:15pm! I JUST got the kids in bed! No one calls at this time for something like that. And I'm being all polite saying, "Sorry, there must have been a mistake..." and they get all huffy, "Well I guess it just magically appeared there! *slam down phone*"
me =









I've been having sharp pains, cervical pains, and sharp uterin pains too. I wonder what that's all about? I wonder if I also have a UTI?? No blood though, peeing or otherwise







, so that's good. We finally told MIL about baby #3, but my mom still doesn't know. She's mad at me for something and so I'm afraid she'll be mad at me for this somehow too, plus it's gotten to the point now that many people now know before her and that'll just make her madder.... it's so easy to keep her going once she's mad... *sigh* I mean it's not just walking on eggshells with her, it's more like eggshells spread over a minefield!
her =







me=







:


----------



## A Mothers Love

Good luck *Dreamweaver* & to anyone else BD'ing






















Peace~N~Love to you all


----------



## fallriverfox

Congratulations Hazeleyes!


----------



## DreamWeaver

*sarah* I somehow missed your post!!
















*sioko*, sorry about the crazy people in your life!








I hope things go over easy with your mum.









*Me:*can I be moved to "waiting to know" please? "fingersx:


----------



## ScootchsMom

Good morning ladies! So, how is everyone today?

I woke up and temped anyway this am, lol. I figure why not use the opk's and temp, then I'll have a better idea on when I O, and we'll see if FF is wrong. Also woke up with gobs of EWCM, so hopefully my OPK will be darker today. The one yesterday was super light. Though I did like seeing two lines on something I peed on, lol.

DP doesn't know about the OPK's, he'll think I'm obsessive, so I'm trying to figure out how to use them when we're in PA this weekend, if I don't O before then. I'm thinking I'll just have to use them in the AM, even though it says its ideal to use them in the afternoon.

Anyone else's DP or DH not get it? DP would be convinced I was crazy if her knew about the temping, FF, and the OPKs. He thinks it will just happen when it happens, don't stress, if it doesn't happen now its for a reason beyond our understanding right now. He does NOT get how empty I feel without that little one growing inside me. Having already had DD, I know what it feels like to have a baby in there, and its killing me to feel empty right now. I should have been 4 months already, waiting to feel him/her move, eating like a pig, and feeling that wonderful pregnant misery. I'm just sad today, even though its a new cycle and I haven't even o'd yet, and there's a chance I can catch that egg this time.

I just feel broken, I was obsessing last night that maybe something is wrong with me, maybe the c-section screwed up my uterus and I'll never carry another baby, maybe I have an infection that I don't know about, why are my periods so screwey now, you all know the drill.

Sigh.


----------



## Funny Face

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 
FF moved mine today just because of temps and I know that FF is wrong. I lied and added a pos OPK on the day I O'd so it would be right again. FF is driving me nuts lately!

I thought about doing something like that because I want those cross lines where I think I O'd, it just feels better, but I figure I'll leave them where wacky ff set them and move them later if ff is wrong. Right now I'm looking at a 29ish day cycle.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 

We finally told MIL about baby #3, but my mom still doesn't know. She's mad at me for something and so I'm afraid she'll be mad at me for this somehow too, plus it's gotten to the point now that many people now know before her and that'll just make her madder.... it's so easy to keep her going once she's mad... *sigh* I mean it's not just walking on eggshells with her, it's more like eggshells spread over a minefield!
her =







me=







:

That is a MAJOR bummer! I hated telling people with my first pregnancy. I waited 3 months to tell my friends because they sucked at the time only to find out my other friend had already told everyone. Last pregnancy we didn't tell anyone until 16 weeks, it was nice and stress free!
I hope telling your mom goes better than you could have imagined!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 

Anyone else's DP or DH not get it? DP would be convinced I was crazy if her knew about the temping, FF, and the OPKs. He thinks it will just happen when it happens, don't stress, if it doesn't happen now its for a reason beyond our understanding right now. He does NOT get how empty I feel without that little one growing inside me. Having already had DD, I know what it feels like to have a baby in there, and its killing me to feel empty right now. I should have been 4 months already, waiting to feel him/her move, eating like a pig, and feeling that wonderful pregnant misery. I'm just sad today, even though its a new cycle and I haven't even o'd yet, and there's a chance I can catch that egg this time.

I just feel broken, I was obsessing last night that maybe something is wrong with me, maybe the c-section screwed up my uterus and I'll never carry another baby, maybe I have an infection that I don't know about, why are my periods so screwey now, you all know the drill.

Sigh.

I soooo know how you are feeling!







After our loss I wanted a baby so bad that I felt like a crazy person. Every day hurt and dh said he wanted to wait a year or two!







: I honestly thought I'd die, I went through a really hard depression and hated him at first but finally gave it to God and somewhere in the last year that frenzied feeling was lifted.
I really hope that the fear and desperation will be lifted for you and that you can have a peaceful, joyous experience in ttc.









*Me:* Just waiting, waiting, waiting. I'm 7 or 9 dpo (depending on who you believe







) and this feels like the longest cycle ever. I should have an 11 day luteal phase this cycle so even if AF is late I'll probably wait a few more days to test to give the Hcg time to rise. I honestly believe it was cd 23 that I o'd because that was the day that I clearly had ewcm and that my cervix felt the softest of all the days. We'll see!







:







:







:


----------



## namaste_mom

Dreamweaver - are you posting from your cabin or was that the quickest trip to the cabin ever. Someday I would like to get a cabin and live in the woods. I hope you caught the egg







thanks for all the


----------



## namaste_mom

Top of the page luck!!! I haven't gotten that in 3 months or so








:







:







:







:


----------



## chel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
DP doesn't know about the OPK's, he'll think I'm obsessive, so I'm trying to figure out how to use them when we're in PA this weekend, if I don't O before then. I'm thinking I'll just have to use them in the AM, even though it says its ideal to use them in the afternoon.

Anyone else's DP or DH not get it? DP would be convinced I was crazy if her knew about the temping, FF, and the OPKs. He thinks it will just happen when it happens, don't stress, if it doesn't happen now its for a reason beyond our understanding right now. He does NOT get how empty I feel without that little one growing inside me. Having already had DD, I know what it feels like to have a baby in there, and its killing me to feel empty right now. I should have been 4 months already, waiting to feel him/her move, eating like a pig, and feeling that wonderful pregnant misery. I'm just sad today, even though its a new cycle and I haven't even o'd yet, and there's a chance I can catch that egg this time.

I just feel broken, I was obsessing last night that maybe something is wrong with me, maybe the c-section screwed up my uterus and I'll never carry another baby, maybe I have an infection that I don't know about, why are my periods so screwey now, you all know the drill.

Sigh.


I so understand. I just bought a CBEFM and lots of OPK without Dh knowing








(which came while we were away for Easter and I haven't been able to sneak out to the post office to pick it up
















He kinda wants another dc, but doesn't want the infancy stage. I think part of it is he's afraid that one of us might not be able to have more dc and he doesn't want to get his hopes up.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
*Me*
Don't you hate it when someone calls you saying they have your number on caller ID, and they get all mad at you for it? Especially if you let them know you didn't call them. Craziness. Like that little machine can't get mixed up. Mine's all wonky half the time... and they called at 10:15pm! I JUST got the kids in bed! No one calls at this time for something like that. And I'm being all polite saying, "Sorry, there must have been a mistake..." and they get all huffy, "Well I guess it just magically appeared there! *slam down phone*"
me =









I've been having sharp pains, cervical pains, and sharp uterin pains too. I wonder what that's all about? I wonder if I also have a UTI?? No blood though, peeing or otherwise







, so that's good. We finally told MIL about baby #3, but my mom still doesn't know. She's mad at me for something and so I'm afraid she'll be mad at me for this somehow too, plus it's gotten to the point now that many people now know before her and that'll just make her madder.... it's so easy to keep her going once she's mad... *sigh* I mean it's not just walking on eggshells with her, it's more like eggshells spread over a minefield!
her =







me=







:









Sorry about your mom. It is hard when you have a parent like that.

That is a annoyingly funny story about the caller id. That has happened to me before, and they dialed the wrong number.







: I think it is really odd that people call random numbers just because they are on their caller id. I would never call back a number I did not recognize.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Anyone else's DP or DH not get it? DP would be convinced I was crazy if her knew about the temping, FF, and the OPKs. He thinks it will just happen when it happens, don't stress, if it doesn't happen now its for a reason beyond our understanding right now. He does NOT get how empty I feel without that little one growing inside me. Having already had DD, I know what it feels like to have a baby in there, and its killing me to feel empty right now. I should have been 4 months already, waiting to feel him/her move, eating like a pig, and feeling that wonderful pregnant misery. I'm just sad today, even though its a new cycle and I haven't even o'd yet, and there's a chance I can catch that egg this time.

I just feel broken, I was obsessing last night that maybe something is wrong with me, maybe the c-section screwed up my uterus and I'll never carry another baby, maybe I have an infection that I don't know about, why are my periods so screwey now, you all know the drill.

I do not temp or use opks, so I am not sure how dh would be about them. I would guess very supportive unless he thought they were stressing me out a lot. Who knows?








I went through a similiar sad, grumpy feeling yesterday.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moodyred01* 
*Me:* Just waiting, waiting, waiting. I'm 7 or 9 dpo (depending on who you believe







) and this feels like the longest cycle ever. I should have an 11 day luteal phase this cycle so even if AF is late I'll probably wait a few more days to test to give the Hcg time to rise. I honestly believe it was cd 23 that I o'd because that was the day that I clearly had ewcm and that my cervix felt the softest of all the days. We'll see!







:







:







:









:

*me:* Tired and bleeding very heavy. I feel like I have insomnia at night. I am so tired, but I cannot get to sleep. We are going to be displaced for a few days while the renovation continues, and I am not looking forward to that.


----------



## apmama2myboo

moodyred and everyone else with wacky cycles, thanks for letting me know i'm not all alone. it sure feels that way when AF rears her ugly head 3 days or 6 days earlier than i thought she would. what a b*tch, really.

We're still in the middle of remodeling our bathroom. I have already had to do a coat of primer on the better part of an 8 x 12' room, and have to do another coat this afternoon. my back is still killing me (kidneys) and i don't sleep well because this UTI is still with me and i'm tired all the time. in addition to that, my dd is deciding to hold it instead of go potty so i'm dealing with that headstrong 4 year old unreasonable behavior...and i'm just weepy and crabby and i don't know what my damage is. i've already cried two times today, one for no reason and another was a sad story here that really deserved tears. but it's hard. just having a bad week i guess. hope you're all doing well, staying healthy, enjoying spring and getting bfps!

and Sioko, you have my sympathy and empathy on the mom thing. Good luck with her, and i hope she comes around and can be less angry in general!


----------



## happylemon

*Back to CD1*


----------



## apmama2myboo

sara2881, and blissfully, i am sorry the old hag has been visited upon you. that just plain sucks rocks.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

*apmama2myboo*,









*sarah2881*,


----------



## xakana

Sioko--I'm sorry about your mom.









Liz--I totally understand, as you're probably about to read.

me: I give up. My temp is down below the coverline. I knew something was wrong yesterday when it dropped and it's still going down. AF will be here way too soon this month. I feel like s**t. I feel like nothing I do matters, I can't have more kids, I don't have money to spend on doctors not covered by my insurance to order and interpret tests (which I can get free through DH's work) to find out what's wrong. Maybe I wasn't infertile before, but now I'm sure I am, probably because of the cesarean. Or maybe I just wasn't designed right to have kids and Lilly really was just a happy accident. I spent quite a bit of time as a teenager afraid I was really a boy with undescended testicles or something (my u/s showed me as a boy, I was a tomboy, neither parent wanted a girl, I hated being one, I was sure there was something wrong with me BEING a girl) and later just decided I was a girl that didn't work (interestingly enough, it seems like a lot of my friends feel the same way--that they just won't be able to have kids, even though none of them have even tried). I'm back to feeling like that. It took forever to conceive, I couldn't stay in labor on my own after 4 weeks of trying, I couldn't give birth, I couldn't sustain a second pregnancy and now I just can't get pregnant. I can't talk to DH about it, because he'll just say I'm being stupid. I just feel... broken. I took being able to carry Lilly to term and beyond for granted. Now that I feel like I'll never be pregnant again, or stay pregnant, I wish I hadn't been so eager to give birth. I miss feeling her moving inside me, I've missed it for a long time now. I should be feeling my new baby moving inside me now. I should know the gender.

I'm sorry, I'm just feeling really, really awful right now.


----------



## ScootchsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Sioko--I'm sorry about your mom.









Liz--I totally understand, as you're probably about to read.

me: I give up. My temp is down below the coverline. I knew something was wrong yesterday when it dropped and it's still going down. AF will be here way too soon this month. I feel like s**t. I feel like nothing I do matters, I can't have more kids, I don't have money to spend on doctors not covered by my insurance to order and interpret tests (which I can get free through DH's work) to find out what's wrong. Maybe I wasn't infertile before, but now I'm sure I am, probably because of the cesarean. Or maybe I just wasn't designed right to have kids and Lilly really was just a happy accident. I spent quite a bit of time as a teenager afraid I was really a boy with undescended testicles or something (my u/s showed me as a boy, I was a tomboy, neither parent wanted a girl, I hated being one, I was sure there was something wrong with me BEING a girl) and later just decided I was a girl that didn't work (interestingly enough, it seems like a lot of my friends feel the same way--that they just won't be able to have kids, even though none of them have even tried). I'm back to feeling like that. It took forever to conceive, I couldn't stay in labor on my own after 4 weeks of trying, I couldn't give birth, I couldn't sustain a second pregnancy and now I just can't get pregnant. I can't talk to DH about it, because he'll just say I'm being stupid. I just feel... broken. I took being able to carry Lilly to term and beyond for granted. Now that I feel like I'll never be pregnant again, or stay pregnant, I wish I hadn't been so eager to give birth. I miss feeling her moving inside me, I've missed it for a long time now. I should be feeling my new baby moving inside me now. I should know the gender.

I'm sorry, I'm just feeling really, really awful right now.









That's why I come here, you ladies are the only people that even remotely understand what this feels like. My SIL does too, but I don't get to talk to her nearly as much as we should, and my mom actually gets it. She had three losses, one at 20 weeks, and my parents still grieve their lost children, despite having 4 living children too. It makes me sad to think of my mom going through the same thing as me, but she also has this faith in God that I just don't have, and she places a lot of trust in His plan.

But, friends and family and DP, they are supportive, but they don't seem to really *get* it.

Liz


----------



## veganmama719

*xakana*, I am so sorry you are feeling so down today. I don't have any words of advice, just hugs!! I think we all feel that way sometimes. i am furious at myself for waiting so long to get PG. It wasn't good timing wth work! How ridiucous is that? Now I am worried I am too old, that the age gap will be too bit, blah blah blah.

CD 2 for me but I am relieved as we missed O waiting for HCG to zero out last cycle.


----------



## apmama2myboo

aww. xak, i'm so sorry. i hate that feeling. i really hate it and i hate that you feel it right now. it just sucks. I'm pretty sure we missed the egg this month because of my damned UTI and my body betraying me yet again, and I just turned 35, and i think it's my fault sometimes waiting so long, and i should have tried for the next baby when dd was one, or two, but not three and now she's four and i feel the sands of time slipping through my fingers. or more like i'm living in the bottom part of an hourglass that is filling with sand and covering me up and soon there will be no air left to breathe. so i'm right with you right now. it sucks. I also had a cesaerean, and when I was pg my ob/gyn told me i'd have ample pelvic room to pass a baby. nope. not only do the babies i carry think I'm a microwave instead of a true oven, but they don't wait to come out, and when they do they don't want to come out naturally. even with my almost 20 week old son--he was breech and i had an extremely difficult time with him and he was only 1 lb. it's terrible. i wish there was something that could take the pain and negativity away for all of us.


----------



## Sioko

*sarah2881*
*apmama2myboo*
*Xak*


----------



## Olerica

*Sioko:* I know how it is to love an angry person... and a crazy person (literally). You'll deal with them as you can. Keep being protective of you.

*Sarah:* Sorry about AF. Damn her.

*BlissfullyLoving:* I'm sorry about AF and the insomnea. That just stinks. Hope you can get the rest you need soon!

{{{{{{*Xak*}}}}}} I know we have these:














, but they didn't seem like enough today.

{{{{{*ScootchsMom*}}}}} (see above)

*Me:* Well, I guess I've decided to take care of myself. I EFT'd on that the other night because "even though I don't like to exercise" wasn't really working. I've got 2 days of work outs in and my body feels really good! I'm typically good about food, so I wasn't too worried about that part, just the exercise. My temp was a little higher this morning, but I do think that it was due to exercise.

I'm just hanging out, waiting to O.


----------



## apmama2myboo

ok so i needed a good laugh and i found one. has anyone here heard of 'rickrolling'? i just read about it and i think it just may be my need of stress relief, but OMG i laughed so hard at this i had to run to pee for the 10th time today LOL. if you don't know what it is, and need a laugh, read this, and then click on the link the article provides. enjoy









http://www.nytimes.com/2008/03/24/bu...=1&oref=slogin

and for those of you who don't want to read, just go here:
http://yougotrickrolled.com/

ahhh...the 80's. good times. good times


----------



## namaste_mom

chel - my DH is not a fan of the infancy stage and is somewhat hands off until about 1.

Blissfully - I'm an insomnia queen, I feel your pain. Sorry the hag found you

apmama - ((HUGS)) Hmm that is annoying 4 yo behavior, why would she do such a thing, I guess if you knew, you would fix it. I love the 80's

sarah ((HUGS))

xak - I'm so sorry. I wish I could hug you in person. I really hope that you soon will be blessed with a wee one

Liz - your mom sounds like a really strong person

veganmama- I hear you on feeling guilty for "not good timing" to get pg. I have the same worries about age, etc...

Olerica - congrats on working out! Keep it going!!

Me - not much going on, just patiently (NOT) waiting


----------



## hazeleyes

Thanks for all the congrats, positive thoughts and prayers, and sticky vibes. They mean so much to me. Today, I'm waiting for a call back from my doctor to see what can be done next. I've been having some cramping and hoping it's nothing this time around.


----------



## xakana

CD1. I went to the bathroom and there was just suddenly a lot of blood. I'm tempted to test and see if it's just AF, but my cramps aren't bad and it's probably better if I don't know.

However, I've moved my O date back to CD17. Will you gals go look and see if that looks right? I've been iffy on CD19 since I realized it was going to move there, but I had the fertile CM on CD17 as well as that being the day before my temp started going up. I think that dip was an ovulation dip. When I go back through my charts, I seem to dip each month at ovulation, just usually not that much. What do you all think?


----------



## DreamWeaver

Sounds like





















are needed here today.























Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Anyone else's DP or DH not get it? DP would be convinced I was crazy if her knew about the temping, FF, and the OPKs. He thinks it will just happen when it happens, don't stress, if it doesn't happen now its for a reason beyond our understanding right now. He does NOT get how empty I feel without that little one growing inside me. Having already had DD, I know what it feels like to have a baby in there, and its killing me to feel empty right now. I should have been 4 months already, waiting to feel him/her move, eating like a pig, and feeling that wonderful pregnant misery. I'm just sad today, even though its a new cycle and I haven't even o'd yet, and there's a chance I can catch that egg this time.

I just feel broken, I was obsessing last night that maybe something is wrong with me, maybe the c-section screwed up my uterus and I'll never carry another baby, maybe I have an infection that I don't know about, why are my periods so screwey now, you all know the drill.

Sigh.









to you. I bought a pack of OPK this month and dh wonders why I am such a control freak?! I don't know. Maybe the clock is ticking? Maybe I want to do smth right?!







I hope you feel better soon!!!







away with the dark thoughts!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moodyred01* 
*Me:* Just waiting, waiting, waiting. I'm 7 or 9 dpo (depending on who you believe







) and this feels like the longest cycle ever. I should have an 11 day luteal phase this cycle so even if AF is late I'll probably wait a few more days to test to give the Hcg time to rise. I honestly believe it was cd 23 that I o'd because that was the day that I clearly had ewcm and that my cervix felt the softest of all the days. We'll see!







:







:







:









:







:







:







: !!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
Dreamweaver - are you posting from your cabin or was that the quickest trip to the cabin ever. Someday I would like to get a cabin and live in the woods. I hope you caught the egg







thanks for all the









Nope, no internet connection at the cabin. actually, no telephone either.
We drove up Friday evening and came back Monday am. I love the cabin, esp with the creek flowing behind... only these days it can get emotionally draining being there...








I hope you caught your egg too!!!







Waiting impatiently for you, and YAY for top page today!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
I so understand. I just bought a CBEFM and lots of OPK without Dh knowing








(which came while we were away for Easter and I haven't been able to sneak out to the post office to pick it up
















He kinda wants another dc, but doesn't want the infancy stage. I think part of it is he's afraid that one of us might not be able to have more dc and he doesn't want to get his hopes up.

urgh, the sneaky things we do!!









*Blissfully*, sorry your AF is so uncomfortable and making you sleepless!





















sleep vibes to you!!









*apmama*























Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
*Back to CD1*









Dang!









*xak*, I wish there is smth I can do to make you feel better!








Please do not apologize for being honest with your feelings and sharing it!








Hope you feel better soon....









*Me:* waiting, I guess. feeling cranky and sometimes despaired not knowing what lies ahead.


----------



## happylemon

*Xak* I am so sorry you feel this way.







I wish there was more that I could do or say.

Thanks for all the







s everyone. I am trying to keep busy so I don't wallow too much. My BFF from college called on Saturday and said 'guess what!!!!!!!!!' so she is PG now and of course she was surprised because they 'weren't really trying' !! GAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! I want to say 'opps, I am PG' and not have to think about it.


----------



## boobs4milk

hugs, ladies. i just wanted to post an article. it's cynical...so, i like it!

http://www.babyzone.com/preconceptio..._pregnant/a144


----------



## apmama2myboo

xak, that really sucks. i'm sorry.

it's raining here and crummy out. thanks for all the hugs, ladies. you women are awesome. i don't know what i'd do without this board. actually, i have an idea, and it's not good. lol.

may tomorrow be better for ALL OF US.


----------



## TayTaysMama

I got my chart in my siggy. It only took me 2 days to figure it out! LOL

Sorry to those who got AF.









It has been a weird few days for me. I have a friend who just had a MC over the weekend at 8 weeks. She told me she was pg just after I had my MC and I was so happy for her and yet so jealous of her. And now I just feel so sad for her because she miscarried. I am mad at myself for feeling jealous of her for the past couple months. Just stinks!

Today at our playdate the mom who is pg and due when I was due was talking about picking out baby names and getting new baby stuff since she found out its a girl after having 2 boys. It is so hard to listen to her talk about it. That should be me too!

But on the upside my chart looks good and I am feeling a few signs that we might have succeeded this month. I am so nervous to test. I really don't want to see a BFN. I am only on 11DPO so I know I should wait a few more days. I just want to know NOW! I feel so impatient!


----------



## xakana

I'm back on the vitex. Is 400mg a day sufficient? I was taking 800 a day when I got pregnant and lost it last time, but reading up, 175+ is recommended, so 400 should be enough right? Last time, I was using the bottle recommendation, which is two a day (400 each) but after reading up, that seems a little high and maybe 400 will have a lesser impact on my milk production? It just became perfect again after being low for over a month, then surging a couple days ago and I don't want to mess it up.

And has anyone looked at my chart to say if CD17 does look good for O?


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

*xakana*,







I am so sorry you are feeling down. AF,




























: I am so sorry it arrived.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
That's why I come here, you ladies are the only people that even remotely understand what this feels like. My SIL does too, but I don't get to talk to her nearly as much as we should, and my mom actually gets it. She had three losses, one at 20 weeks, and my parents still grieve their lost children, despite having 4 living children too. It makes me sad to think of my mom going through the same thing as me, but she also has this faith in God that I just don't have, and she places a lot of trust in His plan.

But, friends and family and DP, they are supportive, but they don't seem to really *get* it.

Same for me. DH and my best friend are so supportive...everyone else is clueless.







for your mom.

*veganmama*,







I have similar guilt right now.

*apmama2myboo*,







Do not give up yet.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
*
Me: Well, I guess I've decided to take care of myself. I EFT'd on that the other night because "even though I don't like to exercise" wasn't really working. I've got 2 days of work outs in and my body feels really good! I'm typically good about food, so I wasn't too worried about that part, just the exercise. My temp was a little higher this morning, but I do think that it was due to exercise.
*
*
*
*
That is great that your body is feeling good!









Quote:


Originally Posted by sarah2881 
Thanks for all the







s everyone. I am trying to keep busy so I don't wallow too much. My BFF from college called on Saturday and said 'guess what!!!!!!!!!' so she is PG now and of course she was surprised because they 'weren't really trying' !! GAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! I want to say 'opps, I am PG' and not have to think about it.

I am so sorry! Those are the hardest calls/news to get when you are trying.







*


----------



## DreamWeaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 
It has been a weird few days for me. I have a friend who just had a MC over the weekend at 8 weeks. She told me she was pg just after I had my MC and I was so happy for her and yet so jealous of her. And now I just feel so sad for her because she miscarried. I am mad at myself for feeling jealous of her for the past couple months. Just stinks!

Today at our playdate the mom who is pg and due when I was due was talking about picking out baby names and getting new baby stuff since she found out its a girl after having 2 boys. It is so hard to listen to her talk about it. That should be me too!

But on the upside my chart looks good and I am feeling a few signs that we might have succeeded this month. I am so nervous to test. I really don't want to see a BFN. I am only on 11DPO so I know I should wait a few more days. I just want to know NOW! I feel so impatient!









It is so hard I think, to be around people. Sometimes I think people must feel so weird ard me, I admit I am not easy to be around with anymore!















:







:







:


----------



## apmama2myboo

taytays that is rough to hear and the whole situation now is just sad. I'm sorry for your friend, and for you.







s

xak, i wish i knew diddly about charts. but i'm chartdumb. I hope you get the answers you're looking for.

sarah2881, it's never easy to hear. I hope you CAN say that soon. if it's any consolation, we're having dinner with friend saturday. she's due in june. i'm SO jealous but so happy for her. it's really hard. i really think i could have ten more kids and STILL miss Michael, and I never think i'll be "over him" but I will try to live in the present and not fear (much) in the future. i hope you can, too. it's so hard.

blissfully, thanks so much for your positivity. I need that on days like today, so thanks again!

my 4yo dd is being obstinate about food lately. no matter what i make for dinner, she will agree she will eat it and then REFUSES even one bite. so it's pbj or cereal for dinner for her the rest of the week. Yesterday I was so frustrated. she really tested my patience. I asked her if she thought I liked cooking and wasting food, she said, "Yes, you've done it two hundred and fifty three times. so you like it." i didn't know if i should laugh or scream, kwim? i sent her to her room she made me so mad. but then i did laugh pretty hard. i mean, why 253? lol.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
may tomorrow be better for ALL OF US.









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 
It has been a weird few days for me. I have a friend who just had a MC over the weekend at 8 weeks. She told me she was pg just after I had my MC and I was so happy for her and yet so jealous of her. And now I just feel so sad for her because she miscarried. I am mad at myself for feeling jealous of her for the past couple months. Just stinks!









I am sorry for your friend. She is very lucky to have you. Do not be hard on yourself we all get jealous sometimes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 
Today at our playdate the mom who is pg and due when I was due was talking about picking out baby names and getting new baby stuff since she found out its a girl after having 2 boys. It is so hard to listen to her talk about it. That should be me too!









That is so hard. I had a similar situation last week. My brother's close friend is pregnant with her first. Our due dates were the same week. She found out the sex of her baby last week. It hit me really hard. I forgot that I would be that far along.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 
But on the upside my chart looks good and I am feeling a few signs that we might have succeeded this month. I am so nervous to test. I really don't want to see a BFN. I am only on 11DPO so I know I should wait a few more days. I just want to know NOW! I feel so impatient!









:







:







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
I'm back on the vitex. Is 400mg a day sufficient? I was taking 800 a day when I got pregnant and lost it last time, but reading up, 175+ is recommended, so 400 should be enough right? Last time, I was using the bottle recommendation, which is two a day (400 each) but after reading up, that seems a little high and maybe 400 will have a lesser impact on my milk production? It just became perfect again after being low for over a month, then surging a couple days ago and I don't want to mess it up.

And has anyone looked at my chart to say if CD17 does look good for O?

Good luck with vitex. I take 360mg a day, and my milk supply is still sufficient.

I think it looks like you o'd on cd17.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
my 4yo dd is being obstinate about food lately. no matter what i make for dinner, she will agree she will eat it and then REFUSES even one bite. so it's pbj or cereal for dinner for her the rest of the week. Yesterday I was so frustrated. she really tested my patience. I asked her if she thought I liked cooking and wasting food, she said, "Yes, you've done it two hundred and fifty three times. so you like it." i didn't know if i should laugh or scream, kwim? i sent her to her room she made me so mad. but then i did laugh pretty hard. i mean, why 253? lol.

I love that she said 253 times. My ds is also a very picky eater.


----------



## Funny Face

*Xak*, I would second cd17. I hate when the temps do that, don't you? I never know what to believe, but a dip like that has got to mean something, right?

*Sarah2881*, I'm sorry about AF but I will say that I envy that nice healthy luteal phase you have there!

*Me*: I just wanted to say that I think my chart looks like crap.







:








to all the mamas waiting to O!








: to all of us waiting to know!


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
*Back to CD1*



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Sioko--I'm sorry about your mom.









Liz--I totally understand, as you're probably about to read.

me: I give up. My temp is down below the coverline. I knew something was wrong yesterday when it dropped and it's still going down. AF will be here way too soon this month. I feel like s**t. I feel like nothing I do matters, I can't have more kids, I don't have money to spend on doctors not covered by my insurance to order and interpret tests (which I can get free through DH's work) to find out what's wrong. Maybe I wasn't infertile before, but now I'm sure I am, probably because of the cesarean. Or maybe I just wasn't designed right to have kids and Lilly really was just a happy accident. I spent quite a bit of time as a teenager afraid I was really a boy with undescended testicles or something (my u/s showed me as a boy, I was a tomboy, neither parent wanted a girl, I hated being one, I was sure there was something wrong with me BEING a girl) and later just decided I was a girl that didn't work (interestingly enough, it seems like a lot of my friends feel the same way--that they just won't be able to have kids, even though none of them have even tried). I'm back to feeling like that. It took forever to conceive, I couldn't stay in labor on my own after 4 weeks of trying, I couldn't give birth, I couldn't sustain a second pregnancy and now I just can't get pregnant. I can't talk to DH about it, because he'll just say I'm being stupid. I just feel... broken. I took being able to carry Lilly to term and beyond for granted. Now that I feel like I'll never be pregnant again, or stay pregnant, I wish I hadn't been so eager to give birth. I miss feeling her moving inside me, I've missed it for a long time now. I should be feeling my new baby moving inside me now. I should know the gender.

I'm sorry, I'm just feeling really, really awful right now.

I'm so sorry you are having a rough time.







about AF as well.


----------



## skybluepink02

Well this is my first TWW and it sucks big time. I'm a mess. I can't concentrate on anything and am obsessed with thinking about babies. Is everyone this nuts, or is it just me? I'm only 2 DPO.

What is the soonest you'd test, btw. Is 10 DPO too early?


----------



## dani76

I personally am addicted to peeing on sticks, so I usually start at 8dpo. Not seeing a second line sucks butt, but I can't resist.


----------



## punkrawkmama27

Congratulations *Hazeleyes!!!*








*Xakana*I am so sorry that AF found you. I also have to tell you, that your posts have really helped me. You know so much about this, and I thank you for your help!

*Scootchsmom* I am so sorry for the feelings you have to feel right now. After my m/c dh was the same way, I felt very much alone, because I felt like he just didnt get it.

*Sioko* I havent told my mom or mother in law yet. The only ones who know are all you wonderful women on here, and my sister. My mother wouldnt be to happy (at least I dont think she would be, she wanted me to wait longer, like 6 months to 1 yr before we tried again) and I really dont think my mil could care less. Heck, she didnt even acknowledge that it was my ds 2nd birthday last week, and I think she could care less if we have anymore kids.

I also wanted to say welcome to *plaidpineapple*. Sorry you have to be here, but these ladies have helped me so much! BTW, I love your name!

me: I went in yesterday for the beta blood test, they were suppossed to call me back today with the results, but even after I called them this afternoon, I still havent heard back, and they are now closed. So now I am like worrying like crazy!!! Maybe I am not even pregnant. When we came in from outside, I was cramping in my legs and tummy, now I am worried.


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
ahhh...the 80's. good times. good times









I'd never heard of RickRolling, but OMG did I have a crush on him in the 80's. When the song got popular here in the States, I just died. I love red heads. Sigh.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
CD1. I went to the bathroom and there was just suddenly a lot of blood. I'm tempted to test and see if it's just AF, but my cramps aren't bad and it's probably better if I don't know.

However, I've moved my O date back to CD17. Will you gals go look and see if that looks right? I've been iffy on CD19 since I realized it was going to move there, but I had the fertile CM on CD17 as well as that being the day before my temp started going up. I think that dip was an ovulation dip. When I go back through my charts, I seem to dip each month at ovulation, just usually not that much. What do you all think?

I agree with CD17.







s on AF showing. Yeah, you should probably not test.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
Well this is my first TWW and it sucks big time. I'm a mess. I can't concentrate on anything and am obsessed with thinking about babies. Is everyone this nuts, or is it just me? I'm only 2 DPO.

What is the soonest you'd test, btw. Is 10 DPO too early?

Nope, you are normal. I think we're all obsessed. Personally I won't test until I'm late, but I'm crazy that way.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrawkmama27* 
I went in yesterday for the beta blood test, they were suppossed to call me back today with the results, but even after I called them this afternoon, I still havent heard back, and they are now closed. So now I am like worrying like crazy!!! Maybe I am not even pregnant. When we came in from outside, I was cramping in my legs and tummy, now I am worried.

I wish I had an answer for you. I was crampy for the first 6 weeks of my pregnancy. I didn't know I was pregnant and just kept running to the bathroom sure that AF had started, and nothing. I'm hoping that this is true for you. Some cramping is typical.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
Well this is my first TWW and it sucks big time. I'm a mess. I can't concentrate on anything and am obsessed with thinking about babies. Is everyone this nuts, or is it just me? I'm only 2 DPO.

What is the soonest you'd test, btw. Is 10 DPO too early?

I test at 10dpo. Last time I was pregnant I got a negative at 8 and positive at 10. Not just you...I am definitely very anxious in the two week (_10 day_) wait.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrawkmama27* 
me: I went in yesterday for the beta blood test, they were suppossed to call me back today with the results, but even after I called them this afternoon, I still havent heard back, and they are now closed. So now I am like worrying like crazy!!! Maybe I am not even pregnant. When we came in from outside, I was cramping in my legs and tummy, now I am worried.

I had a lot of cramping with my ds. The cramping lessened around 10-11 weeks. It could be a good sign the dr did not call back. If there was a problem I think they would call right away...no phone call could mean that there is nothing to report (the pregnancy is normal and healthy).


----------



## i0lanthe

punkrawkmama27 - sorry they did not get back to you with beta results, hang in there!!! Cramping can be normal like Olerica said.

skybluepink02 - 2ww drives me nuts too. I would not start any earlier than 10 DPO (if you use FMU, first morning pee, I think it will be ok although I guess it depends on the woman.)

TayTaysMama, BlissfullyLoving - I agree it is hard to run into someone due when I was due. (I guess if I think about it, this is why I have been avoiding my ds's old birth-board gang on a little private board which has been giving me a sinking feeling lately. There is a mom whose recent belly pics have reminded me that we were due the same week... the less I think about this, the better.)

xakana -







so sorry about AF. CD17 for O looks reasonable to me.

sarah2881 - yeah I think keeping busy helps.







Phone calls like that are so frustrating.

me: well, I was finally feeling well enough to get back to business earlier this week and now poor DH is sick with whatever horrible respiratory bug this is. It only takes once in a cycle as long as it is at the right time, right?







Only problem is that I think it won't have been at the right time (hadn't seen any EWCM yet... which means those sperm better be packing lithium batteries.) Not Optimistic (who am I kidding? I'm optimistic but with no realistic basis for it.







)


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moodyred01* 
*Me*: I just wanted to say that I think my chart looks like crap.







:









, you aren't kidding. I can't figure it out at all. I don't think FF is right, but I'd be hesitant to try to guess myself.

*Me*: I still feel like hell--being suddenly bumrushed out of nowhere by AF will do that to a gal. I'm resting this cycle. We won't be actively TTC. I lost for 2008, so I'm going to lose spectacularly. Then I'm putting DH on triple duty next cycle. I'll have my dang Aquarius. Maybe I'm just supposed to collect air signs







Fine with me! Maybe I can have a Valentine baby (Lilly was two weeks late, so it's possible). *sigh* I'm still fatalistic as anything and am probably going to go straight goth for the next couple weeks in protest and try to focus my angst creatively. Woe to fictional characters everywhere.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrawkmama27* 
Congratulations *Hazeleyes!!!*








*Xakana*I am so sorry that AF found you. I also have to tell you, that your posts have really helped me. You know so much about this, and I thank you for your help!









I'm glad ^_^ And I'm sure your betas are fantastic. Let us know as soon as you get them.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
hugs, ladies. i just wanted to post an article. it's cynical...so, i like it!

http://www.babyzone.com/preconceptio..._pregnant/a144


Thank you, I enjoyed that.


----------



## Sioko

*moodyred* My chart looked pretty crappy the month I got preggo. In fact yours reminds me of mine. I honestly would have no idea when I O'd except that I'm pretty regular in that department and BD'd on only three days! If I hadn't turned up preggo I would have called it an anovulatory chart! Not to get your hopes up or anything.









*Xak* That red haired [email protected]%&*$!!!!!









"*sigh* I'm still fatalistic as anything and am probably going to go straight goth for the next couple weeks in protest and try to focus my angst creatively. Woe to fictional characters everywhere."















up







I've sooo been there!









Laurell K Hamilton's Merry Gentry series is AWESOME! The main character is also trying to have a baby, except that she's in a race for conception against her cousin for the crown! Who ever makes a baby first wins! And there's a lot of supa hot guys in there too... and of course everything it takes to make a babe!







It kept me in the mood to TTC even when I was tired









*punkrawkmama27*







Ah, motherhood

*me* Thanks fer the







s everybody! *sigh* Today I'm really down, super hungry but not willing to eat, exhausted, and bleeehhhh. Yaaay....








Put me to BED!


----------



## Lindsey608

I haven't been here in a few days, lots of catching up to do!

We all came down with the stomach flu here for Easter. Well, DD had it before and DH got it after. I was the lucky one down for the count on Sunday. We just can't seem to catch a break here! This is the 3rd round of cooties we've had this month. I'm ready for a new month. Time for a clean slate.

Speaking of... AF has packed her bags.







Good riddance! I'll start temping again tomorrow. Would have done it this morning if wee one hadn't decided 4:30 am was a good time to get up.

*yaaaaaaawn*


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i0lanthe* 
me: well, I was finally feeling well enough to get back to business earlier this week and now poor DH is sick with whatever horrible respiratory bug this is. It only takes once in a cycle as long as it is at the right time, right?







Only problem is that I think it won't have been at the right time (hadn't seen any EWCM yet... which means those sperm better be packing lithium batteries.) Not Optimistic (who am I kidding? I'm optimistic but with no realistic basis for it.







)























:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 







, you aren't kidding. I can't figure it out at all. I don't think FF is right, but I'd be hesitant to try to guess myself.

*Me*: I still feel like hell--being suddenly bumrushed out of nowhere by AF will do that to a gal. I'm resting this cycle. We won't be actively TTC. I lost for 2008, so I'm going to lose spectacularly. Then I'm putting DH on triple duty next cycle. I'll have my dang Aquarius. Maybe I'm just supposed to collect air signs







Fine with me! Maybe I can have a Valentine baby (Lilly was two weeks late, so it's possible). *sigh* I'm still fatalistic as anything and am probably going to go straight goth for the next couple weeks in protest and try to focus my angst creatively. Woe to fictional characters everywhere.
































Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lindsey608* 
We all came down with the stomach flu here for Easter. Well, DD had it before and DH got it after. I was the lucky one down for the count on Sunday. We just can't seem to catch a break here! This is the 3rd round of cooties we've had this month. I'm ready for a new month. Time for a clean slate.

Speaking of... AF has packed her bags.







Good riddance! I'll start temping again tomorrow. Would have done it this morning if wee one hadn't decided 4:30 am was a good time to get up.

I hope you all feel better soon! Sorry your house was sick again!


----------



## Funny Face

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
*moodyred* My chart looked pretty crappy the month I got preggo. In fact yours reminds me of mine. I honestly would have no idea when I O'd except that I'm pretty regular in that department and BD'd on only three days! If I hadn't turned up preggo I would have called it an anovulatory chart! Not to get your hopes up or anything.









Sioko, your chart does give me comfort! Thanks!


----------



## apmama2myboo

Lindsey, sorry you guys got sick again. we've been on the sick train in this house too, and it sucks. I thought it was over with and had commented on how great i felt, only to go to the ER at 5 am. with a UTI and peeing blood so i know all about sickness frustration! May you all have a fresh clean start and no sickness!

skyblue, you're right behind me with cd, so good luck. I've got two dollar store pg tests but i'm holding off. I don't think this was our month, but I could be wrong. I hope it is yours, though!

xak, the goth comment got me laughing. I've been goth for 20 years now. lol. if not longer. i can't help it. in fact, i commented to dh about it the other day, why is it I can only see darkness? why is it when I see a picture of a butterfly on a beautiful flower, all i can think of is how I want to paint a luna moth on a thistle. i'm goth to the depths of my black little heart









punkrawk, i hope you hear back today. I know how frustrating it is when they say they'll call and don't. fartknockers.








hang in there!

everyone, let's have a great day. i'm sick of the crappy ones!


----------



## namaste_mom

We got our _Newsweek_ yesterday, there is an article about m/c in the My Turn section. I didn't check online to see if there is an online version. It talks about the silent suffering of m/c and how we (as women) should not have to do it.


----------



## TayTaysMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
everyone, let's have a great day. i'm sick of the crappy ones!









:

http://www.newsweek.com/id/128546
That should be the link to the Newsweek article!


----------



## apmama2myboo

wow that article made me cry, but thanks for sharing it, it was good to read. why am i crying every day lately? i don't know what my problem is, maybe it's just being so close to the due date.







:


----------



## 2happymamas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
wow that article made me cry, but thanks for sharing it, it was good to read. why am i crying every day lately? i don't know what my problem is, maybe it's just being so close to the due date.







:











It's okay. I am crying, too. It's so hard sometimes because, from my perspective, miscarriage is this concept that people do not understand. They do not understand that the child was loved to a point that defies explanation. I do not think that many people can wrap their heads around the fact that a child in the womb could be so loved. This child was part of us. And I think that society, in general, completely dismisses the significant impact of miscarriage on some women.


----------



## apmama2myboo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 









It's okay. I am crying, too. It's so hard sometimes because, from my perspective, miscarriage is this concept that people do not understand. They do not understand that the child was loved to a point that defies explanation. I do not think that many people can wrap their heads around the fact that a child in the womb could be so loved. This child was part of us. And I think that society, in general, completely dismisses the significant impact of miscarriage on some women.

You are SO right. and you put it so well.







:


----------



## namaste_mom

Thanks for finding it TayTay. I cried too last night when I read it.


----------



## Sioko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 









It's okay. I am crying, too. It's so hard sometimes because, from my perspective, miscarriage is this concept that people do not understand. They do not understand that the child was loved to a point that defies explanation. I do not think that many people can wrap their heads around the fact that a child in the womb could be so loved. This child was part of us. And I think that society, in general, completely dismisses the significant impact of miscarriage on some women.









:


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
Laurell K Hamilton's Merry Gentry series is AWESOME! The main character is also trying to have a baby, except that she's in a race for conception against her cousin for the crown! Who ever makes a baby first wins! And there's a lot of supa hot guys in there too... and of course everything it takes to make a babe!







It kept me in the mood to TTC even when I was tired









I never got into the Merry series. I have intended to eventually read it, but I'm an Anita fan, through and through. So much so that when she went from prude to succubus in two books flat, it was all good to me, lol, while everyone else started dumping her. Mgads, gimme a little Nathaniel and I'd have no troubles with that BDing, ROFL! But LKH has a strict "no fanfic" rule and chases down us innocent ff writers to sick her monkey minions on. I actually started out in fanfic with AB and my OC from that series was too much of a character on her own, so I wrote her an entire world of her own to play in and hope to eventually publish... if I can ever finish it. Anime characters suffer under my muse now.. and he's a sadistic little gargoyle (and if you ever wondered about my screen name--it's his name).

*apmama*--*snort* (yes, I'm not just a goth, I'm a geek, too) Ahh, goth has its advantages, in times like this, my muse thrives. Since he went on maternity leave when I was pregnant (guess I was too happy) my fans actually had to wait almost two years for me to finish a couple stories... and I only recently resumed one that's been on hold that long. I've been too busy to add that last minute to my eyeliner to take it from 'almost too much' to straight goth and my collar was itching me, but I put it on last night and it seemed just fine. *hmph*

The NW article... I'm being a coward, I'm putting off reading it. I'm going to wait until DH is gone for work, so he doesn't have to worry about me. He was worried yesterday because I was clearly depressed and it took me a while to be able to explain it in any way I knew he'd be able to understand without being put in that awkward 'don't know what to do' guy position. But I realized something... even though I'm now on cycle eight of TTC, it's only three months of trying after the miscarriage. It only seems like it's been a freaking year.

It's horrible how each cycle seems like three months long. A month of AF, a month of BD a month of 2WW... I'm glad of time slowing to spend time with my daughter, but at the same time... *sigh*


----------



## TayTaysMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
Thanks for finding it TayTay. I cried too last night when I read it.

No prob! It was a good article and I wanted everyone to be able to find it quicker than I did! LOL


----------



## xakana

Yeah, that was a good article, though a little short.


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
I do not think that many people can wrap their heads around the fact that a child in the womb could be so loved. This child was part of us. And I think that society, in general, completely dismisses the significant impact of miscarriage on some women.

I hope I don't get flamed here, so I'll put this as delicately as I can. I think that this is because as a society we've conditioned ourselves NOT to view babes in vetro as babies that we love because of terminating unwanted pregnancies.

The truth is, as we all agree, that they ARE babies. I just don't know if we can have it both ways. I'm not anti-abortion or pro-choice - well, I guess I AM pro-choice, but it's complicated and neither I nor anyone else should be making the decision for others.

All of that said, the article was a well written piece. There shouldn't be shame in miscarriage. It is 'normal' but it IS a loss.







to all of you wonderful women who have been more of a support than you'll know to me.


----------



## happylemon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moodyred01* 
*Xak*, I would second cd17. I hate when the temps do that, don't you? I never know what to believe, but a dip like that has got to mean something, right?

*Sarah2881*, I'm sorry about AF but I will say that I envy that nice healthy luteal phase you have there!

*Me*: I just wanted to say that I think my chart looks like crap.







:








to all the mamas waiting to O!








: to all of us waiting to know!

I am sorry about your chart. Some months mine looks good and some times it is just crazy. When I got a BFP in December that chart looked totally hopeless and this past month looked great and nothing. So who knows.







I am thankful for my long LP though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
Well this is my first TWW and it sucks big time. I'm a mess. I can't concentrate on anything and am obsessed with thinking about babies. Is everyone this nuts, or is it just me? I'm only 2 DPO.

What is the soonest you'd test, btw. Is 10 DPO too early?

The last two weeks for me were awful. I hope the ones (one







:







:














to follow are better because i just can't function like that!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
wow that article made me cry, but thanks for sharing it, it was good to read. why am i crying every day lately? i don't know what my problem is, maybe it's just being so close to the due date.







:











me: Today is way better then yesterday, CD1 sucked. Here is hoping this month. I never though I wanted a Christmas baby (DD was early so it is still a possibility I guess) but i would love one this year!! Or a New Years baby. My Mom's B-Day is January 5, so that would be fun to have a baby the same day.


----------



## DreamWeaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
Well this is my first TWW and it sucks big time. I'm a mess. I can't concentrate on anything and am obsessed with thinking about babies. Is everyone this nuts, or is it just me? I'm only 2 DPO.
What is the soonest you'd test, btw. Is 10 DPO too early?

hmph. I shd be either 1DPO or 2 DPO. I think I am only going to test if AF is late, but that's just me, trying not to get hopes up. I know, waiting sucks.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrawkmama27* 
me: I went in yesterday for the beta blood test, they were suppossed to call me back today with the results, but even after I called them this afternoon, I still havent heard back, and they are now closed. So now I am like worrying like crazy!!! Maybe I am not even pregnant. When we came in from outside, I was cramping in my legs and tummy, now I am worried.

Yikes! I really dislike it when they do not follow-up!!















please try not to worry... like others said, no news is good news.

*xak*
















*Sioko*, yeah, go to bed!!







Feel better soon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
wow that article made me cry, but thanks for sharing it, it was good to read. why am i crying every day lately? i don't know what my problem is, maybe it's just being so close to the due date.







:









crazy how moods fluctuate after a loss. Last night I was suddenly overcome with sorrow during dinner (and it was a delish dinner) and left the table without a word and went upstairs and sat in our closet and cried. dh came up worried and asked what's going on. I told him I was feeling sad, and he told me the previous night he had a dream. He dreamed that he delivered a baby; it was a fast delivery and the baby was happy. When I heard that, I wailed louder!! I wanted to ask him more details, but did not, for fear of jinxing the whole thing.
And I alternate between thinking/wishing we caught the egg and that the rest of my lives will be spent in darkness forever grieving.


----------



## A Mothers Love

Wow, I could not even get on here yesterday







& when I did...it was so slow and posts kept disapearing. Now I need to CUOP..& stalk all the charts.
I'm so excited!!!!...well off I go to sneak some peaks!!

*Me:*I'm doing good.







The sun is shining & I am just slaphappy about it!!!


----------



## dani76

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
And I alternate between thinking/wishing we caught the egg and that the rest of my lives will be spent in darkness forever grieving.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
We got our _Newsweek_ yesterday, there is an article about m/c in the My Turn section. I didn't check online to see if there is an online version. It talks about the silent suffering of m/c and how we (as women) should not have to do it.

I just read the article (thanks for the line *TayTays*). I liked it, and at the same time I disliked it. I loved the general discussion, but it was also so short. It could be that the hardest part, for us, after losing the baby, was that it felt like *no one* (except my best friend) acknowledged our loss, and she made no mention of that. Perhaps she did not have the problem at all, so there was no need for her to discuss it. Still a good article.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
It's okay. I am crying, too. It's so hard sometimes because, from my perspective, miscarriage is this concept that people do not understand. They do not understand that the child was loved to a point that defies explanation. I do not think that many people can wrap their heads around the fact that a child in the womb could be so loved. This child was part of us. And I think that society, in general, completely dismisses the significant impact of miscarriage on some women.

So true!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
me: Today is way better then yesterday, CD1 sucked. Here is hoping this month. I never though I wanted a Christmas baby (DD was early so it is still a possibility I guess) but i would love one this year!! Or a New Years baby. My Mom's B-Day is January 5, so that would be fun to have a baby the same day.









: :fingerx:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 







crazy how moods fluctuate after a loss. Last night I was suddenly overcome with sorrow during dinner (and it was a delish dinner) and left the table without a word and went upstairs and sat in our closet and cried. dh came up worried and asked what's going on. I told him I was feeling sad, and he told me the previous night he had a dream. He dreamed that he delivered a baby; it was a fast delivery and the baby was happy. When I heard that, I wailed louder!! I wanted to ask him more details, but did not, for fear of jinxing the whole thing.
And I alternate between thinking/wishing we caught the egg and that the rest of my lives will be spent in darkness forever grieving.
























:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
*Me:*I'm doing good.







The sun is shining & I am just slaphappy about it!!!


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 








crazy how moods fluctuate after a loss. Last night I was suddenly overcome with sorrow during dinner (and it was a delish dinner) and left the table without a word and went upstairs and sat in our closet and cried. dh came up worried and asked what's going on. I told him I was feeling sad, and he told me the previous night he had a dream. He dreamed that he delivered a baby; it was a fast delivery and the baby was happy. When I heard that, I wailed louder!! I wanted to ask him more details, but did not, for fear of jinxing the whole thing.
And I alternate between thinking/wishing we caught the egg and that the rest of my lives will be spent in darkness forever grieving.









Sweet Sister, it hurts me that there is such pain in the world and you are suffering so much right now. you are close by....yet to far for me to ebrace & comfort. I often read your blog. At times you capure my exact grief in words. They are your words and your greif......but I understand them all too well.
I wish Dear Sister....Peace & healing for all of us. None of us will be truely the same again. I have no words to help....yet I wish so hard that I did. I just want you to know, you are thought of, & very much







cared for


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
We got our _Newsweek_ yesterday, there is an article about m/c in the My Turn section. I didn't check online to see if there is an online version. It talks about the silent suffering of m/c and how we (as women) should not have to do it.

Wow. I just read this article and it brought tears to my eyes. I haven't gotten emotional about the m/c in a long time but there was just something about the way this was written. It was very powerful. I guess I'm also just emotional knowing this is our first cycle trying again. Its exciting and tough all at the same time. IRL I've been very quiet, haven't been communicating with friends as much and am doing a lot of introspection.


----------



## xakana

*Olerica*--I agree with all you said. I'm morally pro-life, but politically pro-choice. I could never imagine choosing to end a life when I have to work so hard to create one.

Dream Weaver--







your story made me tear up.

My best friend just called. "Heather, what is the accuracy of a pregnancy test when it's negative?" I sat there a moment and answered her, "Not as accurate as when positive." Then we went through it all, I had her describe her test--and it was defunct. No control line, taken at the end of the day after drinking a lot, just as I suspected. I didn't tell her, but I've been thinking she's pregnant even though I haven't seen her. I told her to get a dollar store test (she bought an e.p.t.) and that she should tell the manufacturer that she got a bad test (what a waste of money!) and use fmu tomorrow when she wakes up. I then went through charting temps with her and that she can't list p&p as 96% accurate without FAM, no matter what her dumba$$ boyfriend says (I told her repeatedly that withdrawl doesn't work, I can't count on even one hand how many moms I know that used it, she looked it up online *rolls eyes*... guess she looked the wrong place). I also told her that if (when, in my head) she gets a positive, I'm kicking her. In the shins. She's pro-life so she's talking about adoption, but I don't think she'd be able to--she can't afford a baby, she's seasonal, and her boyfriend is an a$$ (he better not have been trying to trap her) who has been talking about starting a new family with her, since his old kids hate him (*headdesk*). I'm hoping that she leaves him and finds someone who will made a decent father. It's my secret, somewhat selfish wish she'd find someone AP to counteract the horrible family she has (bottles, CIO from birth, beat the kids into submission, etc.).

I'm numb to it. She wants a negative and the evil little part of my heart wants her to be pregnant. I feel awful for that. But I know it would kick her out of the funk she's been living in the past few years where she's doing nothing but keeping up on her debt, never really moving forward and only works 6 months out of the year. At the same time, I want it to be negative because she's not ready, I'm afraid that I won't be able to stand her as a parent and unlike other people that tick me off with their parenting, I couldn't just leave her.

Sorry, I know all that's long, but I don't have anywhere else I can talk all this out, particularly not with anyone who can understand this: I don't know how to feel. If it were someone else, I'd be mad. But I'm never mad at her. It's always "if it were someone else, I'd be mad" with her. I love that girl unconditionally in the truest sense of the word. I don't think there's anyone else in the world but my own daughter that I could say the same about. If DH started to smoke, I'd throw him out. She started and I just ignored it until she stopped. I just don't get it. I have no idea how to feel or how I actually feel. It was bad timing... part of me is incredibly depressed by it. As I write, more feelings are coming up. I don't know. She wants a baby. She just doesn't want one right now and only because of money and not being married. And I really hope she either doesn't marry that jerk she's dating or he isn't as big of a jerk as I think he is. He doesn't love HIS kids unconditionally and he's the same with her and that really, really bothers me. *sigh* Okay, I'm shutting up now!


----------



## Olerica

Xak: Oh god. Yeah, those emotions are complicated. I'm sorry you are going through it again. I wish you didn't have to deal with this.

On the pro-life, pro-choice thing... you and I are in similar situations, I guess. The way you describe it is exactly how I feel.

Dreamweaver: I'm glad he's dreaming about your baby, but I'm sorry that the grief is overwhelming and hit you again.







honey


----------



## DreamWeaver

Thank you for all your hugs!
I am nursing a headache and dd1 is having a fever... as high as 106F. Her tempt the last 2 days were 103 and 104.5 Thing is, other than the fever, she is behaving normal. no lethargy, glazing over of eyes, muscleaches, rashes or anything. I am a bit worried but don't know what to worry about?!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
Sweet Sister, it hurts me that there is such pain in the world and you are suffering so much right now. you are close by....yet to far for me to ebrace & comfort. I often read your blog. At times you capure my exact grief in words. They are your words and your greif......but I understand them all too well.
I wish Dear Sister....Peace & healing for all of us. None of us will be truely the same again. I have no words to help....yet I wish so hard that I did. I just want you to know, you are thought of, & very much







cared for

Thanks, AML. I also read other mom's blogs and often find similar sentiments. Although each of our grief is personal, it still intersects. And, much as I think I wld be more eloquent to others in the same boat after what we've gone through, I am still often stuck for words... ...









*xak*, whoa! sticky situation.... but a friendship like this is not easy to come by. someone you totally accept.... despite all her flaws.
I am glad you can come here and let it all spew.... I would be biting my fingers off too trying to decide how I want the outcome to be, seeing my bf in a situation like this, wanting the best for her that cannot happen... ...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
Dreamweaver: I'm glad he's dreaming about your baby, but I'm sorry that the grief is overwhelming and hit you again.







honey









back. we all have down days. I am just grateful I have a place to come and write instead of having to stuff it down my throat.

ok, going to tempt dd again.... keeping fingers crossed that it's just a funky thing..


----------



## Sioko

*Xak:* I LOVE fanfiction! It disappoints me that LKH is like that about fan writers







, I'd be flattered! I'm an artist and I saw my first fan-art of one of my drawings not too long ago and I just felt all warm and fuzzy







didn't once think about hunting them down....

And I have a friend just like that. She can do no wrong in my eyes. It's weird. Even when she does stuff that if anyone else did it it would annoy the stuffing out of me, it doesn't phase me with her. Huh. Your friend's situation is so complicated I don't even know what to say, so, have one of these instead!









--------------------------------------------------------------------------

By the way, I don't know if it's kosher for me to say anything on this dif. thread and all. But I know we've all been were she is and since we're talking about how important it is to acknowledge the loss, *jmo* has posted some VERY unhappy news on the PAL thread yesterday. Pg. 25. I'm sending a







and







:







her way. I know many of us on here remember her and would want to say something?


----------



## ScootchsMom

Ladies, I'm a bit worried right now and need a place to freak out.

I was checking my CP, and there is a definite bump on my cervix. I've checked CP in the past and it was never there before, its right next to the opening of my cervix, and I'm freaked out. I already have my midwife appointment scheduled for Tuesday, but please say a prayer this turns out to be nothing. I was told about 5 years ago that I had HPV, the type that causes cancer, but it was just a small amount of abnormal cells. I had a biopsy done at the time, which apparently cleared all of the cells. All of my paps have come back clear since then, so I haven't worried about it. Now there is this bump that was NOT there 3 months ago when I had the miscarriage, as they did a full exam and it feels big enough that it would have been seen. I also know I've checked CP within the last 4-5 months, and it wasn't there.

I can't even describe what is going through my head right now, except I'm terrified. And seriously, I can't even tell anyone except you ladies and the midwife next week, because everyone around me would think I was nuts for checking CP in the first place, KWIM?


----------



## i0lanthe

ScootchsMom - Saying a prayer that it is nothing to worry about. I don't check CP myself but I remember someone finding (being worried by, getting checked out, etc) a harmless cyst like this kind: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nabothian_cyst

DreamWeaver - really 106? That is pretty high, I think I'd call the ped's office for advice (in other words i'm pretty clueless.)

Xakana -









me: I have just committed retail therapy and ordered some more yarn for wool longies (I have quite a lot of worsted but only in a brand that DD refuses to wear anymore)... longies are pretty handy over training pants really.. ok, DD has one to wash and one to wear already and needs no more, but I need something to do besides bite my nails for the rest of the cycle, which might be "two weeks" (or whatever my LP really is) or still might be longer. I need one good temp tomorrow so I can figure out which it is.







This morning's was a post-O temp but it was taken in entirely dubious circumstances and should probably be discarded. This is the most pathetic chart evar (sic).


----------



## apmama2myboo

scootch's, you have my







s and i just had a friend have a cervical polyp removed, so maybe it's just that, either way I am thinking of you. hang in there and keep us posted.

dreamweaver, good luck with your dd, i would call, 106 is high. how long has she had the fever? is she keeping stuff down?

xak good luck with your friend, i know how frustrating they can be sometimes. I hope she learns and manages to forge ahead with her life.

today i have to paint our bathroom closet. fun. but we did see a baby gray squirrel out the window this morning so it was a warm fuzzy way to start the day


----------



## ScootchsMom

Feeling a bit better mentally this morning about the bump. Most likely its a cyst or polyp, but I'm debating on postponing TTC this month until its checked out. Just in case its something that needs to be treated, kwim? Grrrrrrr. Another wrench in the works, meanwhile we BD'd last night before I found it, so now do I sit here hoping we don't catch the egg (should be o'ing within the next 2 days)?

Grrrrrr....I can't win.


----------



## apmama2myboo

scootchs,







s so sorry you're going thru this angst. i feel for you.


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Feeling a bit better mentally this morning about the bump. Most likely its a cyst or polyp, but I'm debating on postponing TTC this month until its checked out. Just in case its something that needs to be treated, kwim? Grrrrrrr. Another wrench in the works, meanwhile we BD'd last night before I found it, so now do I sit here hoping we don't catch the egg (should be o'ing within the next 2 days)?

Grrrrrr....I can't win.

I HAD a bump last cycle & was a bit tense. It is gone now. hope your goes away soon too!!!


----------



## happylemon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScootchsMom* 
Feeling a bit better mentally this morning about the bump. Most likely its a cyst or polyp, but I'm debating on postponing TTC this month until its checked out. Just in case its something that needs to be treated, kwim? Grrrrrrr. Another wrench in the works, meanwhile we BD'd last night before I found it, so now do I sit here hoping we don't catch the egg (should be o'ing within the next 2 days)?

Grrrrrr....I can't win.


----------



## Amydoula

I noticed a bump the month I conceived. I think its normal. I'm not checking CP anymore. We're really trying to take a more relaxed approach with the conception of this one, but wanted to let you know you are not alone.


----------



## DreamWeaver

Scootchsmom! I have no wise words, but can you go in to be checked to find out what it is?? Thinking of you...









Turns out dd1 had strep Throat A. We were really worried last night but emergency was not an option. Managed to bring her fever down and went in 1st thing this AM. she is doing ok but we will be homebound for a few days.... not that i care. I just want her to get well with NO complications.

Hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## namaste_mom

Dreamweaver - so glad she will be better, I was worried when i read that temperature!

Scootch - ((HUGS)) I don't know what it is but I hope it goes away

That Newsweek article was short because it is just a one page reocurring section in the magazine called "MY TURN" where people from all walks of life write an essay about what is most compelling to them right now.


----------



## apmama2myboo

dreamweaver, i am glad she's doing better and you have figured out what it is. i hope she continues to improve quickly.

i spent time today painting our bathroom closet and all the shelves that go in it. I don't know if it was the paint fumes ( had the fan going), or the cipro, or the headache that's threatening to come on, but i feel like i'm gonna hurl


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
*Xak:* I LOVE fanfiction! It disappoints me that LKH is like that about fan writers







, I'd be flattered! I'm an artist and I saw my first fan-art of one of my drawings not too long ago and I just felt all warm and fuzzy







didn't once think about hunting them down....

And I have a friend just like that. She can do no wrong in my eyes. It's weird. Even when she does stuff that if anyone else did it it would annoy the stuffing out of me, it doesn't phase me with her. Huh. Your friend's situation is so complicated I don't even know what to say, so, have one of these instead!









Thank you, hon! Jim Butcher explained it... with LKH, I think it's just kinda b****y, just like Anne Rice (although at least LKH isn't psycho about it like AR), but legally, they're not allowed to support fanfiction. Butcher seems for it, because he asks not to have any brought to his attention. The reason for it is that if an author can be proven to have seen a fanfiction and then later writes a scene in a book that resembles it, the ff author (and there are some jerks out there who would do it) could sue. Now, I wrote an Anita/JC/Asher fic before it happened in the series... if I could prove that LKH saw my fic, I could get her in trouble, not that I ever would. I agree with you--in fact, I'd even secretly publish my own ff and slashfics. But I'm a "eff the man" kinda gal. Fanart is not considered the same, it's considered flattery. Apparently, artists can take it, but authors can't? It's ridiculous, IMO. At least anime/manga fanfic is legal--in Japan, doujinshi are encouraged and collected by the original authors! (you just can't make any profit by them--it's illegal to sell them for more than cost of materials or to resell them). Just an interesting little O/T conversation, lol. Sorry if we're bugging anyone with it!

I can't find jmo's post, but I got tears immediately that something has happened... of course I remember her!

*Liz*--I hope it's benign!!







and that it's nothing and all good possible outcomes!

*DreamWeaver*--WHOA, 106? Seriously? that's brain-damaging, is she okay? Personally, 104 is where I go to the ER. I start treating once it's over 101, but the only time it got there, Lilly was clearly in pain and asking for relief (when a pre-verbal toddler can ask for relief, you know it's bad).


----------



## Sioko

*Xak* Dude, I love doujinshi too! Japan has much much looser copyright laws, so it's easy and free to be inspired by others and build off their ideas! I think that's why they are so much further along in so many different ways than us. I mean, I have a hot chocolate drink here on my desk "protected" by *nine!* US patents and "additional patents pending worldwide" I mean what is that???? It's crazy and sooo limiting to our technologies and ideas. Greed and selfishness; trying to stop the world since forever.

Here's the page with jmo's post:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...856876&page=25

*Dreamweaver* The one time I had strep I never even felt sick, just happened to notice white sploches on my tonsils while flossing one day. I'm glad you know what to treat now.

*Scootch* I noticed a bump while checking CP once, almost worried about it, but got distracted (a bit airy here sometimes







) and I had the usual PAP on my first app. at the docs and he didn't mention it so I guess it's gone or wasn't a concern. I haven't checked CP since last cycle though.

*me*
6wk4d now. Nauseas most of the time but not enough to get sick just enough to keep me from eating when I'm STARVING. Nothing sounds appetizing. But I dutifully eat. I'm enjoying the new cookbook that *Blissfully* sent and had some pancakes this morning (one craving down...). I'm getting used to this new diet. I found out that I can have a McD's quarterpounder with cheese meal if I make my own fries and order the sandwich "no bun" and slap gluten free bread on it at home. Yum! I DO love those sandwiches







and my homemade fries taste better than thiers!


----------



## boobs4milk

dreamweaver-i've been thinking of you...i hope your dd is better, soon.

xak-hugs. you would LOVE my almost 13 y.o. here is her latest 'work'
http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c2...stmas07036.jpg

(i assume you all are talking about the same stuff as this...i have no clue about it LOL)

i've missed you all...but i've not been feeling very happy or supportive. hoping to come back full-force in april!

hugs,
jen


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
dreamweaver-i've been thinking of you...i hope your dd is better, soon.

xak-hugs. you would LOVE my almost 13 y.o. here is her latest 'work'
http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c2...stmas07036.jpg

(i assume you all are talking about the same stuff as this...i have no clue about it LOL)

i've missed you all...but i've not been feeling very happy or supportive. hoping to come back full-force in april!

hugs,
jen









I'm sorry you are going through a rough time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
dreamweaver, i am glad she's doing better and you have figured out what it is. i hope she continues to improve quickly.

i spent time today painting our bathroom closet and all the shelves that go in it. I don't know if it was the paint fumes ( had the fan going), or the cipro, or the headache that's threatening to come on, but i feel like i'm gonna hurl









cipro made me want to puke too. Try taking it with food. Also make sure you are taking probiotics or eating a high quality yogurt. Feel better!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 







Scootchsmom! I have no wise words, but can you go in to be checked to find out what it is?? Thinking of you...









Turns out dd1 had strep Throat A. We were really worried last night but emergency was not an option. Managed to bring her fever down and went in 1st thing this AM. she is doing ok but we will be homebound for a few days.... not that i care. I just want her to get well with NO complications.

Hope everyone is doing well today!









Healing vibes to you all!

AAM: nothing new, noticing more CM than I've had the last two cycles so hoping to ovulate this month!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

*xakana*,







for your friend. That is a really difficult situation.

*ScootchsMom*,







I have no advice.

*DreamWeaver*,







I hope your dd is feeling better.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
*me*6wk4d now. Nauseas most of the time but not enough to get sick just enough to keep me from eating when I'm STARVING. Nothing sounds appetizing. But I dutifully eat. I'm enjoying the new cookbook that *Blissfully* sent and had some pancakes this morning (one craving down...). I'm getting used to this new diet. I found out that I can have a McD's quarterpounder with cheese meal if I make my own fries and order the sandwich "no bun" and slap gluten free bread on it at home. Yum! I DO love those sandwiches







and my homemade fries taste better than thiers!

Glad you are enjoying the book!







Your updates always make me smile...keep the pregnancy news coming.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
i've missed you all...but i've not been feeling very happy or supportive. hoping to come back full-force in april!


----------



## Lindsey608

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 

Turns out dd1 had strep Throat A. We were really worried last night but emergency was not an option. Managed to bring her fever down and went in 1st thing this AM. she is doing ok but we will be homebound for a few days.... not that i care. I just want her to get well with NO complications.

I hope your DD feels better soon! I have a tendency to catch strep.. nasty stuff!


----------



## DreamWeaver

Thanks for all your good wishes! dd is still having a high fever ard 104-106F but the doc said it is normal. I just wish she will drink more fluids! She's never been good with fluids andnow she needs it even more but she is not drinking. urgh! she's on antibiotics for 10 days, keeping fingers crossed she will recover soon!

apmama, urgh, I hope it's not headache! I get one a month and it really kills me. Maybe more fresh air, more water... feel better soon!









Sioko, I am also trying to be gluten-free and recently came across an all-pupose flour you buy by 10lb bucket. I will look up the info next time. I made pancakes last weekend with it and it was fluffy and absolutely YUM! Glad you are able to eat...









B4m, don't apologize! sometimes we are not able to give too much. you are just perfect how it is now; everything you are feeling is OK.









gotta go, this connection is freakin' slow and I need to go fold laundry.


----------



## goodheartedmama

I'd like to join. I'm not exactly sure if we'll TTC this cycle, or in 3 or what, but we will be TTC again after my loss this week.


----------



## Funny Face

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodheartedmama* 
I'd like to join. I'm not exactly sure if we'll TTC this cycle, or in 3 or what, but we will be TTC again after my loss this week.


Welcome *GHM,* I'm so sorry for you loss.







Take care of yourself during your recovery.









*Dreamweaver:* I hope your dd gets well really soon, I know how hard it is having a little one with strep.

*Amydoula:* I definitely hope you lay an egg this cycle too!









*Taytaysmama:* What's up with you? Are you testing soon? Isn't af due? Your chart looks soooo pretty!

*Me:* 10dpo tomorrow (possibly 12







). I'm planning to test on Sunday if it comes to that. It's crazy trying to wait but I want dh to be able to be here when I test. (if I need to test). This is the longest cycle ever! 34 days already!

No symptoms or anything. These last few days before AF are the worst!


----------



## Sioko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 

xak-hugs. you would LOVE my almost 13 y.o. here is her latest 'work'
http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c2...stmas07036.jpg

(i assume you all are talking about the same stuff as this...i have no clue about it LOL)

i've missed you all...but i've not been feeling very happy or supportive. hoping to come back full-force in april!

hugs,
jen

That is awesome! Your DD did that at almost 13yr??? Is that stitched?? She rox!















s Sorry you're not feeling good.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
Thanks for all your good wishes! dd is still having a high fever ard 104-106F but the doc said it is normal. I just wish she will drink more fluids! She's never been good with fluids andnow she needs it even more but she is not drinking. urgh! she's on antibiotics for 10 days, keeping fingers crossed she will recover soon!

Sioko, I am also trying to be gluten-free and recently came across an all-pupose flour you buy by 10lb bucket. I will look up the info next time. I made pancakes last weekend with it and it was fluffy and absolutely YUM! Glad you are able to eat...










Dude! Send a link my way!







:

Sorry DD is keeping her fever up. Is Tylenol or Ibuprofen an option?? It's not good to stay so hot for so long is it? The antibiotics are supposed to get thing under control quickly, like in a day! Maybe she's not into swallowing liquids right now cause it's a bit uncomfortable?? I hope she gets well soon!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodheartedmama* 
I'd like to join. I'm not exactly sure if we'll TTC this cycle, or in 3 or what, but we will be TTC again after my loss this week.









s I'm so sorry for your loss, and welcome.


----------



## i0lanthe

(Please move me to "waiting to know", I'm just going to assume I've O'd by now.)

Welcome goodheartedmama, I'm sorry for your loss.

moodyred01 - fingers crossed for you









DreamWeaver - I hope your dd feels better soon (strep has been rolling through my household, DH is the 3rd man/person down, but the first to actually get his throat swabbed since the rest of us presented with ear infections too so they were like "we're not going to put you through that since it's the same antibiotic anyway".. but now we're sure it's strep. A couple of days on the antibiotics makes a huge difference.)

Amydoula - CM sounds like a good sign









boobs4milk -







hang in there! April is just around the corner..

Sioko good to hear from you









Xakana - I am enjoying the OT conversation







(don't know enough about fanfic to contribute to it... but I did read Anita for a while, she's in my old home town)

me: nothing interesting to report.







I temped this morning and got 98.6 (instantly suspicious) and checked later today to find 99.0, which I think means this lingering respiratory bug (virus really, because the a/b for strep didn't touch it but knocked out all the throat/ear symptoms) is continuing to invalidate my data. This leaves me nothing to obsess over. Gah. I am reading the whole Miles Vorkosigan series (Bujold) in publication order now to sublimate my twitchiness. I think I prefer this way over internal chronological order (did that last time.) I think also that I've healed some to be able to get through some parts at all.


----------



## TayTaysMama

Goodheartedmama~ Welcome! I am so sorry for your loss!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moodyred01* 

*Taytaysmama:* What's up with you? Are you testing soon? Isn't af due? Your chart looks soooo pretty!


Thanks! I thought it looked nice!







I am going to see what my temp is in the am and then I might test tomorrow but chances are I will wait until Sat. I really hate bfn's but I am so impatient. This is my 1st real cycle since my mc so I have no clue what my luteal phase is yet, it used to be about 11-13 days. I am checking myself constantly to see if AF has showed up. So lame! LOL

I haven't figured out the multiple quoted thing yet. I need to start taking notes and then responding! LOL


----------



## heatherh

Hi, *B4M*!









*Dreamweaver* - hoping for a temp drop soon. That's a scary fever you're dealing with!

Welcome, *goodheartedmama*. Please let me know if you'd like me to add you to the first post under in our thoughts or waiting to O.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moodyred01* 
*Amydoula:* I definitely hope you lay an egg this cycle too!









*Me:* 10dpo tomorrow (possibly 12







). I'm planning to test on Sunday if it comes to that. It's crazy trying to wait but I want dh to be able to be here when I test. (if I need to test). This is the longest cycle ever! 34 days already!

No symptoms or anything. These last few days before AF are the worst!

Oh that is a good sign! I so hope this is the month for you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i0lanthe* 
(Please move me to "waiting to know", I'm just going to assume I've O'd by now.)

me: nothing interesting to report.







I temped this morning and got 98.6 (instantly suspicious) and checked later today to find 99.0, which I think means this lingering respiratory bug (virus really, because the a/b for strep didn't touch it but knocked out all the throat/ear symptoms) is continuing to invalidate my data. This leaves me nothing to obsess over. Gah. I am reading the whole Miles Vorkosigan series (Bujold) in publication order now to sublimate my twitchiness. I think I prefer this way over internal chronological order (did that last time.) I think also that I've healed some to be able to get through some parts at all.

It's hard when you are sick to temp.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 

Thanks! I thought it looked nice!







I am going to see what my temp is in the am and then I might test tomorrow but chances are I will wait until Sat. I really hate bfn's but I am so impatient. This is my 1st real cycle since my mc so I have no clue what my luteal phase is yet, it used to be about 11-13 days. I am checking myself constantly to see if AF has showed up. So lame! LOL

I haven't figured out the multiple quoted thing yet. I need to start taking notes and then responding! LOL

To do the multiple quote, you just click on the box next to the quote box in all the posts that you want to quote, then when you hit reply they will all appear in the reply box and you can go through under them with your comments. I just figured it out recently too.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodheartedmama* 
I'd like to join. I'm not exactly sure if we'll TTC this cycle, or in 3 or what, but we will be TTC again after my loss this week.

I'm sorry you have to be here, but welcome!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodheartedmama* 
I'd like to join. I'm not exactly sure if we'll TTC this cycle, or in 3 or what, but we will be TTC again after my loss this week.









I am so sorry for your loss. Welcome.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moodyred01* 
*Me:* 10dpo tomorrow (possibly 12







). I'm planning to test on Sunday if it comes to that. It's crazy trying to wait but I want dh to be able to be here when I test. (if I need to test). This is the longest cycle ever! 34 days already!

No symptoms or anything. These last few days before AF are the worst!









:

*i0lanthe*, enjoy the reading.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 
Thanks! I thought it looked nice!







I am going to see what my temp is in the am and then I might test tomorrow but chances are I will wait until Sat. I really hate bfn's but I am so impatient. This is my 1st real cycle since my mc so I have no clue what my luteal phase is yet, it used to be about 11-13 days. I am checking myself constantly to see if AF has showed up. So lame! LOL

I haven't figured out the multiple quoted thing yet. I need to start taking notes and then responding! LOL









:

To multiple quote just press the + box in the person's post. It will turn red with a - in it. On the last person's post you want to quote press the quote button. All of them will show up in the box for you.


----------



## apmama2myboo

welcome, goodheartedmama.

dreamweaver--for fluids, do not underestimate the power of ice cubes and popsicles! my dd when sick has the usual lethargy, but often i give her a small bowl of ice to play with at the table and she'll eat it







freezepops are good too, if you aren't worried about sugar. they do sometimes make them cough with the sweetness, and i know pedialyte makes some for sick kids. There is a mickey mouse popsicle brand out there that is fruit juice with no artificial sweeteners, they're kind of shaped like moons and stars. my dd loves those, esp when sick. Also, baths--when dd is sick, i run a normal temperature bath but then will bring in some ice cubes and not only does she love playing with them, but again will eat them. hth, it's hard when they're miserable.

i get to paint our bathroom today, at least the first coat. Sage green







I can't wait to get that ugly prisoncell gray that was on there covered up LOL. Apart from that, STILL got a headache but i'm finally done with the cipro since this morning, and if the flexerol isn't workign for it today then i'll have a glass of merlot with dinner. whoohooo! got brownies to make too, i'm normally not a box person but dh got this Ghirardelli mix and dd and I are eyeing it up









Hope you all have a great day, and a super weekend. I have felt better, but I'm excited about painting the bathroom. sad eh?







soon we can open the windows for spring and let some new energy in...just need to find my smudge sticks....hope on Monday i see some more BFP's up in here


----------



## boobs4milk

thank you all for your hugs!

sioko-yes, that's embroidery. something i could NEVER do, but she is fabulous at!

we are sick...some resp. bug. have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## punkrawkmama27

*xakana-*







for you and your friend.

*Scootchsmom-*







How are you feeling? Have you been able to have it checked out? I had to go through all the biopsies (cloposcopies) when i was 19 b/c of an abnormal pap, and they said I had hpv too. I was sent a letter from that said I was in the "grey area" for cervical cancer, and needed to have tests done every 6 months. I hadnt had anything come back abnormal since then, but I still worry about it. I am thinking of you, and hope it is nothing, so you can get back to, well, you know







without worry!

*Dreamweaver-* I hope your dd keeps getting well! This has been such a terrible year for so many people with illnesses. Thinking of you guys

*Boobs4milk-*









*goodheartedmama-*







Welcome. I am so sorry for your loss

*moodyred01 and Olanthe-*







:

*apmama2myboo-* Have fun painting your bathroom, sounds very relaxing!

Well, I got my call back and had to go in for one more beta, and they both looked good. So they had me schedule a u/s for about 8 weeks on April 24th. So now the worrying and waiting begin. I am trying to keep busy so I dont worry much.


----------



## chel

*punkrawkmama*







: for the good numbers.


----------



## A Mothers Love

*goodheartedmama*Welcome to you.
*punkrawkmama*I hope you can try not to worry too much. I know.....easier said than done.
GOOD MORNING EVERYONE









]*ME:* Still waiting to "O" My temps have calmed way down. The maca is doing wonders for that.I'm still waiting for a + OPK So we can get super busy.
I have been keeping busy w/ seedlings & enjoy caring for them & watching them grow. I have also been playing w/ the x-box a lot lately. It distracts me.


----------



## DreamWeaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodheartedmama* 
I'd like to join. I'm not exactly sure if we'll TTC this cycle, or in 3 or what, but we will be TTC again after my loss this week.









to you. I am sorry for your loss. TTC or not, this is where you can come and spill everything on your mind.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moodyred01* 
*Me:* 10dpo tomorrow (possibly 12







). I'm planning to test on Sunday if it comes to that. It's crazy trying to wait but I want dh to be able to be here when I test. (if I need to test). This is the longest cycle ever! 34 days already!

No symptoms or anything. These last few days before AF are the worst!









:







:







:







: !!!!

*Sioko*, take a look here: www.giftsofnature.net
dd is taking Ibuprofen but the tempt keeps fluctuating, though she has kept it down to ard 10F since last night. Phew! Yes her throat hurts, but she is not interested in cold juice either....

*i0lanthe*







:







Sorry you are also dealing with sickness in your household. I dunno what's with this year and illnesses! people ard us keep having allergy issues or some cold or flu and it keeps coming back....







:

*TayTaysMama*, keeping fingers and everything crossed for you!!








I also did not know how to do multiple quote and making notes like you are LOL! Now I think you know the answer as a few have posted... ...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
dreamweaver--for fluids, do not underestimate the power of ice cubes and popsicles! my dd when sick has the usual lethargy, but often i give her a small bowl of ice to play with at the table and she'll eat it







freezepops are good too, if you aren't worried about sugar. they do sometimes make them cough with the sweetness, and i know pedialyte makes some for sick kids. There is a mickey mouse popsicle brand out there that is fruit juice with no artificial sweeteners, they're kind of shaped like moons and stars. my dd loves those, esp when sick. Also, baths--when dd is sick, i run a normal temperature bath but then will bring in some ice cubes and not only does she love playing with them, but again will eat them. hth, it's hard when they're miserable.

i get to paint our bathroom today, at least the first coat. Sage green







I can't wait to get that ugly prisoncell gray that was on there covered up LOL. Apart from that, STILL got a headache but i'm finally done with the cipro since this morning, and if the flexerol isn't workign for it today then i'll have a glass of merlot with dinner. whoohooo! got brownies to make too, i'm normally not a box person but dh got this Ghirardelli mix and dd and I are eyeing it up









Hope you all have a great day, and a super weekend. I have felt better, but I'm excited about painting the bathroom. sad eh?







soon we can open the windows for spring and let some new energy in...just need to find my smudge sticks....hope on Monday i see some more BFP's up in here









Thanks for the tips! I was thinking if I can get out of the house today I will get her some pure fruit juice popsicles. I do hate it when kids get sick! They cannot always express everything ("what do you mean if I feel cramping?") and it just hurts to watch them suffer.








Happy painting! I will get excited too as it seems to gives a sense of "new" and "beginning". I think sage green is a great color!








Hope your dinner is good. Sometimes the box stuff are not too bad.... glad you feel better.


----------



## Funny Face

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 

Thanks! I thought it looked nice!







I am going to see what my temp is in the am and then I might test tomorrow but chances are I will wait until Sat. I really hate bfn's but I am so impatient. This is my 1st real cycle since my mc so I have no clue what my luteal phase is yet, it used to be about 11-13 days. I am checking myself constantly to see if AF has showed up. So lame! LOL

Lame? Please! I keep squeezing my boobs and all day I think "My goodness I'm peeing a lot!" only to remember that I've drained our brita filter twice already!








I really hope you get a







You are the picture of self control and patience!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrawkmama27* 
Well, I got my call back and had to go in for one more beta, and they both looked good. So they had me schedule a u/s for about 8 weeks on April 24th. So now the worrying and waiting begin. I am trying to keep busy so I dont worry much.

I can't wait to hear you say you saw the most beautiful heart beat and the cutest little bean you ever saw!
*
Me:* So my temp spiked today which made me totally







. Then I was eating a candy bar and it was hurting my teeth which I am going to consider a pregnancy symptom as I had that last pregnancy.









But really, will someone look at this and make sure I'm not seeing things? I couldn't wait any longer. Test.


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moodyred01* 
Lame? Please! I keep squeezing my boobs and all day I think "My goodness I'm peeing a lot!" only to remember that I've drained our brita filter twice already!








I really hope you get a







You are the picture of self control and patience!

I can't wait to hear you say you saw the most beautiful heart beat and the cutest little bean you ever saw!
*
Me:* So my temp spiked today which made me totally







. Then I was eating a candy bar and it was hurting my teeth which I am going to consider a pregnancy symptom as I had that last pregnancy.









But really, will someone look at this and make sure I'm not seeing things? I couldn't wait any longer. Test.


*I SEE2 LINES!!!!!*
not familar w/ that test..but if 2 lines is what you need...then congratulations!!!!


----------



## apmama2myboo

moodyred, you freak! You got a BFP!!!!! congratulations!!!!







:














:


----------



## Olerica

goodheartedmama: I am so sorry for your loss.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moodyred01* 
Lame? Please! I keep squeezing my boobs and all day I think "My goodness I'm peeing a lot!" only to remember that I've drained our brita filter twice already!








I really hope you get a







You are the picture of self control and patience!

I can't wait to hear you say you saw the most beautiful heart beat and the cutest little bean you ever saw!
*
Me:* So my temp spiked today which made me totally







. Then I was eating a candy bar and it was hurting my teeth which I am going to consider a pregnancy symptom as I had that last pregnancy.









But really, will someone look at this and make sure I'm not seeing things? I couldn't wait any longer. Test.

Yea MOODY RED!
































































































































All the ill and recovering ladies: I hope you feel better and healthy very soon!

*Me:* Well, I've been off of the boards for 2 days for the most part. I came to a decision. I'm going to hold off on being super vigilant about becoming pregnant for this cycle and the next few.

I've been thinking about what winter does to me both physically and psychicly and I think it would be much wiser for me to start off with a sunny weather baby... so EDDs of April onwards - which means that we aren't in the 'game' till my June Ov. I may just lurk for awhile, I have not decided.

I feel good about the decision, and really glad to have been a part of this group, despite the circumstances bringing us together.







Cheers!


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moodyred01* 
Lame? Please! I keep squeezing my boobs and all day I think "My goodness I'm peeing a lot!" only to remember that I've drained our brita filter twice already!








I really hope you get a







You are the picture of self control and patience!

I can't wait to hear you say you saw the most beautiful heart beat and the cutest little bean you ever saw!
*
Me:* So my temp spiked today which made me totally







. Then I was eating a candy bar and it was hurting my teeth which I am going to consider a pregnancy symptom as I had that last pregnancy.









But really, will someone look at this and make sure I'm not seeing things? I couldn't wait any longer. Test.

I see two lines! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Sioko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 

*Sioko*, take a look here: www.giftsofnature.net
dd is taking Ibuprofen but the tempt keeps fluctuating, though she has kept it down to ard 10F since last night. Phew! Yes her throat hurts, but she is not interested in cold juice either....


Alright, Here's my tip for her







, I used to have chronic tonsilitis as a kid, and the only thing I could drink was WARM stuff, like tomato soup, hot chocolate (yum), and chicken broth.

Cold stuff cuts like razors going down a sore throat in my opinion. I don't know how anyone could eat ice cream after a tonsilectomy!


----------



## veganmama719

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moodyred01* 
But really, will someone look at this and make sure I'm not seeing things? I couldn't wait any longer. Test.

Wow! Congratulations *moodyred* on your BFP and also to *punkrawkmama* on your good beta results.









Welcome *goodheartedmama*, I am sorry for your loss but glad you found us.









I am *waiting to O*. I'm CD 5 and AF was actually almost totally normal despite it being my first post m/c AF. Maybe a tiny bit heavier than normal.

I have so much trouble keeping up with this thread. Other than welcoming the newbies, congratulating the grads, consoling those who are especially down and answering questions that I feel I have something particular to add, I'm pretty lame I'm afraid!


----------



## Sioko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moodyred01* 
*
Me:* So my temp spiked today which made me totally







. Then I was eating a candy bar and it was hurting my teeth which I am going to consider a pregnancy symptom as I had that last pregnancy.









But really, will someone look at this and make sure I'm not seeing things? I couldn't wait any longer. Test.


See? Our charts match EXACTLY now! Hahahaa!

























































That is so great!!! Congrats!







:







:










































:







:

Would the test be that dark already at only 10DPO though?? Maybe you O'd on CD21??? FF wanted to say I O'd on CD17 and we can see that's not true!









*Dreamweaver* thanks for the link too!


----------



## Kayda's Mom

http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/c...se/March28.jpg

This is my pathetic chart I started. Today is CD24. I counted March 5 (D&C)as CD1. I didn't start charting right away.
We've been DTD at least every 2nd day.

What do you think? Does it look like I had the big "O"?


----------



## TayTaysMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moodyred01* 
Lame? Please! I keep squeezing my boobs and all day I think "My goodness I'm peeing a lot!" only to remember that I've drained our brita filter twice already!








I really hope you get a







You are the picture of self control and patience!

I can't wait to hear you say you saw the most beautiful heart beat and the cutest little bean you ever saw!
*
Me:* So my temp spiked today which made me totally







. Then I was eating a candy bar and it was hurting my teeth which I am going to consider a pregnancy symptom as I had that last pregnancy.









But really, will someone look at this and make sure I'm not seeing things? I couldn't wait any longer. Test.

OMG YAY! Congrats on the BFP! Whoo Hooo!























And I am definitely NOT patient! LOL A friend talked me into testing day (not FMU) and it was a BFN! I still don't have AF so I am not totally out yet! And I had been lying on FF because I put in a positive OPK on the 12th so my OV date would stay on the 13th since I was so sure that I OV that day. But without the +OPK, FF puts my OV day on CD18 which puts me only at 9 DPO. I am holding onto hope that FF was right and I was wrong. It really sucks because now I have so wait even longer to find out. My 2ww just turned into a 3ww. LOL


----------



## Kayda's Mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moodyred01* 
But really, will someone look at this and make sure I'm not seeing things? I couldn't wait any longer. Test.

Woo!
I am crossing my fingers for you


----------



## Funny Face

Thanks ladies, you guys are the best! I am unbelievably excited, thrilled and just over the moon.









I'll be sticking around to see all the bfp in the next few weeks!









*Taytaysmama:* You are definitely still in the game! That's why I kept my o date where ff said even though I thought I'd o'd earlier- it made me feel like I needed to wait longer to test and if I'd gotten a bfn I wouldn't have felt so bad!

*Sioko:* I guess we are fertility twinkies!


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
*Xak* Dude, I love doujinshi too! Japan has much much looser copyright laws, so it's easy and free to be inspired by others and build off their ideas! I think that's why they are so much further along in so many different ways than us.

Very well could be. I'd love to see some American doujin, but of course, it's illegal.

*Dreamweaver*--glad you know what it is! Strep is no fun









*Erin*--







and welcome. Sorry you have to be here, but glad you found us.

*Jen*--is that stitching? OMG, that's awesome!! No idea who it is, but I'm far from seeing everything







And you know, a lot of anime and manga is actually targeted as us adult women









*Punkrawk*--CONGRATULATIONS!! (about time I could say it)





















:







:







:







:








































































*Moodyred*--CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU, TOO!!!!





















:







:







:







:






































































I agree that you're more than 10DPO. FF is smoking something on your chart there, I don't agree with that O date at all. I'd say CD21 or CD23.

*My best friend*--is NOT pregnant. Ah, well, maybe that will scare her butt into action! I'll talk to her about it when we go out this weekend, hopefully she can find a full time non-IRS job since they keep not giving her a permanent position. I think once she has a stable job so she can work her debt down and buy a house like she wants *cough, there's a few good ones always available on my street LOL* then she can settle in and start thinking about that family she wants. I don't think she's ever seriously considered it because she thought no one would ever even want to date her, much less have a family with her (she's plenty pretty, but she's overweight and in her family, that's an unforgivable sin against aesthetics and because her dad and brothers kept saying it, she doesn't think anyone would want her--dips**t).

*multiquote*--hehe, I do it the hard way. I "open in new tab" and copy/paste... it's easier for me because I don't have to sort through that way.

*me*:CD3 and already done with pads? Huh? What a weirdo AF!! Definitely don't believe it was a missed m/c now, because when I had my m/c, I bled for 10 days. Not 3. Freak.


----------



## Funny Face

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Moodyred* FF is smoking something on your chart there.









:


----------



## barose

Congratulations to all the BFPs!

I've been away for a while (like I was last week) giving myself a break from ttc forums/threads.

CD 28 and still haven't Oed. I'm going to start progesterone cream this weekend and hope AF can come soon.

We decided that if I dont conceive by my 30th birthday in December, I'm giving it up for good.


----------



## Funny Face

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
Congratulations to all the BFPs!

I've been away for a while (like I was last week) giving myself a break from ttc forums/threads.

CD 28 and still haven't Oed. I'm going to start progesterone cream this weekend and hope AF can come soon.

We decided that if I dont conceive by my 30th birthday in December, I'm giving it up for good.

Welcome back Barose! I think we're good luck so we should have you o'ing and pregnant in no time! I'm sorry you're having such a rough ride.









Here's to conceiving before 30!


----------



## barose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moodyred01* 
Welcome back Barose! I think we're good luck so we should have you o'ing and pregnant in no time! I'm sorry you're having such a rough ride.









Here's to conceiving before 30!










Thanks!


----------



## DreamWeaver

Thank goodness, dd has been able to keep her tempt down below 100F all morning. I am grateful!!

*punkraw* so glad to hear of the good numbers!! Yay!!







Keep us posted on the u/s and though it is hard not to want to freak out every other second, breathe breathe breathe....

*moodyred* Congratulations!!!







:







:







:
Stick baby stick!!!!
















*Olerica*.














Lately when i draw on my Goddess guidance cards, I keep getting the Oognah Goddess, whose message is that everything takes its time.... the important thing is you feel good about the decision, probably because you know it is going to be for the best. My best wishes to you....









*Sioko* I never thot abt the warm vs cold thing for dd.















She is doing better today but I will try both and see which works better for her.

*barose*







and all the best!!!























since dd is feeling better I am going to this healing session this evening:
http://www.ew-exchange.com/happening.html
(scroll down a little bit to second event)

Have a nice weekend everyone!!


----------



## i0lanthe

*moodyred01* Congratulations!









*barose* Welcome back









*xakana* that sounds like a weird AF all right. Good luck with the talk with your friend, I hope this turns out to be a good turning point for her.

*TayTaysMama* sorry that your wait just got longer... fingers crossed that it pays off







:

*DreamWeaver* I'm glad her temp is coming down! (I don't know about fruit juice in general but cold OJ was really painful with my recent strep... warm liquids were not as bad, and things that coat like greasy chicken soup.)


----------



## namaste_mom

Congrats Moody REd

Barose - love to see you post, 30 was a great year for me, I'm hoping you get pg before then

Dreamweaver - yeah for keeping that temp down

Multiquote - if you hit shift and then reply, you will have another window that opens and you can read on window and post on the other; now that I give that advice, I didn't do it this time so I'm at a total loss at to what is on the other pages

TayTay - yep, you are still in the "game"


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
Congratulations to all the BFPs!

I've been away for a while (like I was last week) giving myself a break from ttc forums/threads.

CD 28 and still haven't Oed. I'm going to start progesterone cream this weekend and hope AF can come soon.

We decided that if I dont conceive by my 30th birthday in December, I'm giving it up for good.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
i get to paint our bathroom today, at least the first coat. Sage green







I can't wait to get that ugly prisoncell gray that was on there covered up LOL. Apart from that, STILL got a headache but i'm finally done with the cipro since this morning, and if the flexerol isn't workign for it today then i'll have a glass of merlot with dinner. whoohooo! got brownies to make too, i'm normally not a box person but dh got this Ghirardelli mix and dd and I are eyeing it up









Hope you all have a great day, and a super weekend. I have felt better, but I'm excited about painting the bathroom. sad eh?







soon we can open the windows for spring and let some new energy in...just need to find my smudge sticks....hope on Monday i see some more BFP's up in here









Sounds great! Have a great weekend!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrawkmama27* 
Well, I got my call back and had to go in for one more beta, and they both looked good. So they had me schedule a u/s for about 8 weeks on April 24th. So now the worrying and waiting begin. I am trying to keep busy so I dont worry much.

I am happy your numbers looked good! I held back my congratulations before, so *CONGRATULATIONS!!!*







:







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moodyred01* 
*Me:* So my temp spiked today which made me totally







. Then I was eating a candy bar and it was hurting my teeth which I am going to consider a pregnancy symptom as I had that last pregnancy.









But really, will someone look at this and make sure I'm not seeing things? I couldn't wait any longer. Test.

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!* Ahhh, this is great!







:







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
*Me:* Well, I've been off of the boards for 2 days for the most part. I came to a decision. I'm going to hold off on being super vigilant about becoming pregnant for this cycle and the next few.

I've been thinking about what winter does to me both physically and psychicly and I think it would be much wiser for me to start off with a sunny weather baby... so EDDs of April onwards - which means that we aren't in the 'game' till my June Ov. I may just lurk for awhile, I have not decided.

I feel good about the decision, and really glad to have been a part of this group, despite the circumstances bringing us together.







Cheers!









Good luck!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 
And I am definitely NOT patient! LOL A friend talked me into testing day (not FMU) and it was a BFN! I still don't have AF so I am not totally out yet! And I had been lying on FF because I put in a positive OPK on the 12th so my OV date would stay on the 13th since I was so sure that I OV that day. But without the +OPK, FF puts my OV day on CD18 which puts me only at 9 DPO. I am holding onto hope that FF was right and I was wrong. It really sucks because now I have so wait even longer to find out. My 2ww just turned into a 3ww. LOL
















:







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*My best friend*--is NOT pregnant. Ah, well, maybe that will scare her butt into action! I'll talk to her about it when we go out this weekend, hopefully she can find a full time non-IRS job since they keep not giving her a permanent position. I think once she has a stable job so she can work her debt down and buy a house like she wants *cough, there's a few good ones always available on my street LOL* then she can settle in and start thinking about that family she wants. I don't think she's ever seriously considered it because she thought no one would ever even want to date her, much less have a family with her (she's plenty pretty, but she's overweight and in her family, that's an unforgivable sin against aesthetics and because her dad and brothers kept saying it, she doesn't think anyone would want her--dips**t).

*me*:CD3 and already done with pads? Huh? What a weirdo AF!! Definitely don't believe it was a missed m/c now, because when I had my m/c, I bled for 10 days. Not 3. Freak.

Good luck with your friend. Glad AF's stay was short.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
I've been away for a while (like I was last week) giving myself a break from ttc forums/threads.

CD 28 and still haven't Oed. I'm going to start progesterone cream this weekend and hope AF can come soon.

We decided that if I dont conceive by my 30th birthday in December, I'm giving it up for good.
































Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
since dd is feeling better I am going to this healing session this evening:
http://www.ew-exchange.com/happening.html
(scroll down a little bit to second event)

Have a nice weekend everyone!!

Happy to hear your dd is feeling better. How was the session?

*me:* It has been a crazy week. We started our bathroom remodeling on Monday. The demolition was finally finished today, but they ran into a few issues. They had a problem with the electrical and a pipe burst this afternoon. Ahhh! There are a few things that did not work out the way we wanted them. We have been spending the evenings here, but we have been displaced every day. I cannot wait until it is done. It is going to look great, but I wish things were moving along as scheduled.

AF tapered off a lot by Wednesday...surprisingly. I have still had some light spotting.


----------



## birthangeldoula

I can be taken off the November duedates. At our 8 week ultrasound there was a 6 week 2 day fetal pole with no heartbeat.
I'll be back charting and TTC hopefully soon.. as soon as I have some bloodwork done to see if I have a clotting disorder.


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *birthangeldoula* 
I can be taken off the November duedates. At our 8 week ultrasound there was a 6 week 2 day fetal pole with no heartbeat.
I'll be back charting and TTC hopefully soon.. as soon as I have some bloodwork done to see if I have a clotting disorder.









s


----------



## heatherh

*punkrawkmama27* - Glad to hear about good ###!

Congrats! *moodyred01*























*Olerica* -







Feel free to drop in and say hi every now and then!

*Kayda's Mom* - I think there is a good chance you O'd. Why not put your data into fertility friend and see what they think?

*barose* -







and I hope you're pg way before that birthday!

*birthangeldoula* - I'm so sorry to hear about your baby. Wishing you peace and healing.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *birthangeldoula* 
I can be taken off the November duedates. At our 8 week ultrasound there was a 6 week 2 day fetal pole with no heartbeat.
I'll be back charting and TTC hopefully soon.. as soon as I have some bloodwork done to see if I have a clotting disorder.









I am so sorry!


----------



## goodheartedmama

Wow. So here's a bit of my story. I got a very faint BFP 2 Saturday's ago. It was about as faint as could possibly be. I got some BFN's on Sunday and Monday, and 2 very faint BFP's on Tuesday. I had the symptoms, I was pregnant. On Sunday night I started spotting, I went to the doctor on Monday. The urine test came back negative, the hcg came back at 75. I should have been 5w3d. I go back on Wednesday for another blood draw. It was up to 125. I had bled some on Monday, not hardly a spot on Tuesday, and a lot of blood and clots on Wednesday. I knew my baby was gone, and I mourned the loss of him. My doctor had insisted I was just in really early pregnancy. I was not convinced, I had been pregnant for over a week! I knew hcg could rise slightly even during a miscarriage. Thursday I had horrible cramping....it was terrible. I couldn't nurse my daughter I was in so much pain. I went yesterday (Friday) to see if my levels were finally dropping after what I knew was my loss on Wednesday. Instead, they more than tripled! They said at this point, they're considering it a viable pregnancy. I'm going back on Monday for another blood draw and perhaps an ultrasound. I'm beyond confused, and I'm getting my hopes up. I'm dreading being crushed. Perhaps this is just something that medicine or science could not explain, beyond the powers of the human world. It's all so confusing--why would I have gotten 3 bfp's last week if I wasn't pregnant? Why would I have had the symptoms? Anyway, there's my update. My mouth is hanging open at the thought that perhaps my baby made it through all of this.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *birthangeldoula* 
I can be taken off the November duedates. At our 8 week ultrasound there was a 6 week 2 day fetal pole with no heartbeat.
I'll be back charting and TTC hopefully soon.. as soon as I have some bloodwork done to see if I have a clotting disorder.









I'm so sorry.


----------



## Kayda's Mom

birthangeldoula : I really feel for you and I am so very sorry.

goodheartedmama: How confusing and stressful. Hopefully you get your answer soon. We are keeping our fingers crossed.


----------



## skybluepink02

Oh goodheartedmama I'm praying so hard for you and sending you every bit of good thoughts I have. I can't even imagine the emotions you are going through. Maybe you had implantation bleeding? I've heard cramps can come along with that.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodheartedmama* 
Wow. So here's a bit of my story. I got a very faint BFP 2 Saturday's ago. It was about as faint as could possibly be. I got some BFN's on Sunday and Monday, and 2 very faint BFP's on Tuesday. I had the symptoms, I was pregnant. On Sunday night I started spotting, I went to the doctor on Monday. The urine test came back negative, the hcg came back at 75. I should have been 5w3d. I go back on Wednesday for another blood draw. It was up to 125. I had bled some on Monday, not hardly a spot on Tuesday, and a lot of blood and clots on Wednesday. I knew my baby was gone, and I mourned the loss of him. My doctor had insisted I was just in really early pregnancy. I was not convinced, I had been pregnant for over a week! I knew hcg could rise slightly even during a miscarriage. Thursday I had horrible cramping....it was terrible. I couldn't nurse my daughter I was in so much pain. I went yesterday (Friday) to see if my levels were finally dropping after what I knew was my loss on Wednesday. Instead, they more than tripled! They said at this point, they're considering it a viable pregnancy. I'm going back on Monday for another blood draw and perhaps an ultrasound. I'm beyond confused, and I'm getting my hopes up. I'm dreading being crushed. Perhaps this is just something that medicine or science could not explain, beyond the powers of the human world. It's all so confusing--why would I have gotten 3 bfp's last week if I wasn't pregnant? Why would I have had the symptoms? Anyway, there's my update. My mouth is hanging open at the thought that perhaps my baby made it through all of this.









for everything you have been through.







: that it you are surprised to find things not as you expected. It is possible that you were pregnant with twins and lost one.


----------



## i0lanthe

*birthangeldoula* I'm so very sorry









*goodheartedmama* oh my gosh, what a roller coaster!







: I hope you get good news on Monday.


----------



## Sioko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moodyred01* 
*Sioko:* I guess we are fertility twinkies!











Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Very well could be. I'd love to see some American doujin, but of course, it's illegal.

*My best friend*--is NOT pregnant. Ah, well, maybe that will scare her butt into action! I'll talk to her about it when we go out this weekend, hopefully she can find a full time non-IRS job since they keep not giving her a permanent position. I think once she has a stable job so she can work her debt down and buy a house like she wants *cough, there's a few good ones always available on my street LOL* then she can settle in and start thinking about that family she wants. I don't think she's ever seriously considered it because she thought no one would ever even want to date her, much less have a family with her (she's plenty pretty, but she's overweight and in her family, that's an unforgivable sin against aesthetics and because her dad and brothers kept saying it, she doesn't think anyone would want her--dips**t).

*me*:CD3 and already done with pads? Huh? What a weirdo AF!! Definitely don't believe it was a missed m/c now, because when I had my m/c, I bled for 10 days. Not 3. Freak.

You can find some american doujinshi if you look hard, they are usually posted on fan sites, under pen names of course!









One of my friends has that SAME problem. She's pretty, but rounded quite a bit. She grew up having that pointed out at every turn, every compliment ended with, "... now if only you could lose some weight." So she thinks she can't get anything better than the cheating lazy bum she has now. I hate that guy. She wouldn't be so depressed and stressed if she didn't have to deal with his crap!

My last AF was only 2 days instead of the usual 5. Maybe it's good luck!

























































Also, who like AF to stick around anyway!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
Congratulations to all the BFPs!

I've been away for a while (like I was last week) giving myself a break from ttc forums/threads.

CD 28 and still haven't Oed. I'm going to start progesterone cream this weekend and hope AF can come soon.

We decided that if I dont conceive by my 30th birthday in December, I'm giving it up for good.

Yup, we got good luck here so far! Stick around a bit and you'll be gone before you know it!
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *birthangeldoula* 
I can be taken off the November duedates. At our 8 week ultrasound there was a 6 week 2 day fetal pole with no heartbeat.
I'll be back charting and TTC hopefully soon.. as soon as I have some bloodwork done to see if I have a clotting disorder.

Ohhhh, nooooo..... I'm sorry! So so sorry























Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodheartedmama* 
Wow. So here's a bit of my story. I got a very faint BFP 2 Saturday's ago. It was about as faint as could possibly be. I got some BFN's on Sunday and Monday, and 2 very faint BFP's on Tuesday. I had the symptoms, I was pregnant. On Sunday night I started spotting, I went to the doctor on Monday. The urine test came back negative, the hcg came back at 75. I should have been 5w3d. I go back on Wednesday for another blood draw. It was up to 125. I had bled some on Monday, not hardly a spot on Tuesday, and a lot of blood and clots on Wednesday. I knew my baby was gone, and I mourned the loss of him. My doctor had insisted I was just in really early pregnancy. I was not convinced, I had been pregnant for over a week! I knew hcg could rise slightly even during a miscarriage. Thursday I had horrible cramping....it was terrible. I couldn't nurse my daughter I was in so much pain. I went yesterday (Friday) to see if my levels were finally dropping after what I knew was my loss on Wednesday. Instead, they more than tripled! They said at this point, they're considering it a viable pregnancy. I'm going back on Monday for another blood draw and perhaps an ultrasound. I'm beyond confused, and I'm getting my hopes up. I'm dreading being crushed. Perhaps this is just something that medicine or science could not explain, beyond the powers of the human world. It's all so confusing--why would I have gotten 3 bfp's last week if I wasn't pregnant? Why would I have had the symptoms? Anyway, there's my update. My mouth is hanging open at the thought that perhaps my baby made it through all of this.

I'd like to vote for twin loss too, as sad as that is....
I'd also like to scare the hell outta you and suggest ectopic, sorry. My last ectopic went like that. Bleeding, clots, beautiful numbers, a sac inutero with a "maybe it's too early..." attached to it, then the next week.... "We think it's another ectopic, come in at the first sign of pain."
I'm praying for just a difficult implantation, but even twin loss would be better than ectopic...







:







:














lease baby make it through!







:







:







:


----------



## xakana

*barose* -







 and baby dust for the next couple months!

*birthangeldoula* - I'm so sorry to hear about your baby and sorry to welcome you back.







[/QUOTE]

*goodheartedmama*








: It happens! Remember that some moms have full periods through their pregnancy, cramps and all. I had to nurse my daughter through my miscarriage--it was very rough. She'd get fussy at the times where I had to push her off, but when I started crying, just laid down and watched me quietly. She was only 13 months old then.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
You can find some american doujinshi if you look hard, they are usually posted on fan sites, under pen names of course!









Yup, I'm friends on LJ with one really good artist who's doing some YAOI doujins. I did just a few panel pages and can't imagine whole 18 pg chapters a week that the original authors put out...

Quote:

One of my friends has that SAME problem. She's pretty, but rounded quite a bit. She grew up having that pointed out at every turn, every compliment ended with, "... now if only you could lose some weight." So she thinks she can't get anything better than the cheating lazy bum she has now. I hate that guy. She wouldn't be so depressed and stressed if she didn't have to deal with his crap!
Don't you just hate that? My ex-gf, like I said, is with a jerk of a guy because he's got her convinced she can't do better, it's awful.

Me: alas, AF came back at the end of the day and it's not a normal AF again. Bah, I was enjoying the short stay. Well, baby dust to all BDing, waiting to O and sticky baby vibes to the BFPs!!


----------



## happylemon

Congrats to the BFP!!!








to those that are new since I was on last. I am sorry.

me: AF was surprisingly short. I really only bled for 2 days when before the m/c it was usually 5-7 days of wearing a big fat pad. I have been much better about taking all my vitamins though and started taking fish oil, so maybe that is why? I can't complain, it is a welcome change. We are in the midst of dealing with some medical issues of DD and I am not sure how much I will be participating here or how much we are going to TTC. She is being tested for cystic fibrosis this week. I am hoping we are just ruling it out, but I am really stressed over it. On the plus side can't even contemplate being sad about the m/c right now, there is too much other stuff going on.


----------



## plaidpineapple

Big hugs to the new members. I'm so sorry you're here, but this is a wonderful support system.

I have kind of a *TMI* question that I'm hoping someone can help with...

For those who had an earlier m/c (4-8 weeks), what was your CM like after you stopped bleeding?

I stopped bleeding a little over a week ago, and since, I've had quite a bit of CM. I haven't been "checking" it, really, since we've decided not to actively TTC until next cycle (though we aren't preventing) but I've noticed the amount/consistency of what has come out.

Well, this morning, I noticed egg white consistency. I had sort of a steamy dream last night (







) so I thought it might be arousal fluid, but it stretched about an inch. Does arousal fluid stretch? What are the chances I'm ovulating so soon after the m/c vs. it happening as uterine lining, etc. breaks down?

This was my first pregnancy and m/c (blighted ovum ~7 weeks, gest. sac was more like ~5 weeks) so I have no idea what to expect. Thanks for any help!

(ETA: If any of the above is confusing time-wise, my chart is in my signature.)


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarah2881* 
me: AF was surprisingly short. I really only bled for 2 days when before the m/c it was usually 5-7 days of wearing a big fat pad. I have been much better about taking all my vitamins though and started taking fish oil, so maybe that is why? I can't complain, it is a welcome change. We are in the midst of dealing with some medical issues of DD and I am not sure how much I will be participating here or how much we are going to TTC. She is being tested for cystic fibrosis this week. I am hoping we are just ruling it out, but I am really stressed over it. On the plus side can't even contemplate being sad about the m/c right now, there is too much other stuff going on.









I hope everything turns out ok with your dd. I will be sending your family healthy and healing thoughts.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *plaidpineapple* 
For those who had an earlier m/c (4-8 weeks), what was your CM like after you stopped bleeding?

I stopped bleeding a little over a week ago, and since, I've had quite a bit of CM. I haven't been "checking" it, really, since we've decided not to actively TTC until next cycle (though we aren't preventing) but I've noticed the amount/consistency of what has come out.

Well, this morning, I noticed egg white consistency. I had sort of a steamy dream last night (







) so I thought it might be arousal fluid, but it stretched about an inch. Does arousal fluid stretch? What are the chances I'm ovulating so soon after the m/c vs. it happening as uterine lining, etc. breaks down?

This was my first pregnancy and m/c (blighted ovum ~7 weeks, gest. sac was more like ~5 weeks) so I have no idea what to expect. Thanks for any help!

(ETA: If any of the above is confusing time-wise, my chart is in my signature.)

cm was much different after the miscarriage. I had tons of it and lots of ewcm like I was ovulating (nice and stretchy like you described). I was actually enjoying it a bit, and I felt like my sexual appetite had increased too. Then after I finally o'd things got back to normal. I did not have much cm the week before af.


----------



## Lindsey608

*moodyred01* -- Congratulations!!







:

*birthangeldoula*- I'm so sorry









*goodheartedmama* - wow, what a rollercoaster! I hope you get some good news.

As for me, just hanging out waiting to O. I stopped and got a new BBT the other day as mine had some sickly-sounding beeps the other morning. Coulda just bought a new battery but I decided having a backup on hand was a good idea since DD loves to play with it


----------



## DreamWeaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *birthangeldoula* 
I can be taken off the November duedates. At our 8 week ultrasound there was a 6 week 2 day fetal pole with no heartbeat.
I'll be back charting and TTC hopefully soon.. as soon as I have some bloodwork done to see if I have a clotting disorder.









I am so terribly sorry for your loss.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodheartedmama* 
Wow. So here's a bit of my story. I got a very faint BFP 2 Saturday's ago. It was about as faint as could possibly be. I got some BFN's on Sunday and Monday, and 2 very faint BFP's on Tuesday. I had the symptoms, I was pregnant. On Sunday night I started spotting, I went to the doctor on Monday. The urine test came back negative, the hcg came back at 75. I should have been 5w3d. I go back on Wednesday for another blood draw. It was up to 125. I had bled some on Monday, not hardly a spot on Tuesday, and a lot of blood and clots on Wednesday. I knew my baby was gone, and I mourned the loss of him. My doctor had insisted I was just in really early pregnancy. I was not convinced, I had been pregnant for over a week! I knew hcg could rise slightly even during a miscarriage. Thursday I had horrible cramping....it was terrible. I couldn't nurse my daughter I was in so much pain. I went yesterday (Friday) to see if my levels were finally dropping after what I knew was my loss on Wednesday. Instead, they more than tripled! They said at this point, they're considering it a viable pregnancy. I'm going back on Monday for another blood draw and perhaps an ultrasound. I'm beyond confused, and I'm getting my hopes up. I'm dreading being crushed. Perhaps this is just something that medicine or science could not explain, beyond the powers of the human world. It's all so confusing--why would I have gotten 3 bfp's last week if I wasn't pregnant? Why would I have had the symptoms? Anyway, there's my update. My mouth is hanging open at the thought that perhaps my baby made it through all of this.

Wow, this is crazy and tormenting!!







: and hope all turns out well....









*sarah2881* I am sorry about your dd.







Keeping your family in my thoughts and hoping for the very very best.

*Me:* big crappy today.














:
8-months today since F died. It breaks my heart bad. and I am still in shock and disbelief that this could have happened. Also a fren delivered her third baby yesterday, at home in the water (my dream) to a big healthy baby. I am so happy for her, but that also made me miss F even more. It really hurts.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
*Me:* big crappy today.














:
8-months today since F died. It breaks my heart bad. and I am still in shock and disbelief that this could have happened. Also a fren delivered her third baby yesterday, at home in the water (my dream) to a big healthy baby. I am so happy for her, but that also made me miss F even more. It really hurts.


----------



## A Mothers Love

*Dreamweaver*


----------



## happylemon

*Dreamweaver*


----------



## heatherh

*goodheartedmama* - Wow. I really hope you get some great news next week!

*sarah2881* - Also hoping next week brings good news for your DD. That's scary stuff.

Big














, *Dreamweaver*.


----------



## Dandelionkid

Hi- I am new to this thread. M/C Feb 3 at 13 weeks- had d/c. No period yet. very hormonal feeling past 2 weeks. Irritable, nipple sensitivity,skin problems,bloating, cravings, off coffee. I am cramping last 3 days and was really expecting AF but nothing yet- except nausea tonight (i always get evening nausea in pregnancy). I sure wish I knew when I ovulated!! We used condoms last couple months except once last week- I figured I must be beyond ovulation 7 weeks past m/c (I was waiting one cycle to ttc). What the heck is happening?! I am on pins and needles. I happened to have HCG req. hanging around so took blood test Friday. Will find out Monday I suppose!
Any thoughts? By the way- what do all the abbreviations here stand for like BFN and AF?
Christine

Goodheartedmama- so excited to hear you may still be pregnant!!


----------



## Sioko

*DreamWeaver*






























*mumster*







sorry for your loss and welcome. Hope you find out what's going on soon!

BFN = Big Fat Negative on pregnancy test
AF= Aunt Flow (i.e. your period)

There's a forum where you can find out what the abbrev. mean here:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...ad.php?t=23262


----------



## heatherh

Welcome, *mumster*. I'm sorry you're here. Please let me know if you'd like me to add you to the first post (under in our thoughts or waiting to O?)


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mumster* 
Hi- I am new to this thread. M/C Feb 3 at 13 weeks- had d/c. No period yet. very hormonal feeling past 2 weeks. Irritable, nipple sensitivity,skin problems,bloating, cravings, off coffee. I am cramping last 3 days and was really expecting AF but nothing yet- except nausea tonight (i always get evening nausea in pregnancy). I sure wish I knew when I ovulated!! We used condoms last couple months except once last week- I figured I must be beyond ovulation 7 weeks past m/c (I was waiting one cycle to ttc). What the heck is happening?! I am on pins and needles. I happened to have HCG req. hanging around so took blood test Friday. Will find out Monday I suppose!
Any thoughts? By the way- what do all the abbreviations here stand for like BFN and AF?
Christine

Welcome







I am sorry for your loss. Hopefully you will get some answers on Monday.


----------



## boobs4milk

welcome to the new ladies. i hope you find comfort and love here!

wanted to give hugs out to dreamweaver







s i am thinking of you and sending you my light today!


----------



## 2happymamas

AF started this weekend and I am so, so excited. I am feeling very positive for this month!

Question:

I started having a brown discharge with clots early Friday evening. I put in a tampon before going to bed and when I got up Saturday morning, the tampon showed obvious red. I have to call the RE in the morning to see what days I start the Femara this month. Was CD1 on Friday or Saturday? I thought CD1 is supposed to be the first day of _red flow_, but what happens when that occurs during the night. I need to know whether to tell the RE if I am on CD3 or CD4.


----------



## TayTaysMama

Welcome Mumster. Sorry you have to be here and I hope you figure out what is going on on Monday.

I'm so sorry BirthAngelDoula!








to you Dreamweaver!

Me: I am so incredibly frustrated! I got another BFN this am but I still have no AF. I wanted to have a 2008 baby and if AF doesn't show up soon (like TODAY) we will be moving into January 09 (well we are already but my next edd would be around Jan 3 so that 2008 baby isn't totally out) and that just seems so incredibly far away. I never thought when I started TTC 15 months ago that I wouldn't have a baby by now let alone not even be pregnant. If I am not pregnant I just want AF to hurry up already! AHHHH. I want to scream and cry right now!


----------



## DreamWeaver

Thanks for all your hugs!! I appreciate them... ...

*mumster*







welcome here and I hope you find out soon what is going on. I am sorry for your loss and hope what you hope for will come real soon!!

*2happymamas*







: Fingersx:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 
Me: I am so incredibly frustrated! I got another BFN this am but I still have no AF. I wanted to have a 2008 baby and if AF doesn't show up soon (like TODAY) we will be moving into January 09 (well we are already but my next edd would be around Jan 3 so that 2008 baby isn't totally out) and that just seems so incredibly far away. I never thought when I started TTC 15 months ago that I wouldn't have a baby by now let alone not even be pregnant. If I am not pregnant I just want AF to hurry up already! AHHHH. I want to scream and cry right now!









waiting sucks. My heart breaks for you.









*Me:* still crappy as hell but I guess I am going through one of the down phase right now...


----------



## Dandelionkid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
Welcome, *mumster*. I'm sorry you're here. Please let me know if you'd like me to add you to the first post (under in our thoughts or waiting to O?)

Hi! Thanks for the welcome- this is a such an accepting group. You can put me under the waiting to O. If I am not pregnant right now all the anticipation has made me want to try sooner. Got nauseated last night. Can't wait for tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Kayda's Mom

Mumster:

Welcome. I am sorry for your loss. *hug*

I had a m/c March 2 and a D&C March 5. I am waiting for AF and I am sure she is on her way as I have been crampy too the past couple of days and my breasts are sore. Very down about it because in my fantasy world I was hoping I ovulated and am pregnant. I hate how PMS can mimic pregnancy. It's cruel.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
AF started this weekend and I am so, so excited. I am feeling very positive for this month!

Question:

I started having a brown discharge with clots early Friday evening. I put in a tampon before going to bed and when I got up Saturday morning, the tampon showed obvious red. I have to call the RE in the morning to see what days I start the Femara this month. Was CD1 on Friday or Saturday? I thought CD1 is supposed to be the first day of _red flow_, but what happens when that occurs during the night. I need to know whether to tell the RE if I am on CD3 or CD4.

I have heard that if for example AF comes between 12am-12pm on Friday you count it as Friday, if it comes between 12pm-12am you count it as the next day, which would be Saturday, does that make sense? Good luck on your new cycle.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 
Welcome Mumster. Sorry you have to be here and I hope you figure out what is going on on Monday.

I'm so sorry BirthAngelDoula!








to you Dreamweaver!

Me: I am so incredibly frustrated! I got another BFN this am but I still have no AF. I wanted to have a 2008 baby and if AF doesn't show up soon (like TODAY) we will be moving into January 09 (well we are already but my next edd would be around Jan 3 so that 2008 baby isn't totally out) and that just seems so incredibly far away. I never thought when I started TTC 15 months ago that I wouldn't have a baby by now let alone not even be pregnant. If I am not pregnant I just want AF to hurry up already! AHHHH. I want to scream and cry right now!









I'm feeling that 2008 crunch as well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
Thanks for all your hugs!! I appreciate them... ...

*mumster*







welcome here and I hope you find out soon what is going on. I am sorry for your loss and hope what you hope for will come real soon!!

*2happymamas*







: Fingersx:








waiting sucks. My heart breaks for you.









*Me:* still crappy as hell but I guess I am going through one of the down phase right now...

Sorry you are going through a hard time.









Me: CD13, I usually O around day 16 or so so we start the "marathon" tonight. Of course I've had two crazy cycles since the m/c so who knows if I will even O this cycle but it is fun to try


----------



## heatherh

*TayTaysMama* - Based on your chart, I'd say FF's O date could easily be a little off. Now that your temp has dropped, I'd say AF is probably on her way soon. But it's not all bad that she hasn't shown yet, because you really want at least a 10 day LP (the time from O to AF). So it's good if she waits a little longer. You know. In a silver lining for the cloud kind of way.









Thinking of you, *DreamWeaver*. Hope tomorrow is better than today.

*Kayda's Mom* -









*Amydoula* - I should O soon, too.







: for us!


----------



## TayTaysMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
*TayTaysMama* - Based on your chart, I'd say FF's O date could easily be a little off. Now that your temp has dropped, I'd say AF is probably on her way soon. But it's not all bad that she hasn't shown yet, because you really want at least a 10 day LP (the time from O to AF). So it's good if she waits a little longer. You know. In a silver lining for the cloud kind of way.









Thanks for pointing out a silver lining! I keep seeing it but then it quickly fades. I think I am just going crazy because FF changed my O date from CD13 to CD 18 and I thought for SURE that I had O'd on CD 13. So if I go by my date then I am sitting at 16 DPO instead of 11. Oh, I just wish I knew what was up!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
AF started this weekend and I am so, so excited. I am feeling very positive for this month!

Question:

I started having a brown discharge with clots early Friday evening. I put in a tampon before going to bed and when I got up Saturday morning, the tampon showed obvious red. I have to call the RE in the morning to see what days I start the Femara this month. Was CD1 on Friday or Saturday? I thought CD1 is supposed to be the first day of _red flow_, but what happens when that occurs during the night. I need to know whether to tell the RE if I am on CD3 or CD4.

I would consider anything after midnight as the next day, so Saturday for you.







:














:









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 
Me: I am so incredibly frustrated! I got another BFN this am but I still have no AF. I wanted to have a 2008 baby and if AF doesn't show up soon (like TODAY) we will be moving into January 09 (well we are already but my next edd would be around Jan 3 so that 2008 baby isn't totally out) and that just seems so incredibly far away. I never thought when I started TTC 15 months ago that I wouldn't have a baby by now let alone not even be pregnant. If I am not pregnant I just want AF to hurry up already! AHHHH. I want to scream and cry right now!











Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
*Me:* still crappy as hell but I guess I am going through one of the down phase right now...











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kayda's Mom* 
I had a m/c March 2 and a D&C March 5. I am waiting for AF and I am sure she is on her way as I have been crampy too the past couple of days and my breasts are sore. Very down about it because in my fantasy world I was hoping I ovulated and am pregnant. I hate how PMS can mimic pregnancy. It's cruel.

It is cruel!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
Me: CD13, I usually O around day 16 or so so we start the "marathon" tonight. Of course I've had two crazy cycles since the m/c so who knows if I will even O this cycle but it is fun to try
























Good luck!

*me:* We are still working on the bathroom. I am cd 7, so I should probably be getting ready to O. Dh have not had any time together (awake) in a week. I am not even sure when I am going to O. Hopefully it will be next week, and it will be the first time I ever had a 28 day cycle. Wishful thinking!


----------



## dani76

Hugs to all who need them.









Can I please be moved to waiting to know? I ovulated today, so this starts my first real two week wait since the miscarriage.

I went to a close friend's mama blessing today and it was for the most part okay. There was a part when we were asked to "let go" of something we feared.. Another friend said "not getting the chance to have another child" (ivf). And I started to cry. When it was my turn I cried and said I wanted to let go of my fear of another loss. Very emotional, but it felt good to release some of my built-up emotion with my closest girlfriends. Long day.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dani76* 
Can I please be moved to waiting to know? I ovulated today, so this starts my first real two week wait since the miscarriage.

I went to a close friend's mama blessing today and it was for the most part okay. There was a part when we were asked to "let go" of something we feared.. Another friend said "not getting the chance to have another child" (ivf). And I started to cry. When it was my turn I cried and said I wanted to let go of my fear of another loss. Very emotional, but it felt good to release some of my built-up emotion with my closest girlfriends. Long day.









: The blessing sounded beautiful.


----------



## apmama2myboo

welcome mumster and any other newbies









birthangeldoula, i'm very sorry.

hope you all had good weekends. we finally are making progress on our bathroom remodel. i got it all painted and love the color, and now we have a toilet upstairs again, which is nice. unfortunately, i've had a headache for 4 days now and it's turned into a full-on migraine. i'm at cd21, which was when AF showed up last month. I had TWO dreams that i was pg last night, but i don't have high hopes this month because of the UTI. i'm such a headache moron right now that I tried one of my dollar store pg tests this morning and put the pee in the wrong well, so the test was invalid. i have another but i think i'll save it for tomorrow morning if AF hasn't come yet. i can't believe i did a pregnancy test wrong. nobody let me operate heavy machinery, ok? lol.

we're about to get nailed with 6-12" of snow. and THIS after I had hope yesterday and saw a robin outside.







: stupid freakin wintertime GO AWAY!


----------



## barose

*apmama2myboo* - I'm sorry about your migraine. I hope you're feeling better.

*Mumster* - I'm very sorry for your loss. I hopw your stay here isnt long.

*Kayda's Mom* -









Quote:


Originally Posted by *dani76* 
Hugs to all who need them.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *dani76* 

Can I please be moved to waiting to know? I ovulated today, so this starts my first real two week wait since the miscarriage.

I went to a close friend's mama blessing today and it was for the most part okay. There was a part when we were asked to "let go" of something we feared.. Another friend said "not getting the chance to have another child" (ivf). And I started to cry. When it was my turn I cried and said I wanted to let go of my fear of another loss. Very emotional, but it felt good to release some of my built-up emotion with my closest girlfriends. Long day.









I do understand how good it feels to let go. Sometimes it seems we live in our little worlds of grief and pain and forget that we are not alone. At least I do!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 

*Me:* still crappy as hell but I guess I am going through one of the down phase right now...











Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 

Me: I am so incredibly frustrated! I got another BFN this am but I still have no AF. I wanted to have a 2008 baby and if AF doesn't show up soon (like TODAY) we will be moving into January 09 (well we are already but my next edd would be around Jan 3 so that 2008 baby isn't totally out) and that just seems so incredibly far away. I never thought when I started TTC 15 months ago that I wouldn't have a baby by now let alone not even be pregnant. If I am not pregnant I just want AF to hurry up already! AHHHH. I want to scream and cry right now!

I'm sorry to hear about your BFN. Hopefully that will change soon.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
AF started this weekend and I am so, so excited. I am feeling very positive for this month!


Good luck this cycle!

*Me:* I am at CD 31 hopping I Oed yesterday. All the signs were there and a slight temp rise, but I wont know for another two days!

I started a new support group Thursday and it went pretty well. It's a group on pregnancy loss and infertility and it has a more spiritual approach than that standard phych approach.

I'm sorry for everyone I missed this time around. I will try to keep up more in the April thread.


----------



## boobs4milk

anyone else get extremely nauseous around o time? i am talking morning sickness type of nausea?


----------



## DreamWeaver

: big time, and Happy egg-catching for *Amydoula, heatherh, barsoe, dani & Blissfully!!!*























*apmama* sorry for the migraine headaches!!







I get them too and they are just awful. I have to laugh abt you doing the preg test wrong.







although, I am laughing _with_, not _at_ you... oh, I do hope we get some good news from you!!!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dani76* 
Hugs to all who need them.









Can I please be moved to waiting to know? I ovulated today, so this starts my first real two week wait since the miscarriage.

I went to a close friend's mama blessing today and it was for the most part okay. There was a part when we were asked to "let go" of something we feared.. Another friend said "not getting the chance to have another child" (ivf). And I started to cry. When it was my turn I cried and said I wanted to let go of my fear of another loss. Very emotional, but it felt good to release some of my built-up emotion with my closest girlfriends. Long day.

Wow, that sounds really powerful and beautiful! I am glad you were able to release amongst friends who trust and honor you...


----------



## DreamWeaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
anyone else get extremely nauseous around o time? i am talking morning sickness type of nausea?

hmmmm.... nope, but last month for some reason 2 weeks before I O'ed, I had all kinds of m/s symptoms. I think it was becoz my body wants a baby so much.
curious to hear other's experiences.
Big







to you!!


----------



## barose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
anyone else get extremely nauseous around o time? i am talking morning sickness type of nausea?


I did yesterday. To the point that I had to run to the bathroom - quickly.







: I usually get nauseated after O, but not before or during.

I'm not sure if I actually Oed yet, so that remains to be seen!


----------



## Olerica

I experienced nausea last month. Like Barose, had to high-tail it to the restroom. I didn't actually get sick, but I sure thought about it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
*Olerica*.














Lately when i draw on my Goddess guidance cards, I keep getting the Oognah Goddess, whose message is that everything takes its time.... the important thing is you feel good about the decision, probably because you know it is going to be for the best. My best wishes to you....









Thanks. Glad your DD is feeling better! BTW: How did that healing session go?







to you.


----------



## apmama2myboo

b4m, i don't get nauseated around o time but i do get nauseated from AF and cramps and migraines, but i have heard it's pretty common. I do get ovulation cramps sometimes.

dreamweaver, LMAO. i know, i felt like such a n00b for screwing up my pg test. just the kind of day i'm having. it's starting to snow and i could just cry i'm so tired of it. i would love 85 degrees and a cabana and a pool boy right about now....just to bring me drinks, then he could go away. LOL.

frustrated with my 4yo dd. She's had a major stubborn streak lately and has been REFUSING to pee when reminded, and will hold it so long that she has an accident. I am more of a GD type of person, but i'm to the point that i am taking away whatever it was she was last playing with when the accident happens until eventually she'll stop it or run out of toys. anyone else got a stubborn cranky 4yo with potty issues or am I the only lucky one??? *sigh* waiting for this day to end now...


----------



## namaste_mom

apmama - thinking about your dd's potty issues. She is at the age where you can have a really calm discussion with her about it. Imagine, playing barbies (if she has those, or any kind of dolls) and then one of the dolls has to go to the bathroom. So (you are playing with the doll), oh, I have to go, where is the bathroom. And then you can push the discussion/play and ask your DD if she ever has to go to the bathroom but just doesn't feel like going. And maybe you will learn what is at the root cause of her accidents. Does she hold it until she just can't make it? Why does she hold it? Is she too busy? Does she just do it to get attention (even if it is negative attention)? My DD was stubborn at age 3 but I learned that it was an attention thing for her. Good Luck, I know it is frustrating.

Welcome mumster, I'm sorry for your loss

Hi heather, nice to see you post









Amy - happy bding!!

dani76 - I'm that the blessing helped you release emotions

barose - I hope you o'd!!


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
*TayTaysMama* - Based on your chart, I'd say FF's O date could easily be a little off. Now that your temp has dropped, I'd say AF is probably on her way soon. But it's not all bad that she hasn't shown yet, because you really want at least a 10 day LP (the time from O to AF). So it's good if she waits a little longer. You know. In a silver lining for the cloud kind of way.









Thinking of you, *DreamWeaver*. Hope tomorrow is better than today.

*Kayda's Mom* -









*Amydoula* - I should O soon, too.







: for us!

Good luck for you as well!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlissfullyLoving* 
I would consider anything after midnight as the next day, so Saturday for you.







:














:



























It is cruel!























Good luck!

*me:* We are still working on the bathroom. I am cd 7, so I should probably be getting ready to O. Dh have not had any time together (awake) in a week. I am not even sure when I am going to O. Hopefully it will be next week, and it will be the first time I ever had a 28 day cycle. Wishful thinking!

Good luck!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dani76* 
Hugs to all who need them.









Can I please be moved to waiting to know? I ovulated today, so this starts my first real two week wait since the miscarriage.

I went to a close friend's mama blessing today and it was for the most part okay. There was a part when we were asked to "let go" of something we feared.. Another friend said "not getting the chance to have another child" (ivf). And I started to cry. When it was my turn I cried and said I wanted to let go of my fear of another loss. Very emotional, but it felt good to release some of my built-up emotion with my closest girlfriends. Long day.

I am so glad you got to have this healthy release!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
*apmama2myboo* - I'm sorry about your migraine. I hope you're feeling better.

*Mumster* - I'm very sorry for your loss. I hopw your stay here isnt long.

*Kayda's Mom* -
















I do understand how good it feels to let go. Sometimes it seems we live in our little worlds of grief and pain and forget that we are not alone. At least I do!










I'm sorry to hear about your BFN. Hopefully that will change soon.









Good luck this cycle!

*Me:* I am at CD 31 hopping I Oed yesterday. All the signs were there and a slight temp rise, but I wont know for another two days!

I started a new support group Thursday and it went pretty well. It's a group on pregnancy loss and infertility and it has a more spiritual approach than that standard phych approach.

I'm sorry for everyone I missed this time around. I will try to keep up more in the April thread.

The support group sounds wonderful. Therapy is such a release.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
anyone else get extremely nauseous around o time? i am talking morning sickness type of nausea?

I'm always nauseus from O until AF, I never know I'm pregnant until I miss my period. I think its all the progesterone, I'm just really sensitive to it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
b4m, i don't get nauseated around o time but i do get nauseated from AF and cramps and migraines, but i have heard it's pretty common. I do get ovulation cramps sometimes.

dreamweaver, LMAO. i know, i felt like such a n00b for screwing up my pg test. just the kind of day i'm having. it's starting to snow and i could just cry i'm so tired of it. i would love 85 degrees and a cabana and a pool boy right about now....just to bring me drinks, then he could go away. LOL.

frustrated with my 4yo dd. She's had a major stubborn streak lately and has been REFUSING to pee when reminded, and will hold it so long that she has an accident. I am more of a GD type of person, but i'm to the point that i am taking away whatever it was she was last playing with when the accident happens until eventually she'll stop it or run out of toys. anyone else got a stubborn cranky 4yo with potty issues or am I the only lucky one??? *sigh* waiting for this day to end now...

Kids! Hope you have a better day today.


----------



## DreamWeaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
Thanks. Glad your DD is feeling better! BTW: How did that healing session go?







to you.

hmmm... it was very interesting... a lot of chanting, visualization.... etc. I felt kinda "light" after that, like all is ok. But of course the day after was F's 8-month mark and I totally buckled.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
dreamweaver, LMAO. i know, i felt like such a n00b for screwing up my pg test. just the kind of day i'm having. it's starting to snow and i could just cry i'm so tired of it. i would love 85 degrees and a cabana and a pool boy right about now....just to bring me drinks, then he could go away. LOL.

frustrated with my 4yo dd. She's had a major stubborn streak lately and has been REFUSING to pee when reminded, and will hold it so long that she has an accident. I am more of a GD type of person, but i'm to the point that i am taking away whatever it was she was last playing with when the accident happens until eventually she'll stop it or run out of toys. anyone else got a stubborn cranky 4yo with potty issues or am I the only lucky one??? *sigh* waiting for this day to end now...


urgh, go away snow!! we are having the kind of tempts you want here, but the allergies, oy!! MANY people we know have allergies BAD this season, too many flowers blooming in the desert! We are never happy or content, are we?









I hear you abt your dd. My dd2 did that for some time a while back. she holds it till the very last nanosecond, tells me and a few times proceeded to have an accident. My FIL has this theory that children develop their body and mind separate and cycle through a phase of mind-intensive and then body-intensive development. I think he has a point. Like your dd, dd2 will be very engrossed in smth and does not wanna stop, it's like her mind and body disconnect.







all I can say is, it will go by... ... until the next biggie, LOL! kids keep us on our toes like that!
Hope your headache is gone gone gone!!!


----------



## apmama2myboo

namaste_mom said:


> apmama - thinking about your dd's potty issues. She is at the age where you can have a really calm discussion with her about it. Imagine, playing barbies (if she has those, or any kind of dolls) and then one of the dolls has to go to the bathroom. So (you are playing with the doll), oh, I have to go, where is the bathroom. And then you can push the discussion/play and ask your DD if she ever has to go to the bathroom but just doesn't feel like going. And maybe you will learn what is at the root cause of her accidents. Does she hold it until she just can't make it? Why does she hold it? Is she too busy? Does she just do it to get attention (even if it is negative attention)? My DD was stubborn at age 3 but I learned that it was an attention thing for her. Good Luck, I know it is frustrating.
> 
> namaste_mom and dreamweaver, you're both right on many different points. my dd is 4, has always been high needs. like the posterchild for it. she was PERFECTLY potty trained and got it like overnight, and was great for about two months, both peeing and #2, but then she got sick and didn't go #2 for almost 2 weeks, and then when she DID go it was back in pullups and peeing in the potty fine. And now she's so stubborn that when I sense her cues and remind her to go, if i make it seem like it's her idea, she'll go for it. But she's SO headstrong it just makes me nuts. I was willing to let some of the accidents slide because of our bathroom remodel and giving her the benefit of the doubt, but so many times i KNOW from her behavior she has to go and she sits and can't or won't. and this kid, none of the tricks work on her. a trickle of water from the faucet sounding like pee won't make her go. putting her hand in warm water won't make her go. leaving her alone in there for ten minutes won't make her go. but then she'll get up and be busy doing smth and then tell me i need to check her pants and she's in the middle of peeing them or has already had an accident. she's still going #2 in a pullup. I'm trying to get her away from that. I am tempted to just take all panties and pullups and make her walk around bottom-half naked until she just gets it, but then is that being just as bullheaded about it as she is being? and she's four but what's my excuse kwim? So I've got a couple books on hold at the library about how to handle power struggles. I've tried leaving it all up to her and it doesn't help. I've tried modeling with dollies (as namaste_mom suggested before) and her dollies go potty just fine. lol. i'm trying to cope with it with this migraine and it's just one of those days when I wish it was over and i could go to sleep. lol. thanks for listening and reading this far if you have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking for my happy place.....


----------



## goodheartedmama

My hcg rose from about 400 on Friday to 1208 (or maybe 1280, I can't remember) today. They're considering it a viable pregnancy, and I must have been very early when I tested positive. I think I'm about 5.5 weeks instead of 6.5 weeks like I thought. We have no explanation for the bleeding, still, but I'm keeping my hopes up. I haven't bled much over the weekend, so hopefully it's all behind me.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodheartedmama* 
My hcg rose from about 400 on Friday to 1208 (or maybe 1280, I can't remember) today. They're considering it a viable pregnancy, and I must have been very early when I tested positive. I think I'm about 5.5 weeks instead of 6.5 weeks like I thought. We have no explanation for the bleeding, still, but I'm keeping my hopes up. I haven't bled much over the weekend, so hopefully it's all behind me.

Good news!


----------



## Kayda's Mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodheartedmama* 
My hcg rose from about 400 on Friday to 1208 (or maybe 1280, I can't remember) today. They're considering it a viable pregnancy, and I must have been very early when I tested positive. I think I'm about 5.5 weeks instead of 6.5 weeks like I thought. We have no explanation for the bleeding, still, but I'm keeping my hopes up. I haven't bled much over the weekend, so hopefully it's all behind me.

That's great!
I am really happy for you


----------



## barose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodheartedmama* 
My hcg rose from about 400 on Friday to 1208 (or maybe 1280, I can't remember) today. They're considering it a viable pregnancy, and I must have been very early when I tested positive. I think I'm about 5.5 weeks instead of 6.5 weeks like I thought. We have no explanation for the bleeding, still, but I'm keeping my hopes up. I haven't bled much over the weekend, so hopefully it's all behind me.


Congrats!


----------



## apmama2myboo

goodheartedmama, that's great news







fingers crossed for you that everything continues well!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
hope you all had good weekends. we finally are making progress on our bathroom remodel. i got it all painted and love the color, and now we have a toilet upstairs again, which is nice. unfortunately, i've had a headache for 4 days now and it's turned into a full-on migraine. i'm at cd21, which was when AF showed up last month. I had TWO dreams that i was pg last night, but i don't have high hopes this month because of the UTI. i'm such a headache moron right now that I tried one of my dollar store pg tests this morning and put the pee in the wrong well, so the test was invalid. i have another but i think i'll save it for tomorrow morning if AF hasn't come yet. i can't believe i did a pregnancy test wrong. nobody let me operate heavy machinery, ok? lol.

we're about to get nailed with 6-12" of snow. and THIS after I had hope yesterday and saw a robin outside.







: stupid freakin wintertime GO AWAY!









:








about the test. One time I took a test and convinced myself that the one line was a positive.

Hopefully the snow will melt quickly.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
*Me:* I am at CD 31 hopping I Oed yesterday. All the signs were there and a slight temp rise, but I wont know for another two days!

I started a new support group Thursday and it went pretty well. It's a group on pregnancy loss and infertility and it has a more spiritual approach than that standard phych approach.

Hope you catch that egg!

That support group sounds nice.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
anyone else get extremely nauseous around o time? i am talking morning sickness type of nausea?

Yes, I get nausea from O through AF.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
frustrated with my 4yo dd. She's had a major stubborn streak lately and has been REFUSING to pee when reminded, and will hold it so long that she has an accident. I am more of a GD type of person, but i'm to the point that i am taking away whatever it was she was last playing with when the accident happens until eventually she'll stop it or run out of toys. anyone else got a stubborn cranky 4yo with potty issues or am I the only lucky one??? *sigh* waiting for this day to end now...

We have had some power struggles with toilet with DS (3 years old). We try to recognize when it is becoming a power issue right away, and back off. He is very good at telling us when he has to go now, and it is rarely an issue.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodheartedmama* 
My hcg rose from about 400 on Friday to 1208 (or maybe 1280, I can't remember) today. They're considering it a viable pregnancy, and I must have been very early when I tested positive. I think I'm about 5.5 weeks instead of 6.5 weeks like I thought. We have no explanation for the bleeding, still, but I'm keeping my hopes up. I haven't bled much over the weekend, so hopefully it's all behind me.









:







:


----------



## happylemon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodheartedmama* 
My hcg rose from about 400 on Friday to 1208 (or maybe 1280, I can't remember) today. They're considering it a viable pregnancy, and I must have been very early when I tested positive. I think I'm about 5.5 weeks instead of 6.5 weeks like I thought. We have no explanation for the bleeding, still, but I'm keeping my hopes up. I haven't bled much over the weekend, so hopefully it's all behind me.









Good news!


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodheartedmama* 
My hcg rose from about 400 on Friday to 1208 (or maybe 1280, I can't remember) today. They're considering it a viable pregnancy, and I must have been very early when I tested positive. I think I'm about 5.5 weeks instead of 6.5 weeks like I thought. We have no explanation for the bleeding, still, but I'm keeping my hopes up. I haven't bled much over the weekend, so hopefully it's all behind me.

OMG! Awesome!


----------



## Amydoula

Well I'm thinking I might have missed O or am having another annovulatory cycle. Today I have much less CM and my breasts have begun hurting which is all classic after O stuff for me. I didn't have my traditional O pain this month though and for me it would be really early to have O'ed on cycle day 13. My cycles have not really returned to normal though so I guess some wackiness can be expected. I'm still hoping to O in a few days but just needed to vent my frustration. My actual AF's have been completely normal but they have been long for me cycles and I didn't experience any O pain. Do any of you ovulate without O pain? Thanks for listening.....I'm just feeling very cranky with my body tonight.


----------



## Sioko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodheartedmama* 
My hcg rose from about 400 on Friday to 1208 (or maybe 1280, I can't remember) today. They're considering it a viable pregnancy, and I must have been very early when I tested positive. I think I'm about 5.5 weeks instead of 6.5 weeks like I thought. We have no explanation for the bleeding, still, but I'm keeping my hopes up. I haven't bled much over the weekend, so hopefully it's all behind me.









:







:







:







:


----------



## xakana

Hey, everyone, I'm so behind and really have no time to catch up. My mom's in the hospital (pancreatitis caused by a gallstone going into a duct--she'd be out already if she'd gone to the ER when I originally told her... and I told her it sounded like gallstones) and those who don't know, my mom is severely disabled and we do her driving and take her places, etc. and we're taking care of her cats. My sister is doing a better job keeping up than usual (since mom abused us--although she escaped when she was 7--she seldom does anything to help her out, despite the fact that she didn't suffer much of it at all and actually lived a pretty cushy life with our grandma and mom's not the same person she was, nor does she remember being that person) and it's not all on us, which is nice, but we're still doing 75% and we were the ones who spent the whole weekend helping her be comfortable in the hospital so she wouldn't leave and die (she hates hospitals, can't smoke there, hadn't eaten since Friday until this afternoon when she was finally cleared for liquid food and jello and was bored out of her mind). She finally has her surgery scheduled for tomorrow morning after they passed her heart tests.

Anyhoo, even if we're not trying this cycle, you wouldn't know it by my sudden libido increase. Wonder if it's because I don't want to get pregnant this month? LOL

Labortrials (Kim) sends her best wishes. She's still not ready for our thread and is going through quite a bit right now, but does plan to come back once things are more set on what's going to happen. She's not ready yet, but hopes to be TTC again by the end of summer.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Hey, everyone, I'm so behind and really have no time to catch up. My mom's in the hospital (pancreatitis caused by a gallstone going into a duct--she'd be out already if she'd gone to the ER when I originally told her... and I told her it sounded like gallstones) and those who don't know, my mom is severely disabled and we do her driving and take her places, etc. and we're taking care of her cats. My sister is doing a better job keeping up than usual (since mom abused us--although she escaped when she was 7--she seldom does anything to help her out, despite the fact that she didn't suffer much of it at all and actually lived a pretty cushy life with our grandma and mom's not the same person she was, nor does she remember being that person) and it's not all on us, which is nice, but we're still doing 75% and we were the ones who spent the whole weekend helping her be comfortable in the hospital so she wouldn't leave and die (she hates hospitals, can't smoke there, hadn't eaten since Friday until this afternoon when she was finally cleared for liquid food and jello and was bored out of her mind). She finally has her surgery scheduled for tomorrow morning after they passed her heart tests.

Anyhoo, even if we're not trying this cycle, you wouldn't know it by my sudden libido increase. Wonder if it's because I don't want to get pregnant this month? LOL

Labortrials (Kim) sends her best wishes. She's still not ready for our thread and is going through quite a bit right now, but does plan to come back once things are more set on what's going to happen. She's not ready yet, but hopes to be TTC again by the end of summer.

I'm so sorry for everything you are going through with your mom.







Glad to get an update on labortrials as well.


----------



## ScootchsMom

Evening all! Missed you all weekend, but had nice time in PA, the weather was perfect for doing outside stuff so I got a lot of yard clean up done.

I have my appointment tomorrow with the new midwife, please say a prayer that all goes well. (That bump on my cervix disappeared, but I'm still going to bring it up.) ETA - Never mind the bump disappearing, now there are two







I'm hoping she'll be open to ordering some blood work for me to get my hormones checked out, I'm irked about the pre-AF spotting I've been getting since the miscarriage and want to know if something is amiss.

I *think* I'm 2 DPO, I never did get a positive OPK this month, but I had a huge temp dip Sat. AM and all my CF dried up. We BD'd Thursday night, with O on Saturday, so its a long shot but maybe we caught it, ya know.

*Move me to waiting to know please*








to everyone that has joined us, and to those AF has found this month. And H&H 9 months to those who caught that egg this month! See you all in April


----------



## momoftworedheads

Hi all,

Sorry I have been MIA lately. I needed some time away to think.

I might be pregnant. I am 2 days late. I am still holding my breath. I would scream and be so excited to be pregnant again! This would be our 7th pregnancy.
I'll let you ladies know when I test.

I have a question for all of you and I need your thoughts. I love Midwives, I love natural birth (I have had 2). My loss with Avery was really poorly managed by a MW I barely knew(long story for another time). I went to an OB for a 2nd opinion and he helped me to deliver our girl and the whole process. He was so sweet. Then he sent me to his hospital's Peri. They sucked! The Peri told me that he did not consider me a repeat m/c mama since I had 2 1st tri losses and 1 second tri. He was not great to deal with. I went to another Peri at a teaching hospital here. He was great and he told me he would even let me basically do what I wanted in labor as long as the baby and I were safe. I like him a lot better than the other Peri, but he does not work with MWs. I want a very low intervention birth or I would really love an (oops!) - accidental homebirth, but that is probably not realistic given my history. Once I get a BFP I have to call one of them to go in right away. I love the 1st OB, he reminds me of a MW, he is like the best of both worlds. The second Peri has professional and personal experience with Natural birth (his wife naturally birthed twins). What would you do?????

Thanks if you read this post. Hugs to all who need one and I'll post again once I get through all of the posts I missed!

xoxoxox,
Jen


----------



## Dandelionkid

Well, my HCG is "basically negative" the dr. said today







I sure wish I would get AF and stop this crazy hormone ride I've been on. Cramping, nausea over the weekend, bloating, so tired. Sighh. Should have been charting temp. I had a realization that maybe breastfeeding children is causing my AF to hold off. I wonder how long thid will go on for!!! We dtd unprotected Monday and was tested Friday- when would I test for pregnancy from that? Or would it have been covered with HCG test Friday?


----------



## xakana

*Liz*--good luck!









*Jen red*--Can you see the OB _and_ the Peri you like and try for the "oops" HB as long as you feel safe and go in to whoever's available if you feel you can't go it alone at the end? Good luck, by the by!

*mumster*--have you not had your first PP AF after your nursling or are you asking if bfing after the m/c could keep your AF away? I'm bfing and my AF returned normal as clockwork after my m/c, but with bfing or without it, many women experience irregular cycles after a miscarriage. If you believe you ovulated on monday, you would want to wait 12-14 days after you believe you ovulated (or you dtd) to test.


----------



## heatherh

Whoo! You guys have been busy today!

First, thanks for the love and support and







:ing









*TayTaysMama* - I so totally know what you mean. I've had FF change my O date and it just drove me nuts! Fortunately, it doesn't happen too often. Post m/c cycles can get realllly screwed up. Just part of the roller coaster, I guess.









*dani76* -







: and congrats on your first tww! That is so nice that you have friends IRL who can support you through all this.

*apmama2myboo* - maybe not being able to do a HPT is a sign of pregnancy brain...







:

*barose* - Good to see you!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
apmama - thinking about your dd's potty issues. She is at the age where you can have a really calm discussion with her about it. Imagine, playing barbies...

This reminds me of something I recently discovered with a 3.5 year old that I know. If she's intent on playing, she'll often forget to go potty or refuse to go if reminded. So I just suggest that we go play in the bathroom with whatever she's doing (crayons, books, legos, you name it) - there's a novelty to taking them to the bathroom, so it works for her! Just throwing it out there in case it's useful.

Whoa, *goodheartedmama* - that's great news!!!!









*Amydoula* -









*xakana* - Hi! Hope your mom does well in surgery and heals quickly. Thank you for the labortrials update, too.

*ScootchsMom* - I hope your MW appt is totally awesome. There's definitely hope 2 days pre-O!







:

Hi, *momoftworedheads*! Fingers and toes crossed for you. Hopin' hopin' hopin' this is it! I think you've got to trust your gut on care providers. It sounds like you have a couple of good options, but most importantly, trust your gut.

*mumster* - Sorry the ride is getting to you. If you got pg from BD Monday, you wouldn't get a BFP until after Friday, so test again later on. I'd wait *at least* 10 days, but I wouldn't consider it conclusive until at least 14 days. Maybe a few more just in case.


----------



## i0lanthe

mumster







I hope AF does what you want. I don't know how sensitive the HCG test is but I thiiink implantation would not have occurred yet (takes 6 days or so? is there any HCG around before that happens?) and if you were going to test with a home test then I wouldn't try it sooner than about 10 days after ovulation, or after dtd in this case.

redmom Jen







: - do you think you would be needing a peri?, I guess that is what would influence my decision. the first OB sounds great to me (but I'm an OB user myself) but if the sucky peri is someone you would need to end up with, then are there any nice OBs that the nice peri works with? Or, get opinions or recs from local people whose preferences resemble yours?

ScootchsMom - best wishes for a reassuring and useful appointment









Xakana - I'm sorry you & your mom & sister are having to deal with that, I hope your mom's surgery goes smoothly. Thanks for the update on Kim. (And I think trying to "avoid" definitely affects libido (and/or frustration), well, in my experience.)

Amydoula - I don't get O pain so in my little world it's totally normal to O and not know it (unless you are really keeping tabs on things and then it's still pretty retrospective.) Maybe it is one of those things that can (flip a coin!) change for a person after any pregnancy? (maybe it's only PMS-y things that do that, though, I don't know.)

goodheartedmama - hooray for good news!







: sticky sticky

apmama2myboo - good luck with the potty struggle. I know that can be so frustrating (ds took a long time to be semi-trained with #1, which is where things stand right now, and it was a long time of _nothing nothing nothing nothing_ *ding!* quantum leap to _something_... however with him it's not about power (he hasn't really figured out power yet







) so my method has been to back off (or stay backed off) and invest in the most absorbent/expensive cloth training pants I could find... knowing that breaking even wouldn't be an issue anyway







)

me update - nothing interesting to report (middle of 2WW.) The extreme contrast between last cycle's efforts (every other day) and this cycle (once, the whole month














has got a line from The Thirteen Clocks stuck in my head - "If you can touch the clocks and never start them, then you can start the clocks and never touch them. That's logic as I know and use it." Logic dictates







: that I remain hopeful, eh.


----------



## heatherh

It's that time, ladies! Please join me on the April thread!







:


----------



## xakana

wrong thread...


----------



## WaitingOnGod

TTC after 3 miscarriages. On progesterone 13 dpo bfn
TTC after 3 miscarriages. On progesterone 13 dpo bfn

#1 of 1
6 hours ago
WaitingOnGod
Alright. So I have read stuff on these kinds of websites over and over but nothing is specifically my situation... Probably because I need to be the one to write about it! My husband and I had 3 miscarriages last year. The first 2 were conceived by way of, "we might get pregnant without protection, but oh well!" And we were very excited about both... Which were both lost at about 5 weeks. The third was a certain, "yes, we want to get pregnant!" And we did. Now, all 3 times there was no ovulation testing of any kind. And outside of those months, we used protection! So it was like we could just think about it and get pregnant. Sadly, we lost our 3rd at 8 weeks, just 1 day before my 1st scheduled ultrasound in December of 2012 that was the hardest thing as it was exactly 1 week before Christmas and we had planned on telling our whole family at Christmas... Then to hear that my husband's cousin announced their pregnancy that day anyway... Ever since March, I have been on an extremely clean diet via a nutritionist who is extremely passionate for her patients. She became a Dr after she herself had multiple losses and wanted to know why and wanted to help others know why and how they could carry healthy pregnancies. I love her. I'm sorry this is so long but I am just praying that there will be at least one person who might read this and relate. So after a couple months on this gluten-free, dairy-free, soy-free, all organic meat, veggie, and fruit diet (aka hormone balance diet), and after lots of testing, we got the okay to try again. My nutrition Dr and my OB have been working together on my case and agreed that I should take progesterone vaginally every night at the beginning of the pregnancy. This is my second month and I am 13 dpo with bfn. My nutrition doc said that if I start 3 dpo with progesterone, it could be too soon and could be keeping me from getting pregnant.

The same thing happened to her when she was trying. She and her husband just thought about it and got pregnant but then lost babies. They put her on progesterone 3 dpo and for a whole year, nothing! Then all the sudden she was considered "infertile." So she went to an infertility specialist and asked her new dr if it was possibly keeping her from getting pregnant. He said yes and so she waited until she got a bfp (1st try) then started progesterone and bam! Baby boy!

. This month I started progesterone 4 dpo. I know it still might be early (and progesterone pushed my cycle out from 27 days to 35 days last month but I just never had this problem before I started progesterone and started tracking my ovulation. Any thoughts? Help!


----------



## unuselyriver

hey waitingongod this is an old thread but there is a new one and i will give you the link to it Hope, Healing and Conceiving July 2013~


----------

